# ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!



## **bass** (2. August 2013)

hey,

es ist wieder mal soweit ich brauch eine neue rute...

der titel erklärt fast alles, dazu kommt die länge (sehr wichtig) min.2,60 - 2,80m, wurfgewicht in etwa zwischen 10 und 50gr, sie sollte x-fast sein und ein neues model. der preis ist mal nebensächlich...

leider gibt's die artist nicht in dem benötigten bereich, steez hab ich bisweilen auch nicht's gefunden, tenryu fällt mir so direkt noch ein, branzino ist mir dann doch zu teuer... dann gibt's noch die illex DELIVRANCE S 270 MH CRUSHER die momentan am besten den erforderungen entspricht...

ebenso sollte es keine selbstgebaute rute werden, ebenso keine rocke, yasei, balzer...

und wäre nett wenn auch nur die leute was dazu schreiben die auch intensives spinnfischen betreiben, und nicht die ruten mit glöckchen oder sargblei schmücken,bzw. nur einmal im monat am wasser stehen... (ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen)

sagen wir so ich möchte schon das ''schwänzchen'' vom gufi im blank wackeln spüren!!! ; )

P.s: fürs hochwasser gedacht, sollte mit 5gr und 4zoll köder noch fischbar sein, und angel (hauptsächlich) in der mosel (durchschnitt 3-5m tiefe) ...

so ich glaub ich hab die wahl jetzt ziemlich eingegrenzt, hoffe jemand hat ein paar gute ideen...


----------



## dirk80 (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was hälst du denn von der Lesath BX? Hatte die Gelegenheit sie in 2,70 m Länge und 20 - 50g WG an der Elbe zu fischen und war insbesondere von der Rückmeldung wirklich begeistert.


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

macht erst mal nen guten eindruck, anscheinend stösst sie aber an ihre grenzen wenn man in den unteren wurfgewichtsklassen köder verwendet... hast du dies bezüglich erfahrungen?
ebenso scheint der griff recht dick zu sein???


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

angelt jemand mit dieser? *"Predator 892 MH" von Hearty Rise*

leider werd ich nicht die gelegenheit bekommen diese in die hand zu nehmen, aber einige wenige berichte die zu finden sind scheinen recht positiv zu sein, ebenso soll sie ne sehr gute rückmeldung haben...


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Frag mal den Veit Wilde, er fischt die Predator. Hier auch ein Bericht auf seiner Homepage. 

http://veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__predator_892_mh__von_hearty_rise.html

Ich hatte letzt das Vergnügen mit ihm einen Tag an der Elbe zu fischen und habe die Rute auch den ganzen Tag gefischt. Ich muss sagen, sehr geiler Stecken! Schön leicht, ziemlich gut ausbalanciert, gute Rückmeldung und hartes Rückrat. Nicht ganz so heftige Spitzenaktion wie die Rocke Nano aber das brauchs auch nicht... Ich habe 5" Köder mit 14-17 g Köpfen gefischt, sehr gute Rückmeldung. Zu anderen Ködern kann ich leider nichts sagen. Biss kommt super durch und auch das Drillverhalten ist top.
Wenn ich meine Rocke nicht schon hätte würde ich sie mir sofort kaufen!


----------



## Donald84 (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

äh wieso keine yasei? gefällt dir die optik nicht?
habe zwar auch andere z.t. sehr teure ruten (rocke nano, lesath bx), sie muss sich vor keiner teuren verstecken, wirklich! wurfweite exzellent (besser als bei der lesath), rückmeldung wie bei der rocke und nur minimal schlechter als bei der lesath). das geld, was übrig bleibt, dann anderweitig ausgeben.


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> es ist wieder mal soweit ich brauch eine neue rute...
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich hab da so ein richtiges Edelteil für sowas: Shimano Lesath Ultra! Gibt's inverschiedenen Ausführungen (hinsichtlich WG und Länge). Supersensibel, schick und total edel!!!!
:m


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hmmm.....

ich versteh den Sinn nach "muss" High-End sein nicht so ganz. Kommt es dir darauf an, dass du bei deinen Kumpels mit ner Stella + 500€ Rute gut da stehst - oder soll es "deine" Rute sein mit der Du an deinen Gewässer das Max an Performance raus holst 

Verzeih mir meine etwas kritische Frage.... denn wärst nicht der einzige, der aus Prestige ne teure Rute sucht.....

Was dein WG angeht... das musst du näher definieren... denn eine Rute von 10-50gr kann so oder so ausfallen. Und ein 5gr Jig + 4" Köder wiegt zusammen ca. 10gr. Will hier nicht den Klug********r spielen - aber verrate mal welchem Köder du (Jig + Köder Gewicht) du am meisten fischen musst.

Denn eine Rute die bei 10gr Köder genau so ein Feedback gibt, wie bei 18Gr + Köder wirds eig nicht geben können.....


PS: was spricht denn gegen nen Custom Aufbau vom Profi? Du kannst Balance, Farbe, Aktion, Material auf deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen.... besser gehts eig gar nicht. Allerdings ist hier Kompetenz beim Bauer gefragt, der deine Wünschen umsetzen kann.


----------



## Shadpoker (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> PS: was spricht denn gegen nen Custom Aufbau vom Profi? Du kannst Balance, Farbe, Aktion, Material auf deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen.... besser gehts eig gar nicht. Allerdings ist hier Kompetenz beim Bauer gefragt, der deine Wünschen umsetzen kann.



Wozu?

Bekommt der Rutenbauer solche Blanks ran? Die Z.b. bei einer Hearty Rise verbaut sind?

Es läuft doch immer wieder auf die gleichen Blanks in D aus...entwerder VHF, CTS, SS3....

 Balance? Auch der gute Rutenbauer muss Gewicht hinten reinpacken 


Wünsche? Finde ich im Stangenbereich genug


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hmm gerade bei Stangenruten hat doch jeder 2. Probleme mit der Balance. Da wird ne 270er Spinne für teures Geld angeschafft.... gelobt, dass die Gerte nur 140gr wiegt - aber Kopflastig wie ein Esel ist....

Dann wird versucht ne schwere Rolle als Konter zu nehmen oder man findet sich damit ab, dass die Rute eben Kopflastig ist 

Ob ein Rutenbauer an Blanks wie Hearty Rise ran kommt? Gute Frage.... es gibt weltweit nicht viele Edelblank Schmieden... eine sitzt sogar in Deutschland (RST). Abder ich denke die geben sich untereinander alle nicht so viel... Ringwahl usw, machen viel bei der Aktion der Gerte aus....

Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen..... wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben würde, sollte die Rute passen wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## Andal (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen..... wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben würde, sollte die Rute passen wie Arsch auf Eimer



Und genau da sitzt bei einer Custom made der Knackpunkt.

Du kannst dir zwar mit peinlichster Gründlichkeit jedes einzelne Teilchen dafür aussuchen, wie sie dann aber als fertige Rute in der Hand liegt, weißt du aber nicht. Was dann wenn?

Sollte so ein Fall eintreten, was durchaus passiert, wird man seltenst eine ehrliche Kritik zu hören bekommen. Wer gibt dann schon gerne zu, dass er sich doch verzockt hat und ein paar hundert Euronen quasi brennen? Zwei drei Jungs kenne ich, denen das passiert ist und deren Ruten wanderten dann still und heimlich auf Auktionen, um den finanziellen Schaden in Grenzen zu halten, denn ein Rutenbauer der fehlerfreie arbeit abliefert, wird sie nie zurücknehmen, nur weil sie nicht passen.

Nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn man selber baut und die Möglichkeit hat gegebenenfalls nachzubessern, oder gar komplett umzubauen, aber auch hier ist der Aufwand kein kleiner. Alleine die gerne, viel und oft auch falsch zitierte Balance. Wann eine Rute perfekt balaciert ist, beschreibt keine technische Messung, sondern immer das subjektive Empfinden eines einzelnen. Also!?

Bei einer hochpreisigen Rute vom Nobel-Schröder ist das nicht ganz so wild. Die hat vielleicht nicht die ganz so individuellen Features wie eine Custom made, aber wenn sie mir nicht liegt, was man nach einem Probefischen durchaus feststellen kann, dann wird sie eben umgetauscht. Das muss man eben mit dem Händler vorher festhalten, oder er hat halt keinen Kunden.

Aber einfach nur den Satz nachbeten "Ja um das Geld kannst du dir eine bauen lassen." ist nicht zu Ende gedacht!


----------



## DingoDong (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Würde mur niemals mehr eine Jigge aufbauen und die gängigen Schrottblanks wie VHF etc. verwenden! Sorry, aber die können gar nichts - da kannst du dir direkt so ne langweilige Speedmaster XH kaufen, da hast du die gleiche Performance. Ich kaufe mittlerweile Ruten wie bspw. Shimano Lesath und gebe sie einem Rutenbauer, damit er sie noch ein wenig Upgradet. Das Thema Kopflastigkeit interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich und ist genauso übertrieben wie das Thema "du musst unbedingt eine 2,70m Rute haben". Es gibt genauso viele Argumente die dafür und für eine kurze Rute sprechen - überlegt mal wo ihr die meisten Fische aus der Buhne rauskitzelt. Der Blank der Yasei ist nicht schlecht, jedenfalls noch lange nicht das Optimum - der Rollenhalter und die Länge des Griffs sind ebenfalls unbrauchbar.


----------



## Enigma (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



**bass** schrieb:


> angelt jemand mit dieser? *"Predator 892 MH" von Hearty Rise*
> 
> leider werd ich nicht die gelegenheit bekommen diese in die hand zu nehmen, aber einige wenige berichte die zu finden sind scheinen recht positiv zu sein, ebenso soll sie ne sehr gute rückmeldung haben...




Ich Fische die Egi Collector 892H, was eindeutig die bessere Wahl ist. Kostet halt auch mehr..


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Andal

ok- in der hinsicht hast du recht, wenn sich die Anforderungen vom Rutenbesteller und dem Erbauer unterscheiden. Dann ne Custom Rute los werden ist schwierig.

Daher bauen ich auch nur für mich, Vater und Freunde... und das ohne "Lohn"....

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast - selber bauen wäre ne Idee. Das kostet aber Zeit, Lehrgeld und nochmals Zeit  

@ DingDong

Wusste gar nicht, dass ne SS3, Nitro, CTS oder halt die "alten" Harriosn VHF Schrottblanks sind  Der Aufbau und die Materialwahl machen viel aus..... ich bau dir auch aus ner SS3 einen Schwabbelstock, wenn ich durchgehend 2-Steg Ringe etc, verwende....

Ne 350€ Rute nach dem Kauf zu jmd geben, damit der daran rumbastelt? Na hoffentlich hast du nie kurz nach dem Kauf einen Reklamationsgrund.... |rolleyes Könnte schwierig werden....

Im Grunde muss das jeder selber wissen. ich fische meine selbstgebaute SS3 und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Andal (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Im Grunde muss das jeder selber wissen. ich fische meine selbstgebaute SS3 und bin super zufrieden damit.



Das ist genau das was ich meine und was solche Auskünfte für die Allgemeinheit eigentlich wertlos macht.

Welcher Hobby-Rutenbastler gibt offen zu, dass er sich für teuer Geld verbastelt hat? Welchen anglerischen Nährwert soll einer daraus ziehen, wenn du sagst, dass du mit der von dir aufgebauten SS3 "zufrieden" bist; die eine persönliche Erfahrung mit einem Einzelstück übertragen auf was? Wer weiß, ob es nicht für ganz bürgerliches Geld eine Rute von der Stange gibt, die bei einer "Blindverkostung" ebenbürtig abschneidet?

Ich will die Rutenbastlerei, den Erbauer- und Besitzerstolz absolut nicht schlechtreden. Das ist eine Erweiterung des Angelns in den handwerklich-künstlerischen Bereich, die sehr, sehr viel Spaß bringen kann. Einen objektiv messbaren, oder gar finanziellen Vorteil bringt es definitiv nicht.

Aber es ist saugeil, so ein, oder mehrere, handgemachte Unikate zu besitzen und zu fischen, emotional eben!


----------



## skally (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



**bass** schrieb:


> ich möchte schon das ''schwänzchen'' vom gufi im blank wackeln spüren!!! ; )



Sowat schafft auch der blank von der skeletor und co.|rolleyes(im7-carbon)

Sonst wenn du mal die gelegenheit hast, befummel mal die: http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/cat...dberingung,970/fantasista-nano-spin,7622.html
Meines erachten`s ein verdammt schöner Stock.:l Geschmäcker sind aber ja bekanntlich verschieden und lasse mal dadurch den wall of text mit argumenten, warum diese mal einfach weg. 

Sonst würde vllt. noch http://www.rudiheger.eu/Spinnfischen/St-Croix-Legend-Elite-2011-Spinnruten::3534.html
was passendes sein.



                    Bei der preisklasse eine passende wahl zu treffen, über einem Forum halt ich eigentlich aber nicht für ratsam!
Klar Tipps bezüglich welche man begrammel könnte, sollte man sich einholen. Aber darauf zu kaufen.... |kopfkrat
Also net vorm PC hocken sondern alle Tackledealer abgrasen& eigenes Bild machen! 


Viel Erfolg und Glück bei der Suche/Entscheidung.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Veit (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mit dem Thema Custom-Ruten bin ich auch voll und ganz durch.... |uhoh:

Zu einigen der hier bereits angesprochenen Ruten:

Lesath Ultra: Gefiel mir überhaupt nicht! Ich habe sie in der XH-Version gefischt und war schockiert, wie weich sie ist (wird in der H wohl noch schlimmer sein). Die Spitze ist eindeutig zu "labbrig". Rückmeldung ok, aber nichts besonders. Eine überteuerte 0815-Rute für meinen Geschmack. 

Lesath BX: Gefischt als H und XH. In beiden Fällen sehr geile Blanks mit sehr guter Leitfähigkeit. Griffe verhältnismäßig kurz und ziemlich dick. Die XH ist auch wirklich XH, wäre für das was der TE vorhat zu heavy. Die H könnte gut passen und hat auch nicht den globigen Metallrollenhalter der XH, welcher mir nicht gefallen hat. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Yasei Aspius: Eine schöne Rute, die ich immer mal wieder gerne fische. Auch bei sehr leichten Ködern hat sie noch gute Wurfeigenschaften. Ohne Kontergewichte kopflastig. Rückmeldung gut, aber nicht ganz so topp, wie bei einigen der genannten Oberklasse-Modelle. Ein solider Tipp für Sparer, mit gefälligem Aufbau und einem Griff, der angenehm in der Hand liegt. Allerdings angesichts der verwendeten Materialien (z.Bsp. Alconite-Ringe) nicht High End.

Abu Nano Spin: Habe ich als 822 MH gefischt. Die Länge schlug sich im direkten Vergleich zu 2,70er Modellen schon in der Wurfweite negativ nieder. Das Modell, welches ich gefischt habe, hatte eine klappernde Steckverbindung und einige Lackfehler. Bei dem Preis ein No Go. Sehr filigraner Blank, mit guter Rückmeldung, aber eben ohne die Power einen kapitalen Zander souverän auszudrillen. Zu überteuert!

Hearty Rise Collector: Geniale Stillwasserrute ohne jegliche Schwächen und Mängel. Extrem gute Rückmeldung und tolle Wurfeigenschaften. Für die Fließwasserangelei bei stärkerer Strömung und häufige Großfischkontakte wäre sie mir eine halbe Nummer zu filigran.  

Hearty Rise Predator 892 MH: Für die Fließwasserangelei, das Beste, was ich bisher gefischt habe. Super verarbeitet, nicht kopflastig, hochwertige Materialien, gute Wurfeigenschaften.
Der Blank ist sehr feinfühlig, besitzt aber auch die notwendige Power für den harten Drill dicker Fische. Ich denke, dass das Teil in 1 - 2 Jahren richtig bekannt sein wird. Der Preis ist für eine solche Rute absolut angemessen. Wäre hier mein erste Empfehlung an den TE.


----------



## skally (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Abu Nano Spin: Habe ich als 822 MH gefischt. Die Länge schlug sich im direkten Vergleich zu 2,70er Modellen schon in der Wurfweite negativ nieder. Das Modell, welches ich gefischt habe, hatte eine klappernde Steckverbindung und einige Lackfehler. Bei dem Preis ein No Go. Sehr filigraner Blank, mit guter Rückmeldung, aber eben ohne die Power einen kapitalen Zander souverän auszudrillen. Zu überteuert!



Damn das hört sich eklig an, bei ner "klappernden" verbindung hätte ich ja auch sofort tauschen lassen... Lackschaden könnte man vllt mit Händlern preis runterhandeln. bzw: kann mir auch net vorstellen das lackschäden ab werk waren.
Die 1,80m 5-25gr gibs schon im Netz für 200€. Aber halt 1,8m dann doch diffinitiv zu kurz.

Btw.: Wie weit muss man denn werfen für eure Zander?
Würde mal stark behaupten die Bisse kommen auch nicht auf max. wurfweite?!

Leider kann ich da nur mit Nok-Zander Erfahrungen posten, aber halt da ist die Wurfweite von über 50-60m+ ist völlig unnötig. 
Das filigrane Ruten keine Power haben starke Fische auszudrillen, will ich mal auch als Mückenwedler überlesen haben! 

Viele unterschätzen auch ihre lieblinge! Siehe hier: http://u.jimdo.com/www43/o/s660f5b511b541a2f/img/i0720bcf6b67a23cb/1347479889/std/auf-diesem-bild-ist-die-kraft-dieser-rute-erkennbar-die-zorro-h%C3%A4tte-noch-weit-mehr-kraftreserven-als-hier-ihr-r%C3%BCckgrat-ist-beindruckend.jpg 
Leider andere Rute aber die ist nichtmal voll belastet.

Aber dennoch interessant deine Erfahrunge zu lesen, dank dafür. Werden dann wohl auch nochmal die Nano gründlicher anfassen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Veit (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Skally: Doch die Schäden müssen ab Werk gewesen sein, das kann ich aus gegebenen Gründen ganz sicher sagen. ;-) 
Was die Wurfweite betrifft, ist es immer eine Frage der Stelle. Manchmal können 5 oder 10 Meter mehr das Fangergebnis mehr als verdoppeln. Habe ich gerade dieses Jahr oft erlebt.


----------



## Andal (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn Steckverbindungen klappern, dann sind meistens die Zapfen, b.z.w. das put-in Teil schlecht geschliffen. So was passiert nur, wenn geschlampt wird und nicht "auf dem Transport".


----------



## skally (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Skally: Doch die Schäden müssen ab Werk gewesen sein, das kann ich aus gegebenen Gründen ganz sicher sagen. ;-)



Das ist wirklich traurig mit den Schäden vom Werk ob nun Lack oder Zapfen. Oder was auch immer, soll/darf auch bei ner neuen  Rute nicht sein, egal welchen Preis sie hat! ;(

Beste Grüße


----------



## weserwaller (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema Custom-Ruten bin ich auch voll und ganz durch.... |uhoh:



Ohne das zusammengestrickte Teil aus dem Odenwald in der Hand gehabt zu haben, wurde da mit Sicherheit der Hauptaugenmerk auf die Häkelarbeiten als auf Deine persönlichen Ansprüche wie die Performance der Rute gelegt. 

Wenn man verfolgt hat welche Ruten Du in den letzten Jahren als gut empfunden hast, wäre die SS2, so gut sie auch ist ich habe 3 davon,die letzte welche für Dich in Frage gekommen wäre. 

Fische heute mehr wie wie 20 Handmades, nicht alle gleich oft aber jeder dieser Ruten hat Ihre Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## skally (3. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Steckverbindungen klappern, dann sind meistens die Zapfen, b.z.w. das put-in Teil schlecht geschliffen. So was passiert nur, wenn geschlampt wird und nicht "auf dem Transport".



Gibt da solch Lädenbesitzerpapenheimer die a oder b teil wechseln, wenn von paar die geordert wurden, eine oder zwei im a oder b macken hat.

So können die ganz schnell aus zwei defekten, von zehn geordeten ruten. Nur eine defekte machen, wo ggfs. dann bei der ich schreib mal "reparierten" Rute, der zapfen nicht mehr richtig 99,8% passt!
Leider schon erlebt. :-(

Beste Grüße


----------



## DingoDong (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ohne das zusammengestrickte Teil aus dem Odenwald in der Hand gehabt zu haben, wurde da mit Sicherheit der Hauptaugenmerk auf die Häkelarbeiten als auf Deine persönlichen Ansprüche wie die Performance der Rute gelegt.
> 
> Wenn man verfolgt hat welche Ruten Du in den letzten Jahren als gut empfunden hast, wäre die SS2, so gut sie auch ist ich habe 3 davon,die letzte welche für Dich in Frage gekommen wäre.
> 
> Fische heute mehr wie wie 20 Handmades, nicht alle gleich oft aber jeder dieser Ruten hat Ihre Stärken und Schwächen.



20, das sagst ja alles darüber aus . Wie immer alles Geschmacksache - mein fall sind sie nicht. Habe SS, VHF, "Shobublank"und alles durch.


----------



## weserwaller (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



DingoDong schrieb:


> 20, das sagst ja alles darüber aus.



Erklär mal habe auch drei Autos, sind die nun alle Schrott?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> nicht alle gleich oft aber jeder dieser Ruten hat Ihre Stärken und Schwächen.


Das ist überhaupt die wesentliche Aussage und lohnt zu unterstreichen: :m

Alle Ruten/Blanks, Stangenruten, Umbaustangenruten oder Handmades, Einsteigerklasse oder Profi-Tournament, egal ob 4stellige Preise oder 2stellige -- haben Nachteile.
Wenn man alle Faktoren wie Robustheit, Überlastbarkeit bis hinauf zu ultastiff, megasensibel und federleicht mit einbezieht.
Liegt an der Materie an sich - das Thema Rutenblank ist voller Widersprüche und Gegensätze, die sich bekanntlich nur in einem Kompromiß in eine Form bringen lassen.

Da lohnt sich noch nichtmal weiter drüber zu diskutieren, weiß eigentlich jeder, nur wird es oft gerne mal vergessen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin,

ich fische beide Arten von Ruten - wobei die Handgemachten eher Prestige-Sammler-Objekte sind.

Generell wird immer ein riesen "Bohei" um den Rutenkult betrieben, deswegen wäre ich mit meiner abschliessenden Meinung zu "guter" oder "schlechter" / unbrauchbarer Rute hier sehr zurückhaltend.

Interessanter Weise fischen die Profi´s , die ich kenne und die sehr erfolgreichen "Lokals" *alle andere* Ruten 

Für den Fangerfolg ist es nur entscheidend, dass die Gerte ausreichen hart ist und dem Angler ausgewogen in der Hand liegt.

Das war es dann auch schon.

Es gibt eine menge brauchbarer Ruten am Markt und das wissen die Hersteller auch, womit immer wieder versucht wird, das 

Augenmerk der Käufer durch "Experten"- Meinungen auf die ein oder andere Serie zu richten |rolleyes

Ich habe eine aufgebaute Rute zum leichten Spinnfischen, die mir schon viele 80+ Bonushechte gebracht hat - die hätte ich aber auch garantiert mit der Stangenrute gefangen .

Sebastian Hänel - der Zanderprofi - hat es allgemein auf den Punkt gebracht : schöne ausgewogene Rute, hart mit Spitzenaktion.

Welche es dann genau wird, ist Geschmackssache/Sammelleidenschaft.

Die Auswahl einer geeigneten Rute ist *KEIN* Hexenwerk !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das ulkige ist ja, dass sich viele Eigner so eines Rolls Royce unter den Angelruten die wildesten Begründungen aus dem Kreuz leiern, warum man so einen Stock haben muss und zwar genau diesen. Die ehrlichste aller Erklärungen lassen sie dabei außen vor.

Es ist schlicht geil, so eine Ruten zu haben, wirklich notwendig auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Veit (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht geil, so eine Ruten zu haben, wirklich notwendig auf keinen Fall.


Ein interessantes Thema! 

Keine Frage, gerade in den letzten Jahren, ist in der Tat ein Trend zu beobachten, der dahin geht, dass bestimmte Ruten zu Prestige-Objekten werden oder eben einfach nur "hip" sind. Etwas bedenklich, wenn eine Rute, die ich ganz besonders der letzteren Kategorie zuordnen würde, nach eigenem Bekunden des Besitzer öfters mal dadurch auffällt, dass die Schnur an der viel zu hoch angebrachten Hakenöse hängen bleibt. Eine klassische Fehlkonstruktion für meinen Geschmack, der ich persönlich locker widerstehen könnte. Genauso wie einer Abu Nano Rocksweeper, die sicher einen genialen Blank hat, aber von der sowohl im Bekanntenkreis als auch im Netz zig Erfahrungen die Runde machen, dass massive Verarbeitungsmängel und Brüche nicht selten vorkommen. Einen Vertreter auf diese Problematik angesprochen, bekundete dieser, dass ihm nur zwei Reklamationen bekannt seien. Die müssen dann wohl beide von meinem besten Angelkumpel gewesen sein, der hat seine Nano-Rocke nämlich bereits zweimal umgetauscht.... 

Dennoch finde ich es nicht verwerflich, wenn eine gut verarbeitete, wertige Rute auch mal zum Trend-Produkt wird. Mir gefällt auch, dass Design, Farben und bestimmte Komponenten in den letzten Jahren einen größeren Stellenwert bekommen haben. Warum nicht, wenn das Produkt auch im Gesamt-Paket zu empfehlen ist. Dass Ruten heute generell in der Tendenz keinen 0815-Style mehr haben, sondern teilweise sehr markante optische Merkmale aufweisen, ist eine gute Sache, denn so hat jeder Angler die Möglichkeit auch unter den Stangenruten ein Modell zu finden, dass ihm nicht nur praktisch sondern auch optisch voll zusagt.

Eines sollte aber in der Tat jedem klar sein: Eine guter Angler wird mit einer miesen Rute mehr fangen, als ein schlechter Angler mit einer High-End-Peitsche. Trotzdem können bestimmte Eigenschaften einer Rute unter Umständen schon mal einen Fisch mehr bringen, z.Bsp. bessere Wurfweite oder bessere Bisserkennung eines bestimmten Blanks.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch heute den meisten Käufern noch bewusst - dem einen mehr, dem anderen weniger. Darum haben viele "gehypte" Ruten (nicht alle) in der Gesamtheit auch recht gute Eigenschaften.


----------



## Andal (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das Geschäft ist leider nicht nur vielfältiger geworden, sondern auch unehrlicher, des Reibachs wegen.

Vor einer Anglergeneration wars noch deutlich einfacher. DAM und Balzer versorgten den allgemeinen Anglerbedarf, Abu die gehobene Mittelklasse des Spinnfischens und ein paar kleine Manufakturen das High End.

Wenn man Spitzenklasse von der Stange wollte, dann kaufte man bei Hardy, so man es sich leisten konnte. Was besseres gab es im Grunde genommen nicht. Eine Sportex hielt. Wenn sie aufgab, waren alle anderen schon lang über der Wupper. Shakespeare ist an der Langlebigkeit seiner Rollen zu Grunde gegangen, die Dinger gingen einfach nicht kaputt.

Heute ist die Gefahr etwas zu kaufen, was seinen Preis nicht wert ist, was restlos überbeworben ist deutlich größer. Heute ist mir ob der Auswahl natürlich deutlich lieber. Man muss nur viel weniger Glauben verschenken, als damals. Sonst wirds richtig teuer, weil Angeln nicht nur moderner, sondern halt auch etwas modischer wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es gibt doch erstklassige, objektive Tests in Zeitschriften, nach denen man sich richten kann....


----------



## Andal (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch erstklassige, objektive Tests in Zeitschriften, nach denen man sich richten kann....



Genau.

"Rauchen ist gesund!"
gezeichnet Dr. Marlboro


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

was biste wieder pöse. Andal, ;-)))


----------



## Veit (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch erstklassige, objektive Tests in Zeitschriften, nach denen man sich richten kann....



Ich denke, dass das ein komplexeres Thema ist, als viele denken. Gerade das "objektiv" ist dabei ein gutes Stichwort, weil es sehr schwer ist, nicht ins Subjektive zu rutschen. 
Als vor ein paar Monaten mal die Quantum Smoke hier im Board diskutiert wurde, hat sich das zum Beispiel an dem Griff auf sehr interessante Weise gezeigt. Ich finde ihn zu lang, was ich auch an mehreren Stellen so geäußert hatte. Andere Boardies meinten, dass ihnen der Griff gerade gefällt, weil er so lang ist. Wer hat nun recht?! 
Das ist nur einer von vielen Punkten, den man berücksichtigen muss, um einen "objektiven" Bericht zu verfassen. Persönliche Vorlieben MÜSSEN dafür einfach bis zu einem gewissen Punkt zurückgefahren werden.
Dennoch kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, dass ich mich bisher immer erfolgreich geweigert habe, eine Rute (oder Rolle) irgendwo vorzustellen, die ich an objektiv messbaren Punkten (beispielsweise eklatanten Mängeln in der Verarbeitung) als nicht empfehlenswert einstufe. 
Anfangs des Jahres habe ich eine bestimmte Rute sogar mal kurzerhand absichtlich zerbrochen und in der Mülltonne entsorgt.....
Ich finde, man macht es sich ein wenig einfach, wenn man Testberichte im Print grundsätzlich verteufelt... (die Ironie ist durchaus angekommen ) Persönlich nutze ich aber gerne das AB um mir hier unterschiedliche Meinungen von verschiedenen guten Anglern zu bestimmten Geräten einzuholen und bin auch froh darüber hier als "Privatperson" meine Meinung zu Tackle subjektiver formulieren zu können.


----------



## Andal (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Thomas:

Jetzt bewegen uns garantiert die gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## Walsumer80 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das ein komplexeres Thema ist, als viele denken. Gerade das "objektiv" ist dabei ein gutes Stichwort, weil es sehr schwer ist, nicht ins Subjektive zu rutschen.
> Als vor ein paar Monaten mal die Quantum Smoke hier im Board diskutiert wurde, hat sich das zum Beispiel an dem Griff auf sehr interessante Weise gezeigt. Ich finde ihn zu lang, was ich auch an mehreren Stellen so geäußert hatte. Andere Boardies meinten, dass ihnen der Griff gerade gefällt, weil er so lang ist. Wer hat nun recht?!
> Das ist nur einer von vielen Punkten, den man berücksichtigen muss, um einen "objektiven" Bericht zu verfassen. Persönliche Vorlieben MÜSSEN dafür einfach bis zu einem gewissen Punkt zurückgefahren werden.
> Dennoch kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, dass ich mich bisher immer erfolgreich geweigert habe, eine Rute (oder Rolle) irgendwo vorzustellen, die ich an objektiv messbaren Punkten (beispielsweise eklatanten Mängeln in der Verarbeitung) als nicht empfehlenswert einstufe.
> ...




Warum zerbricht man denn eine Rute absichtlich,gehen bei Dir keine Kids angeln#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> die Ironie ist durchaus angekommen


Keine Ironie.

Die englischsprachigen Kollegen machen teilweise richtig gute Sachen diesbezüglich - da würd ich mir nicht ansatzweise anmaßen, das auch nur annähernd zu erreichen..

Und ich würde mir nie anmaßen, über die Printkollegen in Deutschland zu urteilen...
Die machen das schon...


----------



## Veit (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Ironie.
> Die englischsprachigen Kollegen machen teilweise richtig gute Sachen diesbezüglich - da würd ich mir nicht ansatzweise anmaßen, das auch nur annähernd zu erreichen..



Danke für das Feedback - ich nehme den Satz zurück.  Werde mal ein paar englische Magazine durchstöbern, denn ich lerne gerne dazu.

@ Walsumer: Klar - aber auch denen gebe ich keine Rute, von der sie ihre Rolle nur mit schwerem Werkzeug befreien können und bei der sie ständig Angst haben müssen, dass das Spitzenteil beim Wurf wegfliegt. Wäre ein bisschen fies.


----------



## Walsumer80 (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback - ich nehme den Satz zurück.  Werde mal ein paar englische Magazine durchstöbern, denn ich lerne gerne dazu.
> 
> @ Walsumer: Klar - aber auch denen gebe ich keine Rute, von der sie ihre Rolle nur mit schwerem Werkzeug befreien können und bei der sie ständig Angst haben müssen, dass das Spitzenteil beim Wurf wegfliegt. Wäre ein bisschen fies.




Fies wäre wenn du sie noch angesägt hättest|uhoh:


----------



## angelschorsch (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich kann dir einen Rutenbaukurs empfehlen.
Ich selbst war bei Karl Bartsch,und werde das Wochenende
nie vergessen.Ich hab meine Rute von cts selbst gebaut.
Jeder wie er es gerne mag!,:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch erstklassige, objektive Tests in Zeitschriften, nach denen man sich richten kann....


 



Der Spruch ist echt gut. #6


----------



## ein Angler (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi
Wenn Du noch unschlüssig oder noch keine gefunden hast
dann schau dir diese mal genauer an. Ich hatte sie am WE in der Hand, ich finde sie sehr gut fürs Zanderangeln.
Und ist nicht AGS vielleicht dann billiger zu haben.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...n-98mhx-blue-backer-98-discount-shipping.html.
Andreas


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Andreas,

brauchst nicht mehr dem TE zu schreiben. Der hatte sich gestern selbst ins Aus katapultiert und ist ausfällig geworden.....

Aber Tips für andere helfen allen weiter


----------



## skally (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Andreas,
> 
> brauchst nicht mehr dem TE zu schreiben. Der hatte sich gestern selbst ins Aus katapultiert und ist ausfällig geworden.....
> 
> Aber Tips für andere helfen allen weiter



sry ot. Aber der Nutzer *Bass* hat doch diesen Thread erstellt?
Verwirrt bin. Oo

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

*Asche über mein Haupt*

Du hast völlig Recht.. habe den TE mit DingoDong verwechselt, da er die Thread mehr oder weniger an sich gerissen hatte...


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

hey,

so war das ganze wochenende nicht online, und musste mir mal alles durchlesen... ich sag nur auhaaaa!!!

@fr: da ich seit 29 jahren spinnfische weis ich villeicht in etwa was ich von ner rute erwarte, ich fang meine fische auch mit ''billigen'' ruten, aber ich bin halt soweit drinne dass ich eben verschiedene anforderungen an ruten habe die mir z.b. ne blackull von garbolino nicht bieten kann obwohl ich sie dennoch kaufen würde wenn es sie noch gäbe... ebenso will ich meine shimano speedmaster mort manié (etwa 7jahre alt) nie um irgend eine branzino oder ne was weis ich 800 euro rute tauschen...

ansage war klar, kein eigenbau also keine diskussion, die zeit die andere brauchen um ne rute zu bauen verbring ich am wasser! punkt!!! (auch bei -10 grad oder mehr)

die abu ist ne überlegung wert, versuch mal sowas in die hand zu bekommen...

tja, illex für die einen high end, für die anderen nicht... ich wohn in luxemburg und fisch die marke min. schon 2 jahre länger als die deutschen die marke überhaupt kennen... siehe verschiedene threads die warscheinlich schon min. 8 jahre alt sind... fakt ist, war immer sehr zufrieden mit den ruten, und ersatzteile kamen immer schnell... wieder ein grund kein custom rod zu haben... 

genau so geht's mit tenryu... wie kennst du nicht???! ; ) wer so eine in der hand hatte stellt hohe erwartungen... deswegen mein thread... 

auch billige ruten könen den richtigen blank haben, aber es sind halt die details... ja ich bin passioniert und nicht passiv angler, wie 75% diese forums... ich muss auch nicht jeden fisch fotografieren oder ne stella daneben halten, um von irgend jemandem ne annerkennung zu bekommen, den ich eh nie kennenlernen werde... 

ich geh angeln wegen mir!!! solche sponnsoring, und trittauf geilheit, bzw. halt den fisch 1m vom körper weg pics, brauch ich nicht, die, die mit mir angeln gehen wissen das, und verstehen oft auch nicht warum ich nicht alles fotografiere und ins www stellen

deswegen klare aufgabenstellung, bei themabeginn...

danke an veit, wo ich die sämtlichen erklärungen nachvollziehen kann... 

die egging geschichten hab ich mir auch schon durch den kopf gehen lassen, aber da ich diese angelei auch betreibe denk ich mir dass sie zu weich sind, sonst könnte man ja auch ne ds-rute benutzen...

so zur zeit sieht es so aus dass ich noch immer zur illex stehe, branzino zu teuer, lesaht ist ausgeschieden (alleine schon wegen des griffs), tenryu muss ich mal nach fr um überhaupt eine in die hand zu bekommen, abu werd ich mir ansehen und die *892 MH von Hearty Rise* ist in der wertung nach oben gerückt...

@veit kommt man an den blank mit den fingern ran? kann leider auf den bildern die ich gefunden habe nicht sehen ob unter dem griff der blank frei liegt...?

P.S. betreibe normales zander angeln wie die meisten von euch 10 bis 20 gramm köpfe 10-17cm gufis... aber es gibt halt einen moment (jedes jahr) wo mit 3-7gr köpfen und 3,5 bis 5 zoll köder geangelt werden muss(bei uns)!!! die länge ganz banale, um an den hecken vorbei zu kommen... deswegen die aufgabenstellung... mann sagt halt immer die rute kann so und soviel mehr vertragen, aber über die untere grenze wird nie viel gesagt...

ich bedank mich aber schon mal über die ''konstruktiven'' kommentare die rein kamen! und sorry für die, die ich angep...sst habe! ; )

und jetzt zerfleischt mich ; )))))


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was ich nicht verstehe,wenn ich eine "High-End" Rute suche,die ja zu 100% nur meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen soll,warum frag ich dann andere Leute zu ihrer Meinung#c


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> und jetzt zerfleischt mich ; )))))


 
Hehe,

warum - hast deinen Standpunkt dargelegt und beschrieben was du suchst. Wenn eine Handmade nicht in Frage kommt, ist es eben so. Hab damit kein Problem 

Für mich war halt die Frage berechtigt, warum keinen Eigenbau etc. oder warum es gleich in so teure Welten gehen muss. Und nicht wenige der Angler, sehen das anders als du, und fischen nur teuren Kram - um sich damit zu profilieren. Wollt dich da nicht in die selbe Schublade stecken #g (falls das so rüber kam).
---> Wer fängt hal Recht


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

eben! wer fängt hat recht! 

high-end, stand ja unter anführungstrichen, um nicht wieder irgendwelche balzer und sportex in mengen angeboten zu bekommen... so in etwa, ich angel seit 10 jahren mit und kann auch mit aalglöckchen auf wels usw... bin ja schon länger dabei... ; )

@walsumer die 100% rute wird wohl nie einer von uns finden...

aber da es ja massenproduktionen im rutenbau gibt, und auch einige geschäfte recht gute auswahl haben, möchte ich mich ein bisschen begrenzen können... da ich auch sehr weite wege in kauf nehme um verschiedenes anzuschauen...
aber ihr wisst wie es ist, erst am wasser merkt man wirklich ob die rute geeignet ist, und ich bekomm halt nicht jedes jahr 10 ruten zum testen...

mir geht's warscheinlich wie den meisten hier, vom kollege was in der hand, die eigenen und was irgendein verkäufer einem andrehen will...

geht halt drum die sache zu begrenzen und wenn mir halt ne 100 teuro rute gefällt dann gibt's halt die und keine tenryu...

versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist halt nur für diese spezifischen begebenheiten wo ich diese rute brauch, ansonsten bin ich nicht so wählerisch...

P.s.: ganz unten grün geschrieben (ecriture) , sagt wohl aus was ich meine ; )


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich bin jetzt seit Jahren mit der Jan Gutjahr X-Blade zufrieden


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

hatte solch eine zum barschangeln, ist aber länger her da ist mir der lack auf den bindungen der ringe nach knapp 3 monaten weggeplatzt... ein freund fischt sie aber heute noch, musste aber leider einen ring, genau deswegen neu binden... hast du keine probleme damit?

angelte jetzt einige jahre die cormoran xenodon gufi (3m), war etwas wabbliger aber hab sie gerne gefischt leider ist der blank jetzt ermüdet (das erste mal dass ich das wirklich so intensiv an einer rute gemerkt habe) vermutlich zu viele welse... deswegen auch ein neukauf...


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



**bass** schrieb:


> hatte solch eine zum barschangeln, ist aber länger her da ist mir der lack auf den bindungen der ringe nach knapp 3 monaten weggeplatzt... ein freund fischt sie aber heute noch, musste aber leider einen ring, genau deswegen neu binden... hast du keine probleme damit?
> 
> angelte jetzt einige jahre die cormoran xenodon gufi (3m), war etwas wabbliger aber hab sie gerne gefischt leider ist der blank jetzt ermüdet (das erste mal dass ich das wirklich so intensiv an einer rute gemerkt habe) vermutlich zu viele welse... deswegen auch ein neukauf...



war dein Post auf die X-Blade bezogen?


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

eigentlich schon, war aber nicht ne x-blade, war ein leichteres model... kann mich jetzt aber nicht an den genauen namen errinnern, ebenso ist dort auch dieser ''abschluss'' metall ring vorne am griff bereits abgegangen... deswegen war ich eigentlich von den teilen schnell geheilt...


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich bin in allen Belangen voll zufrieden mit der Rute,keine Mängel und sonst auch alles top#6


----------



## carpjunkie (5. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also,wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe
suchst du eine "normale schöne zanderflitsche" 
ala Fantasista,Rocke etc...

Das Problem werden wohl hierbei deine leichten Köder sein,
vorallem wenn straffe Ruten als XH empfohlen werden. 
Damit ist das Ködergefühl natürlich futsch^^ 
Ich selbst fische nen nano rocke und komm super damit klar! 
Das ding hat wirklich ne supersensible Spitze womit man auch 
leichtere Köder fischen kann,10gr Köpfe mit 4in ködern. 
Aber noch leichter wird so langsam schwierig, 
der tock ist natürlich noch bemerkbar aber nicht zu 
Vergleichen mit nem 14er  Kopf oder so.
Deswegen würde ich das WG nicht zu hoch wählen. 
Den ganzen illex peitschen etc würde ich die leichten 
Köpfe jedenfalls nicht zu trauen.
Hoffe es hilft dir etwas! #6


----------



## robbie26 (27. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

vielleicht hilft es **bass** nichtmehr aber jemand anderen bringts eventuell weiter.

Fische seit ca 3 wochen die Hearty Rise Predator 892MH

Der Blank ist tatsächlich schnell und richtig Straff allerdings sind 10gr. wirklich das unterste was man meiner Meinung nach mit der Rute fischen sollte.70gr. Köder packt die auch noch locker.

Die Rute wird als mit 300gr. Rolle ausbalanciert angegeben.
Kann nur von meiner Rute reden und da ist auch mit 328gr.
Rolle die Balance nicht perfekt.Halte die Ruten immer vor dem
Rollenfuss.(falls jemand gerne ein Bild haben möchte einfach fragen dann kommt der zeigefinger test  )

Finde das sollte man wissen weil damit scheiden Rollen wie Technium Rarenium Biomaster etc eigentlich alles unter 350gr. in der 4000er Klasse aus.

Fazit: Toller Blank aber unter 350gr. Rolle kopflastig


Gruss

Rob


----------



## Revilo62 (27. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



robbie26 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft es **bass** nichtmehr aber jemand anderen bringts eventuell weiter.
> 
> Fische seit ca 3 wochen die Hearty Rise Predator 892MH
> 
> ...


----------



## master030 (27. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



robbie26 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft es **bass** nichtmehr aber jemand anderen bringts eventuell weiter.
> 
> Fische seit ca 3 wochen die Hearty Rise Predator 892MH
> 
> ...


 

Also mir hilft das enorm weiter, hatte echt überlegt mir die Rute zu holen, scheint mir aber für meine Angelei 10-13 cm Shad + 14-24 Gramm Jigs Hauptsächlich 17-21 Gramm, ein bissl zu Powerfull zu seien. 

Habe Angst das im gerade im unteren Gewichtsbereich das Ködergefühl leidet.

Werde doch wohl doch die Rocksweeper 902 wieder in die engere wahl ziehen.

MfG Daniel


----------



## magi (27. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem angegebenen Gewicht der Hearty Rise Predator 892MH aus, sind die 175g mit Kontergewicht inklusive?


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Servus,

ne Rute über die Rolle auszubalancieren war schon immer schwierig bis fast unmöglich. Wer will den an einer 160-170Gr Rute (Teils sind die ja nich leichter geworden) dann als "Konter" ne fette Penn Sargus oder sowas dran schrauben.....

Aber die Hearty scheint ja Balancegewichte dabei zu haben.... die sollten aber eig zu den "passenden" Rollen geeignet sein....


----------



## Sammler (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die hat vielleicht nicht die ganz so individuellen Features wie eine Custom made, aber wenn sie mir nicht liegt, was man nach einem Probefischen durchaus feststellen kann, dann wird sie eben umgetauscht. Das muss man eben mit dem Händler vorher festhalten, oder er hat halt keinen Kunden.

Probefischen - Oder er halt halt keinen Kunden.
Über solche aussagen muß ich mich schon wundern.  
Wenn ich zu einem Händler gehe und den vollen Preis zahle will ich auch eine ungefischte Rute.

Und nun zu Stangenruten oder Handmade, wenn ich mir so verschiedene Stangen-Ruten anschaue die in Foren immer wieder hoch gelobt und empfohlen werden, bin ich jedesmal wieder enttäuscht, da wird oftmals an Kleinigkeiten gespart. Keine Original Fuji Sic Ringe, billiger gespachtelter Kork und schlecht Lackiert.
Bei einem Rutenbauer kann ich Blank, Ringe, Art u. Anzahl, Form u. Länge des Griffes, Kork oder Duplon, Ringbindung alles nach meinem Geschmack aussuchen.
Es gibt bestimmt auch gute Stangen-Ruten aber ab einem bestimmten Preis würde ich schon zu einer Rute vom Rutenbauer tendieren. 
Ich fische zwar nicht so leicht, meine Empfehlung wäre eine CTS / ETA 30-60Gr. WG die ist auf jeden Fall X- Fast.
Meine Persönliche Einstellung, für das Geld was ich ausgebe möchte ich das Best mögliche egal ob die Rute nun 50 oder mehr kostet.
Und jeder nach seinem Geschmack.


Gruss Sammler


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Servus,

im Grunde gebe ich Sammler recht - ich selber baue meine Spinnruten selber auf (und habe auch schon ein paar alte Ruten zum Weissfischzuppeln ein neues Leben geschenkt). Aber ich kann Leute verstehen, die gegen Handmades sind -  da Sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Ich baue auch für meinen Vater und Bekannte Ruten auf - weiss aber recht gut wie deren Anforderungen sind und kann mich bei Fragen schnell an diese wenden und die Personen können immer mal wieder die Rute in die Hand nehmen und sagen was verändert werden soll usw. 

Das stelle ich mir bei so richtigen gewerblichen Auftragsfertigungen, wo sich Kunde und Rutenbauer nur per Email, Telefon etc, flüchtig kennen sehr schwer vor....Und dann noch der Punkt, dass Unikate eig so gut wie unverkäuflich sind, da jeder andere Vorstellungen an die Rute und dem Design hat. Eine 400€ Auftragsfertigung geht dann mal nach langer erfolgloser Verkaufszeit schnell mal für 1/3  oder gar 1/4 des Preises weg....


----------



## robbie26 (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Magi  hab die 892MH vorhin gewogen 192gr.

@Fr33  das Balancegewicht ist bereits eingebaut...wüsste nicht wie man da rankommt


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Robbie

Danke für die Info... wusste ich nicht. Macht ja eig noch weniger Sinn. Dann je nach Rolle etc. brauche ich ja unterschiedliche Balancegewichte....

Da lob ich mir meine fast 7 Jahre alte Damokles ... die hatte Gewichtsscheiben zum schrauben....


----------



## magi (28. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@robbie26
Danke für die Info. Verstehe auch nicht warum es selbst bei teuren Stangenruten immer wieder fest verbaute Kontergewichte gibt. Was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich finde es ziemlich dreist und verlogen,wenn nicht sogar betrügerisch, eine Rute mit einem fixen Kontergewicht zu verkaufen, ohne deren wahres Gewicht auch anzugeben!
Bei den technischen Daten steht auf der Seite des Importeurs, die Rute wiegt 175 gr.,wenn aber ein Kontergewicht fest verbaut ist,dann gehört dies eindeutig zum Rutengewicht, genau wie andere fest verbaute Teile,wie z.B. Rutenringe,Rollenhalter u.s.w.!
Bei einem Preis von knapp 290€ waren die 3€ mehr, welches ein abschraubbares Kontergewicht gekostet hätte wohl zu viel?

http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/predator-serie.html

Bei anderen Herstellern wird man da nicht so verschaukelt, es geht also auch ehrlich, hier z.B.:

(Man beachte die Gewichtsangaben!)

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?angelruten.htm

UBS Baitjigger H:

*Länge* *Transportlänge* *Gewicht* *Teile* *Wurfgewicht*   2,40 m 1,26 m 183g ohne Balancegewicht 
 + 2x 16g Balance Weights  2 bis 75g   2,70 m 1,40 m 185g ohne Balancegewicht 
 + 2x 16g Balance Weights  2 20 - 75g   3,00 m 1,57 m 220g ohne Balancegewicht 
 + 2x 16g Balance Weights  2 30 - 80g

Die Rute wäre auch meine Empfehlung für den TS,wird aber wohl nicht "High-end" genug sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

An dieser Stelle kann ich immer wieder sagen, dass ich mich bis jetzt bei 2 Ruten zu 100% auf Veits Meinung verlassen konnte. 

Sowohl die Aspius als auch die Lesath BX waren Top-Empfehlungen. Alles Geschmackssache aber bei mir passts. 

Die Aspius hat zwar inzwischen Ihren Weg zu einem anderen Angler gefunden aber auch er ist mir dem Dingen vollstens zufrieden. 

Ich fische hier am Rhein ausschliesslich die Lesath BX in XH und fürs Stillgewässer hab ich mir die Lesath H zugelegt. Der Griff der H ist perfekt. Nicht nur durch den anderen rollenhalter sondern er ist auch vom Durchmesser her etwas dünner. 

Klar hab ich kurz überlegt als die Predator präsentiert wurde aber ich bin so zufrieden mit meiner Lesath (auch mit Ihren kleinen Mankos die sich aber nur auf Griff und rollenhalter beziehen) das ich bei Ihr bleiben werde. 

Abgesehen davon gehe ich davon aus, dass Shimano mit Ihrem diesjährigen Katalog eine neue Lesath präsentieren wird...und irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl, dass das Dingen alles andere in den Schatten stellen wird. 

Ruten die auch immer wieder genannt werden wenn es um "die perfekte Rute" geht sind die o.g. Baitjigger. Mich würden hier mal die Erfahrungen von Veit interessieren. Schade das UB nun für F&F arbeitet....#c


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Mich würden hier mal die Erfahrungen von Veit interessieren. Schade das UB nun für F&F arbeitet....#c



Und genau deshalb wirst du von Veit dazu auch nix hören!

Ich will übrigends gar nicht bestreiten, dass die Hearty Rise eine tolle Rute
ist, deshalb ist es eigentlich noch weniger zu verstehen, dass die einen solchen Beschiss nötig haben!

Jürgen


----------



## magi (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Baitjiggergewichte waren in den ersten Serien auch fix montiert. Aber schon traurig, dass man generell an einem Wechselmechanismus spart.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich will übrigends gar nicht bestreiten, dass die Hearty Rise eine tolle Rute
> ist, deshalb ist es eigentlich noch weniger zu verstehen, dass die einen solchen Beschiss nötig haben!
> 
> Jürgen


 

Von welchm Beschiss sprichst Du? 

Finde ich irgendwie nicht fair und äußerst bedenklich soetwas zu behaupten ohne dies zu belegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Die Baitjiggergewichte waren in den ersten Serien auch fix montiert.


Es geht ja darum,dass mit dem realen Gewicht der Rute geschummelt wird, dass ein Kontergewicht fest verbaut ist, steht ja dabei, aber es ist ein Rutengewicht  ohne dieses Kontergewicht angegeben!
Das wäre ja auch in Ordnung wenn man dieses wechseln könnte und die Rute auch mit 175gr. zu fischen wäre!
Mich stört es eben belogen zu werden und das gilt ebenso bei den ganzen erfundenen Schnurdurchmessern bei geflochtenen Schnüren.
Man kann nur vermuten,dass potenzielle Käufer bewusst getäuscht werden sollen.
Ich habe vor kuzem eine Greys Rute und eine Baitjigger xh gekauft und nachgewogen, da stimmen die Angaben aufs Gramm genau!
Zudem ist das effektive Gewicht einer Rute nicht gerade unwichtig
und jedes Gramm weniger wird teuer erkauft!

@Jamdoumo


> Finde ich irgendwie nicht fair und äußerst bedenklich soetwas zu behaupten ohne dies zu belegen.Finde ich irgendwie nicht fair und äußerst bedenklich soetwas zu behaupten ohne dies zu belegen.


Kannst du lesen,dann geh mal auf die Seite von Haerty Rise und schau nach,da steht nix davon das die Rute tatsächlich 192gr. wiegt, sondern da steht 175gr!

Zitat: Robbie 26


> @Magi  hab die 892MH vorhin gewogen 192gr.


Ich werde mir jetzt keine kaufen um nachzuwiegen!



Jürgen


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke, lesen klappt gut! 

Lass 10 Leute das Dingen wiegen und du hast 10 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse...

Sie auf ein Wiegeergebnis zu verlassen und gleich von Beschiss zu sprechen...aber mach Dir ruhig mal ordentlich Luft das löst ja auch so manch anderes Problem.

Stattdessen könntest du aber auch konstruktiv ein wenig über die Baitjigger XH berichten. Ist bestimmt für den TE sehr interessant...

Also, ich lese....


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Stattdessen könntest du aber auch konstruktiv ein wenig über die  Baitjigger XH berichten. Ist bestimmt für den TE sehr interessant...



Ich habe die Baitjigger h bereits empfohlen, denn die xh ist für seinen gewünschten Einsatz zu schwer!



> .aber mach Dir ruhig mal ordentlich Luft das löst ja auch so manch anderes Problem.



Ich wüsste nicht von welchen anderen Problemen da die Rede sein soll, aber wenn du solche hast und diese hier im Board lösen kannst, nur zu!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Danke, lesen klappt gut!
> 
> Lass 10 Leute das Dingen wiegen und du hast 10 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse...
> 
> ...




Taxidermist hat ein Problem angesprochen, was ich genauso sehe. Und du glaubst doch selber nicht, das die fast 20 g Unterschied Messtoleranz sind? 

Also wird das feste Kontergewicht nicht mit angegeben. Also wird man belogen. Und das hat er, völlig zurecht, kritisiert.

Ich glaube nicht, das er sich eine solche Rute kauft (wo er grade begründet hat, warum er die nicht kauft) nur um dir was darüber zu berichten.

Was kommt als nächstes? Rutengewicht 80 Gramm.

Achja, kommen noch Ringe, Rollenhalter, Lack, Griff und Endkappe hinzu und wiegt letztlich 200g.

Alles klar.

Ist wie bei den geflochtenen. Die Angler WOLLEN offenbar beschissen werden.#c


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

:m

Hut ab!

Ich bleibe bei Messtoleranz!

Als nächstes kommen Ultraweitwurfringeinlagen, Topdetection-Spitzen...., 

Natürlich ist irgendwann schluss und ich wette dann beginnen wir wieder von vorne!


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,

fakt ist doch.... viele Kunden schauen neben der Länge, dem Design und teils auf den Preis (bei High-End Ruten eher zu vernachlässigen) aufs Gewicht oder?

Und das ist eben eines der wichtigen Kaufkriterien.... keiner will ne Spinnrute, die zwar ne gute Aktion hat - einem aber nach 3h Angeln der Arm abfällt! Ich persönlich muss nicht das leichteste haben... den 10-20gr mehr merkt man eig nicht, wenn die Rute entsprechend ausbalanciert ist und individuell optimal in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fakt ist doch.... viele Kunden schauen neben der Länge, dem Design und teils auf den Preis (bei High-End Ruten eher zu vernachlässigen) aufs Gewicht oder?
> 
> Und das ist eben eines der wichtigen Kaufkriterien.... keiner will ne Spinnrute, die zwar ne gute Aktion hat - einem aber nach 3h Angeln der Arm abfällt! Ich persönlich muss nicht das leichteste haben... den 10-20gr mehr merkt man eig nicht, wenn die Rute entsprechend ausbalanciert ist und individuell optimal in der Hand liegt.



Sind ca. 10%.

Merkt ja auch keiner, wenn du beim Tanken nur 900ml bekommst, aber den vollen Liter bezahlst. Oder wenn dir einer aus dem kasten Bier 4 Flaschen rausnimmst, du aber den vollen bezahlst.

Ich bin mir mehr und mehr sicher, dass die Anglerschaft erst zufrieden ist, wenn sie belogen und betrogen wird.


----------



## magi (30. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich für meinen Teil finde es schade, dass man so "gezwungen" wird mit den punktuellen Kontergewichten zu fischen. Lieber ne Rute die ETWAS Spitzenlastig ist als eine Rute in Waage mit aufschwingendem Blank. Ansonsten ist die Musterlösung immer noch die Wahl zu haben, ob/wieviel Ausgleichsgewicht ich wann verwenden möchte. Traurig, dass das auch im Nanozeitalter noch nicht angekommen ist. Von der hier angesprochenen und zu Recht bemängelten Transparenz der Angaben mal ganz abgesehen..


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,

naja - meist liegt es an der Materialwahl und der Planung, wenn eine Rute kopflastig wird.

Wenn ich lese - das Leute für ihre Stangenruten teils bis zu 70gr Blei brauchen, damit die Rute beim Fischen einigermaßen ausbalanciert ist, ist das heftig! Was nützen leichte und schnell hochmodulierte Blanks, wenn dann schwere 2-Stegringe usw. verwendet werden und der Griff viel zu kurz ist. 
Jeder der in Physik ein wenig die Hebelkräfte studiert hat, weiss was das heisst 

Schlimm ist nur, dass dann teils 200-300€ Ruten dabei sind, die ne Menge Blei im Heck brauchen würden damit diese in der balance sind.

Damit eine Rute wirklich fieß nachschwingt (so wie magi es beschrieben hat) braucht es aber ein wenig Blei  Bei 20-30Gr merkt man da nix.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Alles vollkommen richtig! 

Also bleibt eigentlich nur noch entweder selber bauen oder etwa nicht? 

Um nochmal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen - der TE sucht schliesslich immernoch "die Highend Rute"- schlage ich folgende Rute vor:

Ich denke allerdings preislich fällt sie raus!#d

Diawa Shadshaker II

Die erste war schon echt ein Sahneteil die 2 kenne ich persönlich nicht. Vielleicht weiss einer von Euch ja was.


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jop,

selber bauen wäre natürlich die Lösung... wobei man da aber genau wissen muss, was man haben will und ggf. kompetente Ansprechpartner in Sachen Blanks 

Jop... die Daiwa sieht gut aus und liesst sich auch gut ... aber der Preis... puhhhh

Allerdings sind mir schon 2 Dinge aufgefallen:

- Carbonringe (Carbon ist leider nicht gerade stabil, was anecken/ Anschlagen usw. angeht!). Ich will mit sowas nicht auf der Steinpackung stehen...
-Der Kork: Früher war ich der meinung Ruten mit Moosgummigriffen usw. seien aus Kostengründen so ausgestattet. Heute würde ich mir wünschen die Hersteller verbauen lieber Duplon als den Krümmelkork!


----------



## magi (30. August 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Auch die selbst aufgebauten Ruten unterliegen der Physik..sogar SiC Titanrahmen 1-Steg beringte Ruten sind bei entsprechend leicht gestalteten Griffen aus Duplon und 2,7m+ meist kopflastig- und ob die Standardblanks (VHF, CTS- zu SSx bzw. anderen Spezialitäten kann ich nichts sagen, da noch nicht gefischt) der Rutenbauer besser sind als die guten Stangenruten wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln!! Also ich hab 20 g als Kontergewicht in einer CTS LRS 2,7m 45-90g, bis auf den Leitring alles Einsteg- und die merke ich schon.. Selber bauen ist eigentlich nur ne Lösung wenn man sehr viel Zeit (zum testen) mitbringt oder ggf. selbst Hand anlegt. Man müsste auch genau den gleichen Aufbau der Testrute verwenden, um wirklich das anähernd gleiche Ergebnis zu bekommen. Alleiniges Befühlen des nackten Blanks führt bestenfalls den Profi, der zig Sachen selbst aufgebaut hat zum Ziel. Für den Leihen definitiv nicht zu empfehlen!!!! Ich als TE würde mir ruhig mal die Predator und ggf. Egi Collector zwecks Test schicken lassen. Die lassen sich im Gegensatz zu "custom made" auch wieder umtauschen.


----------



## robbie26 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Jamdoumo

die Predator 892MH wiegt definitiv 192gr.
Mittlerweile wurde es auch vom Distributor überprüft.
Die Angabe mit 175 gramm ist also nicht korrekt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Und bei den schönen leichten Einstegringen geht viel Gefühl verloren. Beim Zanderangeln auch nicht die beste Lösung.

#1 Rute bleibt die Daiwa Morethan Shadshaker II für schlappe 1319 Euro UVP.

Da kann alles andere und die Customs sowieso, gegen einpacken.


----------



## Breamhunter (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> #1 Rute bleibt die Daiwa Morethan Shadshaker II für schlappe 1319 Euro UVP.
> Da kann *alles andere und die Customs sowieso*, gegen einpacken.



Donnerwetter, das ist mal ne Ansage #6 
Schonmal eine SS2 / SS3 in der Hand gehabt ?


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Allrounder27

ich weiss nicht, ob dein Post ironisch gemeint war oder ernst...
Für den Preis einer Morethan baue ich dir 3 komplette CMW SS3 A-Grade Blanks mit Fuji RH, Sic Ringen usw auf....  hätte ein Budget von knapp 440€ pro Rute  ... das ist mehr als beachtlich.

Aber das mit den Ringen musst du mir erklären... welchen Vorteil 2-Steg-Ringe deiner Meinung nach haben und welche Nachteile Einstegringe bringen? Ausser das 2-Steg Ringe mehr wiegen fällt mir nämlich nix ein 

ich will die Daiwa nicht schlecht reden... ist bestimmt ne tolle Rute und ich kann mir vorstellen welche teuren jap. Carbonmatten (ins eigene Unternehmen schiel) verwendet wurden..... aber ne Spinnrute für knapp 1300€ ist schon ne Ansage..... und der Mehrwert gegenüber ne gescheiten Stangenrute bis sagen wir mal 300-400€ oder nem abgestimmten Custom Aufbau muss erstmal da sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich glaub einfach nicht, dass die, teilweise kleinen Hinterhofklitschen, bessere Ruten/Blanks bauen als die Platzhirsche auf dem Markt.

Das was ich bisher an Customs "bestaunen" durfte war nicht so doll. Mag sein das irgendwo vielleicht mal nen Blank durchgerutscht ist, der was taugt. Aber mein Fall ist es nicht.

Shadshaker II oder eben Fox Rage Pro Series.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Allrounder27
> 
> ich weiss nicht, ob dein Post ironisch gemeint war oder ernst...
> Für den Preis einer Morethan baue ich dir 3 komplette CMW SS3 A-Grade Blanks mit Fuji RH, Sic Ringen usw auf....  hätte ein Budget von knapp 440€ pro Rute  ... das ist mehr als beachtlich.
> ...



Ich habe eine AGS Rute und diese neuen Ringe machen den Unterschied! Das Gefühl ist der Hammer. Und genau das wollen die GuFi Angler doch immer haben. Extremst leicht ist so eine Rute obendrein auch nocht.

Zweistegringe sind sicherlich schwerer, was nicht gut ist, aber Einstegringe (und dann noch welche mit langem Steg) erhöhen die Sensitivität auch nicht.

Deine Ersparnis spricht für die Custom. Aber man muss sich dann eben auch mit dem maximal Zweitbesten zufrieden geben.

Nur meine Meinung und bevor das hier eskaliert, zieh ich mich auch wieder zurück. #h


----------



## Thunderstruck (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub einfach nicht, dass die, teilweise kleinen Hinterhofklitschen, bessere Ruten/Blanks bauen als die Platzhirsche auf dem Markt.
> 
> Das was ich bisher an Customs "bestaunen" durfte war nicht so doll. Mag sein das irgendwo vielleicht mal nen Blank durchgerutscht ist, der was taugt. Aber mein Fall ist es nicht.
> 
> Shadshaker II oder eben Fox Rage Pro Series.



Wieder gut drumherum geschlingelt|supergri
Hast Du die Daiwa Morethan Shadshaker II selber gefischt?
Falls dem so ist, mit welchen Gewichten/Ködergrössen?

Welche Rute aus der Fox Rage Pro Serie zwischen 2,60-2,80m würdest Du zum zandern empfehlen?

Danke schonmal#h


----------



## ein Angler (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi
Breamhanter & FR33
Ich habe nicht den SS3 aber den Nitro habe ich gehabt, den 6,6 Fuß sowie den 9 Fuß und ich habe die Shadshaker 2
Für meine Verhältnisse wo ich angeln gehe könnt ihr Ruten bauen bis der Angelgott kommt, sie ist eine Rute der Superlative die Shadshaker. Einige werden jetzt denken, ist ja klar nach dem er sie gekauft hat wird er so reden. Als Bsp. man kann was man eigentlich bei keiner guten Rute machen sollte einen Hänger nicht losschnippen, es verpufft regelrecht, so schnell ist sie. Nee Kollegen der Rutenbaukunst da beißt ihr euch definitiv die Zähne aus. Ich spreche aber nochmal gesagt für meine Gewässerzonen. Für sehr gute Strömung wäre die Blue Backer die Wahl.
Andreas


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab doch kein Problem, wenn jmd so ne teure fischt... ich gönns ihm ja  ich weiss nur nicht wohin die Reise noch gehen soll.....ich würd mich mit ner stella auch nicht auf die Steinpackung am Rhein stellen... denn da hauts jeden irgendwann man hin  Und wehe man fällt da auf die Rolle ....

Ist ja alles kein Thema ... bisher brauche ich keine Carbon Ringe sondern bin mit NGC Beringungen ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es bringt mir doch nix wenn ich mir in meinen Augen beste Gerät zulege und in anbetracht des Preises nicht damit fischen gehe. 

Logo wenn man sich am Rhein auf der Steinpackung lang legt und ungünstig landet können sowohl rollen als auch Ruten einen schweren Schaden davon tragen...aber was ist mit mir selber?

Ein unkontrollierter Sturz auf den Buhnen weil ich mich ans Gerät klammere damit auch ja nix den Boden berührt...lieber nicht! 

Man muss teures Angelgerät nicht unbedingt durchhuren aber sollte es aber auch nicht in Watte packen. 

Es sind Gebrauchsgegenstände!


----------



## spin73 (13. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Master030  Nein, die "Predator MH" lässt einen bei den Ködergrößen nichts an Gefühl verlieren, das Ding ist einfach der Hammer! Noch nie ne Rute gefischt, bei der man so ein geile Rückmeldung hat.

@**bass* Man hat am Griffteil keinen Kontakt zum Blank bzw. eine Aussparung. Braucht man aber auch nicht, da man jeden kleinsten Kontakt deutlich bis ins Handteil spürt - sei es Grundkontakt, leichte Anfasser etc.

Mein Fazit: Die geilste Rute die ich bis dato gefischt habe! Irgend jemand schrieb weiter vorn, die Rute bräuchte eine Rolle um die 350g um ausbalanciert zu sein?! Fische die "Predator MH" in 2,66m mit einer Stradic CI4 3000. Diese Kombo ist bei mir absolut ausbalanciert. Wer bereit ist etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, wird mit der "Predator" absolut auf seine Kosten kommen! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=5599


----------



## Kunde (14. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> @Master030 Nein, die "Predator MH" lässt einen bei den Ködergrößen nichts an Gefühl verlieren, das Ding ist einfach der Hammer! Noch nie ne Rute gefischt, bei der man so ein geile Rückmeldung hat.
> 
> @**bass* Man hat am Griffteil keinen Kontakt zum Blank bzw. eine Aussparung. Braucht man aber auch nicht, da man jeden kleinsten Kontakt deutlich bis ins Handteil spürt - sei es Grundkontakt, leichte Anfasser etc.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Die geilste Rute die ich bis dato gefischt habe! Irgend jemand schrieb weiter vorn, die Rute bräuchte eine Rolle um die 350g um ausbalanciert zu sein?! Fische die "Predator MH" in 2,66m mit einer Stradic CI4 3000. Diese Kombo ist bei mir absolut ausbalanciert. Wer bereit ist etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, wird mit der "Predator" absolut auf seine Kosten kommen!


 
bei deinem beitrag läuft mir schon das wasser im mund zusammen:m bin jetzt auch echt am überlegen mir die rute zu kaufen, obwohl ich mit meiner momentanen rute auch ganz zufrieden bin!
kommt die rute im transportrohr?

gruß kunde


----------



## spin73 (14. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nein. Die hat ein derbes Futteral mit gesticktem Hearty Rise-Logo und Predator Schriftzug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also ich bin von der Rute echt begeistert. Hatte auch schon andere hochpreisige Ruten in der Hand bzw. gefischt, und die haben mir nicht annähernd so zugesagt, wie dieser "Stock".  Ist mit Sicherheit nicht meine letzte Hearty Rise-Rute. Kannst du für 289 € bedenkenlos kaufen. Da sind halbwegs vergleichbare Ruten, um einiges teurer. Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung wirklich makellos, da können sich andere Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Lies dir mal den Langzeittest vom Veit Wilde durch, dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. http://veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__predator_892_mh__von_hearty_rise.html


----------



## spin73 (14. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Enigma schrieb:


> Ich Fische die Egi Collector 892H, was eindeutig die bessere Wahl ist. Kostet halt auch mehr..



Optisch nicht wirklich. Weil: Camouflage-Griffteil geht mal gar nicht, sieht total billig aus, deshalb käme die für mich nicht infrage. Verstehe nicht warum die so ner geilen Rute solche einen hässlichen Griff verpassen!? Kostet auch gerade mal 49 € mehr als die Predator  und hat 10g weniger Wurfgewicht, aber sonst sicher eine Top-Rute. Beide Ruten kann man aber nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Meine "High-End" dreht gerade ihre Runden auf dem Drehmotor bis der Lack trocken ist 

Okey... ist ein Geschenk für Vatern.... aber was solls.

PS. Das mit dem Camo ist auch nicht mein Fall, aber habe schon von ein paar Spezis gehört, die das toll finden und sich weitere Varianten wünschen.... Zum selberbauen gubts den Camo Duplon schon länger...


----------



## master030 (15. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@spin73 

Freut mich das so glücklich mit der Rute bist, habe mir den kompletten Thread nochmal durchgelesen Stoney schreibt, ziemlich am Anfang, das er 14-17 Gramm am 5 inch Köder mit einer guten Rückmeldung fischte.

Ich Suche eigentlich eine Rute für den Bodden zum Zanderangeln hauptsächlich 10-13 cm Köder und 14-24 gramm Köpfen. 

Ich fische jetzt die Bushwhacker XLNT 20-60 gramm 2,58cm Köderkontakt bekomme ich erst ab 20-24 gramm Kopf, wenn wir flacher fischen so zw. 3-5 Meter und Köpfe zw. 14-17 gramm an Band kommen Angele ich nur noch über die Schnur, geht zwar auch, aber schöner ist schon wenn man das auftocken spürt.

Ich wollte mir jetzt eine höherwertige Spinnrute zulegen, bin auf Veits Seite und habe mir die Testberichte der Rocksweeper und der Predator mehrmals durchgelesen.

Kann mich nur nicht Entscheiden wichtig wäre mir Kontakt zwischen 14-21 gramm besser wird, eigentlich wollte ich mir nach der Buschwhacker, auch eine Rute holen die nicht mehr so extrem Kopflatig ist(für die Bushwhacker brauchte man ca. 100 gramm am Endteilt um Sie auszubalancieren).                                                                                                                         

MfG Daniel


----------



## Pfiffikuss (15. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> Nein. Die hat ein derbes Futteral mit gesticktem Hearty Rise-Logo und Predator Schriftzug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mich den Eindruck zu 100% anschließen! 
Rückmeldung ähnlich genial wie bei der Rocke nur wesentlich besser verarbeitet und ausbalanciert!


----------



## spin73 (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@master030

Kein Problem mit der Predator. Veit sagt, dass größere Köpfe kein Problem darstellen. Habe bisher selbst nur bis 17g mit max. 15er Gummi gefischt, und das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich teste sie die Tage mal mit Köpfen um die 20-24g, und dann berichte ich dir mal wie gut das funktioniert. Kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass die Rute im Bodden Probleme hätte. Schau mal hier, das ist die Hearty Rise Einsteigerrute "Egi Force C" mit 30g Wurfgewicht, kostet um die 160-170 €: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkAAUrv-hAI Wenn die nem 2m+ Waller über 2 Stunden die Stirn bietet und nur der Schnurabriss die erfolgreiche Landung verhindert, dann mache ich mir um die Predator überhaupt keine Sorgen.  Wie gesagt: Was die Feinfühligkeit und Rückmeldung angeht, fast genau so wie die Rocke und ist wirklich sauschnell, nur ist die Rute straffer und hat mehr Rückgrat und die Verarbeitung ist wirklich ein Traum. Reales Wurfgewicht liegt so um 60g sagt Veit, die Rute hat also gut Reserven. Für ganz schwere Angelei solltest du vielleicht die H Version mit 70g Wurfgewicht nehmen, diese wird dann wohl so bei 80g real liegen. Ich fische die Predator MH mit einer Shimano Stradic CI4 3000, die Kombination ist fast schon ausbalanciert. Ich halte die Kopflastigkeit, wenn sie so gering ist, für überwertet. Ruten ab 2,70m sind eh meist etwas koplastig, vorallem wenn man sich keine "schwere" 4000er Rollen an die Rute machen möchte. Ich halte die Rute vor der Rolle, und da ist die Predator mit der 3000er Stradic CI4, fast genau ausbalanciert. Mit 4000er Rolle um die 300g, ist die Kombi sicher perfekt austariert.


----------



## master030 (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das die Rute(Predator MH) das am Bodden nicht packt darüber mache ich mir keine Sorgen, hatte mein personal best Hecht 1,13 mit 20 Pfd beim Zanderangeln, mit nem kleinen 12 shad, hat die Buschwhacker mit bravour gemeistert, habe ja ne funktionstüchtige Bremse an meiner Rolle.

Die schwere mit 20-70 gramm schliesse ich deshalb aus, weil ich eine XH Rute von Shimano 50-100 gramm im Einsatz habe und weil ich mir noch die Taipan Kamasu Lure 18-72 gramm holen werde, wenn die Rute bei Bode wider erhältlich ist.

Ich wollte die Rute(Predator) mit ner 4000er mit ca. 300 gramm bestücken. 

Ich bin kurz davor den Bestell Button zu betätigen.

Natürlich will man sich bei so einer Anschaffung vorher ein bissl informieren zwecks Erfahrungen.

Als ich mir damals die Bushwhacker holte, wurde auch eine Lobeshymne über die Rute gesungen und ihr Einsatzgebiet mit 10-21 gramm und 10-15er Köder beschrieben. Nur Merke ich unter 20 gramm nothing. Weiß nicht wie andere das machen???

MfG Daniel


----------



## spin73 (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also ich habe auch mit 8-10g Köpfen gefischt, die Rückmeldung ist wirklich astrein. Mit der Rute kannst du am Grund jeden Stein zählen. Denke wenn einer wie Veit Wilde von der "besten Zanderrute" spricht die er je gefischt hat, der weder Material noch sich selbst schont und die Rute jetzt Monate "Hardcore" fischt mit beachtlichen Fängen, dann kann man bedenkenlos seiner Empfehlung vertrauen. Er hat ja auch schon recht viele gute und sehr gute Ruten gefischt, von daher ist seinem Urteil recht wenig zu misstrauen. Außerdem haben sich seine Angaben auch mit den von mir gemachten, eigenen Erfahrungen gedeckt. Die Rute ist einfach klasse!


----------



## master030 (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Super Danke so eine Einschätzung hilft mir schon enrom weiter. Denke auch das die Rute passen wird.

MfG Daniel


----------



## spin73 (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gern geschehen. Wirst den Kauf deffinitiv nicht bereuen. 

Zitat: "Als ich mir damals die Bushwhacker holte, wurde auch eine Lobeshymne  über die Rute gesungen und ihr Einsatzgebiet mit 10-21 gramm und 10-15er  Köder beschrieben. Nur Merke ich unter 20 gramm nothing. Weiß nicht wie  andere das machen???"

Nun ja, für das Geld der "Predator" bekommt man ja auch ca. 3 Bushwhacker-Ruten, dass ist schon wirklich eine andere Liga.  Was nicht heißt, dass es keine guten, günstigen Ruten gibt. Siehe z.B. die Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVO/EVX


----------



## Mangen (16. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi in die Runde,

hier klinke ich mich als Zander-Neuling auch mal ein, da ich im Moment vor derselben Frage stehe. Ich habe die Rocksweeper NANO 902MH und die Predator 892 MH von Hearty Rise ausprobiert. Beides mit Gummifischen von ca. 13 cm und Bleiköpfen von 10-14-21 g im Kanal mit minimaler Strömung.
Fischkontakte hatte ich da leider keine, aber zum Werfen und zum Köderkontakt kann ich schon was sagen. Ohne Krafteinsatz kann ich mit beiden Ruten locker 30-40 m weit werfen. Das geht mit der Predator aber besser, direkter, halt mit weniger Spitzenaktion. Grundkontakt und Gummifischaktion spüre ich bei beiden Ruten bereits bei 10 g gut, mit steigendem Gewicht immer besser. Auch hier liegt die Predator mit der klareren Rückmeldung vorne, obwohl sie mir etwas härter erscheint. Mir persönlich liegt die aktuelle Rocke etwas besser in der Hand, mittig über dem Rollenfuß gegriffen. Bei der Predator muss ich mit einer 300 g-Rolle schon etwas weiter vorne greifen (3 Finger vorne oder ganze Hand) um diese auszubalancieren. Ist sicher Gewohnheitssache, müsste ich mich aber umstellen dafür. Die Verarbeitung beider Ruten ist top, nichts wackelt oder ist schief, auch bei der Rocke nicht.
Ich frage mich, ob die Rocke mit ihrer feineren Spitzenaktion nicht auch besser zum Spinnfischen mit kleineren Wobblern oder Spinnern taugt als die Predator, obwohl das für beide ja nicht das Zielgebiet wäre. Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Mit ca. 2,70 m kann ich den Köder in Fließgewässern halt besser vor Graskanten herführen, als z.B. mit 2,10 m. 
Mein Fazit: Reines Zanderfischen + größere Fische -> Predator, Zander + Barsch + kleinere Hechte in Fließgewässern -> Rocke Nano 902. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## spin73 (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gerade im Fluss, ist meines Erachtens die Predator der Rocke überlegen. Das Angeln von Wobblern ab 7cm (Spro Ikiru Shad, Salmo Perch etc.) und das fischen mit Spinnern und Blinkern, geht auch noch sehr gut - hab ich schon gemacht. Für sehr kleine Wobbler und Spinner, sind beide Ruten ja auch nicht gemacht. Dafür verwende ich UL-Ruten bis 10g oder etwas schwerere die nicht zu hart sind, mit maximal 25-30g Wurfgewicht und nicht länger als 2,10m. Was die Verarbeitung angeht, ist die Predator wesentlich besser verarbeitet als die Rocke! Es gibt keine "Montagsgsmodelle", Rutenbrüche oder wackelnde Rollenhalter usw. Es gibt ja genug Berichte von Mängeln bei der Rocke im Netz zu finden. Die Wurfweiten sind fantastisch, trotz des straffen Blanks. Um eine 2,70m Spinne perfekt auszubalancieren, ist es ohne die Hand vor die Rolle zu legen, eh kaum möglich. Spinnruten in der Länge sind immer leicht kopflastig, es sei denn man hängt "70g" Ausgleichsgewicht hinten dran. Halte die "absolute Balance" eh für ein Märchen bzw. kommt es immer darauf an, wie/wo man die Rute hält usw. Für mich ist die Predator auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl. Sie ist Straffer, hat aber fast das selbe Ködergefühl wie die Rocke. Hat auf jeden Fall mehr Reserven, ist besser verarbeitet und hat eine 1A Rückmeldung. Ihr reales Wurfgewicht kann man ruhig so um die 60g veranschlagen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kann hier jemand was zur Predator H sagen?


----------



## spin73 (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Soll wohl laut Veit ein ganz schönes "Brett" sein, da steht das "H" wirklich für heavy.  Hatte sie bisher nur in der Hand, aber noch nicht gefischt. Ist halt noch ne Ecke straffer in der Spitze als die MH, also nichts für zu kleine Köder. Aktion und Rückmeldung, dürfte genau so gut sein wie bei der MH.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Echt blöd, dass es die dingernicht im Laden gibt. Messe wäre ne Alternative!


----------



## Tricast (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Auf der Raubfischmesse-Bremen ist Premium Tackle, der Importeur für Hearty Rise, vertreten und Veit Wilde wird auch vor Ort sein. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Da liegt die Frage nahe: Ist Veit denn (offizieller) Testfischer für Hearty Rise ?


----------



## senne (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin, ich finde eure Diskussion recht interessant. Die Predator ist bestimmt ne geile Rute, der Veit kennt sich da schon aus und die Ruten die er bisher empfohlen hat, waren alles geile Stecken.

Schade finde ich, dass er zur Baitjigger keine Aussage mehr trifft, die hat er früher nämlich auch empfohlen und hoch gelobt. Ob da der Blinker dahinter steckt|kopfkrat und der Wechsel von Uli B. zu F&F#c

Fakt ist, dass Veit auch die Baitjigger H auf seiner Seite vorgestellt hat und die jetzt verschwunden ist.

Grüße, Senne.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe die Baitjigger H im Einsatz und hol mir jetzt auch noch die XH |supergri 

Mittlerweile schätze ich die Vorzüge, man merkt schon das jemand mit Sachverstand die Ruten entworfen hat... sehr guter Köderkontakt, Fuji-SIC Ringe mit Doppelsteg, Schraubgewinde im Kork versteckt, mit zusätzlichen Kontergewichten sehr gut an verschiedene Rollen anpassbar.

War heute im Laden und hab kurz überlegt ob ich vielleicht die Speedmaster BX 50-100g hole... Nein, ich greif lieber zur Baitjigger.


----------



## spin73 (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da liegt die Frage nahe: Ist Veit denn (offizieller) Testfischer für Hearty Rise ?



Nein, ist er nicht, zumindest ist mir davon nichts bekannt. Er fischt sie nur seit ein paar Monaten intensiv und vorher den Vorgaenger, die Stalker. Er ist halt wie viele auch, von der Rute begeistert.

Was die Baitjigger angeht. Ist sicher auch ne sehr gute Rute, jedoch mit der Predator nicht vergleichbar. Jeder der die Moeglichkeit hat die Predator mal Probe zu fischen, wird verstehen was ich meine.


----------



## spin73 (17. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



senne schrieb:


> Moin, ich finde eure Diskussion recht interessant. Die Predator ist bestimmt ne geile Rute, der Veit kennt sich da schon aus und die Ruten die er bisher empfohlen hat, waren alles geile Stecken.
> 
> Schade finde ich, dass er zur Baitjigger keine Aussage mehr trifft, die hat er früher nämlich auch empfohlen und hoch gelobt. Ob da der Blinker dahinter steckt|kopfkrat und der Wechsel von Uli B. zu F&F#c
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Frag ihn doch mal bei Facebook oder per Mail, wuerde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## drehteufel (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> Um eine 2,70m Spinne perfekt auszubalancieren, ist es ohne die Hand vor die Rolle zu legen, eh kaum möglich. Spinnruten in der Länge sind immer leicht kopflastig, es sei denn man hängt "70g" Ausgleichsgewicht hinten dran. Halte die "absolute Balance" eh für ein Märchen bzw. kommt es immer darauf an, wie/wo man die Rute hält usw.


 
Da muss ich klar widersprechen, meine Spin System 3 (WG 5-60g) in 2,70m ist weit weg von 70g Ausgleichsgewicht, ist nur über die Endkappe ausbalanciert und das direkt am Rollenfuß.
Dabei ist der Korkgriff unterhalb des Rollenhalters nur 33 cm lang, die optimale Länge für mich.
Gesamtgewicht der Rute liegt bei 195g...
Es gibt sie also, die Balance und ich finde sie sehr angenehm.
Ich greife übrigens so, dass der Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger ist, ein "Vorgreifen" vor die Rolle, um da etwas auszublancieren, ist also nicht nötig.


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da muss ich klar widersprechen, meine Spin System 3 (WG 5-60g) in 2,70m ist weit weg von 70g Ausgleichsgewicht, ist nur über die Endkappe ausbalanciert und das direkt am Rollenfuß.
> Dabei ist der Korkgriff unterhalb des Rollenhalters nur 33 cm lang, die optimale Länge für mich.
> Gesamtgewicht der Rute liegt bei 195g...
> Es gibt sie also, die Balance und ich finde sie sehr angenehm.
> Ich greife übrigens so, dass der Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger ist, ein "Vorgreifen" vor die Rolle, um da etwas auszublancieren, ist also nicht nötig.



Das war auch mehr etwas ironisch gemeint, mit den 70g.  Mit einer 4000er Rolle oder einer etwas schweren als der Stradic CI4 3000, wäre die Predator auch ganz perfekt austariert. Es wird ja eh eine 4000er Größe empfohlen. Die Predator hat inkl. Ausgleichsgewicht von ca. 20g auch ein Gesamtgewicht von 192g. Halte die Haarspalterei bei leichter Kopflastigkeit trotzdem für völlig übertrieben, auch bei stundenlangem fischen. Im übrigen finde ich meine Kombination astrein ausbalanciert, weil ich vor die Rolle greife beim fische. Es ist immer auch eine Frage wo man selbst die Rute greift, ob davor oder direkt an der Rolle usw. Meine Predator MH, wiegt mit Stradic CI4 3000 und Schnur um die 400g - da kann von Ermüden beim fischen oder viel Gewicht, keine Rede sein.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

....ich fische nun seit längerem die SS3 von CMW....ich habe einmal die SS3 2,70m 10-60gr Wfg. und die 2,70m 15-95gr Wfg.....ich finde es gibt nix vergleichbares,es ist ein perfekte Komposition für das Fischen auf Zander,beste Materialien wurden verbaut...eine unglaubliche Rückmeldung,ein Stock der sich blind fischen lässt.Kein Vergleich zu den überteuerten Stangenruten...ich habe vor kurzem die Hearty Rise in der Hand gehabt,ich kann den Hype überhaupt nicht verstehen...komisch war auch,dass das Modell was ich in der Hand hatte extrem kopflastig war (mit ner Stella 4000FE)...ich fande sie auch nicht sauber verarbeitet.Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen,wenn er die Möglichkeit hat,eine SS3 mal zur Probe zu fischen,dieses zu tun...und ich habe mitlerweile einige Ruten gefischt...ob Lesath,Yabai,Anessa,Rocke,Yasei,Greys etc....keine konnte bisher damit im Ansatz mithalten...doch natürlich ist es meine subjektive Meinung.....


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> .ich habe vor kurzem die Hearty Rise in der Hand gehabt,ich kann den Hype überhaupt nicht verstehen...komisch war auch,dass das Modell was ich in der Hand hatte extrem kopflastig war (mit ner Stella 4000FE)...ich fande sie auch nicht sauber verarbeitet.



Welches Modell war es denn? Dann fisch die mal. In der Hand haben, sagt ja noch nicht soviel aus, obwohl sie mir auch da schon sehr gut gefallen hat. Das mit der extremen Kopflastigkeit ist Quatsch. Entschuldige, fische sie ja selbst und kann das deshalb sehr gut beurteilen. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist sie ganz minimal kopflastig, nicht mehr. Und was die Verarbeitung angeht, muss ich dir erst recht widersprechen! Die Verarbeitung ist absolut makellos, ich konnte auch nicht einen klitzkleinen Makel oder Fehler entdecken. Ich kenne niemanden der die Rute sein Eigen nennt, und etwas anderes erzählt.


----------



## drehteufel (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mir scheint es, als ob die Hearty im Moment extrem gehyped wird, warum auch immer...wer eins und eins zusammenzählen kann, wird sicher schnell eine Idee haben.
Wir sollten mal abwarten, wie sie sich in der Langzeitverwendung schlägt und letztlich entscheidet jeder selbst, wofür er sich entscheidet.
Die Rocke wurde auch extrem gehyped, die Aspius auch usw., ist also nix Neues und ich mache mir immer gern selbst ein Bild.
Sollte die Predator soo viel "besser" sein, dann gebe ich meine SS3 weg und hole mir eine Hearty. |rolleyes
Wobei mir der Griff recht lang erscheint, vielleicht kann ja mal jemand die Länge messen ab Unterkante Rollenhalter.
@ Spin73: Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen, wir wohnen ja fast im selben Ort. Würde mir die Predator gern mal anschauen und bringe die SS3 mit.


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Drehteufel

Ich habe nix von irgendeinem Hype, da ich nur Nutzer und Käufer der Rute bin, und weder mit Hearty Rise noch deren Händlern zu tun habe oder von ihnen in irgendeiner Weise profitiere. Nur kann man doch ein exzellentes Produkt wie die Predator auch empfehlen, wenn sie richtig gut ist, und das ist sie auf jeden Fall! Langzeiterfahrung ist doch in der Schweiz, Frankreich, Österreich und den USA längst gegeben, auch wenn sie in Deutschland noch recht unbekannt sind. Auch Veit hat die Rute (+Vorgängermodell) schon monatelang im Dauereinsatz, und er schont wie bekannt ist, weder Material noch fängt er selten Fisch. Ich für meinen Teil kann ja nur meine Erfahrung mit der Rute wiedergeben. Ich persönlich, habe noch nie eine Rute mit so einer geilen Rückmeldung und einem derartigen Ködergefühl gefischt! Man spürt selbst ohne direkten Blankkontakt jeden Boden-/Köderkontakt,bis in den Griff. Dabei ist die Rute trotzdem extrem schnell und schön straff. Der Griff ist keinesfalls zu lang. Um genau zu sein: 48,5cm vom Blank bis zum Griffende. Würde eher sagen, von der Länge absolut perfekt. Ach ja, Unterkante Rollenhalter (also das bewegliche Schraubteil): 30cm bis zum Griffende l Oberkante: 34,2cm bis zum Griffende. Sicher sind Ruten egal von welchem Hersteller oder selbst aufgebaut, immer Geschmackssache. Von daher sollte man nicht von "Der" besten Rute sprechen, das sieht ja jeder ziemlich unterschiedlich. Wir können uns gern mal in Halle treffen und dann kannst du die Predator auch selbstverständlich mal probefischen. Kein Thema. Ob sie soooooviel besser ist wie deine SS3, oder ob sie es überhaupt ist weiß ich nicht - habe so ne Rute noch nicht gefischt. Bin nur in den nächsten 14 Tagen nicht da, aber danach können wir uns gern mal was ausmachen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin,

Mit nem längerem Griff lässt sich einfacher die Kopflast beheben - durch den längeren Hebel in Verbindung mit ein paar Gramm als Kontergewicht, kann man die langen Spinnruten besser austarieren. Daher braucht man bei der Aspius dank des eher kurzem Griffes schon wesentlich mehr Gramm.

Ich hab inzwischen auch meine zweite SS3 - 60Gr aufgebaut. 

Okey - war ein 1B Blank und da es ein Geschenk war was sich im erträglichen Rahmen bewegen sollte (Materialkosten ca. 180€) eher eine Low/Mid Cost Handmade.... und das Ding ist ausgewogen wie Sau und wiegt gerade mal 165Gr (Ohne Rolle). Ich bin kein Meister.... klar hab ich mal nen Faden der nicht 1000% korrekt verläuft....aber das Teil ist für meinen Anforderungsbereich aufgebaut, ist auf die Bedürfnisse und körperlichen Anforderungen des Benutzers ausgelegt... das Design ist beeinflussbar und es ist natürlich eine Handmade ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund mit viel Liebe und Mühe geworden!

Perfekt wie ne Industrielle Serienfertigung im Hochpreisbereich werde ich noch lange nicht sein ... aber da hat jeder andere Ansprüche. Mit der SS3 habe ICH für mich die Rute gefunden, die ich lange gesucht habe....in Sachen Balance, Aktion, Preis (durch selberbau) und Feeling. 

Die Hearty muss ich auch mal in die Hand nehmen..... ich bin leider schon von vielen angeblichen Top Ruten die gehyped wurden wie sonst was enttäuscht worden....

Die Greys Powla Spec. PL, die Aspius, die Rocke usw....alles Ruten die durch die Medien gehypt wurden ... als die Rocke raus kam, war die mit knapp 300€ zu teuer.... die Greys hab ich zurück gegeben und die Aspius ist ein kopflastiger Esel der dank Shimano für weiteres Geld mit passenden Gewichten ausbalanciert werden kann (warum legt man das nicht einfach gleich bei?!).


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mit nem längerem Griff lässt sich einfacher die Kopflast beheben - durch den längeren Hebel in Verbindung mit ein paar Gramm als Kontergewicht, kann man die langen Spinnruten besser austarieren. Daher braucht man bei der Aspius dank des eher kurzem Griffes schon wesentlich mehr Gramm.



Das ist richtig. Zu lange Griffe finde ich persönlich aber ziemlich unbequem zu fischen. Aber auch das ist wie so vieles, Geschmackssache.


----------



## drehteufel (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist wie immer Geschmackssache, mein Vater hat die Aspius, dafür würde ich beispielsweise meine SS3 nie im Leben tauschen. Und auch die Aspius ist für viele die allerbeste Rute, die sie jemals gefischt haben.
Probefischen muss ich die Predator auf jeden Fall mal im "Kreuzvergleich", vielleicht haut sie mich ja wirklich um.#c


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Drehteufel

Melde mich auf jeden Fall bei dir, wenn ich wieder in Halle bin. Dann kannste damit so lange rumpeitschen wie du möchtest.


----------



## drehteufel (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> @Drehteufel
> 
> Melde mich auf jeden Fall bei dir, wenn ich wieder in Halle bin. Dann kannste damit so lange rumpeitschen wie du möchtest.


 
Danke für das Angebot, dann wäre mir am liebsten ein Probefischen an meinem Hausgewässer, wo man es oft mit weichem Untergrund zu tun hat...da kann die Predator dann zeigen, was in ihr steckt.#h


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, dann wäre mir am liebsten ein Probefischen an meinem Hausgewässer, wo man es oft mit weichem Untergrund zu tun hat...da kann die Predator dann zeigen, was in ihr steckt.#h



Welches denn?


----------



## drehteufel (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Süßer See, ist eine Herausforderung für jede Jigrute...


----------



## spin73 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Guck einer an, da bin ich ja gar nicht so weit weg. Hüte nämlich in Hettstedt gerade das Haus meiner Eltern, weil die im Urlaub sind.  Bin nur nicht motorisiert, von daher leider nicht mobil. Aber die Rute hab ich mit.


----------



## robbie26 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

habe mein Statement zum Thema Balance ja bereits schon abgegeben....

im Anhang ein Foto MH 892 daran eine Ryobi Zauber 4000
Gewicht Rolle mit Schnur 350gramm.


mit meiner 4000er Rarenium Gewicht Rolle und Schnur 280gramm sind am Griffende 32gramm das minimum was an Ausgleichsgewicht benötigt wird.

momentan realisiert mit Wickelblei toller Anblick bei einer 300€ Rute


----------



## volkerm (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ihr macht da eine Wissenschaft draus- unglaublich. Letztlich ist das Bedienungspersonal der Faktor.


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Abend,

der Drehpunkt sollte bei dem Foregrip ca. auf Höhe der Spulenkante sein....auf dem Bild ist mir persönlich der Drehpunkt zu weit vorne gewählt... nämlich am Windingcheck. Dennoch je weiter man zum Rollenhalter geht - umso stärker wird der Effekt der Kopflast. 

Ich persönlich würde dafür auch keine 300€ ausgeben...


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@robbie26

Nochmal! Da wo du deine Finger hast, ist bei mir die Rute mit einer Shimano Stradic CI4 3000 (205g) nicht in Balance, aber so ziemlich. Es werden ja auch 4000er Rollen für Rute empfohlen. Im übrigen hat die Predator bei den 2,66er Längen schon ein fest verbautes Ausgleichsgewicht, welches um die 20g schwer ist. Das wurde für die Leute gemacht (wie auch mich) die die Rute gern mit 2500er oder 3000er Rollen fischen wollen. Die Ryobi Zauber habe ich selbst, in 3000 und 4000er Größe, und die wiegt bekanntlich ne ganze Ecke mehr als eine Stradic CI4. Wenn damit die Predator nicht in Balance sein soll bei 110g Mehrgewicht+ Schnur, dann weiß ich es auch nicht!? Werde meine 4000er Zauber nachher mal an die Rute schrauben, und selbst vergleichen. Man greift eine Rute ja auch nicht mit einem Finger sondern mit der ganzen Hand, und da fällt einem kaum auf, ob die etwas kopflastig ist oder nicht. Außerdem spielt die "Kopflast" bei einer Ruten-/Rollenkombi mit einem Gesamtgewicht unter 400g, (zumindest für mich) nicht die geringste Rolle. Habe die Rute in der Kombination über 8 Stunden am Stück gefischt, und konnte keine Ermüdungserscheinungen feststellen, weil die Kombi kaum etwas wiegt. Finde nur komisch, dass die selbe Rute, beim Veit Wilde mit einer Shimano Vanguish 4000 (240g) ausbalanciert ist!? Aber der hat bestimmt keine Ahnung von sowas.^^ Ich will hier niemanden bekehren und im Prinzip ist es mir auch völlig Wurst, was hier jeder fischt und warum. Jeder entscheidet für sich was er bevorzugt oder ablehnt. Die Predator ist für ca. 290 € eine absolute Top-Rute! Das Niveau (Verarbeitung, Aktion, Rückgrat, Ködergefühl), erreichen die meisten Ruten in diesem Preissegment nicht Ansatzweise. So eine Erbsenzählerei... #h


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ihr macht da eine Wissenschaft draus- unglaublich. Letztlich ist das Bedienungspersonal der Faktor.



#6 Aber es gibt schon erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Rute und Rute. Das lernt man erst zu schätzen, wenn man eine solche selbst schon gefischt hat. Nichts desto trotz hast du im Kern, natürlich völlig recht.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin,

Wir reden ja alle über subjektive Dinge, was die Balance angeht.... jeder empfindet das anders.

Nur ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du -  spin73 - deinen Kauf dermaßenen rechtfertigen willst, dass ich mich frage warum eigentlich? Wenn du mit der knapp 300€ Rute zufrieden bist - dann ist das doch ok. 
Nur musst du zugeben, dass das Bild von Robbie schon eine gewisse Balance vermissen lässt. Je näher er zur Rolle wandern würde - umso schlimmer wäre der Effekt.

Dabei ist die Rute nicht mal ganz 2,70m lang.

Und ja -  mir zumindest ist die Kopflast einer Rute immer ein Dorn im Auge. Und das schlimme ist eben dass wir hier nicht von ner 100€ Spinnrute reden! Ne 270er Spinnrute mit einem eher kurzen und dazu noch leichten Griffteil (Duplon + Split Grip), kann so gar nicht ausbalanciert sein.

Und eine Rute über ne Rolle auszubalancieren ist eh sowas für sich. Würde ich nie machen.... bevor ich mir ne Rolle drann schraube, die +100Gr wiegt verbaue ich lieber "nur" 20Gr im Heck #6



> Die Predator ist für ca. 290 € eine absolute Top-Rute! Das Niveau (Verarbeitung, Aktion, Rückgrat, Ködergefühl), erreichen die meisten Ruten in diesem Preissegment nicht Ansatzweise. So eine Erbsenzählerei... #h


 
Das ist mir auch zu subjektiv  Genau wie ich immer von meiner SS3 schwärme  .....


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Fr33

Habe meine Ryobi Zauber 4000 gerade selbst an die Rute geschraubt, und wenn ich die so und an dem Punkt halte, wie robbie26 im Bild, ist das Ding absolut in Balance! Also wer macht dann hier was falsch? Kann das auch gerne noch fotografieren wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.

Soweit so gut. Rechtfertigen muss ich meinen Kauf in keinster Weise. Wozu auch? Ich PERSÖNLICH! bereue nicht einen müden Euro den ich für die Rute bezahlt habe, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Rute ist nun mal einfach Top! Warum soll ich das nicht schreiben oder sagen, wenn hier jemand nach ner "High-End-Zanderrute" zum jiggen sucht? Um sich wirklich ein Urteil erlauben zu können, sollte jeder der hier Kritik übt, die Rute auch selbst gefischt haben - und das haben hier die wenigsten. Die sogenannte "Rutenbalance" halte ich bei so leichtem Tackle wie das, von dem wir hier reden, für absoluten Blödsinn. Sorry, dass ist einfach Haarspalterei im Grammbereich. Was kümmert mich das, wenn die ganze Kombination aus Rute und Rolle nicht mal 400g wiegt? Das mag bei einer schweren Rute und Rolle ein Rolle spielen, aber doch nicht in dieser Gewichtsklasse. Eine Spinnrute halte ich mit der ganzen Hand (ich persönlich vor der Rolle). Wer möchte da behaupten das es auch nur die geringste Rolle spielt, wenn die Rute nicht auf`s Gramm in Balance ist? Ich finde das völlig übertrieben und man merkt davon in diesem Gewichtsbereich, absolut nichts. 

Klar sind Einschätzungen immer subjektiv, anders geht es ja auch nicht. Ich behaupte ja nicht das die Rute "die beste Rute" aller Zeiten ist, aber ein genialer Stock ist das schon, vorallem für den Preis. Wie gesagt: Jeder macht was er möchte und wie es ihm am besten gefällt und liegt, daran ändern weder Du noch ich etwas.  Also ich für meinen Teil habe zu der Rute alles gesagt. Und es gibt keinen Grund, noch längere Debatten zu führen. Was jeder für sich mit diesen Informationen anfängt, bleibt ihm selbst überlassen. Probiert die Rute einfach mal aus, und bildet euch eure eigene Meinung.


----------



## robbie26 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

wie Fr33 bereits schon schrieb hält man die Rute nicht soweit vorne.

War auf dem Bild auch nur zu Demonstrationszwecken.
1 oder 2 cm weiter in Richtung Rollenhalter und die Spitze liegt auf dem Boden.

Ich bleib dabei so zu Angeln geht stark aufs Handgelenk.
Meine Hechtcombo ist schwerer und trotzdem ermüdungsfreier zu
fischen.

Bin schwer am überlegen die Rute zu verkaufen...


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



robbie26 schrieb:


> wie Fr33 bereits schon schrieb hält man die Rute nicht soweit vorne.
> 
> War auf dem Bild auch nur zu Demonstrationszwecken.
> 1 oder 2 cm weiter in Richtung Rollenhalter und die Spitze liegt auf dem Boden.
> ...



Ich selbst halte die Spinnrute am Foregrip (also vor der Rolle), so wie viele andere auch. Das "ermüden" beim fischen habe ich persönlich selbst bei stundenlangem Angeln überhaupt nicht feststellen können - tut mir leid. Bei 400g Gewicht mit Rolle, für mich einfach  nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Ich zitiere abschließend nur mal drei von vielen anderen Anglern, die die selbe Rute auch selbst fischen oder ähnliche Modelle (Zander Force, Egi-Collector) mit gleichem Blank aus der Hearty Rise-Spinnruten Serie - und das sehr intensiv. Dann frage ich mich wirklich, wie die Meinungen soweit auseinandergehen können? 

*Veit Wilde:* "Einzig die leichte Kopflastigkeit der Stalker gefiel mir nicht so gut, wobei ich schon deutlich schlimmeres erlebt hatte.*  Hier wurde nachgebessert! Der Nachfolger, also die Predator, ist  hervorragend ausbalanciert und liegt auch mit sehr leichten Rollen  angenehm ausbalanciert in der Hand.* Die Predator ist ansonsten bis  auf eine leichte Veränderung des schlanken Griffes absolut identisch.  Gleicher Blank, gleiche Beringung, gleiche Anordnung der hochwertigen  Anbauteile. "

*Tackle-News.com* "In Konkurrenz zu meiner Abu García Rocksweeper Nano muss ich eigentlich  gestehen das ich in den 4 Tagen nicht einmal das Verlangen hatte zur  Rocke zu greifen. Die Hearty Rise Zander Force machen derartig Spass,  dass es einem schwer fällt das Angeln zu beenden. "

*Angelfieber.com* "Die EGI Collector 832H gehört zu den besten Zanderruten die ich bisher  fischen dürfte. Sowohl von der Leistung als auch Preis (rund 300 Euro)  kann man die Rute eine Klasse über den Ruten des letzten Testberichtes  einordnen." „Die HR Egi Collector 892H (0,17er Spiderwire + 30er Fluoro) hat dem   Fisch keinerlei Chance gelassen, das Rückgrad dieser Angel ist   sensationell. Sämtliche Ruten, die sonst auch zum Einsatz kamen  verstauben mittlerweile im Keller.“

Den Rest soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich bin mit der Predator, rundum glücklich! |closed:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Ich selbst halte die Spinnrute am Foregrip (also vor der Rolle), so wie viele andere auch.



So wie die Balance auf dem gezeigten Bild aussieht,ist dies auch angebracht!
Übrigends das "viele" ihre Rute so halten,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Die meisten Angler halten den Rollenfuß zwischen den Fingern, zwischen welchen ist dabei unterschiedlich.

Noch zwei Fakten,gibt es.
1.Veit wird auf der nächsten Messe am Stand von Hearty Rise stehen, laut Ankündigung jedenfalls, in welcher Funktion wird sich dann noch herausstellen.Daher ist dessen Urteil über die Rute für mich nicht mehr unabhängig (leider)!
2.Hearty Rise verschleiert das reale Gewicht der Rute, trotz fest eingebautem Kontergewicht, wird vom Hersteller die Gewichtsangabe ohne dieses gemacht.
Warum?

Jürgen


----------



## robbie26 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

fairer weise möchte ich hierbei anmerken das auf mein anfragen hin die Angaben abgeändert wurden und nun tatsächlich 
192gr. angegeben werden.

Die Lösungsvorschläge bezüglich kopflastigkeit sind allerdings mehr als zweifelhaft.

Ein Stück Nirosta Rohr am Rutenende wurde empfohlen.
Läuft alles auf einen Besuch beim Rutenbauer oder Verkauf
raus.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> fairer weise möchte ich hierbei anmerken das auf mein anfragen hin die Angaben abgeändert wurden und nun tatsächlich
> 192gr. angegeben werden.


Tatsache!

http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/predator-serie.html

Ich will hier übrigends nicht behaupten, dass die Rute schlecht ist,eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein, aber von gut ausbalanciert kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein!
Und warum ist das Ausgleichsgewicht fix und nicht wie bei anderen (guten) Ruten
individuell austauschbar?

Jürgen


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Übrigends das "viele" ihre Rute so halten,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
> 
> _Ich nicht. Kenne sehr viele, die ihre Rute beim "gufieren" vor der Rolle greifen. Aber das ist persönliche Geschmackssache und unerheblich für das fischen an sich._
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt kann man diese Debatte noch ein Wochen weiter führen, wahrscheinlich aber wohl ohne befriedigendes Ergebniss. Von daher: Bleiben wir alle geschmeidig und jeder der dies möchte, testet die Rute selbst und macht sich sein eigenes Bild. #g


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich will hier übrigends nicht behaupten, dass die Rute schlecht ist,eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein, aber von gut ausbalanciert kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein!
> Und warum ist das Ausgleichsgewicht fix und nicht wie bei anderen (guten) Ruten
> individuell austauschbar?
> 
> Jürgen



Aber mit dem ausbalancieren von Ruten, ist es doch immer eine endlose Geschichte. Die Frage ist doch: Was will ich für mich? Eine Rute und Rolle die so leicht wie möglich ist, ohne zu langes Griffteil? Dann muss ich mit einer leichten Kopflastigkeit halt leben. Oder eine perfekt ausblancierte Rute, die aber ein längeres Griffteil hat und viel schwerer ist? Ich sage es nochmal: Die leichte Kopflastigkeit in Verbindung mit meiner Stradic CI4 3000, ist mir bei einem lächerlichen Gesamtgewicht von unter 400g absolut egal, weil man es kaum spürt.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> _Wo denn? Beim Genralimporteur für Deutschland,  Premium-Tackle, steht 192g bei der MH Version. Dies entspricht dem  tatsächlichen Gewicht der Rute._



Das ist erst kürzlich geändert worden und zwar auf der Seite die du gerade gepostet hast!vielleicht hat man gemerkt, dass nicht alle sich durch,ich unterstelle mal bewußt falsche Angaben, sich für dumm verkaufen lassen!



> _ denke ich, dass der Veit, da absolut integer ist _



Das war bisher auch meine Meinung, bis ich von seinem angedachten Messeauftritt für diesen Hersteller hörte!
Kann ich aber verstehen, irgendwann muss der Junge auch mal anfangen
Geld zu verdienen!

So und weil ich inzwischen einigermaßen neugierig auf diese Rute geworden bin,werde ich mir diese bei passender Gelegenheit anschauen und eventuell auch kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist erst kürzlich geändert worden und zwar auf der Seite die du gerade gepostet hast!vielleicht hat man gemerkt, dass nicht alle sich durch,ich unterstelle mal bewußt falsche Angaben, sich für dumm verkaufen lassen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das die Gewichtsangaben "bewusst" falsch gemacht wurden, um die die Leute zu veräppeln, halte ich erstens nicht für eine Tatsache und zweitens, was hätten sie davon? Wir reden hier von *17g* und nicht mehr?!

Jürgen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Veit jetzt "kaufen" lässt, nur weil er ein von ihm selbst im Dauereinsatz gefischtes, und für sehr gut befundenes Gerät empfiehlt. Klar soll er damit auch Geld verdienen, machen andere ja auch. Deshalb zweifle ich aber nicht an dem Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussagen und Empfehlungen!

Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen! Wenn du die Rute ne Weile gefischt hast, kannst du ja deine persönlichen Eindrücke hier gern mal weitergeben.


----------



## wrdaniel (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> Aber mit dem ausbalancieren von Ruten, ist es doch immer eine endlose Geschichte. Die Frage ist doch: Was will ich für mich? Eine Rute und Rolle die so leicht wie möglich ist, ohne zu langes Griffteil? Dann muss ich mit einer leichten Kopflastigkeit halt leben. Oder eine perfekt ausblancierte Rute, die aber ein längeres Griffteil hat und viel schwerer ist? Ich sage es nochmal: Die leichte Kopflastigkeit in Verbindung mit meiner Stradic CI4 3000, ist mir bei einem lächerlichen Gesamtgewicht von unter 400g absolut egal, weil man es kaum spürt.



Würde mich freuen wenn du mal ein Foto machen könntest wenn du Zeit hast, mit der HR und der Stradic.


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn du mal ein Foto machen könntest wenn du Zeit hast, mit der HR und der Stradic.



Klar, kann ich machen. Nur ist sie da natürlich nicht in der viel zitierten "Balance", dafür ist die Rolle mit 205g einfach viel zu leicht. Wie ich aber schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, ist mir ein federleichtes Gesamtgewicht von unter 400g mit Rolle wichtiger, als eine angeblich "perfekt" austarierte Rute, die dann mindestens 150g mehr wiegt. Die leichte Kopflastigkeit, ist mir bei bei dem geringen Gesamtgewicht, wirklich Wurscht.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen! Wenn du die Rute ne Weile gefischt  hast, kannst du ja deine persönlichen Eindrücke hier gern mal  weitergeben.


Das werde ich dann sicher machen, aber ich schätze bis dahin wird es schon genug andere Erfahrungsberichte geben!



> Jürgen. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Veit jetzt "kaufen" lässt, nur  weil er ein von ihm selbst im Dauereinsatz gefischtes, und für sehr gut  befundenes Gerät empfiehlt.


Er hat ja schon einige Gerätschaften empfohlen, nur hat er sich bisher nicht offensiv zu einem Hersteller bekannt, daher habe ich ihn auch bisher
für unabhängig erachtet, nur dies ist jetzt rum.
Auch bei seinen anderen Tipps konnte ich ihm folgen, so z.B bei der Yasei Aspius,Lesath BX, Greys Specialist Prowla, oder dem Biomaster 4000 FB Test, da bin ich mit seiner Beurteilung d'accord! Also wird auch der Test der Heartley Rise stimmig sein, ob nun "unabhängig" oder nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Mangen (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich möchte mich an eurem Streit nicht beteiligen. #d Daher nur eine kleine Rückmeldung zum Teststand: Rocke liegt gegen Predator vorne...Warum? Weil sie mir besser in der Hand liegt. Fasse ich den Rutengriff der Predator vor der Rolle, dann schleift die Kurbel an meinem Bauch und der ist nicht dick.  Die Rocke fasse ich mittig ohne Problem. Über Balance will ich mal gar nicht reden. Für meine kurzen Angelausflüge und das Rutengewicht ist das nicht relevant. Die Rückmeldung bei Gewichten unter 14g ist bei der Rocke besser. Und da wird es für mich interessant. Jeder weiß doch, wofür er seine Rute will. Bei meinen Gewässern erwarte ich keine kapitalen Fänge und schon gar nicht regelmäßig. Es soll sich gut anfühlen, Spaß machen. Dafür verzichte ich auf die sicher höheren Reserven der Predator gerne. So. Und sollte mal ein 2m-Wels die Rute zerbrechen, werde ich mich wieder bei euch melden...


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Erfahrungberichte gibt es aber auch jetzt schon ne ganze Reihe, man muss nur etwas intensiver suchen. Vorallem auf Seiten die nicht aus Deutschland sind, findet man ne ganze Menge.

Verstehe dich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, Jürgen!? Wo "bekennt" er sich denn jetzt im Gegensatz zu früher, zu EINEM Hersteller? Ja, er fischt die Predator in MH und H. Und? Außerdem angelt er sich er ab und an auch eine seiner anderen Ruten. Auf Zander aber halt wohl nur noch die Predator? Was ist schlimm daran, wenn er sie für`s Zanderangeln als "perfekt" erachtet? Als Rolle ne Shimano Vanguish 4000, er hat aber auch ne Stella, ne Biomaster, ne Red Arc etc.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Mangen



> Ich möchte mich an eurem Streit nicht beteiligen.



Also Streit ist anders!
Ich sehe das hier jedenfalls als Diskussion, allenfalls als Meinungsverschiedenheit!

Ich wünsche viel Spass mit der Rocke und ein paar gute Fische am Band.

Jürgen


----------



## Mangen (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also nun doch...Ich kenne mich ja nicht aus in der Szene...Aber könnte es sein, dass spin 73 der kleine Bruder vom Veit ist oder es gerne sein möchte? 

PS.: War nicht als Antwort auf Jürgens Post gedacht. Danke dir für die guten Wünsche.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Was ist schlimm daran, wenn er sie für`s Zanderangeln als "perfekt" erachtet?


Gar nichts, aber wenn ich mich für einen Hersteller auf seinen Messestand stelle, also eine Werbeveranstalltung, dann wird ja wohl eine gewisse Interessensverknüpfung gegeben sein!
Das finde ich auch gar nicht besonders, sondern eher üblich, machen ja alle Anderen, die von unserem Hobby leben auch. Nur unabhängig ist man dann halt nicht mehr.
Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, kann ich diesen Schritt von Veit auch verstehen, denn Unabhängigkeit macht nun mal nicht satt und die ganzen Zander lässt er ja wohl
wieder schwimmen!

Jürgen


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mangen schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an eurem Streit nicht beteiligen. #d Daher nur eine kleine Rückmeldung zum Teststand: Rocke liegt gegen Predator vorne...Warum? Weil sie mir besser in der Hand liegt. Fasse ich den Rutengriff der Predator vor der Rolle, dann schleift die Kurbel an meinem Bauch und der ist nicht dick.  Die Rocke fasse ich mittig ohne Problem. Über Balance will ich mal gar nicht reden. Für meine kurzen Angelausflüge und das Rutengewicht ist das nicht relevant. Die Rückmeldung bei Gewichten unter 14g ist bei der Rocke besser. Und da wird es für mich interessant. Jeder weiß doch, wofür er seine Rute will. Bei meinen Gewässern erwarte ich keine kapitalen Fänge und schon gar nicht regelmäßig. Es soll sich gut anfühlen, Spaß machen. Dafür verzichte ich auf die sicher höheren Reserven der Predator gerne. So. Und sollte mal ein 2m-Wels die Rute zerbrechen, werde ich mich wieder bei euch melden...



Hallo Mangen. Wir streiten nicht, sondern führen eine recht sachliche, wenn auch hitzige Diskussion.  Ob die etwas bringt, sei dahingestellt. Das ich die Rocke selbst schon des öfteren bei nem Kumpel gefischt habe, möchte ich einige deiner Anmerkungen relativieren.

Das die Rocke unter 14g eine bessere Rückmeldung hat, ist wenn überhaupt, wirklich nur sehr marginal. Bei dem Gewicht und auch bei 10g Köpfen, kann ich bei beiden Ruten kaum einen gravierenden Unterschied feststellen. 

Das von dir beschriebene "Bauchschleifen", kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Ich halte meine Rute ca. in Hüfthöhe auch vor der Rolle, und bei mir kommt die Rollenkurbel mit dem Bauch überhaupt nicht in Kontakt? Ob die Rocke nun besser in der Hand liegt ist für jeden wohl eher persönlicher Geschmack, bei mir ist es im direkten Vergleich genau anders. Das die Predator unter 14g Köpfen keinen Spaß macht, ist aber mit Verlaub echt Quatsch. Mit der Rute (10-50g MH)macht es einen Heidenspaß zu fischen. Und nun kommen wir mal zum wesentlichen bei dem ganzen. Ein ordentliches Rückgrat ist mir persönlich schon ziemlich wichtig, es kann immer ein besserer Fisch einsteigen. Den Fisch interessiert dabei nicht, ob du das so geplant hast oder nicht. Meine Meinung: Für Flüsse und stärkere Strömung ist die Rocke eher ungeeignet und zu weich. Sie ist aber eine Top-Rute für`s Stillwasser mit Köpfen bis 14g und nicht allzu großen Ködern. Aber warum soll ich mir dafür extra eine Rocke holen, wenn die Predator das ganze auch ähnlich gut meistert, nicht wirklich erheblich unsensibler ist als die Rocke, aber wesentlich mehr Rückgrat hat wenn es mal darauf ankommt? Nicht falsch verstehen, die Rocke ist auch ne Super-Rute. Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde meine Wahl wieder auf die Predator fallen. Letztendlich entscheidet ja jeder subjektiv und nach eigenem Gusto, aber die paar Sachen musste ich mal geraderücken, da ich beide Ruten kenne.


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Genau so sieht's aus! Wer so vehement seinen Kauf verteidigt, vermittelt eher den Eindruck dass sich der, vermutlich durch die Hyperei der vielzitierten "Angelidole" angetriebene, Kauf sich selbst gegenüber schön geredet werden muss
> 
> _Ich muss überhaupt nichts verteidigen und brauche auch keine "Idole". Ich bin wirklich alt genug und durchaus in der Lage, meine Entscheidungen ganz objektiv selbst zu treffen, nachdem ich etwas ausprobiert und selbst getestet habe. Der Veit kommt zufällig aus der selben Stadt wie ich, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Mit seinen Ausnahmefängen zeigt er aber recht beeindruckend, dass er es mehr als drauf hat. Kannst du das auch? Bin ich deshalb sein "Groupie", weil sein Rat oder die Erfahrungsberichte für mich nachvollziehbarer sind, als beispielsweise die deinen? Ich glaube nicht! Also lass zukünftig solche Mutmaßungen einfach weg. Ich verteidige hier nicht meinen Kauf, sondern eine sehr gute Rute. "Hyperei" würde voraussetzen, das ich ein Produkt besser rede als es ist. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall! Es gibt genügend Leute die die Rute auch fischen (keine Idole) die genau der selben Meinung sind wie ich._
> 
> ...



_Für mich schon. Weil es mir wie jetzt schon zigfach erwähnt völlig Schnuppe ist, ob eine Rute leicht aus der "Balance" ist, oder nicht! Das spielt bei Tackle in der Gewichtsliga, bei weitem nicht so eine große Rolle, wie du und etliche andere hier das propagieren. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung, und ich angele nicht nur 2 Stunden im Monat, bei Sonnenschein und Tänzchentee. Dein sinnfreier Alibaba-Link, erschließt sich mir nicht, zumal ich die Website längst kenne. 

Außerdem: Wo sind da die Predator, Egi-Collector und Stalker Blanks?! Hast du mal geschaut, wie hoch die Mindestabnahmen pro Rute dort für Einkäufe sind!? Entsprechende Stückzahl...tzzzz  Welchen Hersteller finde ich denn da nicht? Richtig: Keinen! Mindestabnahme 100 Stück und Stückpreise pro Rute, stehen auch keine da. Ist sicher viel billiger, als sich hier eine Rute zu kaufen.^^ Das die ganze Ruten in Deutschland und Europa viel zu überteuert verkauft werden, müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Aber wir bezahlen es ja trotzdem, obwohl sich alle darüber echauffieren.
_


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Der Link dient rein als Information, kanns ich jeder seinen eigenen Teil zu denken [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> _Wüsste aber nicht wirklich, was daran neu ist? Klar kommt das alles von dort, auch die Shimano Lesath usw. Wir bezahlen dafür ne Menge Holz Aufpreis, macht man aber auch bei jedem Auto etc. Am Ende zahlt immer der Endverbraucher drauf._
> 
> ...




 Ich bin ganz ruhig, alles ok. #g


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> 'tschuldigung aber mich macht halt dieses vehemente verteidigen immer etwas stutzig... und an neue wunderartige Zauberruten glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr.
> Bin auf das Treffen mit Dir und Drehteufel wahrlich gespannt, hoffe es kommt dann ein Feedback.
> Cheers #6




_Ich "verteidige" ja nur aus meiner subjektiven Erfahrung heraus eine Rute, die ich für mich persönlich und nach eigenem Test, als sehr, sehr gut erachte. Dies mache ich weder für Hearty Rise oder irgendwelche Händler, sondern ganz allein für mich. "Die" Zauberrute schlechthin gibt es auch nicht, da bin ich völlig bei dir. Zumal ja noch bei jedem der  persönliche Geschmack erschwerend hinzukommt.  Auf das Treffen mit Marco bin ich auch schon gespannt. Mal sehen was er nach dem probefischen meint._


----------



## Flugbootpilot (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo, nachdem ich sehr interessiert die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe hätte ich auch mal eine Frage. Ich hatte mir mal (1998) fürs Forellenfischen eine Shimano Ultegra Spezial 270 CW 10-30g mit einer Shimano Stradic Aero 2000 zugelegt. Wäre die auch als Zanderrute geeignet? Ich glaube der ganze Spaß hat damals 500,00 DM gekostet.
Schönen Gruß aus dem sonnigen Oldenburg


----------



## drehteufel (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Bin auf das Treffen mit Dir und Drehteufel wahrlich gespannt, hoffe es kommt dann ein Feedback.
> Cheers #6


 
Das Feedback kommt auf jeden Fall, bin ja mittlerweile selbst sehr gespannt auf die Predator.
Muss aber gestehen, dass sie es nicht leicht haben wird, denn ich liebe meine SS3.#h
Ich versuche trotzdem, möglichst objektiv zu bleiben.


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Muss aber gestehen, dass sie es nicht leicht haben wird, denn ich liebe meine SS3.#h
> Ich versuche trotzdem, möglichst objektiv zu bleiben.



Abgelehnt! Du bist ja befangen!  Ne Quark, deine Meinung interessiert mich ja selbst auch.


----------



## spin73 (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> Hallo, nachdem ich sehr interessiert die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe hätte ich auch mal eine Frage. Ich hatte mir mal (1998) fürs Forellenfischen eine Shimano Ultegra Spezial 270 CW 10-30g mit einer Shimano Stradic Aero 2000 zugelegt. Wäre die auch als Zanderrute geeignet? Ich glaube der ganze Spaß hat damals 500,00 DM gekostet.
> Schönen Gruß aus dem sonnigen Oldenburg



Kenne weder die Rolle noch die Rute, von daher kann ich dir da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Es gibt aber sicher andere hier, die da mehr wissen. Prinzipiell ist es aber sicherlich möglich damit auf Zander zu Angeln. Ob gut oder schlecht, musst du wohl selbst herausfinden.


----------



## welsfaenger (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo,
bevor ihr euch über gefühltes auslässt, empfehle ich euch mal meinen Thread mit der Bitte eure Werte einzutragen. Dann hat man mal eben nicht nur ein Gefühl sondern echte Messwerte. Wenn möglich bitte an die Vorgaben halten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260405


----------



## Aleksii (19. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> Hallo, nachdem ich sehr interessiert die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe hätte ich auch mal eine Frage. Ich hatte mir mal (1998) fürs Forellenfischen eine Shimano Ultegra Spezial 270 CW 10-30g mit einer Shimano Stradic Aero 2000 zugelegt. Wäre die auch als Zanderrute geeignet? Ich glaube der ganze Spaß hat damals 500,00 DM gekostet.
> Schönen Gruß aus dem sonnigen Oldenburg



Möglich ist es schon, geeignet jedoch eher weniger..

Im grunde genommen sind es ( Ich kenne den Stecken nich ) 2 vollkommen verschiedene Stöckchen, für Forellen müssen die Ruten möglichst weich sein um die rasanten Sprünge abzufeedern, beim Zander dagegen genau umgekehrt, es muss relativ steif sein um beim Anschlag auch sicher durch das harte Maul zu gelangen..

Fazit, ich würde es lieber sein lassen, macht keinen Spaß.. #d


----------



## Veit (21. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Noch zwei Fakten,gibt es.
> 1.Veit wird auf der nächsten Messe am Stand von Hearty Rise stehen, laut Ankündigung jedenfalls, in welcher Funktion wird sich dann noch herausstellen.Daher ist dessen Urteil über die Rute für mich nicht mehr unabhängig (leider)!
> 2.Hearty Rise verschleiert das reale Gewicht der Rute, trotz fest eingebautem Kontergewicht, wird vom Hersteller die Gewichtsangabe ohne dieses gemacht.
> Warum?
> ...



Fakten, die aber gar nicht stimmen. ;-) Ich werde dort nicht am Stand stehen (vielleicht mal vorbei schauen) und bin auch kein Teamangler oder sowas. Ich bin in meiner Funktion als Blinker-Redakteur für Vorträge über das Thema Zanderangeln dort. Woher hast du denn deine Infos?


----------



## Veit (21. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ senne: Die Baitjigger war NIE auf meiner HP vorgestellt. Ich habe sie gerne gefischt und finde sie für den Preis auch absolut ok, leider hatte sich seiner Zeit ein Freund im Boot aufs Spitzenteil gesetzt. Sonst hätte ich sie sicher länger gefischt. Mit Uli hat das erst recht nichts zu tun. War letzte Woche mit einem Mitarbeiter aus seinem Laden schön fischen.


----------



## Tricast (21. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Auf der Raubfischmesse-Bremen ist Premium Tackle, der Importeur für Hearty Rise, vertreten und Veit Wilde wird auch vor Ort sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Vielleicht wird ja darauf Bezug genommen.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

...also ich muss zugeben, ich habe nicht den ganzen Tröt gelesen :q

Aber rein von der begrifflichen Definition ist eine, wie im Tröt gesuchte "High - End - Zanderrute" sicherlich* keine*
Stangenrute aus dem Laden.
Selbstverständlich mögen die alle Ihre Berechtigung haben und sind alle sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Denn bevor ich zu einer High End komme muss ich erst einmal
Zander fangen können...und das mit einer Stangenrute...und erst danach bin ich in der Lage mir eine High End mit allen meinen Ansprüchen anzufertigen (lassen).

...just my 2 €uros


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Ich werde dort nicht am Stand  stehen (vielleicht mal vorbei schauen) und bin auch kein Teamangler oder  sowas. Ich bin in meiner Funktion als Blinker-Redakteur für Vorträge  über das Thema Zanderangeln dort. Woher hast du denn deine Infos?



@Veit
Ich hatte mich auf den Post von Tricast bezogen!
Richtigerweise hätte ich dies mal sebst recherchieren sollen,bevor ich das so übernehme.Ich möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.
Danke für deine Richtigstellung!

Jürgen


----------



## Veit (22. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Taxidermist: Kein Problem! ;-)


----------



## master030 (22. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nach reichlich Überlegungen und ein paar mal drüber schlafen, sind es bei mir nun zwei Ruten geworden. 

Einmal die rocksweeper nano 902 für Köder von 10-14 cm mit 10-20 gramm jigs,  zumal es die Rute gerade beim örtlichen Händler für unter 200 Euro gab.

Einmal die taipan kamasu lure 18-72 gramm zum Hecht und schweren zander angeln.

Kann es kaum erwarten ans Wasser zu kommen. 

Die predator mh werde ich weiterhin im Auge behalten, zumal sie ein Händler in Berlin gerade ans Lager genommen hat und ich sehr neugierig auf die Rute geworden bin. 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## fugs (29. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi Leute
Überlege mir noch ne weitere Zanderrute zu zu legen und habe mit Interesse diesen Thread verfolgt. Fischt wer die HR Predator/Stalker in M? Bin mir unsicher ob die MH version für die Stillwasserangelei mit Ködern von 9-13cm an 10-14g Köpfen zu straff ausfällt...#c

grüsse aus der Schweiz
Zoran


----------



## Pfiffikuss (29. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



fugs schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Überlege mir noch ne weitere Zanderrute zu zu legen und habe mit Interesse diesen Thread verfolgt. Fischt wer die HR Predator/Stalker in M? Bin mir unsicher ob die MH version für die Stillwasserangelei mit Ködern von 9-13cm an 10-14g Köpfen zu straff ausfällt...#c
> 
> grüsse aus der Schweiz
> Zoran



Hallo Zoran!#h

Für Dein Vorhaben würde ich mir eher die HR Egi Collector mal ansehen.Von der Aktion und vom Handling wie geschaffen!:k

Gruß Peter


----------



## senne (30. September 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> @ senne: Die Baitjigger war NIE auf meiner HP vorgestellt. Ich habe sie gerne gefischt und finde sie für den Preis auch absolut ok, leider hatte sich seiner Zeit ein Freund im Boot aufs Spitzenteil gesetzt. Sonst hätte ich sie sicher länger gefischt. Mit Uli hat das erst recht nichts zu tun. War letzte Woche mit einem Mitarbeiter aus seinem Laden schön fischen.




Hallo Veit, da hab ich mich dann offensichtlich getäuscht oder falsch gedachtEntschuldige bitte. Hab damals viel von dir über die Baitjigger H gelesen und da scheinbar was durcheinander gebracht. 

Das mit Uli solltest bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen, wir sind doch alle Angler und ihr dazu noch Kollegen, also nichts für ungut.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin schöne Zander (egal mit welcher Rute)

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schön! Dann haben sich ja jetzt alle wieder lieb! ;o)Wollen wir dann zurück zum Thema gehen?


----------



## Steinbuttt (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wollen wir dann zurück zum Thema gehen?


 
Jepp!
Hab mir eine HARTY RISE PREDATOR 732 M zugelegt, für's Zanderfischen vom Boot!
Ich hoffe, das ich die Tage mal dazu komme, sie mal auszuprobieren. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, die Rute macht einen klasse Eindruck!!!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich bin am überlegen, welche von Beiden ich mir bestellen soll für den Rhein. 
Predator MH oder H. 
Kann mir vllt jemand sagen, wie viel g max die MH schafft, bevor das gefühl verloren geht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, welche von Beiden ich mir bestellen soll für den Rhein.
> Predator MH oder H.
> Kann mir vllt jemand sagen, wie viel g max die MH schafft, bevor das gefühl verloren geht.



Hi, nun ich konnte die MH wie die H an der Elbe ausgiebig testen.Das ideale Köderspektrum der MH liegt nach meinem Empfinden bei Gummis von 12-17cm und Köpfen von 14-28gr.Das reale Wurfgewicht würde ich eher so auf 65gr taxieren.Das H Modell ist bedeuten straffer.Eher etwas für die großen Hechte im Bodden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Super dank für die Antwort.
Dann dürfte die passen und für leichter Jigs habe ich ja noch eine andere Rute zur Hand.


----------



## Steinbuttt (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Jepp!
> Hab mir eine HARTY RISE PREDATOR 732 M zugelegt, für's Zanderfischen vom Boot!
> Ich hoffe, das ich die Tage mal dazu komme, sie mal auszuprobieren.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, die Rute macht einen klasse Eindruck!!!#6
> ...


 
Ich war heute Vormittag mal kurz los, um die HEARTY RISE auszuprobieren bzw. einzuweihen!

Die Bedingungen hätten kaum schlechter sein können, stürmischer Wind von der einen Seite und 'ne starke Strömung von der anderen ... eine vernünftige Köderführung war im Prinzip fast unmöglich! Trotzdem konnte ich die neue Rute einweihen:

Erst kam der "Frechdachs" hier:

http://*ih.us/a/img844/5516/okdw.jpg


Und kurze Zeit später bekam ich dann noch sehr netten "Damenbesuch":

http://*ih.us/a/img51/6052/8ogm.jpg

96cm ... besser kann man eine neue Rute kaum einweihen ... !!!:m


Gruß Heiko

PS: Die Rute ist'n "Hammer"!#6


----------



## stefansdl (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dickes Petri...na das nenn ich mal "Test bestanden"

:m

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe mal eine Frage, wo habt ihr die Ruten bestellt. 
In Österreich oder bei MB Fishing?


----------



## Pfiffikuss (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, wo habt ihr die Ruten bestellt.
> In Österreich oder bei MB Fishing?



Ich habe Sie über MB bezogen.Sie kam zwar mit leichter Verzögerung (7Tage) an aber dafür gab es als nette Geste 5 Packungen Stinte!Ein Freund hat Sie bei Premium-Tackle bestellt.Lieferzeit betrug ebenfalls ne Woche.

Peter


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mir geht es ja um Garantie usw....
Man weiß ja nie


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

7 Tage ist schon etwas grenzwertig. Gibt es in A eigentlich auch ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht?


----------



## TS33 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> 7 Tage ist schon etwas grenzwertig. Gibt es in A eigentlich auch ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht?



Leider nicht


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> 7 Tage ist schon etwas grenzwertig. Gibt es in A eigentlich auch ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht?



Gut Ding braucht......Weile.!!! 
Habe selbst auch knapp ne Woche auf die Rute gewartet.
Erster Eindruck von der Rute :Absolut Tipi Topi.#:


----------



## fugs (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Steibutt
Petri!
Hast du vertikal gefischt oder geworfen? Was für Ködergrössen und Jigkopfgewichte kann die Rute ab?

Gruss Zoran


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ach die gibts bei MB-Fishing???!!!

Da wo es auch Veits super Stint Shads gibt???


|rolleyes


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was ist eigentlich mit der hier http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Taipan-Burakku-Lure?


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kurze Frage an die Leute hier, die die Hearty Rise fischen...wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Hat sie einer von euch schon mit einem 6´ Shaker und etwa 20 g getestet?
Bin ebenfalls auf Suche nach einer passenden Spinnrute für die oben genannte Ködergröße.


----------



## weißbrot (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier sind ja einige tacklefeaks vertreten. Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ein Bericht über die Daiwa Shadshaker II gewünscht ist, oder generelles Interesse besteht. Würde Sie auch zu den "high-end" Ruten zählen. Vergleichen kann ich Sie mit der guten Rocksweeper, der großen Tiboron von Sportex, Fireblood XH, Lesath in XH oder auch eine feines Stökchen die Anessa 90H.

Aktion, Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, Verhalten beim Werfen (aufladen), ist sie Kopflastig, wie greife ich die Rute, optimales Ködergewicht (Jigkopf+Trailergewicht) und Rückmeldung.
Das sind so die Dinge auf die ich achte, Verarbeitung oder Ausstattungsmerkmale werden auch berücksichtigt.

Die Rute bekomme ich mit Glück die Tage und bin selber sehr gespannt.

Gruß
Weißbrot


----------



## ragbar (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab neben anderen "von der Stange" und "Selbstgebaut" eine Shimano Shore Game in 2.7m 20-110gr (wo bei das reale Ködergewicht eher zwischen 20-60gr liegt), mit der ich zufrieden bin. Die fische ich mit Köpfen - 25gr und max. 12er Gummis auf Wolfsbarsch und im Süßwasser auf Zander, ist nicht zu hart, trotzdem auch nicht weich. Gute Rückmeldung, Fuji-sic und auch der Griff bzw. dessen Länge gefallen mir gut.
Die wurde in einem Futterral geliefert, in das die Rute mit montierter Rolle paßt. 
Insgesamt gefiel mir die Rute so, daß ich die 3m Version auch noch gekauft hab.


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier sind ja einige tacklefeaks vertreten. Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ein Bericht über die Daiwa Shadshaker II gewünscht ist, oder generelles Interesse besteht. Würde Sie auch zu den "high-end" Ruten zählen.



also mich würde es interessieren, schreib doch ein paar Zeilen über diese Rute.


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier sind ja einige tacklefeaks vertreten. Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ein Bericht über die Daiwa Shadshaker II gewünscht ist, oder generelles Interesse besteht. Würde Sie auch zu den "high-end" Ruten zählen. Vergleichen kann ich Sie mit der guten Rocksweeper, der großen Tiboron von Sportex, Fireblood XH, Lesath in XH oder auch eine feines Stökchen die Anessa 90H.
> 
> ...


 
Klar! Hau in die Tasten! 

Absolut interessant wäre der Vergleich zur Lesath XH (Welches Modell?)

Interessantzu wissen wäre noch wo Du bestellt und was Du bezahlt hast. 

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Leute hier, die die Hearty Rise fischen...wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> Hat sie einer von euch schon mit einem 6´ Shaker und etwa 20 g getestet?
> Bin ebenfalls auf Suche nach einer passenden Spinnrute für die oben genannte Ködergröße.



Hi,
nun fischen kannst Du das Ködergewicht sowohl mit der HR Predator MH wie mit der H.Die Frage wäre was Du damit noch fischen möchtest?Nach unten würde ich zur MH greifen und wenn es auch mal große Gummis sein sollen dann eher die H!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Pfiffikuss,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Winterrute für Zander mit der ich die 6er  Shaker, evtl. aber auch noch einen Tick größere Köder fischen möchte. Maximum wäre hier ein 18er Fox Rage Firetail mit max. 20 Gramm Jigkopf. Es werden also eher schlanke Köder gefischt. Zudem wird die Rute in stehenden Gewässern verwendet.
Die schwere Variante wollte ich mir doch nicht holen, da ich dafür bereits eine Greys Prowla (40-80g) besitze.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe mir heute bei MB Fishing die MH bestellt. 
Hoffe die ist am Mittwoch da, um 11 bestellt, dürfte klappt. 
Werde Sie dann an den Buhnen testen und berichten. 

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## ein Angler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi Weißbrot
Da Du ja auch High End Tackle hast würde mich doch mal interessieren was Du im vorhinein von der Shadshaker 2 erwartest. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## weißbrot (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Klar! Hau in die Tasten!
> 
> Absolut interessant wäre der Vergleich zur Lesath XH (Welches Modell?)
> 
> ...



Hallo Jamdoumo,

es handelte sich hierbei im die AX. Eigentlich eine schöne Rute, für mich das größte Problem war die kurze Grifflänge.
Da so ein XH Modell dann doch viel Material vorne raus hat, einfach zu Kopflastig. zB die aktuelle ultra 3m in H ist besser konzipiert. Oder die Fireblood H oder XH, die zwei wiegen deutlich über 200g. Aber liegen sehr gut in der Hand.

Gruß


----------



## weißbrot (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Weißbrot
> Da Du ja auch High End Tackle hast würde mich doch mal interessieren was Du im vorhinein von der Shadshaker 2 erwartest.
> Gruß Andreas




Hallo Angler,

das Sie einfach in den Punkten die mir wichtig sind nen ticken besser, schneller und ausgewogener ist.
In erster Linie geht es hierbei um Spass mit "schönem" tackle ans Wasser gehen zu dürfen. Bin mir 100% sicher das man mit einer Speedmaster oder Greys Platinium genauso viel Fisch an den Haken bekommt.
In dem Fall sind die Mehrkosten einfach nur Komfort und Luxus. Was ja ein wenig verrückt ist, aber das sind bekanntlich mit die schönsten Dinge im Leben.
Btw soll Sie die Rocksweeper ablösen, auch wenn Sie sehr polarisiert. Für mich einer wirklich sehr sehr gute Zanderpeitsche. 

Gruß


----------



## ein Angler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi Mozartkugel
Dann sind wir einer Meinung, ich war einer der ersten voriges Jahr der sie geordert hat. Musste bei der Bestellung noch 2 Wochen warten weil Daiwa D sie noch nicht hatte.
Ich kann Dir aber sagen das sie ganz andere Aktionen hat wie Rocksweeper. Und was schnell ist oh man Shadshaker ist Hyperschnell. Ausgewogen was sollte da Kopflastig sein bei 140g Eigengewicht. Und die Spitze hat bist jetzt noch keinen Fisch ausschlitzen lassen da sie permanent mitgeht.
Einmal war ein Hecht der großen Sorte ausgeschlitzt da war sie überfordert mit Spitze Kontakt zum Köder zu halten. Hatte die Bremse nicht schnell genug auf. :c
Der auf Abu schwört wird sich erst mit der Rute anfreunden müssen.
Andreas


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Hallo Jamdoumo,
> 
> es handelte sich hierbei im die AX. Eigentlich eine schöne Rute, für mich das größte Problem war die kurze Grifflänge.
> Da so ein XH Modell dann doch viel Material vorne raus hat, einfach zu Kopflastig. zB die aktuelle ultra 3m in H ist besser konzipiert. Oder die Fireblood H oder XH, die zwei wiegen deutlich über 200g. Aber liegen sehr gut in der Hand.
> ...


 

Ahhh die "Leder"-Peitsche? ;o)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## weißbrot (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Mozartkugel
> Dann sind wir einer Meinung, ich war einer der ersten voriges Jahr der sie geordert hat. Musste bei der Bestellung noch 2 Wochen warten weil Daiwa D sie noch nicht hatte.
> Ich kann Dir aber sagen das sie ganz andere Aktionen hat wie Rocksweeper. Und was schnell ist oh man Shadshaker ist Hyperschnell. Ausgewogen was sollte da Kopflastig sein bei 140g Eigengewicht. Und die Spitze hat bist jetzt noch keinen Fisch ausschlitzen lassen da sie permanent mitgeht.
> Einmal war ein Hecht der großen Sorte ausgeschlitzt da war sie überfordert mit Spitze Kontakt zum Köder zu halten. Hatte die Bremse nicht schnell genug auf. :c
> ...



Mit der Kugel war wohl ich gemeint |uhoh:,

die Anzahl der Ringen verraten einem die "andere" Aktion der Rute, das stimmt. Es wird in dem Punkt aufjedenfall eine Umstellung für mich werden.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Der auf Abu schwört wird sich erst mit der Rute anfreunden müssen.
> Andreas



was meinst du damit? Inwiefern unterscheidet sich die Rute von der Rocke?


----------



## ein Angler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi Weißbrot sorry #h
Mozartkugel ich habe einige Abus gehabt, oren ji, Fantasista Nano, Shiro Nano. Rocksweeper Nano und die haben eine ganz andere Aktion die Shadshaker ist in der Spitze steif dann baut sie je nachdem wie sie gefordert wird die Aktion nach unten auf bis hin zur parabolischen Aktion wobei die Spitze steif bleibt. Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Andreas


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

kann man mit der kleinen Rocke 5-25g auch kleinere Wobbler und 3er Mepps (6,5g) weit schleudern, oder macht das keinen Spaß?


----------



## MOORLA (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also die "kleine" Rocke hab ich auch... Ich fische mit ihr auch gerne mal kleine Köder und finde, dass man auch da ein sehr gutes Ködergefühl hat!

PS: Ich hab die Hearty Rise Predetar 892MH auch letzte Woche bekommen und ab übermorgen wird sie am Peenestrom getestet. Ich freu mich schon ...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,
kann es sein, das die Predator den gleichen Blank hat wie die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme? 
Sehen sehr ähnlich aus..


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe Sie heute bekommen und verglichen mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme. 
Gewicht, Länge, Ringe sind identisch. 
Nur die Farbe ist anders. 

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, komme ich mir verarscht vor. 

Link zur Mitchell  Homepage

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn Du die beide hast, dann geh damit doch mal ans Wasser und vergleiche. Wenn wie durchaus gut möglich die Blanks+Materialien gleich sind, dann weiß doch jeder was zu tun ist! :m :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der endgültige Beweis wird nahezu unmöglich sein.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das scheint der Hersteller zu sein. 
http://www.etuoh.com/eng/newproducts/index01.php?language=_eng

Sie sehen baugleich aus. 
Die Frage ist, ob die Wicklung anders ist. Weil die Mitchell Mag Pro ist glatt von der Lackierung her. 
Ist diese NET-V II Webtechnik was besonderes? Mitchell wirbt damit nicht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Würde mur niemals mehr eine Jigge aufbauen und die gängigen Schrottblanks wie VHF etc. verwenden! Sorry, aber die können gar nichts - da kannst du dir direkt so ne langweilige Speedmaster XH kaufen, da hast du die gleiche Performance. Ich kaufe mittlerweile Ruten wie bspw. Shimano Lesath und gebe sie einem Rutenbauer, damit er sie noch ein wenig Upgradet. Das Thema Kopflastigkeit interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich und ist genauso übertrieben wie das Thema "du musst unbedingt eine 2,70m Rute haben". Es gibt genauso viele Argumente die dafür und für eine kurze Rute sprechen - überlegt mal wo ihr die meisten Fische aus der Buhne rauskitzelt. Der Blank der Yasei ist nicht schlecht, jedenfalls noch lange nicht das Optimum - der Rollenhalter und die Länge des Griffs sind ebenfalls unbrauchbar.


 
Find ich interessant!

Wie kann man denn bitte eine Shimano Lesath noch "upgraden"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der wird nicht mehr antworten. Ist bisher auch nur durch solche Stammtischparolen aufgefallen.|uhoh:#d


@Bountyhunter
Mach doch mal bitte ein paar Messungen(Messschieber) und vergleiche ob die Blanks identisch von den Maßen sind.
Dann noch ein paar Test mit gleien Ködern und dann wissen wir es.
Würde bestimmt nicht nur mich interessieren.....#h

PS: Du hast ja 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht im Fall des Falles.....


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja, aber die Rute muss unbenutzt sein, damit ich sie zurückgeben kann. 
Und wenn ich mir dann wieder eine neue Rute bestelle, habe ich sicher Spaß mit meiner Freundin. 
Ich hätte gestern mal eine Tonaufnahme machen sollen als ich nach Hause kam und das Paket mit der Rute stand da.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Rute muss unbenutzt sein, damit ich sie zurückgeben kann.



Naja aber n paar Biegetests mit Rolle dran müssen drin sein und falls du sie zurückschickst veröffentlichst du die Ergebnisse eben erst nach abgeschlossener Retoure.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Rute muss unbenutzt sein, damit ich sie zurückgeben kann.
> Und wenn ich mir dann wieder eine neue Rute bestelle, habe ich sicher Spaß mit meiner Freundin.
> Ich hätte gestern mal eine Tonaufnahme machen sollen als ich nach Hause kam und das Paket mit der Rute stand da.


 
Prioritäten setzen!:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Genau und bei der nächsten Rutenlieferung schonmal Ohropax inne Lauscher.
Dann läuft das viel entspannter ab.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Einfach mal ans Wasser gehen, paar Würfe machen, vorher Finger waschen , hinterher bischen über die Rute putzen, nicht von den Folien etc. abpuhlen ... das geht dann schon. Darf keine Wertminderung sein. Immerhin hast Du als Fernabsatzkunde ein Inspektionsrecht der Ware.
Und wenn der Stecken dir bombig gefällt -- evtl.  -- dann willst Du den auch nicht mehr retournieren. :m


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Michael

Sagte Dir ja ebenfalls schon...ab ans Wasser und ein paar Gummis durchs Wasser ziehen! Letzlich muss Sie Dir ja gefallen!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe Sie eben gefischt und habe die Rute entjungfert und zwar mit einer Barbe, sie hat sich den Gf voll reingesaugt. 

Was ich sagen kann, der Biss kam wie ein Stromschlag, sowas hatte ich noch nicht mit den anderen Ruten. Will nicht wissen, wie es mit einem Zander ist der ü80 ist wird. 

Ich habe nur einige Zeit gebraucht, bis ich ein Gefühl für die Rute bekommen habe. Werde sie morgen nochmal testen, denke dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## weißbrot (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,

die Shaker ist nun im Haus. Morgen gibt es einen kleinen trocken Bericht. Grifflänge/Durchmesser und co mal genaus ausmessen. Die "neuen" Modelle von diversen Herstellern sind jetzte alle sehr dünn gehalten. Bzw. wenn ich das mit dem hochladen von den Fotos hinbekomme, hänge ich an Ihr mal ne 280g Rolle ran.
Die Verarbeitung macht einen wertigen Eindruck, sollte ja auch der Fall sein. Die QS von Daiwa sollte bei solchen Modellen etwas genauer hin schauen. Leider gibt es bei Ihr kein Hardcase, schonmal ein Manko. Shimano, Sportex sind da besser aufgestellt.


Gruß


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich bin so gespannt auf den Bericht zur Shadshaker!

Zum Thema Predator MH beim Kollegen Bountyhunter kann ich nur sagen der glaube versetzt manchmal tatsächlich Berge. Wenn du zufrieden mit der Rute bist dan behalte sie. Ist scheiss egal was sie nun tatsächlich wert ist oder ob es evtl. der gleiche Blank ist wie bei einer halb so teuren Rute...Wie sagt meine Oma immer:"'Gefallen macht schön!" Petri und viel Spass mit der Rute. 

Wenn ich mir die Diskussion zu der Rute hier durchlese mit allen dementi, Behauptungen und Ausführungen vorwärts und rückwärts und wer was wovon hat und wer nicht bin ich ganz ehrlich ziemlich überrascht, wo das Dingen nun im Shop aufgetaucht und erhältlich ist.

Und was ist eigentlich aus dem Probefischen zwischen drehteufel und Spin73 geworden? DAS ist bestimmt interessant!


----------



## weißbrot (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wollte gestern noch ein paar Worte schreiben, doch die Müdichkeit hat leider gesiegt.
Hab mir alles heute nochmal in Ruhe angeschaut und muss sagen, an der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Alle Bindungen sind wirklich aus einem Guß, der Kork macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Mit diesen Details muss Sie sich nicht hinter Lesath, Tiboron verstecken. Der Rollenhalter hat die gleiche Lackierung wie die Branzino, hier und da sind am Griff / Rollenhalter auch Goldapplikationen zu erkennen. Für den der sowas mag, ich bräuchte dies nicht.
Die Ringe selber sind wirklich ein Hauch von nichts, ich hatte hier im Vorfeld schon was dazu gelesen. "Man sollte Sie nicht irgendwo abstellen oder ablegen" Muss dazu sagen das ich dies generell so Handhabe, keine meiner Ruten liegt auf einer Steinpackung oder Ähnlichen. Benutze dafür immer einen Rutenständer.
Im Kurzbericht vom Freitag oder Don. hatte ich bereits ein Manko erwähnt, es Folgt noch ein zweiter. Die Rute besitzt keinen Einhänger für einen Snap oder Köder, dieses Drama bin ich aber von der Rock auch gewohnt. Fuji hat für dieses Problem in mein Augen eine teure Lösung, 6€ sollen diese gefühlten 2g Kunststoff kosten (siehe Bild).
Nun kurz zu den eher wichtigeren Details, der Griff hat im Schnitt 22-25mm Durchmesser, der Teil über den Rollenhalter hat eine Länge von 12.5cm (Oberkante bis mitte Rollenfuß).
Das untere Griffende, auch bis zur mitte des Fußes gemessen 38.5cm.
Ich sage gleich vorab, das Messmittel ist sehr sehr einfach gehalten. Wenn wer genauere "mm" Angaben haben möchte, mir mal bescheid geben.
Zur Balance, mit einer 280g Rolle ist Sie genau am Übergang, Korkgriff zum Blank ausbalanciert (oberhalb des Rollenfußes). Ausgleichgewichte gibt es für Sie nicht, aber denke das ist dem "Leichtbau Wahn" geschuldet. Für mich persönlich ist dieser Balancepunkt ok, bin es so auch von der Rock Gewohnt.

Morgen wird Sie am Wasser getestet, verschiedenen Ködergröße ect. 
Falls wer Fragen oder Anregungen hat, ruhig Bescheid geben. ich bin auch immer froh wenn es neutrale, konstruktive Berichte über tackle und co gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wo gibt das die Fuji Einhänger? Hast du mal nen Link?


----------



## schorle (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wo gibt das die Fuji Einhänger? Hast du mal nen Link?




http://www.nippon-lures.com/product_info.php?info=p8196_Fuji-EZ-Hook-Holder-premium-EHKM-SB.html zum Beispiel.


----------



## weißbrot (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schorle war schneller,

hab die Dinger an an 3 oder 4 Ruten. Verhältnismässig teuer, aber funktionieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Verhältnismässig teuer, aber funktionieren.




Wie ne Shadshaker also. Danmn passt es doch.:m


----------



## weißbrot (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja so könnte man es auch sehen, es ist aber nur ein Spritzgussteil und ein :g-Ring^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja eben.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht weißbrot.
Vom optischen her finde ich die Rute durchaus gelungen.
Bin sehr gespannt auf dein Urteil nach dem Testfischen, denn ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach ner guten Gummirute für Zander und Hecht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Diese Fuji Dinger hab ich auch.... und inzwischen verband. Eventuell schenk ich euch das Teil wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.

Bei starkem Wind kann sich gerne mal die Schnur über das Teil wickeln. Auch im geschlossenen Zustand. Ich bin nicht von den Teilen überzeugt.

Ersetzt def, nicht eine gescheite, angewickelte und lackierte Öse aus Metall.


----------



## weißbrot (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das problem hatte zu beginn auch, habe dann etwas mit den Positionen gespielt. Der klappbügel berührt nun fast den Ansatz den Griffes und ist leicht nach links-außen gedreht. So habe ich es in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke euch. Und ausgerechnet bei den AGS Ruten, wo man keine Köder in die Ringe hängen soll, verzichtet Daiwa auf Hakenösen. Ich finde es nervig!


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Wollte gestern noch ein paar Worte schreiben, doch die Müdichkeit hat leider gesiegt.
> Hab mir alles heute nochmal in Ruhe angeschaut und muss sagen, an der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Alle Bindungen sind wirklich aus einem Guß, der Kork macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Mit diesen Details muss Sie sich nicht hinter Lesath, Tiboron verstecken. Der Rollenhalter hat die gleiche Lackierung wie die Branzino, hier und da sind am Griff / Rollenhalter auch Goldapplikationen zu erkennen. Für den der sowas mag, ich bräuchte dies nicht.
> Die Ringe selber sind wirklich ein Hauch von nichts, ich hatte hier im Vorfeld schon was dazu gelesen. "Man sollte Sie nicht irgendwo abstellen oder ablegen" Muss dazu sagen das ich dies generell so Handhabe, keine meiner Ruten liegt auf einer Steinpackung oder Ähnlichen. Benutze dafür immer einen Rutenständer.
> Im Kurzbericht vom Freitag oder Don. hatte ich bereits ein Manko erwähnt, es Folgt noch ein zweiter. Die Rute besitzt keinen Einhänger für einen Snap oder Köder, dieses Drama bin ich aber von der Rock auch gewohnt. Fuji hat für dieses Problem in mein Augen eine teure Lösung, 6€ sollen diese gefühlten 2g Kunststoff kosten (siehe Bild).
> ...


 
Dankefür den ersten Bericht!

Wie war das Testfischen? Wo liegt das reale WG? Wo sind die Unterschiede zu den genannten Ruten?

Bin gespannt!


----------



## weißbrot (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

moin Jamdomuo,

bin auch erst eben zurück von Arbeit. Setze mich später nochmal hier ran. War Sonntags 7h mit beiden Ruten am Wasser, habe aber zu 95% nur die Daiwa gefischt. Ich Wiege später nochmal die Gummis, um mit Zahlen dienen zu können.
Größter Köder war ein 6 Zoll Seashad mit einem 17g kopf, aber später mehr dazu.

Gruß


----------



## weißbrot (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also es war durch die guten Wetterbedingungen und einigermaßen guten Fischkontakt, ein wirklich schöner Sonntag. Es sind wahrscheinlich die letzten sonnigen Tage dieses Jahr.
Fische konnte ich bis 60cm mit Ihr drillen, der erst Eindruck war das Sie deutlich mehr mitarbeitet als die Rock zB. Das ist jetzt schwierig zu beschreiben, aber würde sagen das Sie ins Parabolische gehen kann. Auch das "Bocken" kam sehr gut am Griff an. Hatte Glück das die Jungs wirklich weit draußen an der Kante standen, so konnte ich lange den arbeitenden Blank gut beobachten.
Die Anhiebe sind immer durch gekommen, Probleme gab es da nicht. Hakengröße ist meist 2/0 bis max. 3/0 von Gama. Ob Sie nun weiter wirft kann ich schwer sagen, bin jetzt eine Schnurstärke hoch gegangen. Von S2 auf S3 (Stroft), Grund dafür ist das Drama geeignete Vorfächer zu finden. Sprich, viel viel Fleisch mit wenig Tragkraft. Da ich die Bereiche recht gut kenne (Boden-Strukturen-Abrieb), komme ich mit einer 6Kilo Hauptschnur sowie 5kilo Vorfach sehr gut aus.
  Darum kann ich diesen Punkt schwer beurteilen, Wurfweite lässt sich zur Not noch über Köderwahl (Form-Gummimischung), entfernen des Stingers oder einfach eine Hakengröße größer wählen beeinflussen.
  Durch die „andere“ Aktion lädt Sie sich auch etwas besser auf, ab 14g Kopf +10g Trailer konnte man es deutlich spüren, schwerster Köder war ein 6er Sheashad mit etwa 20g Eigengewicht + 17g Köpfchen. Mehr würde ich Ihr nicht antun, hier gibt es noch Leute die mehr und länger mit Ihr Erfahrung haben. Das die vielleicht dazu ein paar Worte sagen.
  Die Rückmeldung empfand ich auch ab 14g-Kopf für gut Spürbar (harter Untergrund, gefaulenzt, 9-11km/h Wind). Das Jiggen war mit Ihr deutlich angenehmer wie mit der Rock, da die Balance etwas besser ist. zB mit dem im Vergleich wirklich schweren XH Fireblood-Knüppel fällt mir das Jiggen auch leichter.
  Das war jetzt erst mal ein Kurzbericht, Feinheiten und Details werden in der kommenden „Diskussion“ erläutert. Das ganze entspricht meinem 1. Eindruck und Empfinden und ist sicher nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Für mich ein schöner Stock, aber mehr Fisch wird es dadurch nicht geben. Bekomme das jedes Wochenende von meinen Angelkollegen bewiesen. Mal hat der ein Glück, mal der Andere. Wenn man es nur über den Geldbeutel steuern könnte, würden die meisten sicher dieses schöne Hobby an den Nagel hängen.


  Gruß


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also ich muss sagen, dass die Rute echt super aussieht. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht warum ich mir die zulegen sollte. Scheind auch sehr empfindlich zu sein das schöne Stück. 

Ich freu mich aber, dass Du Spass mit den dingen hast. 

Hier am Rhein fische ich sehr regelmäßig 30er Köpfe hin und wieder 20er und ab und zu auch mal leichter wie z.B. bis runter auf 10er 

Dafür scheint mir meine Lesath bestens geeignet zu sein.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich werde heute Abend mal einen kurzen Bericht zu meiner neuen schreiben. 
@Jamdoumo, ich fische die Predator 892 MH auch mit 30g und es klappt super!
Mehr aber dazu heute Abend.


----------



## Kingkurt70 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe mir auch vor einigen Monaten die Predator 892 MH gekauft und war durch die ganzen skeptischen Berichte selber bereits etwas zweifelnd geworden, kann aber nach intensiven Fischen in der Elbe und HH-Hafen sagen, dass sie für den Einsatz dort - für mich - die ideale Rute ist.

Sie ist im Drill bei kleineren Zandern noch sportlich und die Gefühlsübertragung ist ein Traum. Man merkt jeden Unterschied in der Bodenstruktur und das kleinste Zupfen am Köder. Ich habe sie mit 10 bis 30 Gramm Jigköpfen geangelt mit Ködern bis 14 Zentimeter und sie lässt sich damit ohne Probleme angeln. Zudem ist sie ein echtes Weitwurf-Wunder. 

Sie ist leicht kopflastig, mit einer 4000er Rolle (nicht CI) muss man vor den Rollengriff greifen um die ideale Ausgewogenheit zu haben. Aber ich greife weiter hinten, da die Rute so leicht ist, dass man die Vorlast überhaupt nicht bemerkt und sie auch nach stundenlangem Angeln keine Probleme bereitet. Schade ist das Fehlen der vielzitierten Hakenöse und bisher habe ich noch nicht die ideale Rolle gefunden, die Biomaster FB 4000 ist es mMn nicht.


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo
ein sehr intressanter Bericht. Ich selbst such auch ne Rute zum Jiggen momentan schwank ich zwischen Predator 892 MH und 
der Abu Rocksweeper nano 902 MH . Die Daiwa Shadshaker wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht wenn der Preis nicht wäre:c. Na ja schaun wir mal was hier noch kommt.
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*
*


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend mal einen kurzen Bericht zu meiner neuen schreiben.
> @Jamdoumo, ich fische die Predator 892 MH auch mit 30g und es klappt super!
> Mehr aber dazu heute Abend.



Es ist abend


----------



## weißbrot (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass die Rute echt super aussieht. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht warum ich mir die zulegen sollte. Scheind auch sehr empfindlich zu sein das schöne Stück.
> 
> Ich freu mich aber, dass Du Spass mit den dingen hast.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist eine andere Gewichtsklasse, dafür würde ich auch ein XH-Modell empfehlen.
Sie sollte im Bereich der Rock liegen, da es so auch Laune macht die kleinen Jungs zu drillen.
Für mich in der Gewichtsklasse wirklich eine "geile" Rute (die Rock), die Qualit.-Probleme die es gegeben hat kann man auch gut aus dem Weg gehen. Ich hatte meine Online bestellt, aber zuvor gab es ein Gespräch am Telefon. Habe Sie mir nochmal in 2.40 gekauft, für den Hafenbereich.
Kann Sie wirklich empfehlen.

gruß


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nichts desto trotz ne schicke Rute, keine Frage! 

Mal abwarten was Bountyhunter noch zu seinem vermeintlichen Mitchell Blank zu melden hat. 

Ich trage mich mehr und mehr mit dem Gedanken schwanger mal selber ne Rute zu bauen. ich bin mir abe rnicht sicher ob ich das nötige Geschick mitbringe. 

UND WAS IST EIGENTLICH WETTANGELN DER BEIDEN KOLLEGEN GEWORDEN PREDATOR GEGEN DEN EIGENBAU?


----------



## drehteufel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja, ist ja gut.#h

Das Vergleichsfischen gab es noch nicht. Dafür hatte ich die Predator MH vorgestern beim Händler in der Hand und kann meine ersten Eindrücke schildern:
Die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung, hab keine Lacknasen an den Ringwicklungen etc. entdecken können und auch der Rest war sauber verarbeitet. 
Die Auswahl der Komponenten ist nicht mein Geschmack, beim Griff bevorzuge ich durchgängigen Kork und die blitzenden und blinkenden Ringrahmen passen m.M. nach irgendwie nicht so schön zum sonst schwarz gehaltenen Rest der Rute, ist aber Ansichtssache. Mir waren die verbauten Duplongriffteile zu dünn, hab aber auch große Hände.
Beim Trockenwedeln kam mir die HR straffer als meine SS3 vor, könnte mir für die leichteren Köpfe um 7-10g, die ich doch regelmäßig verwende, schon zu straff sein.
Für mich ein Plus für die SS3 ist die Ausgewogenheit. Sie fühlt sich einfach leichter in der Hand an und ist kurz vor der Stelle ausbalanciert, wo später der Rollenfuß sitzt, etwa in Höhe Abwurfkante der Spule.
Da ich Rollenfußgreifer bin, ist das für mich wichtig.
Die HR kommt da nicht ganz mit, das mag vielen egal sein, mir jedoch nicht. Sie wirkt einfach schwerer und wer Wert auf Ausgewogenheit/Balance legt und die Rute nicht vor der Rolle greift, kommt m.M. nach nicht um nachträgliches Anbringen von Ausgleichsgewicht herum.
Soweit die ersten Eindrücke, mir wurde angeboten, die Rute zu testen, bei Beschädigung werden allerdings 289 Euro fällig. Trotzdem sehr nettes Angebot.#h
Fazit: Bei mir kam erst mal kein "Muss ich unbedingt haben"-Verlangen auf. Sollte sich das beim Fischen ändern, habe ich ein Problem, da ich mir die Fertigrute wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen würde, weil die Komponenten einfach nicht meinem Geschmack entsprechen.|kopfkrat
Meine SS3 war unwesentlich teurer, ist mindestens genauso gut verarbeitet und alles ist so gebaut, wie ich es für mich als optimal empfinde.

PS: Spin73 und ich suchen grad nach einem Termin wegen des gemeinsamen Fischens.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es ist abend



Guten Abend ,
Ich war mit der Preador jetzt 4-mal am Wasser, jeweils für 1-3 Stunden. 

Ich fische die Preador MH mit einer Shimano Vanquish 4000, leider ist sie durch die leichte Rolle kopflastig, was mich aber nicht weiter stört. 
Gesamtgewicht der Kombi ist 524g. 

Verarbeitung ist Top, konnte auf dem Blank keine Fehler erkennen. Keine Nasen o.ä.

Nun zum Test am Wasser: 

*Erstes Testfeld waren Buhnen, die ca. 3 bis 5m tief sind.*

_Köder: 120mm Kauli + Stinger_
_Jigköpfe: 3/0“ 18g_

Was mir gleich beim ersten Wurf sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, die Rute läd sich super auf. Meine Wurfweite hat sich im Vergleich zu meiner Fox Rage um ca. 25m gesteigert, ich denke mit der Rute komme ich auf ca. 60 bis 70m Wurfweite. 
Selbst auf diese Distanz habe ich den Tock auf dem Grund gemerkt, was mich begeistert hat.
Das war auch der letzte erst mal, da ich einige Würfe brauchte, um mich umzugewöhnen. 
Der Abend brachte schließlich noch eine schöne Barbe auf Gummifisch, diese hat den Köder kurz nach dem ersten Grundkontakt genommen, der Anbiss wurde super auf die Distanz hin übertragen. Drilleigenschaften Top, die Preador MH federt sehr schön die Fluchten der Barbe sehr weich  ab und hätte noch Reserven nach oben. 

Erster Test, erster Fisch besser geht es nicht.

*Zweiter Test in einer Hafeneinfahrt*

_Köder: Keitech Easy Shiner 5“, Fox-Rage Tiddler Fast 
Jigköpfe: 3/0“ 10g, 14g und 21g_

Was mir wieder aufgefallen ist, bei diesem Test ist die enorme Wurfweite dieser Rute. 
Mit einem 14g Kopf konnte ich fast über die Breite der Hafeneinfahrt werfen. 
Was den Spinnfischer auf der anderen Seite etwas gestört hat. 
#h
Der Untergrund innerhalb der Einfahrt ist schlammig, weshalb ich dieses Mal mehr auf die Schnur achten musste, dass diese durch hängt. 
Übertragen von selbst vorsichtige Bisse in der der Absinkphase super. Leider wurden meine Schwänze regelmäßig von kleinen Barschen abgebissen. :r 
Leider konnte ich nur einen Barsch überreden, an Land zu kommen, dieser war um die 30cm.

Im Strömungsbereich – Kehrwasser der Hafenausfahrt waren 14g grenzwertig, da ich sehr lange brauchte um Grundkontakt herzustellen, daher Wechsel auf 21g.
Mit 21g konnte ich den Grundkontakt halten, Wurfweite war wieder super.
Auch auf sehr weite Distanz, kommt der erste Grundkontakt sehr gut durch. 
Alle weiteren habe ich nicht mehr gespürt!!!!  Selbst mir aggressiven Bewegungen, d.h. Rute von sieben Uhr auf halb zehn angejiggt und straffer Schnur, habe ich das aufprallen auf den Grund nicht gespürt. Gespürt habe ich erst wieder Kontakt als ich ca. 10m weit draußen war. 
Der Köder war – ist definitiv auf dem Grund angekommen. 
Ich denke ich muss meine Technik da noch was verbessern, will der Rute nicht die Schuld geben, trotzdem sehr seltsam. 
Einen Minizander ca. 35cm konnte ich noch kurz überreden, der Biss wurde wieder super Übertragen,

*Dritter Test *

_Köder: Keitech Easy Shiner 5“, Fox-Rage Tiddler Fast
Jigköpfe: 3/0“, 14g, 21g und 30g_

Panzerrampe mit ca. 6-10m oder noch tiefer.

Ich wollte es noch mal mit der Übertragung testen und habe mir extra eine Panzerrampe gesucht die sehr Tief ist. 

Angefangen habe ich mit 30g + Tiddler Fast.
Grundkontakt super, habe alles gespürt! 
Nur die Absinkphase von einer Sekunde ca. war mit zu kurz, daher Wechsel auf 21g. 
Und wieder das gleiche Phänomen, wie im Hafen.
Den ersten Bodenkontakt spüre ich deutlich und dann folgt erstmal nichts mehr……


*Vierter Test *

*Köder: Fox-Rage The Wiper, Fox-Rage Tiddler Fast
Jigköpfe: 3/0“, 21g
*
Panzerrampe mit ca. 6-10m oder noch tiefer.


Dieser Test war  leider nur 1 Stunde, da es dann angefangen hat zu Regnen.
Gefischt habe ich am Anfang wieder mit 21g, was mir nach ein paar Würfen negativ auffiel, 
die Rute hat bei einigen Würfen geknackt und es waren keine Weitwürfe, weil ich an dieser Stelle eh fast an der Strömungskante stehe. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall beobachten, vllt meldet sich dazu auch noch MB Fishing oder Veit zu Wort, in diesem Thread. 
Bei einer Rute in dieser Preisklasse, finde ich das nicht so toll. 

Bei diesem Test habe ich nicht gejiggt, sondern nur gefaulenzt. 
Das Phänomen, dass ich keinen Bodenkontakt gespürt habe, hatte ich dabei nicht.
Einen Biss habe ich klassisch verpennt, als ich mit der Strömung gefischt habe, aber selbst dieser wurde sehr schön Übertragen, nur ich habe einfach gepennt. 

*Fazit: *

Rute ist Geld wert, saubere Verarbeitung, gute Rückmeldung. 

Wieso weshalb, warum ich teilweise keinen Kontakt bemerke, muss ich noch herausfinden. 

Der Vergleich mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme steht noch an. Nur bin ich zeitlich derzeit was knapp  und die Zeit die ich habe, möchte ich fischen und nicht Ruten vergleichen. 
Kommt aber nächste Woche noch, denke ich mal. 

Was das knacken angeht, dieses werde ich morgen früh noch mal genau beobachten. 
Angestoßen o.ä. ist sie nicht, weil ich sie immer in der Rutentasche transportiert wird.

Ich werde berichten.


Gruß
  Michael


----------



## bobbykron (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dann hör mal ne antares beim werfen |uhoh:


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Dann hör mal ne antares beim werfen |uhoh:


Das stimmt,meine knackt jetzt schon ein paar Jahre, nicht immer, aber ab und zu!
Anfangs hat mich dies noch nervös gemacht, inzwischen ignoriere ich das!
Allerding habe ich bis jetzt nicht herausgefunden, was da eigentlich knackt?
Ich vermute es ist die Verklebung des Griffs.



> Meine Wurfweite hat sich im Vergleich zu meiner Fox Rage um ca. 25m  gesteigert, ich denke mit der Rute komme ich auf ca. 60 bis 70m  Wurfweite.


Ich kann die Euphorie über die neue Rute verstehen, aber dass solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal nachmessen!
Eigentlich macht der Gummi die Wurfweite, je nach dem, wie strömungsgünstig er geformt ist.
Dabei spielt die Form und Größe des Schwanztellers eine entscheidende Rolle. Besonders weit und gut fliegt z.B. Lunkercity Shaker.
70m mit einem Shad zu werfen, halte ich für fast unmöglich(an einer ca.2,70m Spinne), 50-55m sind nach meiner Erfahrung schon sehr gut!

Ansonsten hört sich dein Test recht vielversprechend an und macht Lust
sich mit dem Wunderstock näher zu beschäftigen.
Zuvor werde ich mir allerdings auch die SS3 ansehen und wenn möglich auch testen!

Jürgen


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> 70m mit einem Shad zu werfen, halte ich für fast unmöglich(an einer ca.2,70m Spinne), 50-55m sind nach meiner Erfahrung schon sehr gut!



Das war mit den Kaulis und ich fische die POWER PRO BITE MOTION, dort ist jeder Meter eine Markierung und bis 45 habe ich gezählt  danach bin ich mit meinen Fingern durcheinander gekommen  

Zum knacken, selbst wenn es die Verklebung ist, bei 300 Euro darf das nicht vorkommen!!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Zum knacken, selbst wenn es die Verklebung ist, bei 300 Euro darf das nicht vorkommen!!


Natürlich ist so etwas ärgerlich, aber kommt eben auch bei hochwertigen Ruten nicht so selten vor (siehe Antares).
Ein anderes Beispiel für schlampige, b.z.w. sparsame Verklebungen, habe ich erst kürzlich erlebt.
Mein Kumpel hat sich auf mein Anraten die UB Baitjigger xh gekauft und beim ersten Einsatz hatte er dann die Abschlusskappe samt Ausgleichsgewicht in der Hand!
Man konnte sehr deutlich sehen, dass der Tropfen Epoxid, welche die Kappe mit dem Blank verkleben sollte, nur etwa 30% der vorhandenen Fläche bedeckte!
Das gehört anscheinend zum "Leichtbau" wo an jedem Zehntelgramm
gespart wird!
Da hat es wohl irgend ein Chinese zu wörtlich genommen und Material(Gewicht) gespart.
Uns war es zu blöde die Rute wieder quer durch Deutschland zu schicken und haben den Verarbeitungsfehler selbst behoben, in dem ich den Stopfen selbst, satt mit Epoxid eingeklebt habe!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So kommste Stück für Stück zum selbermachen! 
erst dann taugt vieles, oder man könnte sagen:

"Erst selber geklebt gibt ein gutes Gefühl für die stabile Dauerfunktion!"


----------



## h3nn3 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Klasse Bericht, sehr aufschlussreich. Möglicherweise liegt auch der gefühlt fehlende Grundkontakt an der Bodenbeschaffenheit. Der Grundkontakt nach der ersten Absinkphase ließe sich durch die höhere Aufschlaggeschwindigkeit des Jiggs auf den Grund erklären. Logischerweise kann diese bei kleinen Sprüngen nicht so hoch sein, wie bei der ersten Absinkphase. Mit mehr Gewicht hast du wieder Grundkontakt: Auch das spricht für schlammigen Boden. Denn durch das höhere Gewicht steigt folglicher Weise auch die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit wieder an. 

Alles nur Mutmaßungen aber vielleicht ein Anfang. 

Beste Grüße und danke für den wirklich sehr objektiven Bericht, 

h3nn3#h


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Vermutung hatte ich auch, nur dort kann kein Schlamm sein bzw ist keiner. Wenn ich faulenze mit einer Umdrehung habe ich den Bodenkontakt. Eine Umdrehung sind ca. 75cm bei meiner Rolle. 
Ich werde meine Technik morgen früh was ändern. 
Kurbel die Schnur ein, wenn ich den GF anjigge, mal sehen ob das was bringt.


----------



## micbrtls (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Von einigen Kundengesprächen hier mal die Eindrücke: Was den Blank angeht, so sind alle sehr zufrieden, auch die verbauten Ringe und Rollenhalter gefallen den Kunden. 

Dass es Angler gibt, die lieber einen durchgehenden Griff haben wollen, ist auch klar. Aber man kann es nicht jedem Angler mit einer Rute recht machen. Aber das geht auch mit keinem Artikel.

Nicht umsonst nehme ich die Ruten von Hearty & Rise mit auf allen 11 Messen.

Ich selber habe dieses Jahr 2 x das Vorgängermodell gefischt (ist etwas kopflastiger) aber selbst diese Rute macht schon einen verdammt guten Eindruck.

Mein Statement zu den Predator-Ruten: Wenn die mir nicht nur Veit sonder auch mir zu 100 % zugesagt hätten, wären die nicht bei mir im Shop.


----------



## Kingkurt70 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann die Euphorie über die neue Rute verstehen, aber dass solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal nachmessen!
> Eigentlich macht der Gummi die Wurfweite, je nach dem, wie strömungsgünstig er geformt ist.
> ...



Also, ich bin ganz schlecht in Entfernungen schätzen, aber die Rute ist beim auswerfen echt ein Biest. Selbst ein MB-Kauli plus Stinger erreicht irre Wurfweite, die ich z.B. mit meiner Speedmaster nicht einmal annähernd erreiche. Ich denke auch, das sind gut 60 bis 70 Meter.

Ich hatte auch noch kein Problem, Bodenkontakt herzustellen, denke nicht, dass es an der Rute liegen kann. Meine knackt allerdings auch nicht!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@micbrtls, ist das knacken im Blank normal?


----------



## freibadwirt (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo
gestern war mein Kumpel bei mir da haben wir seine Rocke 902 mh im Schwimbad probiert . Mit einer 4000 Stella und 0,16 Daiwa 8 Braid  14g Kopf und _Keitech Easy Shiner 5  hat er das 50 Meter Becken locker überworfen - Wind war kaum wahrnehmbar.
Was nehmt ihr überhaupt für eine Schnur /Stärke  fürs Zanderjiggen ?
Andreas
_


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich fische die POWER PRO BITE MOTION als 12er oder 14er.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hmm nehme eig ne 15er PowerPro.... hab 1 Saison ne 13er PP gefischt... bin aber wieder auf die 15er rauf. Macht sich an der Steinpackung besser und ich hatte weniger verluste....


----------



## drehteufel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Stroft R Typ 3 (die Alte, 6kg Tragkraft) fürs Jiggen vom Ufer aus, Stroft R Typ 2 (die Neue, 5,5kg Tragkraft) vom Boot aus.
PS: Der Easy Shiner wirft sich schon sehr gut, kann mit anderen Gummis deutlich schlechter funktionieren.


----------



## h3nn3 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gibt aber auch Gummis, die deutlich weiter fliegen als der Easy Shiner. Z.B. der Sea Shad in 5", also das Ding fliegt unfassbar weit. Genau wie auch nen 12cm Fin-S(aber auch nur solange er nicht den Helicopter macht.  ).

Garnicht auszudenken, was mit 30g Köpfen und nem Seashad passiert. Für mich sind die 70m sehr auf jeden Fall realistisch! Wenn man dann noch Rückenwind hat kanns sicher auch noch nen Tacken weiter gehen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab gestern ebenfalls meine neue Zanderkombo eingeweiht (Aspius, Vanquish 4000 und Stroft GTP typ 3).
Hab zum ersten Mal mit dem Sea Shad in 5´geangelt und war erstaunt, wie weit er mit nem 14g Bleikopf fliegt. Hab mich eigentlich immer davor gescheut den Köder zu kaufen weil er so eine "komische Form" hat. Stehe eher auf die klassischen Shads. Allerdings werde ich ihn nun öfter ans Band hängen.


----------



## weißbrot (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> gestern war mein Kumpel bei mir da haben wir seine Rocke 902 mh im Schwimbad probiert . Mit einer 4000 Stella und 0,16 Daiwa 8 Braid  14g Kopf und _Keitech Easy Shiner 5  hat er das 50 Meter Becken locker überworfen - Wind war kaum wahrnehmbar.
> Was nehmt ihr überhaupt für eine Schnur /Stärke  fürs Zanderjiggen ?
> Andreas
> _



moin Freibadwirt,

ich hatte ein paar Seiten zuvor auch was zu Schnurstärke geschrieben. Einziger Grund in meinen Augen ein dickeres Modell zu wählen, ist der Abrieb-Muscheln ect.
Für mich zumindest überwiegen die Vortteil mit einer r3 oder sogar eine 6Kilo Schnur zu fischen.
Bin von damals 9 runter auf 6, und hab dadurch noch kein Fisch verloren. Kontrollieren aber auch die ersten Meter, sobald ich das Gefühl hatte, da stimmt was nicht.
Was ebenfalls deutlich besser wurde ist der Köderkontakt, sprich die Rückmeldung im Blank. Von Wurfweite, Schnurbogen im Wasser (Strömung bei tiefen Stellen) oder bei Wind brauche ich ja nicht zu erzählen. Wenn man leichter fischen will oder ab und an mal muss, dann ist so ein Ankerseil totaler Sch....


Gruß


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bountyhunter

Na dann hat sich das Probefischen doch noch bezahlt gemacht!
Deine Eindrücke decken sich soweit auch mit meinen doch ein Knacken kann ich ebenfalls nicht bestätigen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

bezüglich knacken, knacksen, klicken:
Kontrolliert mal genau alle Ringe, und zwar die Haxen am Übergang, wo er festgebunden und verklebt ist. Besonders wichtig an den weichen Einbeinringen. Da ist schlampig öfter mal ein Lackklecks zu weit drüber, der bricht vom Blank ab, wird aber hin und her gedrückt und macht erstaunlich viel Geräusch.
Den kann man recht einfach wegmachen :m


----------



## welsfaenger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das Knacke wird höchstwahrscheinlich dur einen nich kpl. verklebten Ring kommen, hatte ich an einer Rute auch schon mal. Da bewirkt ein wenig Kleber durchaus Wunder.
Wurfweiten von 70m mit Gummis sind definitiv zu erreichen. Mit der passenden Kombi geht das auf jeden Fall. Leider, bzw. Bauartbedingt, sind viele Jigruten keine guten Wurfruten. Die Rute mit den besten Wurfweiten ist bei mir der Prototyp der Smoke Spin 100. Die wirft deutlich weiter als z.Bsp eine ABU Yabai.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

aspius wirft auch hammer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

^ Mit welcher Schnur bei Dir ?

Ich finde, da wäre sogar noch mehr aus den Ruten rauszuholen


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ich benutz die stroft r typ2 in gelb mit ner 4000er rolle


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo
danke erst mal danke für eure Infos.
Werd mir mal die Stroft Gtp s Typ 3 besorgen mal schaun wie die so funzt.
Andreas


----------



## weißbrot (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> danke erst mal danke für eure Infos.
> Werd mir mal die Stroft Gtp s Typ 3 besorgen mal schaun wie die so funzt.
> Andreas



Die S2 habe ich  ein Jahr gefischt, sie wurde nur etwas dunkler. Ist nicht ausgefranzt oder dergleichen. Es war ein Frustkauf:vik: wärend der Schonzeit (5 1/2Monate), wollte sie einfach mal testen. Der unterschied zu R3 ist groß, rechtfertig aber nicht den Preis.
Zum zandern fahre ich immer an die 60-70km pro Strecke und da möchte ich keine Gefangenen am Wasser machen, sprich das Material sollte Funktionieren. 

So kann man sich das alles schön reden :c

Gruß


----------



## weißbrot (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Welche mir da auch noch einfällt ist die Climax touch braid 8 im tollen pink. Preisleistung um längen besser, und Sie macht auch keine zicken. War bei mir auch im Test und fische sie auf 2 andere Ruten. Wurfweite und Geräuschkulisse ein Traum, darum hab auf von der R auf S gewechselt.


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Weisbrot
hoffe ich krieg  die Schnur bis Montag dann kommt sie auf die Infinity Q und am Dienstag gehts dann hoffentlich ans Wasser. Mal schaun ob Zander und Barsch beisen wollen.
Andreas


----------



## weißbrot (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie groß war deine Bestellung, 100 oder 250m. An der S3 nehmen ich immer ein 6Kilo Vorfach, hat laut Hersteller an die 0.30mm im Durchmesser. Die Kombination läßt sich gut knoten, muss nicht ganz so sauber wie mit der S2 sein. Wenn der Köder in den Steinen hängt, zerlegt es zu 99% das Vorfach.

Dann hoffen das es Morgen Fischkontakt gibt, ich starte erst am Sonntag. Hier bei uns sind sie derzeit in Beißlaune, hoffe es hält bis Sonntag Abend so an |rolleyes. Werde das letzte mal die Rock da fischen, dann mach sie fertig für den verkauf


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab mir die 250 Meter bestellt was soll ich mit 100 Meter.
Warum verkaufst du die Rock ?

Werds am Dienstag mal mit einen Fluro Carbon-oder einem Nickel - Titanium  Vorfach testen .
Andreas


----------



## weißbrot (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Habt Ihr Hechte an der Strecke? Hier kommen auf gefühlt 100 Zander ein Hecht. Mir ist bis Dato nur einer mal beim zandern begegnet. 
Letzte Woche kam eine Daiwa hier an, darum muss die große Rock gehen. Beide sind in der selben Gewichtsklasse, sowie die Regierung hat es mir auch nahe gelegt:c, es nimmt hier Überhand. Einziger trost, das ich Sie nochmal in 2.40 habe. Die kommt aber erst im Winter zum Einsatz, für die ruhigen Bereiche.


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Na ja 
momentan fang ich 3 Hechte|evil: auf einen Zander darum das Nickel Titanium Vorfach und die 3er Gtp s.
Andreas


----------



## weißbrot (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wir kommen hier langsam vom eigentlichen Thema ab, aber bei sowas geh besser kein Risiko ein (Stahl-Titan ect.). Am falschem Ende würde ich da nicht sparen. 
Schreib mir mal eine Pn, wie dein 1. Eindruck der S3 war, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## freibadwirt (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

O.k.
mach ich.
Andreas


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

nabend männers ,

wollte nicht wieder ein extra thread aufmachen vllt könnt ihr mich ein wenig beraten .

bisher war ich zum spinnfischen meist bei uns in kleinen flüssen oder mittellandkanal unterwegs , nun seid etwa 2 monaten hat mich das zanderfieber in und um elbe bei hamburg gepackt und ich suche eine schöne rute zum gummi fischen dafür , länge der rute sollte grob bei 2,70 - 3,00m liegen .

zur zeit fische ich die Fox terminator shad jigger womit auch im großen und ganzen schon zufrieden bin aber ich suche eine rute die sich noch besser `"spüren" lässt (kontakt zum köder und bisserkennung)

dazu fische ich ne 4000er stradic ci4 modell 2014 mit ner 0,14er daiwa 8 braid ,

würde mich über ein paar tipps freuen ,

gruß dennis


----------



## Angelfetischist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei mir ist es recht ähnlich wie bei dir.
Hab mich jetzt schon länger informiert und letzendlich stehen für mich noch 2 Ruten zur Auswahl 
Shimano Yasei Aspius oder Hearty Rise predator .
Da ich mir nur eine Rute auf Zander holen will um das meiste     abzudecken (gewicht) wird es wahrscheinlich die Hearty Rise.
Die wäre ja auch High end wenn es dich interessiert.
Nur für mich schon zimlich teuer#q


----------



## drehteufel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das Spüren des Aufsetzens des Köders auf dem Grund wird von vielen Dingen beeinflusst (Bodenbeschaffenheit, Ködergewicht, Entfernung des Köders, Schnurstärke etc.), die Hoffnung einiger hier, allein mit einer "High-End" Rute jeden kleinen Stein am Boden spüren zu können, steht m.M. nach auf ziemlich wackligen Füßen.
Dazu gehört schon einiges mehr, das Wichtigste ist vor allem viel Training, damit man auch kleinste Nuancen beim Absinken des Gummifischs fühlt.
Ob die Rute nun eine Aspius, eine Rocke, eine Predator oder eine SS3 ist, rückt da m.M. nach etwas in den Hintergrund.
Bahnbrechende Neuerungen sind auf dem Blanksektor wohl kaum mehr zu erwarten, sodass ich solche Aussagen wie "...eine sagenhafte Gummirute" oder "...was besseres gab es noch nie" oder "...beim Absinken ist der Schwanzschlag des Gummifischs zu spüren" durchaus kritisch betrachte.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Yes, da sprichste wahr! #6
Es gibt eben noch Wind, Strömung, Partikel im Wasser, täglich unterschiedliche Anspülungen, usw. usw.
Wer mit einer guten Rute resp. deren HiTech-Carbon Blank nichts spürt, wird das mit einem anderen auch nicht mehr so viel besser.
Bei der Carbonblanktechnik ist ein Ende abzusehen: 
Macht man die Dinger mit noch mehr E-Modul, noch steifer und schneller, dann drillen die wie ein Besenstiel (Beispiele gibts schon genügend).
Macht man sie zum Ausgleich und weils schick ist, noch dünner, wird der Arbeitsbereich und damit das spezifische Ködergewicht noch enger (Beispiele gibts schon genügend).  
Alles das läßt eklatante Fortschritte nicht mehr als wahrscheinlich erscheinen.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

naja, vibrationen von shads mit größerem schwanzteller kann man doch eigentlich schon spüren? ich fisch ne aspius mit ner stroft 5,5 kg schnur und bei nem 6er shaker merkt man schon leichte vibrationen beim absinken. natürlich nicht wie viele das oft umschreiben wenn sie grad ne neue rute haben, aber leichte vibrationen spührt man schon. beim seashad ebenfalls. wobei das nun auch beides köder sind die relativ viel radau machen unter wasser ^^


----------



## weißbrot (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin,

Muss da drehteufel auch Recht geben. Deckt sich mit meiner Behauptung, ob man mit einer "high-end".... mehr Fischkontakt mitbekommt oder nicht.
Bei mir läuft wirklich viel über das Auge, sehe bestimmt 20% mehr Bisse wie ich Sie erfühlen kann. Hierzu gibt auch ein recht aktuellen Beitrag, der mich dann doch etwas verwunder hat.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272821
70,8% erfühlen nur den "Tock".
Beim angeln bin meist sehr konzentriert, da eigentlich immer auf das Verhalten der Schnur achte.
Die Bewegung des Gummis bekomme ich auch nur unter Laborbedingen mit.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weißbrot schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft wirklich viel über das Auge, sehe bestimmt 20% mehr Bisse wie ich Sie erfühlen kann.



Das mag am Stillgewässern stimmen. Aber wenn du Buhnen abfischst an der Strömungskante, musst du mir mal den Trick verraten.


----------



## weißbrot (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

moin Bounty,

das geht nur beim "faulenzen". Daran hatte ich jetzt garnicht gedacht, es gibt ja noch das Jiggen. 
Was meinst Du mit "Buhnen abfischen" und Strömungskanten genau?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn du auf dem Buhnenkopf stehst und dort fischst, hast du so einen druck auf der Rute und deiner Schnur, da erkennst du sicher nichts.


----------



## drehteufel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> naja, vibrationen von shads mit größerem schwanzteller kann man doch eigentlich schon spüren? ich fisch ne aspius mit ner stroft 5,5 kg schnur und bei nem 6er shaker merkt man schon leichte vibrationen beim absinken. natürlich nicht wie viele das oft umschreiben wenn sie grad ne neue rute haben, aber leichte vibrationen spührt man schon. beim seashad ebenfalls. wobei das nun auch beides köder sind die relativ viel radau machen unter wasser ^^



Absolut richtig, allerdings gehts bei mir eher im Bereich 4 und 5 Zoll und Shaker fische ich kaum.
Für die Angelei vom Ufer aus mit Hindernissen wäre mit die Typ 2 Stroft zu mickrig, da vertraue ich lieber der Typ 3...mit den bekannten Nachteilen beim Feeling.
Fürs Boot habe ich auch die Typ 2 an einer einteiligen 2m-Rute aus einem HM-Blank mit reellem WG bis gut 30g und selbst da muss man mit 7 oder 10g-Kopf und weichem Untergrund schon genau aufpassen, von einem Tock beim Aufsetzen kann da keine Rede sein.
Ich merke auch sofort, dass nach ein -oder zweiwöchiger Pause einiges an Gefühl wieder antrainiert werden muss.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

oh ja das stimmt, nach ein paar wochen training fühlt man aber wieder einiges. ich fisch hauptsächlich in häfen und an kanälen, da geht die typ 2 schon gut vor allem was die wurfweite angeht ist der unterschied schon deutlich. war allerdings damit auch schon an elbe und rhein und sogar am atlantik auf wolfsbarsch unterwegs, auch ohne zwischenfälle. so ne stroft ist schon was feines im vergleich zu powerpro und spiderwire, vor allem sind die tragkräfte einigermaßen real.


----------



## weißbrot (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> oh ja das stimmt, nach ein paar wochen training fühlt man aber wieder einiges. ich fisch hauptsächlich in häfen und an kanälen, da geht die typ 2 schon gut vor allem was die wurfweite angeht ist der unterschied schon deutlich. war allerdings damit auch schon an elbe und rhein und sogar am atlantik auf wolfsbarsch unterwegs, auch ohne zwischenfälle. so ne stroft ist schon was feines im vergleich zu powerpro und spiderwire, vor allem sind die tragkräfte einigermaßen real.



Sind auch meine Erfahrungen wenn man die Strukturen etwas kennt, dann kommt man gut mit den feineren Schnüren aus. Die Rückmeldung wird auch deutlich besser, das war mir zumindest wichtig.

@Bounty da jiggst Du den Köder an oder? Mit dem "gemütlichen" faulenzen bekommt man da keine Köderführung (zickzack übern Grund) hin.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich jigge 99% nur im Winter gehe ich auf kleine Sprünge zurück oder faulenze.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

An der Buhne kannst du Jiggen oder Faulenzen..... ich z.B Faulenze mit der Rute auf 10-11 Uhr Stellung. Die Rheinischen Steinpackungen sind Hungrig.... da musst du nach dem Auftreffen den Jig schon wieder anziehen, da ihn die Strömung sonst in die Steine drückt.

Fischt man mit der Strömung an der Buhne (Gleithang), dann ist eig immer Spannung auf der Schnur.... bevor sich der Biss hier an der Schnur bemerkbar macht, fühlt man den Biss eher schon.

Am Prallhang siehts anders aus..... da kann man Bisse an der Schnur sehen, da der Köder auf einen Zutreibt....allerdings muss man wissen wie tief es dort ist um einen Biss (erschlaffen der Schnur) vom regulären Auftreffen des Jigs auf dem Grund zu unterscheiden.


----------



## weißbrot (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das erklärt dann dein Einwand, ich faulenze zu 65%, 25% ein Mix und 10% jiggen. Da habe ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt oder hätte das mal im Vorfeld sagen sollen. Die Strömungskanten die ich besuche, da kommt man im Schnitt gut mit 14-18g Köpfe aus. Das ist dann was völlig anderes, mein Fehler dann.
Im Winter führe ich manchmal die Rute von 9 auf 11 lUhr, das recht langsam. Mit einem leichten Kopf bekommt man so ein recht flachen Winkel des Köders hin. Dieses Bewegungsbild mögen Sie auch ab und an.


----------



## NeMe$i$ (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mal eine kurze Frage zur Rute jemand schon einen Vergleich Apsius 270 8-28 zur Aspius 270H 14-40 ? Finde keine Erfahrungen über die neue Rute, mich würde interessieren ob sie von der Aktion genau so ist nur halt auch etwas straffer oder ob das WG da lt. Angabe passt.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Vergleich Apsius 270 8-28 zur Aspius 270H 14-40 ?



Die werden sich bei der neuen Rute langsam dem tatsächlichen Wurfgewicht annähern, da die alten Angaben in keinster Weise der Realität entsprochen haben.
Hier haben schon Leute geschrieben, die mit der Rute bis 60gr.WG fischen!
Nicht immer glauben was drauf steht!

Jürgen


----------



## Angelfetischist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



NeMe$i$ schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage zur Rute jemand schon einen Vergleich Apsius 270 8-28 zur Aspius 270H 14-40 ? Finde keine Erfahrungen über die neue Rute, mich würde interessieren ob sie von der Aktion genau so ist nur halt auch etwas straffer oder ob das WG da lt. Angabe passt.
> 
> Gruß Tim





Die neue Aspius hat den gleichen Blank wie die alte.
Der Korkgriff und die Ringe wurden überarbeitet ansonsten gibt es noch eine kleine weisse Makierung an der Spitze zur Bisserkennung.
Ach ja und die Schraube für die kontergewichte wurde glaube ich entfernt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hier läuft was falsch, bzw. genau hinschauen: :m
Es gibt von den neuen Mod.2014  Aspius AX nicht nur ein, sondern *zwei* Typen in 2,7m.
Das eine mit WG Aufdruck wie bisher SAAXASP27MH, das andere mit höherem (40g) SAAXASP27H.

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...er_service0/e-books/shimano_katalog_2014.html
Katalog Shimano 2014 (Page 81 of 212)


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

was haltet ihr von den neuen Matze Koche Ruten?


----------



## Angelfetischist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier läuft was falsch, bzw. genau hinschauen: :m
> Es gibt von den neuen Mod.2014  Aspius AX nicht nur ein, sondern *zwei* Typen in 2,7m.
> Das eine mit WG Aufdruck wie bisher SAAXASP27MH, das andere mit höherem (40g) SAAXASP27H.
> 
> ...




Abgefahren |kopfkrat
Hab ich jetzt auch gesehen.
Frag mich nur warum in dem kurzen Video Neuheiten von Shimano   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArD4jgDW7Vo
nur gesagt wird das es der gleiche Blank ist und nicht das es jetzt auch 2 Modelle gibt.#c
Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Rückmeldungen bezüglich der neuen Aspius (40gr)


----------



## NeMe$i$ (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Genau mich würde einfach Interessieren ob die 40g Variante noch straffer ist als die 28g. Dann weiß ich wie der bestell Zettel ausschaut xD


----------



## Stephan25 (11. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi, kennt einer die HR ZANDER Force 832HH ?

Mich würde die evtl. fürs Stillwasser interessieren für Köder bis 10 cm und max. 21g.


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die HR Predator ist hoch im Kurz, gibt es sonst noch Alternativen? Etwas merkwürdig, dass noch niemand eine SS3 in den Raum geworfen hat |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Doch hatte ich ganz am Anfang... aber aus dem High-End Zanderrute ist eher ein Hearty Rise Thread geworden....


----------



## c-laui (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin Leute. 
Ist da nun eigentlich was dran das die Mitchell Pro extreme den gleichen Blank wie die Predator hat? Würde mich interessieren, da die Mitchell ja doch um einiges günstiger ist. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gleicher Blank bedeutet leider gar nichts!

Je nachdem was für Ringe verbaut wurden, ob und wie der Blank lackiert wurde, wie ist die Aufteilung der Ringe usw, kann man die Eigenschaften eines Blanks verändern.


----------



## weserwaller (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wer hat das Gerücht denn mal in die Welt gesetzt ?


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das würde mich generell auch interessieren, ob die Blanks gleich sind... solche Details verrät kein Hersteller/ Importeur.


----------



## c-laui (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ein paar Seiten zurück wurde die Predator getestet und dort kam auch das Thema auf, das die Blanks sich ähneln.


----------



## weserwaller (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das würde mich generell auch interessieren, ob die Blanks gleich sind... solche Details verrät kein Hersteller/ Importeur.



Das brauch auch keiner verraten, ist ganz öffentlich zu sehen, Mitchell und Berkley wird von Sheran in China produziert, HR von Etouh.


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Okey.... das war mir nicht bekannt...(wieder was dazu gelernt!)


----------



## c-laui (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Damit ist dann auch alles klar.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@TE: hast du bereits ein Modell für dich gefunden?


----------



## master030 (18. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich kam gestern in den Genuss ein paar Würfe mit der fantasista nano 2.80m 20-65 Gramm gepaart mit einer aktuellen 2500er stella.

Was soll ich sagen einfach ein Traum , wirklich super sensibel die Rute nach meinem empfinden einen ticken besser als meine Rocke nano 902, als zanderpeitsche für 17-30 Gramm und 10-14 cm einfach top. Einzig die kopflastigkeit störte etwas. 

Zur Rolle die läuft sowas von geschmeidig und leicht ein wahrliches Schmuckstück. Leider nicht meine aktuelle Preisklasse. 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Laaangweilig! #h


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Laaangweilig! #h


----------



## Jensfreak (20. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also bestell ich mir jetzt die Predator oder doch die Egi Collector ? Da ich gerne feiner Fische evtl doch eher Egi? Was meint ihr?;+
Hab im Moment die fantasista orenji.. Auch Super eigendlich. Aber ihr kennt dass sicher dass man mal was neues haben muss #q


----------



## Stephan25 (20. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Also bestell ich mir jetzt die Predator oder doch die Egi Collector ? Da ich gerne feiner Fische evtl doch eher Egi? Was meint ihr?;+ ......................................................"


 

Oder die Zander Force ;+


----------



## Jensfreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Keine Ahnung. Ich  Fische gerne etwas feiner auf Zander auch mal mit 10 Gummis und 7-8 g jigs speziell im Winter ... Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob die predator ne Nummer zu grob ist ?


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei den Gewichten, wirst du allein von der WG Angabe bei der Predaor nix mehr merken....

Wirst dich irgendwo im Bereich bei 25gr als WG einrichten müssen.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (21. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich  Fische gerne etwas feiner auf Zander auch mal mit 10 Gummis und 7-8 g jigs speziell im Winter ... Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob die predator ne Nummer zu grob ist ?



Hi,für Dein angedachtes Köderspektrum würde ich ganz klar die Collector nehmen! Die Untergrenze der Predator liegt nach meinem Empfinden bei Gummis von 12 cm am 12gr Kopf.Werde mir die Collector für's leichtere Fisch im Stillgewässer nächstes Jahr auch zulegen!:l

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jensfreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke schon mal... Jetzt wird's noch  schwieriger was ich mir nehme


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ich hab noch einen Kandidaten gefunden. Im aktuellen Daiwa Katalog habe ich die Shadshaker 2 gesehen. Wird ja in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, aber der Preis ist ja jenseits von Gut und Böse |supergri Nun, eine Seite weiter ist mir die Tournament AGS positiv aufgefallen. Vor allem der Griff fasziniert mich, liegt bestimmt super in der Hand und man hat wohl auch direkten Kontakt zum Blank.


----------



## Unterfranke (22. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Lass dir von Christian Weckesser in Würzburg (CMW Angelgeräte) eine Rute nach deinen Spezifikationen bauen. Die kosten zwar eine Kleinigkeit mehr als "Ware von der Stange", aber du bekommst genau das was du willst und von absolut guter Qualität. Habe selber von Christian mehrere Ruten (Zander, Waller, Karpfen, Big Game, etc.) und bin mehr als zufrieden.
PS Ich bin kein Werbefuzzy für CMW!


----------



## ein Angler (22. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine Oren ji kaufen MGS. Die 2,50m in 50g Wg ist eine sehr gute Wahl dafür. Sehr feine Spitze und genug Rückrat. Die Fantasista Nano ist etwas Spitzenbetonter, auch eine sehr gute Wahl (ebenfals 50g). Bauen lassen würde ich mir keine, meine Meinung es gibt viel mehr fertige Auswahl die man in die Hand nehmen kann als nachher mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden zu sein, eine Ausnahme ist natürlich ich weiß genau um den Komponenten Bescheid, soll heißen man kennt sich aus.
Außer dem kommt ja erst der ganze neue Kram der auch gutes zu bieten hat wie zum Bsp die Tournament mit AGS Ringen
oder Shimano mit neuem Tackle.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt heißt es Ruhe bewahren und die neuen Produkte abwarten. Oder man will jetzt haben. |kopfkrat
Andreas


----------



## MOORLA (26. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nimm die Zander Force von Hearty Rise! Die ist super für deine Einsatzzwecke! Ich fische sie jetzt auch seit ein paar wochen (sowie die Predator) und muss sagen, dass sie eine super Rute ist!

Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest bzw. spezielle Fragen hast schreib mir einfach eine PN.

Bekommst du bei www.premium-tackle.com


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Noch zwei Fakten,gibt es.
> 1.*Veit* wird auf der nächsten Messe am Stand von Hearty Rise  .,......*..Daher ist dessen Urteil über die Rute für mich nicht mehr  unabhängig *(leider)!






Veit schrieb:


> Fakten, die aber gar nicht stimmen. ;-) Ich werde dort nicht am Stand stehen (vielleicht mal vorbei schauen) und* bin auch kein Teamangler* oder sowas. Ich bin in meiner Funktion als Blinker-Redakteur für Vorträge über das Thema Zanderangeln dort. Woher hast du denn deine Infos?




Sag mal Veit haben die dein Bild aus Mutters Fotoalbum gekapert?|supergri#h

http://www.etuoh.com/eng/active/detail.php?id=35

Sieht für mich auch nicht nach unabhängigem Urteil aus.


----------



## shocki (27. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Auf der Seite sein Bild und Gerede von Entwicklung und Teamfischer...?

Würde mich auch ein Statement interessieren!|kopfkrat


----------



## Nuesse (27. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das ist in China ,das ist nicht unser Veit .Das ist ne Kopie 

Gibt es Zander in China...?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also Leute, mal im Ernst.... Da ist ein Foto von mir und nun ist gleich die Katastrophe ausgebrochen.... So what?!

Das Bild habe ich dem Importeur geschickt und der hat es nach China weitergeleitet. War einer der ersten Fische, die ich mit der Predator gefangen hatte. Mir doch egal, wenn es da nun auf der Seite ist. 

Mir kommt es drauf an, dass all jene Leute, denen ich Produkte - von welchem Hersteller auch immer - empfehle, damit zufrieden sind, Spaß beim Angeln haben, geile Fische fangen. Unzählige positive Zuschriften und Fangmeldungen, die ich aus allen Teilen der Republik von Leuten erhalte, denen ich irgendwas empfohlen habe, zeigen, dass ich das offenbar ganz gut hinbekomme. 
Reicht mir! 

Dann dürft ihr jetzt auch gerne weiter das www durchforsten und laut schreien, wenn ihr glaubt, weitere Hinweise auf Verbindlichkeiten, Gefälligkeiten und Mauscheleien gefunden zu haben. Viel Spaß!
Andere gehen in der Zeit lieber ans Wasser. ;-)


----------



## c-laui (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal im Ernst.... Da ist ein Foto von mir und nun ist gleich die Katastrophe ausgebrochen.... So what?!
> 
> Das Bild habe ich dem Importeur geschickt und der hat es nach China weitergeleitet. War einer der ersten Fische, die ich mit der Predator gefangen hatte. Mir doch egal, wenn es da nun auf der Seite ist.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:
Super. Das finde ich gut. Hab mich sowieso schon gefragt warum hier Veits Empfehlungen so in Frage gestellt werden. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh über seine Empfehlungen und bin schon am sparen auf die Rute um die es geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal im Ernst.... Da ist ein Foto von mir und nun ist gleich die Katastrophe ausgebrochen.... So what?!
> 
> Das Bild habe ich dem Importeur geschickt und der hat es nach China weitergeleitet. War einer der ersten Fische, die ich mit der Predator gefangen hatte. Mir doch egal, wenn es da nun auf der Seite ist.




Achso. Na dann ist ja alles klar.|supergri

Du verstehst aber sicher die Zweifel an der Unabhängigkeit der Empfehlung wenn dein Bild beim Hersteller auftaucht. Sowas passiert heutzutage wohl kaum zufällig und ohne Wissen des Bildrechtsinhabers. Bei anderen Firmen fließt Geld wenn jemand Teamangler ist(bzw. als soclher dargestellt wird).



Veit schrieb:


> Dann dürft ihr jetzt auch gerne weiter das www durchforsten und laut schreien, wenn ihr glaubt, weitere Hinweise auf Verbindlichkeiten, Gefälligkeiten und Mauscheleien gefunden zu haben. Viel Spaß!
> Andere gehen in der Zeit lieber ans Wasser. ;-)




Durchforsten btraucht man ja nun wahrlich nix. Du bist ja überall präsent.
Die Zweifel betreffen auch nicht die Rute. Ich hatte schon 2 Hearty Rise Ruten, bevor du den Hype um die Predator ausgelöst hast und die waren toll.:m

PS: Lass dir die Verwendung des Fotos wenigstens bezahlen!|rolleyes


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab die Predator vom Veit mit ihm zusammen an der Elbe gefischt. Er hat den Stecken also "wirklich" am Wasser dabei! ;-) Und nicht NUR den, ich hätte 3 verschiedene Ruten von verschiedenen Herstellern fischen und testen können. Also soviel zu Unabhängigkeit! 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir die Predator wirklich gut gefallen hat, so ab 14 g plus Trailer hat sie nen super Job gemacht!


----------



## Veit (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei anderen Firmen fließt Geld wenn jemand Teamangler ist(bzw. als soclher dargestellt wird).


Tut mir leid, wenn ich es dir mal so direkt sagen, aber "Träum weiter!"
Das ist schlichtweg Nonsens. Ich kenne eine Menge Teamangler und weiß wohl etwas besser als du, wofür die Geld bekommen bzw. kein Geld bekommen. Für jedes kleine Bildchen etwas einfordern zu können, ist völlig illusorisch. 

Davon abgesehen habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn mal jemand mit meinem Foto oder meinem Namen "wirbt" solange ich von dem Produkt überzeugt bin. Für mich ist das Idealismus!


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> PS: Lass dir die Verwendung des Fotos wenigstens bezahlen!|rolleyes


Ich bin mit meiner eigenen wirtschaftlichen Situation zufrieden genug, darum muss ich mir nicht jede Kleinigkeit "vergolden" lassen. Wenn ich selbst Spaß beim Fischen und mit meinem Tackle habe, ist mir das mehr wert, als ein paar Euros extra auf dem Konto. Das Gleiche gilt, wenn ich anderen Leuten etwas empfehlen kann, mit dem sie diesen Spaß ebenfalls haben. Natürlich verdiene ich durch Angeln und in erster Linie durch Schreiben mein Geld, aber trotzdem ist das Angeln für mich nicht nur Job sondern auch nach wie vor Hobby und Leidenschaft. Wer mich ein bisschen näher kennt, weiß das auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn ich es dir mal so direkt sagen, aber "Träum weiter!"



Dito.

Selbstverständlich bekommen Team-/Testangler Geld bzw. die Produkte selbst wenn sie sie bewerben!

Dass du das gratis machst, ist ja nicht zum Nachteil für den Hersteller wenn es tatsächlich so ist.


----------



## Veit (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bekommen Team-/Testangler Geld bzw. die Produkte selbst wenn sie sie bewerben!



Das ist ja ein Unterschied! So gesehen hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## MOORLA (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal im Ernst.... Da ist ein Foto von mir und nun ist gleich die Katastrophe ausgebrochen.... So what?!
> 
> Das Bild habe ich dem Importeur geschickt und der hat es nach China weitergeleitet. War einer der ersten Fische, die ich mit der Predator gefangen hatte. Mir doch egal, wenn es da nun auf der Seite ist.
> 
> ...


 

Gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht Veit!

Mal im Ernst... wir müssen doch gar nicht über die Qualität der HR Ruten diskutieren. 

Jeder von euch (auch die die gerne alles Mögliche in Frage stellen und negativ kritisieren) können sich doch gerne mal bei mir melden, wir treffen uns und ich gebe ihnen mal eine von meinen drei Hearty Rise Ruten (Predator, Zander Force & Evolutiom) in die Hand zum Probefischen... ich selbst habe nichts davon (ich bin kein Händler), aber genau wie Veit teile ich nunmal gerne meine Erfahrungen, wenn ich von etwas überzeugt bin (und das bin ich bisher von HR voll und ganz)!

Wenn man schon etliche Jahre angelt ergibt es sich nunmal zumeist, dass man schon recht viele Ruten in der Hand hatte und deswegen kann man sich schon das ein oder andere Urteil erlauben 

Wie ich oben schon lesen konnte bietet diesen "Service" selbst Veit an, indem er mehrere Ruten zum "testen" dabei hat!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Unterschied! So gesehen hast du natürlich recht.



Dass die Ruten von HR gut sind, steht außer Frage. Die beiden die ich damals hatte(Sylphy und Evolution) waren toll.

Du verstehst aber sicher auch meine Bedenken bzgl. einer unabhängigen Beurteilung wenn dein Gesicht auf der HR Seite prangt, gelle?

Ist ähnlich wie wenn der Melittamann - Melitta Tüten lobt......|supergri

Eigentlich ist immer klar, was läuft wenn ein Gesicht neben einem Produkt zu sehen ist. Dass du nun deine Bilder gratis im Web verteilst, ist ja nicht alltäglich und erscheint eben naja....


----------



## Merlin (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist ja auch schwierig mit einer neutralen Beurteilung !!
Es gibt viele gute Ruten von vielen Herstellern !! 
Wenn Veit  die Ruten X Y Z von den Herstellern A B C testen kann... und die Rute Y von Hersteller A für gutbefindet ist die Rute sicherlich auch gut.!!
Das schließst ja nicht aus das eine andere Rute vom dem Hersteller XXXX vielleicht genauso gut oder besser ist.


----------



## buddah (28. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke an Veit! ! !

Ich hab viel mit ihm über den Predator Vorgänger geschrieben - die Stalker!!

Und die Rute ist echt ne wucht! Mittlerweile fisch ich sie öfters als meine Rocke, Fantasista Nano, Jan Gutjahr und St. Croix .....

M.m einer der wenigen die noch objektive vertrauenswürdige Aussagen treffen!! 

Greetz B


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hat jemand eine St. Croix bereits gefischt z.B. die Legend Elite und kann etwas berichten? Man liest durch die Bank eigentlich nur positives doch leider hat natürlich kaum ein Händler eine Rute da zum begrabbeln... http://www.tackletour.com/reviewstcroixles76mlxf.html


----------



## buddah (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab ne ne Legend Extrem " die neuer Version " mit dem bissel komischen Griff!! Es gibt auch einen sehr guten Händler, der die Ruten zu US Preis in der EU verkauft!! Kein Zoll Keine MWst, Kein geschiss!! 

Sehr geiler Stecken....leider nur 2.13m aber der Kontakt ist nicht von dieser Welt!! Jeder MiniBarsch schießt wie ein Blitz ins Handgelenk!! 

Ab 7g + Trailer ab 3 inch mach die Rute fun!! 

Ist aber ne sehr spezielle Rute!! 
Wenn du mehr wissen willst sag bescheid!!


----------



## tölkie (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi

 wenn du schon Geld ausgeben willst, dann lass dir doch eine machen !

 Dein Vorteil, du kannst Grifflänge, Komponenten, Design etc selbst bestimmen. Die Balance auch abstimmen mit deiner Rolle dazu, die du einsetzen möchtest. Damit hast du auch ein Unikat.....

 Ich selbst tue das auch, allerdings baue ich meine Ruten selbst, damit werden sie, selbst mit den besten Komponenten auch nicht teurer als Premium "Stangenruten". Ausserdem wird mein Stecken dann kein Aushängeschild der Hersteller, ich mag es lieber schlicht. Aber alles Geschmacksache.

 VG


----------



## LenSch (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kennt jemand von euch die grauvell teklon concept spin 902 m ? Das Farbdesign ist recht, ich sage mal "Speziell". Aber Der Blank ist der Hammer!


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Servus,


hab die Rute mal gesehen - scheint es in UK etc. bereits seit 2012 zu geben. Joa -  das Design ist ein wenig Tuffig....meins ist es nicht 


Hab die ebenfalls mal kurz begrabbelt (allein wegen der Farbe ist dir mir aufgefallen...). Rollenhalter usw scheinen von FujI bzw. Matagi zu sein. Sah wertig aus!


----------



## LenSch (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das war bisher auch der Grund warum ich die Finger von Ihr gelassen habe. 
War kurz am überlegen sie nach dem Kauf direkt weg zugeben um das "Design" zu ändern.... Aber ich denke da gíbt es bessere Lösungen... Lackstift oder so :-D

Ansonsten führt warscheinlich kein Weg dran vorbei sie zum Rutenbauer zu geben oder man wartet so lange bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## drehteufel (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine St. Croix bereits gefischt z.B. die Legend Elite und kann etwas berichten? Man liest durch die Bank eigentlich nur positives doch leider hat natürlich kaum ein Händler eine Rute da zum begrabbeln... http://www.tackletour.com/reviewstcroixles76mlxf.html


 
Ich habe eine Legend Elite in 6,6' und Gewichtsklasse M.
Sehr schöner Stecken und super sensibel, ich fische damit auf Barsch mit kleinen Jigs, optimal gehen 5-7g-Köpfe und 5cm-Kopytos, auch Illex Squirrel 61SP und 76SP kommen zum Einsatz, wobei der 61er schon fast zu leicht ist. Top Rückmeldung und viel Drillspaß bietet das Rütchen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. November 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

na das hört sich doch gut an. Optisch jetzt nicht so der Hit, aber es zählen ja die inneren Werte |supergri

Für nächste Saison möchte ich noch ne 3. Barschrute, dann bin ich glücklich und kann am Wasser schnell reagieren ohne die Montagen ständig wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

HR Predator wurde wieder getestet... http://fanatic-fishing.blogspot.co.at/2013/12/tackle-test-die-predator-892-h-von.html


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Na, wäre doch schade wenn dieses interessante Thema einschlafen würde... hab jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht, dass die Predator keine Titanium Ringe hat. Bei dem ambitionierten Preis von knapp 300 Euro etwas schwach finde ich.


----------



## buddah (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dafür haste ne top Verarbeitung!!


----------



## Kotzi (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Und für den Preis unangemessene Zubehörteile? Was nützt dir das wenn ringe von schlechterer Qualität ordentlicher an den Blank gebunden sind?


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Müssen es bei dem WG umbedingt Titanringe sein? Titanringe machen m.M auf ganz leichten Ruten mit dünnen Spitzen sinn um hier noch mehr an Gewicht einzusparen.


Richige Titanringe sollen sich aber gerne mal verbiegen.... da sind normale Stahlramen einfach stabiler. Und mit den Fujis sollte man hier keine schlechte Qualität haben....daher ist das von wegen "unangemessene Zubehörteile" daneben...


----------



## buddah (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Aber die sind doch 8 g leichter


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Titanringe in der selben größe um 8 gr leichter?  Wobei mit sicherheit nur der Starter und der 2. Ring das meiste Gewicht mitbringen... die kleinen Ringe nach NGC bzw. KR-Concept bringen kaum den entscheidenden Ausschlag.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Achso, sry, hatte irgendwie schnell drüber gelesen und hatte das so interpretiert das die Ringeinlagen eine Qualitätsstufe drunter wären.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die geläufigsten Einlagen der Ringe sind SIC und Alconite. Beides sind aber 100% für Geflecht geeignet. Alconite Ringe sind minimal schwerer.


Ob der Rahmen jetzt bei ner Jigge mit dem WG aus Titan oder Stahl ist, macht hier eher weniger aus.


Ich bau mir grad ne DropShotte/ Finesse Rute auf.... die wird was leichtes bekommen. Denke Titanringe!


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Selbst das ist kein Argument.
Alconites sind super und sägen nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sag ich ja... hab bisher beides verbaut. Bisher alles bestens


----------



## Huecki (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hey,

also, ich hab mir hier jetzt nicht alle 37 Seiten komplett durchgelesen... Ich habe als Spinnrute eine Yamarappi Sumizoku Boron...Länge 2,52m. Es ist wirklich eine High End Rute mit bester Verarbeitung. Eine sehr geile Spitzenaktion, man merkt jede Aktivität sofort bis in die Hand.

Ich war von dieser Rute so begeistert, dass ich mir als Baitcastrute die Yamarappi Raba Baron gekauft habe. Diese Rute ist 1,95 lang und auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Sie wird heute intensiv auf Herz und Nieren getestet....

Ich weiss, ein eher unbekannter Hersteller, aber ich bin restlos begeistert.


----------



## Besorger (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

seit montag gibts die xzoga black mamba in 275   <3  juhuuu


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Achso, sry, hatte irgendwie schnell drüber gelesen und hatte das so interpretiert das die Ringeinlagen eine Qualitätsstufe drunter wären.



das war schon richtig. Alconite ist halt nicht "High-end" #c Deswegen ist die Rute aber nicht zwangsläufig schlechter.

In der Preisklasse bis 200 Euro wird halt gerne Alconite verwendet. Bei +/- 300 Euro könnte man schon Titanium erwarten z.B. Rocke, Legend Elite, usw.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Aufpassen - ihr vertauscht gerade Rahmenmaterial (Stahl vs. Titan) mit den Ringeinlagen (SIC vs. Alconite). Gibt sogar noch Hardloy (müsste Aluminium Oxid + Beiwerk sein).


Auch gab es in der Vergangenheit wohl Ruten, die beim Verkaufstext Titanringe stehen hatte - diese aber lediglich Stahlrahmenwaren, die den Farbton von Titan hatten. Clever gemacht - wa 


Gescheite SIC Ringe sollten es bei dem Preis aber sein. Ob der Rahmen nun aus Stahl, Titan oder eben nur Titanfarben ist....


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch gab es in der Vergangenheit wohl Ruten, die beim Verkaufstext Titanringe stehen hatte - diese aber lediglich Stahlrahmenwaren, die den Farbton von Titan hatten. Clever gemacht - wa



Glaub im Bekanntenkreis hatten wir so ein Teil. Jedenfalls sahen die Ringe komisch aus (so dünn) und nach einiger Zeit sind die Ringe dann vom Geflecht kaputt geschliffen worden (oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag). Voher und nachher noch nie gesehen. #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glaub im Bekanntenkreis hatten wir so ein Teil. Jedenfalls sahen die Ringe komisch aus (so dünn) und nach einiger Zeit sind die Ringe dann vom Geflecht kaputt geschliffen worden (oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag). Voher und nachher noch nie gesehen. #c




Du meinst vmtl. eher Ringe mit Edelstahleinlagen wie PacBay Minima oder Berkley SS Ringe.

Es geht bei den Titanringen um den Rahmen und nicht um die Einlage, die mit der Schnur in Kontakt kommt.|bla:


----------



## schuppe132 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nutze eine SS3-60g. Möchte diese nun nach oben abrunden. Gedacht ist insbesondere an 20 MB-Stints mit 20-30 g-Köpfen. Denke derzeit an die SS2H oder HR Predator H.

Passen diese oder hat sogar jemand schon beide gefischt. Freue ich mich über jede Antwort.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

bist du mit der SS3 - 60g zufrieden? Wie ist die Rückmeldung bei 10 bis 14g Köpfen und den (125mm) Stinten?


----------



## schuppe132 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> bist du mit der SS3 - 60g zufrieden? Wie ist die Rückmeldung bei 10 bis 14g Köpfen und den (125mm) Stinten?



Fische sie vorwiegend im DEK bei meist 4 m Wassertiefe mit 10 g. Die Rückmeldung ist perfekt. Mit den 125mm Stint spürt man beim Absinken sogar die Schwanztellervibrationen. Dieses war bei einer Rocksweeper (3 m / 10-50/altes Modell) nicht so zu spüren.
Ist ein Eigenaufbau mit echten Einstegtitanringen (nicht Fuji) und Vollkork. Liegt mit einer 4000 Sustain ohne Kontergewicht gut in der Hand. Das echte Eigengewicht der Rute beträgt etwa 170 Gramm.
Fische allerdings mit einer 12 Nanofil, was auch einen Teil dazu beitragen mag. Halte diese Schnur (Ja, habe mit ihr noch keine Probleme mit Abrissen und Steinschüttungen gehabt. Nutze eben ein mehr als 1m langes Flurocarbonvorfach und nehme Knotenlosverbinder) für eine der besten Schnüre, was die Kontakthaltung angeht.


----------



## MOORLA (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



schuppe132 schrieb:


> Nutze eine SS3-60g. Möchte diese nun nach oben abrunden. Gedacht ist insbesondere an 20 MB-Stints mit 20-30 g-Köpfen. Denke derzeit an die SS2H oder HR Predator H.
> 
> Passen diese oder hat sogar jemand schon beide gefischt. Freue ich mich über jede Antwort.




Hi 

Meiner Meinung nach passt die HR Predator H perfekt zu deinem Vorhaben. Wird dir sicherlich viel Spaß bringen.

Gruß
Alex


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tisie (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn Du mit der SS3 zufrieden bist, dann bleib dabei (und nimm die 95er dazu) ... die HR Geschichten hatte ich bisher nur im Laden kurz in der Hand.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

und konnte dich nicht wirklich überzeugen?


----------



## Tisie (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> und konnte dich nicht wirklich überzeugen?



Den Blank zu beurteilen ist schwer, wenn man die Rute nicht gefischt hat ... machte aber keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Die Verarbeitung fand ich für eine "Fertigrute" erstaunlich gut, Beringungskonzept allerdings etwas halbherzig umgesetzt (weiß nicht mehr, ob das die Predator oder ZanderForce war), d.h. zu flacher/kleiner Starter und zwar schön kleine Ringe in der Spitze, aber zu wenig.

Das ist eben der Vorteil bei 'ner Custom: man kann den Aufbau optimal abstimmen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Besorger (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

kennt keiner die xzoga black mamba :-O?


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Noch nie gehört. Welcher Händler treibt dieses mal die Sau durchs Dorf? |supergri


----------



## Hardiii (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die xzoga japan style is auch echt geil!


----------



## camoas (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Noch eine kurze Rückmeldung zur Predator 892 MH (persönliches Empfinden):
Fische sie seit diesen Sommer und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihr. Ein Knacken beim Auswerfen - wie von einigen hier geschildert - konnte ich nicht bemerken.
Zum Vergleich habe ich die alte Aspius und eine Orenji MGS 10-50g 2.50m im Einsatz.
Die Wurfweite ist besser als mit meiner Aspius aber schlechter als mit der Orenji.
Die Rückmeldung ist bei der Orenji MGS einen Tick besser als bei der Predator.
Die Ringe an der Predator stehen bei mir nicht im rechten Winkel zum Blank, sondern zeigen eher in Richtung Spitze. Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Hardiii schrieb:


> Die xzoga japan style is auch echt geil!



.. vor allem in rot und das "PHYTON wire wrapping surface" bringt's echt total - wenn einem ein ungeschliffener Blank als super Feature verkauft werden soll, ist das schon 'ne dolle Sache #q



camoas schrieb:


> Die Ringe an der Predator stehen bei mir nicht im rechten Winkel zum Blank, sondern zeigen eher in Richtung Spitze. Ist das bei Euch auch so?



Normal, das ist ein sinnvolles Feature: Fuji K-Guides #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

aus der Predator werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, im FFM Nachbarforum ist man jetzt nicht soooo wahnsinnig begeistert u.a. schlecht ausbalanciert und z.T. doch nicht so top verarbeitet... und die Jungs sind ja highend gewohnt |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hatte in 2014 schwer auf einen nachfolger der lesath bx gehofft.
Wenn ich in den shimano katalog schaue wird das wohl nix#d
Stattdessen haben die ne neue lesath Power game raus gebracht. 

Sieht schick aus. Kennt einer das teil? Die alte war ja trotz hohem wg recht weich.


----------



## TioZ (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin Moin in die Runde,


ich hab das Thema hier zwar schon mal fix quergelesen, konnte aber auf Anhieb nix passendes finden.


Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach ner Zanderrute bzw. Jigrute. Davon gibt's ja doch einige, allerdings sollte meine Zukünftige nicht allzu lang sein. 
Mehr wie 2,20 ist auf dem Kanu/SOT eher unpraktisch und auch nicht von Nöten.
Des Weiteren Wünsche ich mir nen relativ kurzes "Griffstück"... also vom Rollenfuss bzw. Steg bis zur Abschlusskappe brauche ich auf keinen Fall mehr wie 40cm.

Zum "Wurfgewicht".. geangelt wird mit Jigs bis maximal 15 Gramm + ca. 12cm Gummis in sehr langsam fließenden Gewässern oder komplett ohne Ströhmung.

edit: ne gewisse "salz- bzw. brackwasserbeständigkeit" wäre von Vorteil.. bin ein wenig verwöhnt von der Element Rider-Serie von Illex, welche leider dafür nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind (zumindest die M und MH) 

Der Preis spielt erstmal ne untergeordnete Rolle.

Ne anständige Kurbel soll auch noch angeschafft werden, das würde ich dann aber erst in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich die Rute mein Eigen nenne.

Soll ja gewichtstechnisch auch alles passen.

Vielen Dank vorab..

MfG 

TioZ


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

wie oft ist die Shimano Lesath hier schon aufgetaucht.

Sportext Twister finde ich auch nicht schlecht.

Und dann gibt es noch eine Firma in England, Hardy heißt die glaub ich.

Viele Grüße von hier aus,

S. F***K


----------



## MOORLA (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> aus der Predator werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, im FFM Nachbarforum ist man jetzt nicht soooo wahnsinnig begeistert u.a. schlecht ausbalanciert und z.T. doch nicht so top verarbeitet... und die Jungs sind ja highend gewohnt |supergri



Naja es gibt immer schlechtredner  ich hab sie und fische sie seit nen paar Monaten und bin immernoch begeistert (vorher hatte ich u.a. die Rocke)... du musst sie dir einfach mal selbst anschauen und in die Hand nehmen. Gruß Alex


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hatte die neuen Lesath PG jetzt beim Fischemanns in der hand. 

Das sind richtig fiese Prügel. M.E. nichts zum Zandern. 

Allerdings konnte ich ein Paar dieser Terminator Dinger von FOX begrabbeln....

Die sehen wirklich chic aus und machen nen sauber verarbeiteten Eindruck.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Und noch ein neuer Stern am "High-End-Zanderruten-Himmel!"

Die Jörg Strehlow Gladius. Kann man Sich auf der Homepage ansehen und die Eckdaten studieren. 

Komplet in Handarbeit und unter angabe der Rolle wird die Rute individuell angepasst. 

495 EUR

Hat einer von euch schon von dem Stecken gehört oder besitzt ihn bereits?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Komplet in Handarbeit und unter angabe der Rolle wird die Rute individuell angepasst.
> 
> 495 EUR



Davon dann 200€ für den Namen?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist doch bei CMW auch so.

Handmade kostet!:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich erinnere (mal wieder) an die Service-Frage. 
Sprich wer teuer und High-End kauft, den Stecken auch intensiv am echten Fischwasser über Stock und Stein ausführt, ist schon daran interessiert, dass der auch lange tut und dass ein kleines Malheur nicht gleich die große Katastrophe wird. 
Sprich Spitzenbruch ist immer möglich und bei richtiger Vorbereitung keine Katastrophe.

Vorbereiten kann man nur durch die Auswahl und Kaufentscheidung, wobei neben der Marke (besser heute Vertriebslabel oder eingetragener Handelsmarkenname) auch der Händler wichtig ist, es gibt engagierte und weniger engagierte.
Wie hier im Forum öfter genannt stehen sich Balzer und die Purefishing Gruppe (und evtl. andere die ich gerade nicht parat habe aber hier  gerne sähe ) sehr viel besser als der Rest vom Markt, wenn es um Ersatz geht. Oder eben CMW, da weiß man wofür man einiges Geld ausgibt. In Zukunft wird man auch wesentlich häufiger die Nachricht  bekommen: Das Produkt ist vom letzten Jahr und es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr! 


Selbst bei den Rollen und deren viel unabdingbareren Servicenotwendigkeit war die Shimano Stella davon schon betroffen, was nebenbei bemerkt dem Image sehr geschadet hat, nur um mal die Dimension aufzuzeigen.

Mal frei gedichtet: :m
Nun prüfe, wer sich teuer bindet, ob es sich nicht noch was besseres findet!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Nordlichtangler,
Ein Beitrag ganz nach meinem Empfinden!
Persönlich ist es bei mir so, dass ich nix mehr kaufen würde, wo Strehlow drauf steht. 
Seit klar wurde, dass er sich auch zu diesen elitären Besseranglern mit der gehobenen Moral zugehörig fühlt und für seinen "Freund" Carsten Rau Stellung bezog!
No Go und von mir jedenfalls keine Kohle mehr in seine Tasche, nicht in diesem Leben.
Abgesehen davon, wie du schon schreibst, ist der Service Aspekt wichtig und da gibt es glücklicherweise noch ein paar positive Beispiele.

Jürgen


----------



## gpanic (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi!

Ich teile hier meine Erfahrung mit Hochwertigen Zanderruten mit.

Ich besitze zwei St.Croix Legend Elite Ruten, 2.7m/1oz (30g) und 2.6m/2oz (30g). Der kurze Handgriff ist eine Gewöhnungssache. Sonst sind die Ruten top verarbeitet (Made in USA), der Kork vom Feinsten, Fuji Ringe und Rollenhalter, gute Rückmeldung und extra schnelle Aktion. Mit den Ruten sollte man vorsichtig handeln weil jeder Steinkontakt den Rutenlack beschädigen kann. LE 1oz ist ein bisschen zu weich für große Fische, mit der sollte man möglichst dünne Jighaken verwenden.

Xzoga Ruten habe ich auch geangelt. Mastery 3m/150g und Shitenno Genbu 3m/150g sind perfekt für Zanderangeln mit schweren Gewichten. Sie kommen auch klar mit großen Welsen. JA-S 2.7m/100g ist auch eine alternative. Xzoga Black Mamba ist eine schöne Rute aber für mich zu kurz. Xzoga Lion Force 3m ist eine sehr schöne klassische Zanderrute.

Abu Nano hatte ich in der Hand, sie ist mir zu weich. 

Shimano Lesath und Lesath Power Game finde ich gut für Zander, bzw Großzander/Wels angeln. Shimano Fireblood gefällt mir besonderes gut.  

Ich selber angle meistens auf Zander mit der alten Daiwa Amorphous Whisker Rute (3m, 10-50g). Ich finde noch keine Rute die mir mehr Zuverlässigkeit beim Zanderangeln bietet. Sie ist leicht kopflastig mit den Rollen unter 300g, hat semi-parabolische Aktion, Fuji SIC Ringe und Rollenhalter und Karftreserve ohne Ende. Mit der Rute konnte ich sogar einen 1.96m Wels (46kg) vom Ufer landen. Die gut erhaltene AWS Ruten kosten auf Gebrauchtmarkt um 250-300€. Von den neuen Daiwa Ruten habe ich noch eine TD Specialist 50-120g. Die Rute ist für Großzander/Wels sehr gut geeignet.

CTS Baycaster Spin (LRS) ist eine gute Rute für die Leute die extra schnelle Aktion bevorzugen. Die habe ich in 3m/150g Ausführung für Welsangelei.

Wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, hätte ich mir eine Zenaq Muthos Out Range 93 gekauft.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Persönlich ist es bei mir so, dass ich nix mehr kaufen würde, wo Strehlow drauf steht.
> Seit klar wurde, dass er sich auch zu diesen elitären Besseranglern mit der gehobenen Moral zugehörig fühlt und für seinen "Freund" Carsten Rau Stellung bezog!
> No Go und von mir jedenfalls keine Kohle mehr in seine Tasche, nicht in diesem Leben.



Danke für die Info! Zwar hab ich garkeine Strehlow Produkte, aber diese Sache reicht aus, das für mich feststeht auch niemals in meinem Leben welche zu kaufen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

hab u.a. auch eine LES70MLF2 fürs Barschangeln. Optisch jetzt nicht so der Hammer, aber der Blank ist schon extrem gut. Mittlerweile habe ich tatsächlich auch (man lese und staune) eine gebrauchte aber neuwertige Rocke gefunden die keine Mängel hat |bigeyes

Kam leider noch nicht zum testen ans Wasser, bin schon sehr gespannt.

- - -

was ist denn passiert mit Stehlow bzw. Rau? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Striker1982 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> was ist denn passiert mit Stehlow bzw. Rau? Gerne auch per PN.


Mich auch bitte


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Zum Streloh und Rau, müsst ihr schon selbst noch mal den Thread zum filmischen Machwerk dieses Carsten Rau ausgraben.
Damals hatte er Carsten Rau in seinem Forum Raum gegeben sich zu diesem Film zu äußern, was auch soweit ok ist. 
Allerdings hat er in einem eigenen Beitrag diesen Film gut geheißen und sich mit der Zielsetzung des Machwerks solidarisch erklärt!
In meinen Augen war dieser Film aber nur dazu gedacht, die gesammte Anglerschaft zu diffamieren! 
Dies ist allerdings, wie auch schon weiter oben geschrieben, meine persönliche Meinung.

Nun genug OT von mir!

Jürgen


----------



## matze1412 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Strehlow hat sich auf mehrfacher Nachfrage hin auf seiner Seite zu dem Dokufilm "Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken" von Carsten Rau geäußert und seine Sicht der Dinge als hauptberuflicher Angelguide zu diesem Thema erklärt. 

Weshalb man aber aus diesem Statement ableitet, dass Strehlow sich selbst als elitärer Besserangler sieht und eine höhere Moral als andere haben soll, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht. Aber gut, jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben. 

Über die Strehlow Produkte kann man natürlich diskutieren und auch hier gibt es sowohl gute als auch schlechte Dinge. Zum Glück ist der Markt so groß, dass wir uns nicht auf eine Sache fixieren müssen.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Zum Thema Rau und Jörg, kann man alles hier nachlesen:

http://www.der-angler.de/index.php/de/aktuelles/vom-wasser-ins-netz/188-ein-film-mit-widerhaken

 Nun wieder back to Topic!


----------



## dim888 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi. . .

Fischt von euch jemand die Aspire DX 270H bzw XH, kann jemand vielleicht etwas dazu sagen. . . Oder zu der YASEI Shad Jigging 30-60g die 2014er? Will ein paar alte Ruten gegeb Neue ablösen;-)

Danke. . .


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dim888 schrieb:


> Hi. . .
> 
> Fischt von euch jemand die Aspire DX 270H bzw XH, kann jemand vielleicht etwas dazu sagen. . . Oder zu der YASEI Shad Jigging 30-60g die 2014er? Will ein paar alte Ruten gegeb Neue ablösen;-)
> 
> Danke. . .


 
Die Aspire DX hab ich mir bei FP mal angeschaut. Sehr sehr Kopflastig und mächtig straff. Wäre mir zu straff. 

Wen es in die Richtung gehen soll, bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verschachert gerade einer ne Lesath BX in XH für 350 EUR.

Die yasei kenn ich nicht!


----------



## dim888 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wen es in die Richtung gehen soll, bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verschachert gerade einer ne Lesath BX in XH für 350 EUR.
> 
> Die yasei kenn ich nicht!




Ja ich weis, 
hab mit ihm bzw ihr kontakt gehabt. . .war ganz komisch. . . hätte ja die Rute genommen war schon alles klar,nur dann. . .
Ihr Mann sein Kumpel für den Sie die Rute verkauft, will auf einmal die nich verschicken, und die abzuholen wars mir dann doch zu weit,von mir wärens über 400km. . .da spar ich nix, kann ich sie gleich im laden oder inet bestellen. . .!!!

Was würde eine cmw ss3 kosten , brauch net unbeding titan ringe. . .
Die Predator gefällt mir persönlich nicht wirklich auch optisch. . .
Da bin ich bissl klassisch eingestellt kork usw . . .

Gruss. . .


----------



## Tisie (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,



dim888 schrieb:


> Was würde eine cmw ss3 kosten , brauch net unbeding titan ringe. . .



mit 'nem 1B-Blank (die sind OK, verbaue ich nur) und günstigen Komponenten (Duplon Split-Grip, Fuji DPS + Alconite Ringe NGC 9+1) kommst Du an reinen Materialkosten (Endverbraucherpreis) mit 200€ gut hin. Dazu dann halt noch anteilig Verbrauchsmaterial (Tape, Kleber, Garn, Lack, ...) und eben die Kosten für den Aufbau an sich, sofern Du nicht selbst baust (hängt dann vom Anbieter ab).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dim888 schrieb:


> Was würde eine cmw ss3 kosten , brauch net unbeding titan ringe. . .



So 400 - 700 Euronen. Je nach Austattung ! Guck hier !
Alternativ einen B-Blank fürn Hunni bestellen und selber zusammenzimmern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dann reicht doch die einfache Classic-Ausstattung samt Fuji-Komponenten und Kork aus! 
http://www.ruten-unikate.de/ausstattung/classic 
finde ich eh am besten ohne Glitter oder Teppichweberei. 

Wenn man bereit ist ab 400 EUR hinzulegen, dann bekommt man bei CMW den besten Service und Langfristbetreuung.

Alternative kann wie schon von Tisie hochgerechnet bei Verfügbarkeit eines brauchbaren Rutenbauers im Bekanntenkreis der Teilesatz für 200 EUR sein, und dann eben was der noch dazu haben will. Wenn man nicht zu weit fahren muss und öfter mal dem Aufbau beiwohnen kann, Griff probieren und so, dann eine gute Lösung. 

Sofern man das nicht selber machen kann, da ist der Rollenwechsel Designer - Handwerker - Angelnutzer - Kunde usw. am leichtesten! :q


----------



## dim888 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke erst mal für die info. . .

Ja so eine classik würde mir schon gefallen ausser der rollenhalter aber den kann man ja auf wunsch tauschen. . .mir ist auch ein korkgriff lieber und am besten ein duchgehender und kein splitt griff. . .hab des momentan an meiner speedmaster, optisch schon ok aber mamchmal beim werfen greifft man doch so bissl dazwischen. . .

Was ist eigentlich mit den B-Blanks, ist irgendwas kaputt oder falsche länge,. . .?

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Optische kleine Macken oder bissel krumm, muss man dann richtig ausrichten und bekommt eine schnurgerade Rute ohne Hängolin. :q
Mit der Länge muss man allerdings bei ihm aufpassen, viele von den 9ft und 2,70m sind nachher doch nur 2,67m oder 2,64m. Mit exakten Ansprüchen muss man das nachmessen oder besser gleich einfordern. Allerdings sind Rutenblanks eben "Carbonwaffelbäckerei" und haben was Länge und Maße betrifft, nie exakte Gleichheit und immer eine kleine Schwankung. Also nicht überbewerten das ganze.
Die SS2 und SS3 in 9ft sind in 2,60m sogar am besten, gerade wenn auch gufieren auf dem Zettel steht. 

Die gespaltenen Griffe bzw. "Split-Grips" finde ich auch doof, aber das ist wohl auch ein Teil Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Servus,

 ich hab auch nen 1B Blank der SS3 (-60Gr) in 9' aufgebaut. War in der Spitze minimal krumm. Hab meinen aber auf 2,65 gekürzt und die Ringe entgegen der Krümmung gesetzt - nachher war alles schnurgerade. Zum Faulenzen würde ich die Rute nicht kürzen - wer jiggt sogar auf gut 260cm runter gehen. Ich hab mich für nen Mittelding entscheiden und vom Handteil und Spitzenteil je 2,5cm runter genommen.

 Aufbauen würde ich den Blank klar nach 9+1 NGC oder nach dem 11+1 KR Konzept. Fuji Alconites als "günstige" Variante reicht.

 Auch wenn jmd Kork mag - so muss ich sagen, dann richtig guten Supreme Kork nehmen. Sonst ärgert ihr euch nach ein Paar Jahren, wenn der Kork wegbröckelt. Aber guter Kork kostet sein Geld. Daher ist Duplon in meinen Augen die bessere Wahl. Gerade was den Preis und die Haltbarkeit angeht.

 Meine ist KEIN Meisterwerk geworden (halt ecken und kanten und ein paar Macken...) aber es ist eine Handmade auf meine Bedürfnisse aufgebaut. Ohne Arbeitszeit komme ich auf einen Materialeinsatz von ca, 180€.

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=7596


----------



## dim888 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke für die Tipps. . .

Ihr bringt mich jetzt auf etwas. . .muss mir dass mit dem selber bauen noch überlegen. . .ein bekannter baut seine ruten auch selber, muss dem vielleicht mal über die schulter schauen. . .ist ja glaub auch nicht so einfach (die ringe in welchem abstand zu einander die wicklung und dann noch lackieren) . . .?! oder mal nach würzburg fahren, ist ja von mir auch nicht soo weit weg und lass mir erstmal eine bauen bevor ich mein glück probier. . .

@Fr33 
also auf den bildern sieht sie sehr gelungen aus;-)


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

einfach, naja ist Rutenbau vielleicht nicht.
Aber Hexenwerk auch nicht, wenn du nicht 2 völlig linke Vorderflossen dein Eigen nennst


----------



## dim888 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja ich denk schon das ich das hinbekomme aber halt blind drauf los ohne ein paar tipps und tricks, würds in die hose gehn. . .|uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn du jmd kennst - schau dem über die Schulter. Ringabstände ist eig das einfachste.... da kannste dich an anderen orientieren. Gibt nicht wenige die ne SS3 fischen 

 Wenn ernsthaftes Interesse besteht... meld dich mal im Rutenbauforum an.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Fox Pro Series Crank Stick 2 kommt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUeIyJnyV4Y

Die ersten Ruten waren schon gut, wurden aber nur in limitierter Stückzahl produziert.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dim888 schrieb:


> Ja ich weis,
> hab mit ihm bzw ihr kontakt gehabt. . .war ganz komisch. . . hätte ja die Rute genommen war schon alles klar,nur dann. . .
> Ihr Mann sein Kumpel für den Sie die Rute verkauft, will auf einmal die nich verschicken, und die abzuholen wars mir dann doch zu weit,von mir wärens über 400km. . .da spar ich nix, kann ich sie gleich im laden oder inet bestellen. . .!!!
> 
> ...


 

Was soll denn sowas? #c

Alternativ vertickert hier im Board gerade einer ne neue Lesath Ultra in XH für ich glaube 339 EUR.

Im Biete Forum!


----------



## Fury87 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Fox Pro Series Crank Stick 2 kommt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUeIyJnyV4Y
> 
> Die ersten Ruten waren schon gut, wurden aber nur in limitierter Stückzahl produziert.



Die werde Ich mir auch holen, Dietmar meinte aber, dass wenn alles blöd Läuft sie erst im April zu haben ist! #t


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Muss ich mal begrabbeln die Flitsche wenn es sie irgendwo gibt.|kopfkrat

Auf das Gequassel vom "tote-Zander-Driller" geb ich nix!


----------



## Fury87 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss ich mal begrabbeln die Flitsche wenn es sie irgendwo gibt.|kopfkrat
> 
> Auf das Gequassel vom "tote-Zander-Driller" geb ich nix!



Oh man, das mit den Zander war echt blöd, trotzdem hat der  mehr ahnung als viele anderen "profis!" ER macht mit Fox zusammen richtig gute sachen.


----------



## c-laui (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss ich mal begrabbeln die Flitsche wenn es sie irgendwo gibt.|kopfkrat
> 
> Auf das Gequassel vom "tote-Zander-Driller" geb ich nix!



Wieso tote Zander driller?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



c-laui schrieb:


> Wieso tote Zander driller?




Haste verpasst damals, gelle?
War DIE ANGLERSCHLAGZEILE im Netz(und allen Foren) seinerzeit.:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253086

Seitdem ist er auf meiner Glaubwürdigkeitsskala auf NULL gefallen.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ach der Dietmar mit dem angehängten Zander  Das Thema ist doch von FOX und Dietmar tot geschwiegen worden...aber zum Glück haben es viele nicht vergessen....


Der Kollege kann Angeln - keine Frage. Aber er hat auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten wir wur "Normalo" Angler....


----------



## Fury87 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ach der Dietmar mit dem angehängten Zander  Das Thema ist doch von FOX und Dietmar tot geschwiegen worden...aber zum Glück haben es viele nicht vergessen....
> 
> 
> Der Kollege kann Angeln - keine Frage. Aber er hat auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten wir wur "Normalo" Angler....



Ich Finde ihn trotzdem gut. Auf der Messe kommt er auch wirklich super nett Rüber, und nimmt sich für jeden zeit alle möglichen Fragen zu Beantworten.

Die sache mit den Zander war wie Gesagt sehr "Unglücklich!" Und Ich hätte mir auch eine Steelungnahme Gewünscht, aber Ich Denke darüber gar nicht mehr nach, denn die Köder die er macht sind gut und Fangen.

Zudem war "Fox Rage" noch nie so erfolgreich wie sie zurzeit sind.


----------



## c-laui (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab ich tatsächlich verpasst, bzw. war ich eher nicht aktiv Angeln zu der Zeit. Danke fürs Licht im Dunkeln. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich Finde ihn trotzdem gut. Auf der Messe kommt er auch wirklich super nett Rüber, und nimmt sich für jeden zeit alle möglichen Fragen zu Beantworten.
> 
> Die sache mit den Zander war wie Gesagt sehr "Unglücklich!" Und Ich hätte mir auch eine Steelungnahme Gewünscht ...



Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich und er ist mir nach wie vor sympathischer als viele andere der sogenannten "Profis" und Schreiberlinge - wenn man da mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, tun sich teilweise ganz andere Abgründe auf (schon selbst erlebt bzw. aus erster Hand erfahren).

Der Druck auf kommerzielle Werbeträger großer Firmen ist sicher auch nicht gering und ich kann es mir nur so erklären, daß Fox eben schnell ein Video brauchte - unter allen Umständen ... das soll es nicht entschuldigen und er bekommt sicher auch entsprechendes "Schmerzensgeld" von seinem Arbeitgeber, aber für mich macht es die Möglichkeit, daß das fragwürdige Video aus dieser Abhängigkeit heraus entstanden ("erzwungen") sein könnte, zumindest ein kleines Stück nachvollziehbarer. Wir hatten Dietmar auch auf einer Messe darauf angesprochen und die Reaktion wirkte auf mich auch wie "verordnetes schweigen" ... aber gut, das sind Spekulationen und jeder soll das für sich selbst bewerten.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sehe ich genauso, das mit den Zander ist eine unschöne Sache. Aber ich gebe dir auch weiterhin recht, wenn man sieht, was oftmals hinter den Kulissen so läuft...was ist da schon ein toter Zander.

Und unabhängig davon sind die Rage Sachen gut.

Ich hab Angler im Bekanntenkreis, wenn die nichtmehr von Leuten kaufen dürften, die ihnen auch nur ein bisschen unsympathisch sind, dann müssten die mit dem Angeln aufhören.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, das mit den Zander ist eine unschöne Sache. Aber ich gebe dir auch weiterhin recht, wenn man sieht, was oftmals hinter den Kulissen so läuft...was ist da schon ein toter Zander.
> 
> Und unabhängig davon sind die Rage Sachen gut.
> 
> Ich hab Angler im Bekanntenkreis, wenn die nichtmehr von Leuten kaufen dürften, die ihnen auch nur ein bisschen unsympathisch sind, dann müssten die mit dem Angeln aufhören.


 

Seit dem die in ihren Produkten weniger rot verwenden gefallen sie mir auch. Shoulder Hardcase z.B. TOP!

Zurück zu den Highend Ruten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angler im Bekanntenkreis, wenn die nichtmehr von Leuten kaufen dürften, die ihnen auch nur ein bisschen unsympathisch sind, dann müssten die mit dem Angeln aufhören.



Na Angeln können sie ja trotzdem. 

Passender wäre, und man sollte es sich in der Tat gut überlegen und Kaufverweigerung rulez: :m

... wenn die nichtmehr von Leuten kaufen dürften, die ihnen auch nur ein bisschen unsympathisch sind, dann müssten die mit dem Angel*sachen kaufe*n aufhören.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Erste Bilder der neuen Stella sind da. Es wird Zeit für die Lesath CX!!!!#c


----------



## Neptunmaster (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Fox Rage Terminator Ruten sind TOP!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Fischt hier eigentlich jemand die Fox Rage Shad Jigger?
Die 2,70 er Variante mit 15-50 g Wurfgewicht könnte doch was für Zander sein. In anderen Foren wird ihr Blank teilweise sehr gelobt. Leider findet man nicht allzu viele Informationen über sie und mein Händler hat sie auch nicht #d


----------



## Promachos (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Neptunmaster schrieb:


> Die Fox Rage Terminator Ruten sind TOP!



Hallo!

Es ist ja völlig in Ordnung, dass du für Produkte, die du anbietest, Werbung machst - aber etwas mehr Substanz sollten deine Werbebeiträge schon haben. Was ist denn im Hinblick auf die Frage des Themenerstellers so "top" an den Fox Ruten?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jeah Schuulmastä, da haste wahr gesprochen ...
Top im Sinne von ganz oben ist auf jeden Fall der Preisaufkleber auf den Fox-Ruten! 
Andere verbauen das Blankmaterial aber auch, der Preis jedoch ...


----------



## Gäddsax (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es müssen halt auch die ganzen Zander für die Drillszenen in den Werbevideos gekauft werden.
Größere Exemplare sind in der Metro sicher nicht günstig.
So was macht sich beim Rutenpreis bestimmt auch bemerkbar.


----------



## Promachos (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo, Leute!

Es geht weder um die Preispolitik von Fox Rage noch um das Verhalten des Hauptwerbeträgers. Ich möchte lediglich Neptunmaster animieren, seine (völlig legale) Werbung mit etwas Substanz zu unterfüttern, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er die Qualitäten "seiner" Marke besonders gut kennt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Neptunmaster schrieb:


> Die Fox Rage Terminator Ruten sind TOP!


 

Gaaaanz schwach! #q


----------



## dim888 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann reicht doch die einfache Classic-Ausstattung samt Fuji-Komponenten und Kork aus!
> http://www.ruten-unikate.de/ausstattung/classic
> finde ich eh am besten ohne Glitter oder Teppichweberei.
> 
> ...





So, war heute beim Christian und hab mir 2 Stöckchen zum selber bastelln geholt. . .Eine ultra leicht 2,00m und eine ss3 -60g 1B, was in meinen Augen eine 1A ist (hat er auch gemeint. Er hatnoch im Laden die leichte Krümmung rausgedrückt und mir gezeigt wie ich sie beringen soll! Freu mich schon, nur leider hat mein Kollege welcher mir hilft nexte Woche keine Zeit, aber egal dafür Ünexte Woche gehts los!!:vik:


----------



## Tisie (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gute Entscheidung und willkommen in der Rutenbauer-Gemeinde |wavey:

Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau und berichte mal #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## dim888 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja danke. . . 

Werde auf jedenfall berichten vielleicht auch dann mit bild. . .
Kanns kaum erwarten. . .

Eine frage hätt ich noch der Christian empfiel mir 8 Ringe zu  nehmen für die ss3 2,7m!? Wieviele ringe habt ihr so an euren handmade ruten?? Ich kenn des von meinen stangen ruten die haben 10 und mehr mit einer spitzenaktion?!

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Ringzahlen nach altem CMW-Standard und nach den neuen Fuji-Schemata sind einfach anders, aber hauptsächlich in der oberen Hälfte es Spitzenteiles. Wenn man kleine Ringe in großerer Zahl (niedrigstehend) vorne verwendet, sind die nicht schwerer als weniger aber größere Ringe (meist hochstehend) und bringen eine bessere Biegekurve und Übertragung auf der arbeitenden Spitze.
Sprich: Es gibt viele brauchbare Möglichkeiten und jede hat ihre vor und Nachteile. Für eine "Gummirute" ist es ganz wichtig möglichst wenig Gewicht auf die Rutenspitze zu bekommen, der SS3 -60g Blank ist da schon ein Superbasis mit Gewichten des nackten Spitzenteils um kaum 20g. Man kann selber mit einer möglichst genauen Feinwaage (Skala 0,01g hilft) nachmessen und das Optimum an Ringen nachwiegen.

Mein Pi*Daumentip der immer irgendwie ganz gut passt auf die leichteren Ruten, ist auf der oberen Hälfte des ST möglichst mit den Lo-Ringen in Gr.7 einschl. Spitzenring auszukommen. Fuji oder Slim Fabrikate gibt es reichlich, das Gesamtrutendesign hängt an der Auswahl mit dran.


----------



## dim888 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ringzahlen nach altem CMW-Standard und nach den neuen Fuji-Schemata sind einfach anders, aber hauptsächlich in der oberen Hälfte es Spitzenteiles. Wenn man kleine Ringe in großerer Zahl (niedrigstehend) vorne verwendet, sind die nicht schwerer als weniger aber größere Ringe (meist hochstehend) und bringen eine bessere Biegekurve und Übertragung auf der arbeitenden Spitze.
> Sprich: Es gibt viele brauchbare Möglichkeiten und jede hat ihre vor und Nachteile. Für eine "Gummirute" ist es ganz wichtig möglichst wenig Gewicht auf die Rutenspitze zu bekommen, der SS3 -60g Blank ist da schon ein Superbasis mit Gewichten des nackten Spitzenteils um kaum 20g. Man kann selber mit einer möglichst genauen Feinwaage (Skala 0,01g hilft) nachmessen und das Optimum an Ringen nachwiegen.
> 
> Mein Pi*Daumentip der immer irgendwie ganz gut passt auf die leichteren Ruten, ist auf der oberen Hälfte des ST möglichst mit den Lo-Ringen in Gr.7 einschl. Spitzenring auszukommen. Fuji oder Slim Fabrikate gibt es reichlich, das Gesamtrutendesign hängt an der Auswahl mit dran.




Wow. . .Wie gesagt ich bin total unerfahren was Rutenbau anbelangt. . .
Was ist deiner Meinung das Optimum an Gewicht der Ringe. . .???
Ich hab halt die guten Einsteg Fuji SIC Ringe genommen,  Fuji Rollenhalter und Vollkorkgriff mit Stahl/Kork Abschlusskappe. Und das alles für beide ruten. . .Also du meinst ich sollte noch 2 Ringe dazunehmen? 

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hoffe :m,  Du hast vorne schon 7er und nicht 8er, die sind fast die Hälfte schwerer. Noch so ein Paar in Gr. 7 vorne dazu, Spitzenring gleiche Größe, und dann darauf achten, dass der Knickpunkt der Spitzenaktion bei ab ca. 50cm von oben (aktuell keine genaueren Daten dazu da, einfach mal Blank mit der Spitze auf den Boden drücken, sieht man gut) noch gut mit recht engem Ringstand ausgeformt wird, dann erst größer im Abstand werden, so wird das schon sehr brauchbar.

Hier findest Du Ringdaten 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...LUw1MEJjV2NBTzhkTXVud0ROSEE&usp=sharing#gid=0
hat der Rainer BigPaco Gummipeitscher was richtig sinnvolles zusammengebracht und Arbeit reingesteckt! #6
(Ihr dürft ihn auch gerne alle nochmal extra loben ... )

So ein bischen Hebelgesetze aus der Physik, also Kraft/Gewicht mal Hebellänge zum (Handhalte-)Drehpunkt  und Du kannst ganz exakt  ausrechnen, wie hoch die Ringgewichtsbelastung auf die Rute kommt. 1g mehr vorne an der Spitze ist halt viel mehr ablastig wirkend als 1g auf dem Handteil. Am ehesten darf der Leitring etwas fetter, hochstehener und massiger sein, da er auf am wenigsten Hebellänge wirkt und nur ganz vorne extreme Störeffekte auf das die Ruten unbrauchbar machende Spitzenzappeln zu erwarten sind.

Ich empfehle da eine Tabellenkalkulation für Berechnen und Summieren, wie OpenOffice oder LibreOffice Calc. Man kann die Daten aus dem Link auch gut einfach reinholen.


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

google mal nach Fuji NGC und KR, wirst 'ne Menge Infos finden ... geh auf Gr. 6 runter in der Spitze (NGC 9+1 und 30er oder 25er Starter, je nach Rolle/Vorliebe), wenn fischen bei Frost keine Rolle spielt dann ruhig bis auf Gr. 5 oder 4.5 und dann als KR mit 10+1. Und unbedingt die K-Guides verwenden!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo,
nachdem ich am WE nochmal ein Gespräch mit meinem Händler bezüglich der Hearty Rise Predator hatte und er meinte, dass er auf einer Messe die Aussage bekommen hat, dass der Blank in der gleich Fabrik gefertig wird wie der Mitchell Blank, habe ich am Sonntag einige japanische Hersteller von Blanks und einem Vorwand angeschrieben. 
Vier haben bis jetzt geantwortet und bei einem bekam ich als Referenz Mitchell und Hearty Rise....


----------



## WM76 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bedeutet dies, dass es doch möglicherweise der gleiche Blank ist bei HR Predator und der Mag Pro Extreme?

Ich habe die Mitchell Mag pro Extreme 892MH 15-60 g vor ein Paar Wochen gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Blank hat eine Gute Rückmeldung und errinnert mich von der Biegekurve auch sehr an die HR Predator, die ich in einem Video von Veit Wilde beim Drill eines großen Zander beobachten konnte. Auch der Griffaufbau ist identisch.

Übrigens konnte ich am Samstag die Rute richtig einweihen und konnte eine 97cm 15 Pfund Hechtdame ohne Probleme landen können. Der Drill dauerte vielleicht mal eine Minute. Die Rute hat sich dabei nicht mal zur Mitte durchgebogen. Der Blank hatte noch enorm viele Reserven.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ober es das der selber Blank ist versuche ich raus zu bekommen. 
Falls ja, hoffe ich das die in Dortmund sind. 
Weil er hat mich dann richtig derbe verarscht!!!


----------



## Tisie (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

was soll Dir denn diese Information bringen? Entweder die Rute taugt was oder halt nicht - egal wo der Blank herkommt.

Und wie sicher ist die Aussage des Händlers?

Ich bezweifle auch, daß Du diesbez. überhaupt eine eindeutige Aussage bekommen wirst (NDAs usw.) und darüberhinaus auch die Herstellung von Mitchell-Blanks in Japan (in dem Preissegment größtenteils China-Ware - muß nicht schlecht sein), auch die Herkunft der HR-Blanks würde ich eher nicht in Japan vermuten, sondern irgendwo anders in Fernost.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du da ne Aussage bekommen wirst. Denn nur weil ein Blank aus der selben Schmiede kommt - muss es nicht der selbe sein  


Wir beliefern schonmal den HR Hersteller bzw. Distributuer nicht direkt....und unsere Japanischen Kollegen auch nicht.


----------



## Norbi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mal ne Frage an Euch....was bedeutet high-end ??


----------



## WM76 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was ich mir aber vorstellen könnte ist, dass es von den Maßen der gleiche Blank ist, nur bei der HR in einem aufwendigeren Herstellungsverfahren hergestellt, d.h. z.B. bei 40t Druck und nicht bei 36t wie bei der Mitchell... bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was ich bis jetzt habe ist die Aussage von einem Händler. 
Zweitens, die Aussage von einem Hersteller, der Blanks herstellt. 

Jetzt habe ich noch einem Bekannten angeschrieben, der in Japan arbeitet. 
Und ich habe nachgefragt, ob die Mitchell Blanks = denen von HR sind. 

Naja, was es bringen, wer gibt schon gerne 180 € mehr aus....


----------



## Tisie (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Naja, was es bringen, wer gibt schon gerne 180 € mehr aus....



Mir ist schon klar, worauf Du hinaus willst, aber anstatt sich auf irgendwelche fragwürdigen Aussagen zu verlassen, würde ich das die eigene Hand entscheiden lassen, d.h. wenn Dir die Mitchel am Wasser gut gefällt, dann ist doch alles schick und der Erkenntnis - viel Rute für wenig Geld - genüge getan. Oder sehe ich das etwa zu pragmatisch? 

Darüberhinaus macht ja nicht nur der Blank alleine eine gute Rute aus, wo wir für das optimal passende Ergebnis wieder beim Custom-Build ankommen (was auch eine an die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasste Fertigrute sein kann) 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WM76 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Vermute mal, dass man diese Information nicht so einfach erfragen kann. Wenn Du ein Smartphone hast, messe mal die Rückmeldung am Blank bei der Mag Pro und HR, wie ich es in diesem Thread: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279010

gemacht habe. Dauert vielleicht mal 30 min. Kann Die per PN auch eine Anleitung geben. 

Wenn nämlich die Rückmeldung gleich oder ähnlich ist, die Maße identisch sind und die Biegekurve gleich ist, dann ist es fast sicher, dass es derselbe Blank ist...


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

naja, würde mich auch nicht wundern zwecks gleichem Blank. Jedes Jahr wird halt ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Was mich als Konsumenten nachhaltig beeindrucken würde... wenn endlich mal wieder gescheiter Kork verbaut wird und nicht dieses gespachtelte sonst was. Dafür wäre ich auch bereit mehr auszugeben.

Vielleicht liest ja ein Verantwortlicher aus der Marketingabteilung mit... verwendet wieder 1A Kork und ihr habt eure Fans sicher, ganz ohne Teamangler, Weltmeister, Sautreiber, etc. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wer eine Predator gerade rumliegen hat, schau doch mal ob sich da so eine Nummer hinter der Typangabe findet: 01G11BK oder 01G13BK oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Norbi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Norbi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an Euch....was bedeutet high-end ??



Könnt oder wollt Ihr nicht ???


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich kopier mal n Beitrag aus einem anderen Trööt hier rein weil er hier (fast) noch besser passt:

"Ruten müssten längst nicht so teuer sein.

Z.B. die hochgelobten (und tatsächlich guten) Hearty Rise  Ruten(Evolution, Sylphy, Predator usw.), die uns hier für 200 und mehr  verhökert werden, kosten in Taiwan(wo sie gebaut werden) nur 80€  für Endverbraucher.

Es ist durchaus möglich hochwertige Ruten auch günstig anzubieten, nur welcher Hersteller will das?"

#h



Norbi schrieb:


> Könnt oder wollt Ihr nicht ???



"High End" ist umgangssprachlich das qualitativ und/oder preislich Höchstmögliche. Das schließt eine gewisse Subjektivität im Umgang mit dem Ausdruck nicht aus.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Herstellung ist aber nunmal nicht alles, da kommen noch viele andere Kosten dazu.
Sicher machen die Händler gut Kohle damit, aber es kommen ja noch einige ander kosten dazu, bis die hier im Handel sind.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab was falsch verstanden sorry


----------



## Norbi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke Herr Professor|supergri


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

konnte sich jemand von euch schon mal die relativ neue Illex Artist in 2,7m ansehen? Sicher auch ein toller Zanderstock ...


----------



## ein Angler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi
 Genau nein ,die Artist ist eine spitzenmäßige Barschrute.
 Wenn dann Illex die Crusher sie hat absolute Spitzenaktion und wird Bretthart. Ich habe dazu noch die Tournament AGS bis 40g immer wieder in der Hand verglichen und fand die Crusher mit der für mich beste Aktion. Die Tournament baut wie Daiwa gewohnt die Aktion in Schichten auf.
 Andreas


----------



## angelspezi82 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

Barschrute? Stimmen die 50g WG denn nicht?


----------



## dim888 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bin so frech und red mal kurz dazwischen. . .




Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> google mal nach Fuji NGC und KR, wirst 'ne Menge Infos finden ... geh auf Gr. 6 runter in der Spitze (NGC 9+1 und 30er oder 25er Starter, je nach Rolle/Vorliebe), wenn fischen bei Frost keine Rolle spielt dann ruhig bis auf Gr. 5 oder 4.5 und dann als KR mit 10+1. Und unbedingt die K-Guides verwenden!
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




Also ich bau sie jetzt so auf wie der Christian (heute nochmal kurz mit ihm tel.) und mein Kollege es mir vorgeschlagen haben. .wie gesagt meine Erste. .und zwar hab ich die Fuji SIC (von unten n. oben)KLSG-25,16,12 dann KTSG-10,8,7,6,6. Also das heist 7+1. . .naja ich probiers mal so und wenns mir nich gefällt, bau ich mir dann vllt mal ne neue . . .


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dim888 schrieb:


> Also ich bau sie jetzt so auf wie der Christian (heute nochmal kurz mit ihm tel.) und mein Kollege es mir vorgeschlagen haben. .wie gesagt meine Erste. .und zwar hab ich die Fuji SIC (von unten n. oben)KLSG-25,16,12 dann KTSG-10,8,7,6,6. Also das heist 7+1. . .naja ich probiers mal so und wenns mir nich gefällt, bau ich mir dann vllt mal ne neue . . .



Kann man machen, auch wenn ich es nicht optimal finde (Det hat die Vorteile von mehr und v.a. kleinen Ringen im Spitzenbereich gut beschrieben) ... Du hast übrigens 8 Ringe angegeben und nicht 7 (man zählt immer die Laufringe, der +1 ist der Spitzenring) 

Ich würde den 12er weglassen und noch zwei 6er dazu packen, also KLSG 25+16, KTSG 10+8+7+6+6+6+6, Spitzenring (z.B. FST 6-2.0) ... die Beringung hat sich auf verschiedenen Blanks bewährt, die ich für mich und Freunde aufgebaut habe. Wenn man mehr Gewicht im Spitzenbereich sparen will, kann man wie gesagt noch weiter runter gehen mit der Ringgröße und auch bei den KTSG noch Zwischengrößen weglassen, also z.B. KLSG 25+16, KTSG 10+7+5+5+5+5+5 oder eben gleich KR.

Weniger Ringe werden auch funktionieren, aber man läßt damit eben ein paar Vorteile liegen ... das ist auch ein Kritikpunkt von mir an der HR ZanderForce: zwar schön kleine Ringe im Spitzenbereich, aber zu wenige und zu kleiner Starter.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich werde mir am Sonntag auf der Messe mal die Strehlow Gladius ansehen und berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gute Sache, vor allem das berichten ...

Dann schau doch auch gleich mal, ob die Seriennummer auch schön weit fort-läuft, und ob der schwert-tote Soldat in seinem handgebauten Holzsarg es auch schön kuschelig hat. 
Und ob der Holzsarg denn geländetauglich für am Wasser und so ist, vielleicht Räder oder Raupenketten drunter, oder nur Schneekufen ! :m 
Bei Transport ohne den Holzpanzer verliert man wahrscheinlich gleich die Garantie und schlimmeres  ... |uhoh:

Wer sich schlau lesen will oder auch nur belustigen findet hier 
http://shop.der-angler.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=e3a482b3ccabc2573ceb21c6aec80055


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hatte die GLADIUS heute in der Hand und mir gefällt sie recht gut. 
Ist sie die 495 € wert? 
Suche ja wieder eine neue, nachdem ich jetzt erfahren habe, dass es sich bei der Predator um ein Mitchell Blank handelt. 
Habe die Gladius mal im Becken gefischt und die Rückmeldung, trotz Folienboden und 10g Jig war echt super.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ist das jetzt sicher mit dem blank?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt erfahren habe, dass es sich bei der Predator um ein Mitchell Blank handelt.


Das ist Quark, Mitchell stellt keine Blanks her und demzufolge kann es nichtmal ansatzweise ein Mitchell Blank sein. #d

Die Herkunft aus einer großen transorientalischen Blankbäckerei und eine mehrfache Verwendung, eben auch von einem Mega-Angelvertriebslabel wie Purefishing ( etwa wie "World Wide Global Angel-ALDI" ), machen für mich einen Blank erst wertig, dadurch dass er dort viele Hürden passieren mußte. Eine Predator Rute wird dadurch ja nicht schlechter zum Fischen, dass der Blank auch woanders "drin" ist.

So ein Geheim-Alchemiekram, den keiner kennt, der kann nicht gut sein. Ist so, wie wenn man einen nietnagelneugen Sondermodell 2014 "Chiyoung Hibute" aus geheimnisvollen tibetanischen Quellen mit einem VW Golf aktueller Produktion vergleichen wollte ... kann man sich einfach mal sparen. :g


----------



## Fury87 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe mir die Zander Force von Premium-Tackle Gekauft, und war heute das erste mal damit Los, Zander gab es zwar keine, aber dafür viele Hechte bis 60cm.

Die Aktion der Rute ist wirklich super, und auch die übertragung beim biss ist einfach nur Hammer! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Genau und hier steht vom Josef Schmid als Importeur, wer wo für sie verkauft:
http://www.premium-tackle.com/fachhaendler.html

Und H.R. ist eine Vertriebsfirma des Blankherstellers, der natürlich auch an andere Großabnehmer wie Purefishing und einige andere großen Namen gerne liefert.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich dachte immer die Predator wäre ein umgelabelter Gatti Blank??


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das was ich jetzt raus bekommen habe und nach Gesprächen auf der Messe heute gehört habe, würde ich ja sagen. 100% Garantieren kann ich es nicht.
Was ich bis jetzt in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ist es wohl der gleiche Blankhersteller ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es ist kein großes Geheimnis dank WWW, wessen Tochterfirma die H.R. ist ...


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habs noch nicht dank WWW geschafft da durch zu blicken. Japan Kohlefaser ist auch sowas.... ich arbeite bei Toray - und bekanntlich sind die auf dem Japan domestic Markt ganz vorne dabei. Unsere EU Vertretung für Fishing Producte ist in der italienischen Schweiz ansässig. In die EU liefern wir aber sofern mir bekannt nur die Rohcarbonmatten/ Fasern... und kann mir auch nicht denken, dass Toray für andere Blanks herstellt.... dafür sind die Japaner zu stolz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wer will, der sehe einfach mal ganz öffentlich bei http://www.etuoh.net.cn/
Kommen auch interessante Bilders vorbei 
War alles schon mal Thema hier im Forum ...

Wer nicht weiterklicken kann oder kein Englisch lesen kann -- ist selber schuld wenn er oder sie in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht dank WWW geschafft da durch zu blicken. Japan Kohlefaser ist auch sowas.... ich arbeite bei Toray - und bekanntlich sind die auf dem Japan domestic Markt ganz vorne dabei.


Na, das ist doch auch mal was! :m
Die Matten bzw. vorfertigten Materialien sind wichtig, ohne sowas können weder die Briten noch die Chinausen was gutes bauen.

Jetzt sag aber nicht, dass du durch die Kohlefaserqualtäten, Typ/Handelsbezeichnungen und E-Modul-Gradienten nicht durchblickst.   Die wollte ich schon immer exakt und aktuell kennen. Gerne auch per PN wenn notwendig.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Muss dich enttäuschen.... bin andere Abteilung. Wenn du Filter aus Polyester, Kugelsichere Westen aus Aramid und Kevlar haben willst, oder aus Nylon und Monofilamenten Zahnbürsten oder Gewebe spinnen willst - dann bin ich dein Mann  Einzelne Carbontypen kenne ich daher nicht... weiss aber dass unsere Matten und Fasern A-Grade sind und wir auch 1-2 Abnehmer aus D haben, die aus unseren Matten in D noch Blanks herstellen.... (mehr darf ich aber nicht verraten, sind auf jeden fall dann Blanks, dagegen ist die Gladius billig...).

 Ich bekomme ab und an von meinen jap. Kollegen mal nen Katalog von Toray Fishing Products in die Hände.... aber ist halt alles eher für JDM gedacht....kaum was für EU etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kugelsichere Westen sind immer gut! :m

Die 1-2 Blankbäcker in Germanski kann ich mir schon denken.
Aber eure Leute werden doch keine Geheimnisse um die Carbon-Grades machen, das ist doch das Vertriebswissen für die Kunden? 
Einfach schon mal wegen diesem verbreiteten Unsinn mit den IM-Blanks, IM10, IM12 usw. 
Auch die T55 Matte von einem großen bekannten UK-Carbon-Bäcker interessiert mich, und das ist ja schon über 5 Jahre her. Da gibts bestimmt auch noch neues ... :k


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie gesagt ist nicht meine Baustelle.... wobei der Vertrieb von CFK Matten und Fasern nur zu einem Bruchteil an Angelruten usw. zum tragen kommt. Ich halte aber mal dennoch immer wieder mal die Augen offen....


----------



## angler 1954 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Welche der hier aufgeführten Ruten hat eine ausgesprochene Spitzenaktion und einen nicht ganz so dicken Griff.Fürs Zanderspinnfischen sollte die Aktion nicht so hart sein.Man will ja schließlich auch etwas von der Aktion sehen.
Ich suche eine 2,40m -2.70m Bootsrute zum Zanderfischen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Aaaaalso:
Vorab, alles Geschmackssache und alles nur trocken gewedelt.

Ich war gestern auf der Fisch und Angel in Dortmund und will Euch nun wie versprochen mein Feedback zur Glaudius geben. 

Zuerst muss ich sagen die Messe an sich war ganz in Ordnung. Die "Uli-Beyer-Halle" hätte ich zwar fast übersehen aber na gut! Irgendwas findet man ja immer und ich hab mir 2 Rollen Daiwa Schnur mitgebracht. Ob ich nochmal hinfahren würde…kein Ahnung. 

Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit ein Paar Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen die mich schon seit langem interessieren. 

- Strehlow Gladius
- Hearty Rise Predator MH und H
- Hearty Rise Egi irgendwas (weiss)
- Jackson The Rod
- Quantum Smoke 5-110gr
- Uli Beyer Baitjigger XH
- die neue Uli Beyer die er zusammen mit Greys (laut Mitarbeiter am Ussat Stand) im März raus bringt 80gr

Fangen wir mal mit der Gladius an denn um die gings ja (hierzu übrigens nen interessanten Beitrag von unserem Bounty hunter im fishing for men forum gelesen….naja). Ich muss sagen, ich hattemir mehr von dieser Rute versprochen-irgendwie was in Richtung totale Verschmelzung mit meinem Arm oder so ;o). Als ich sie in die Hand nahm empfand ich sie als ziemlich schwer im Handteil. Man merkt, dass viel Gewicht im Griff verbaut ist um die Rute ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. Der Griff an sich ist mir viel zu dünn und der Foregrip zu kurz. Der Blank ist für eine Rute die jemand als das "TOPTEIL" vermarktet der immer für straffe Ruten plädiert hat, ziemlich weich. Ich würde hier die angegebenen 80gr WG nicht glauben. Sie erinnerte mich sehr an die Lesath in 20-50gr. Die Verarbeitung der ganzen Rute ist für mich einwandfrei! Was mir super gefallen hat was das Verhlätnis des Handteils zum Rest des Blankes. Das war für mich perfekt. 495 EUR dafür….neeeee ich nicht! Schade, hätte cool werden können.....;+

Dann hatte ich die Hearty Rise Zauberstöcke entdeckt. 2 Mal Predator in H und MH und einmal die Egi Collector. Ich war immer gegen den Hearty Rise Hype der z.Zt. um die Predator gemacht wird….Sorry aber die Ruten sind echt gut. Schön leicht, sehr straff und die die ich gesehen habe ware sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie am Wasser das halten was versprochen und wvon vielen berichtet wird. WG ist absolut realistisch. Einzig der Griff wäre mir ein wenig zu kurz. Knapp 300 Schleifen dafür….neee….200... Jepp!#6

Die Egi Rute ist dagegen ist zwar kotzehäßlich aber ich bin trotzdem von dieser Rute begeistert. Super leicht, top verarbeitet, schön dünn…Das Handteil ist allerdings noch kürzer als bei der Predator sonst hätte ich die sofort eingepackt. #6

Jackson The Rod. Der Rollenhalter ist echt son Ding, muss man mögen. Hatte auch nur die 240er Version in der Hand. Straffer, angenehmer Blank, gut verarbeitet. Ich würde sie gern mal fischen...….knapp 300 Öcken….NOPE! 

Quantum Smoke….auf diese Rute war ich total gespannt und bin ebenso entäuscht worden. Ich hatte das Gefühl ne 3 Meter Dachlatte in der Hand zu haben.Das Design ist allerdings echt ein Hammer. Der Blank ist sicherlich in Ordnung (krasse Aktion) und die Verarbeitung ebenfalls aber das Handteil ist dermaßen lang…geht für mich garnicht. Lag mir persönlich alles andere als gut in der Hand. Der Preis ist für den dem die Rute gefällt sicherlich in Ordnung. #h

Die Baitjigger- Immer wieder hatte ich über den Stecken gelesen und war gespannt. Ich muss sagen gut verarbeitet, der Blank ist straff und geht gut mit. Die Ringanzahl….sah komisch aus...ich weiss auch nicht. Irgendwie ist sie nicht mein Ding. Aber die Rute liegt gut in der Hand. 

Das neue Teil was Uli mit Greys auf den Markt bring ist eine Neuauflage der Plainum Specialist. Der Foregrip ist etwas Dunkler als beim vorgänger. Das 80 gr Model liegt gut in der Hand, der Griff ist allerding (Greys) viel zu dünn. Ich hatte was innovativeres erwartet. Preis keine Ahnung ich war so entäuscht, dass ich nicht mehr gefragt habe. |uhoh:

Kurz um: Das Handteil der Uli Beyer in den Maßen der Gladius mit dem Blank der Predator und das ganze im Design der Smoke...das wäre was für den Papa. :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schöner Bericht, hast ja echt was geschafft da.
Und Bestätigung verdichteten Wissens: Alles das "passt" nicht so richtig ...

Ich bin mit dem Umbau von Stangenruten ganz gut zufrieden fürs erste, relativ wenig Arbeit beim Griffumbau (dank Chinausenmäßig Fastkaumverklebung sogar meist einfacher als gedacht), man kann den Stock aber trotzdem erstmal am Wasser sofort ausführen und den Blank austesten, bei Bedarf auch schnell wieder loswerden, und verliert nur ein Porto im Bereich 6 bis 9 EUR.
. 
Wenn mir der Blank gefällt, der Preis gut ist und der Griff eh sowieso besch...en daneben, egal ob da jetzt 500 oder "nur" 100 EUR für aufgerufen wurden, dann ist für mich ein neuer Topmaterialgriff für einen 20er gemacht und wertig gemacht! :m

Ein von unmöglicher Position versetzter Leitring oder ein dringlicher Austausch geht noch einfacher.
Achso, rate mal wie sich dein letzter Satz schon materialisert hat ...


----------



## herrmann1 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Jungs 

Bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen zanderstecken für die Elbe . Hatte bis dato nur die Berkley Skelator 2  15-40gr. Ist zwar so nicht schlecht habe aber irgendwie kein gefühl damit . Finde die angabe des wurfgewichtes eher zu wenig . Hatte wie so viele auch eine von HR im Blickwinkel . Zur auswahl stehen die predator 10-50g oder die zanderforce
wobei diese mir mit 2,50m für die Elbe Steinpackung zu kurz erscheint .Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt .


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, hast ja echt was geschafft da.
> Und Bestätigung verdichteten Wissens: Alles das "passt" nicht so richtig ...
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Umbau von Stangenruten ganz gut zufrieden fürs erste, relativ wenig Arbeit beim Griffumbau (dank Chinausenmäßig Fastkaumverklebung sogar meist einfacher als gedacht), man kann den Stock aber trotzdem erstmal am Wasser sofort ausführen und den Blank austesten, bei Bedarf auch schnell wieder loswerden, und verliert nur ein Porto im Bereich 6 bis 9 EUR.
> ...


 

Da hast Du Recht! 

An meine Lesath XH kommt so schnell von den anderen Stangenruten für mein Empfinden auch keine dran. Habe mir Ende letzten Jahres das selbe Model nochmal als Reserve gekauft.

Einzig das Handteil stört mich. Ich spiele schon Lange mit dem Gedanken mir nen anderen Griff drauf basteln zu lassen. Dann wäre Sie perfekt!

Die Ersatz Lesath bleibt bis zum Bruch von Nr. 1 OVP im Schrank


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Neue Stella Ende März im Handel...die neue Lesath wird dann bestimmt nihct mehr all zu lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ich glaub dieses Jahr nicht mehr... Osaka ist schon vorbei, oder kommt dieses Jahr noch mal (weltweit) eine bedeutende Messe?


----------



## schuppe132 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab gestern die Predator MH (nicht die evtl. von mir angedachte H) mit meiner SS 3 (60g) am Wasser verglichen.

Mit 12,5 cm Stint und 10 g geht an der SS schon alles, Absinken mit Köderbewegungen und Grundkontakte etc. sind deutlich zu spüren. Die Predator beginnt est ab 14 g (und zwar stark eingeschränkt) ein Gefühl für Grundkontakte aufzubauen.

Sie ist eher ab 17-20 g richtig gut zu fischen. Die SS ist im direkten Vergleich von der Aktion her schneller oder eben giftiger (so auch Originalworte bei CMW).

Die Predator würde ich von der Feunfühligkeit eher mit der SS 2 vergleichen. Sie hat auch im Verhältnis zur SS 3 eine eher durchgängigere Aktion im Handteil (was ich eigentlich lieber mag).

Da ich beim Jiggen jedoch den höchsten Wert auf das Ködergefühl (also Grundberührungen, Bisse etc.) lege, ist die Predator nicht meine Rute. Wird also keine H werden sondern eine SS 2.


Dennoch ist die Predator ansonsten eine schöne Rute. Sie ist straff, leicht, gut verarbeitet und nicht kopflastig.

Sie macht einen kräftigen Eindruck und wirkt im Vergleich zur SS 3 mehr als robustes Arbeitstier.

Obwohl ich ein Rollenfußhalter bin, ist der lange Vorgriff der Predator kein Problem. Zwar ist er im ersten Moment ungewohnt, die Rute kann aber wunderbar gehalten und geführt werden. Aufgrund der etwas durchgehenderen Aktion sicherlich nicht nur für das Jiggen sondern auch für das Blinkern voll geeignet.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die SS 3 ist wahnsinnig robust, da braucht sich keiner Sorgen machen.
Ich habe sie letztes Jahr mit in Norwegen und an den Bodden gehabt und wirklich brutal gefordert. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



schuppe132 schrieb:


> Da ich beim Jiggen jedoch den höchsten Wert auf das Ködergefühl (also Grundberührungen, Bisse etc.) lege, ist die Predator nicht meine Rute. Wird also keine H werden sondern eine SS 2.


Du scheinst aber ein Spitzenanzeigerfetischist zu sein, da ist die SS3 dann klar die dynamischere Rute. 
Andere Leuts wollen aber gerne recht hart bis vorne und wenn Auslenkung, dann eine etwas mehr durchgängige Köderaktion an der Spitze, mögen Zappelspitzen gar nicht und werten anders.
Beides hat seine Berechtigung und ich habe beides (extreme A- oder runde B-Aktion) zur Verfügung, was je nach Situation Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Kotzi (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Um jetzt auch mal hier nachzufragen.
Ich fische im Bodden vom Boot auf Zander und dann oft auch relativ flach mit meistens weichem Boden. Köder sind meistens 5 Easy Shiner,Fat Swing Impact 4.8, 4.5er Shaker usw am meistens 14 Gramm Jig.

Nun suche ich eine extrem sensible Jigrute mit der ich die Zander noch sicher gehakt kriege.
Länge von 2.10 bis 2.50 , 2 geteilt, Spinning.

Ködergefühl und eine gute Spitzenanzeige sind mir bei meinem Köderspektum sehr wichtig, besonders wegen den oft ungünstigen Bedingungen ( Wind, Wellen, weicher Boden).

Was für eine Rute würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?

Mfg und schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Promachos (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Kotzi!

Wenn's "Stangenruten" sein sollen, dann schau dir die Berkley Ripple Pro (ich kenne nur die "alte" mit dem gelben Strich; zum neuen Modell "Evo" kann ich nichts sagen) oder die Pezon&Michel Gunki Bushi an.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bobbykron (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab auch schon nach der 2.40 RippLe gesucht. Die bekommt man ja so gut wie nicht mehr


----------



## Kotzi (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ripple Pro wurde mir auch schon empfohlen, die werde ich dann mal versuchen in die Finger zu kriegen, P&M Ruten mag ich irgendwie nicht mehr so sehr, die waren immer recht "brettig".


----------



## Promachos (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon nach der 2.40 RippLe gesucht. Die bekommt man ja so gut wie nicht mehr



Hallo.

Schon mal bei Gerlinger oder Bode geschaut? Und zur Not gibt's ja 321.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bobbykron (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

In 2.40m nirgends gefunden


----------



## Promachos (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Stell deinen Wunsch mal bei "Suche" ein und schau auch mal bei anderen Anglerforen.


----------



## Promachos (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



bobbykron schrieb:


> In 2.40m nirgends gefunden



Entweder ich kann zaubern oder ... #c:
http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/..._nr_+1196_809_+laenge+2_37m_+wg+20_50g/38688/
Dort findest du auch das Modell mit genau 240 cm, aber deutlich niedrigerem WG.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## dim888 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So meine 2 handmade ruten sind fertig:vik:
eine 2,70m ss3 -60g und 2,00m batson forecast graphite 1/16-1/4oz. . .


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dim888 schrieb:


> So meine 2 handmade ruten sind fertig:vik:
> eine 2,70m ss3 -60g und 2,00m batson forecast graphite 1/16-1/4oz. . .



Stark!


----------



## Promachos (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Entweder ich kann zaubern oder ... #c:
> http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/914/berkley+steckrute+ripple+pro+spin_nr_+1196_809_+laenge+2_37m_+wg+20_50g/38688/
> Dort findest du auch das Modell mit genau 240 cm, aber deutlich niedrigerem WG.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Danke, Bobbykron. Gerne geschehen#d. Übertreib's bitte nicht mit der Dankbarkeit|uhoh:.


----------



## bobbykron (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Danke, Bobbykron. Gerne geschehen#d. Übertreib's bitte nicht mit der Dankbarkeit|uhoh:.



:k
Sorry, irgendwie ist mir der Beitrag durchgerutscht|kopfkrat
Hatte ich noch nicht gelesen.
Besten dank dafür, ich werd sie mir mal kommen lassen:m


----------



## Promachos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kommt vor. Kein Problem - schön, wenn ich dir helfen konnte. Du wirst deine Freude an der Rute haben!:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Haben wir sie jetzt schon alle durch?;+


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

genau, gibt es noch einen Kandidaten?


----------



## Teimi (17. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gerade neu ist ja diese, http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/white-veit-limited-edition.html eine weiterentwickelte Predator mit einem anderen noch etwas feinfuehligeren Blank und anpassbaren Gewichten. Die Optik ist Geschmackssache aber ich mag sie, sieht aehnlich aus wie meine Veritas..


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

nein, eine Veit Wilde Edition... ist ja abgefahren, muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Aber die Optik gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn ich nicht irre, hat er die Rute am Wochenende auch auf der Messe (AnJa) in Neumünster dabei gehabt, wo er Vorträge über das Zanderangeln gehalten hat. Da saß ich dann Freitag mit meiner Tochter auch in der ersten Reihe.

Ich fand die optisch gar nicht so schlecht....|rolleyes


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Fakten, die aber gar nicht stimmen. ;-) Ich werde dort nicht am Stand stehen (vielleicht mal vorbei schauen) und bin auch kein Teamangler oder sowas. Ich bin in meiner Funktion als Blinker-Redakteur für Vorträge über das Thema Zanderangeln dort. Woher hast du denn deine Infos?


 

Seite 15-17...

Petri heil!


----------



## Tisie (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So, so, der weiße Veit, wohl doch nicht so unabhängig bez. HR/PremiumTackle 

"White Veit limited Edition" - einfach wunderbar :q


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habs ja geahnt... die nächste Sau die durchs Dorf gejagt wird, allerdings muss die Rute deswegen ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. Komisch nur das erstklassige Produkte keine Werbung brauchen... habt ihr vom Chubby schon mal Werbung gesehen? 

ein weißer Blank muss ja auch nicht zwangsläuflig hässlich sein, siehe Illex Pepper. Aber weiß mit schwarzer Lackierung bzw. Ringbindungen |kopfkrat


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ein weißer Blank hat IMO einen ganz entscheidenden Vorteil:

Während der Dämmerung in gestrüppigem Gelände usw. sieht man die Rutenspitze deutlich besser - die "Anrammgefahr" sinkt.

Auch die Beobachtung der Spitze beim Angeln fällt bei (Fast-) Dunkelheit leichter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn schon weiß, dann passt hier die fast reinweiße Shimano Stradic sehr gut. Weißer wäscht ... 
ähm bietet zur Zeit keiner! :m
Sowohl in Farbe als auch in Güte des Blanks. Die Aktion ist ein stückweit extrem und sehr anders, noch weit spitziger als ein SS3 oder ABU Rocksweeper Nano mal zum Vergleich. Nicht beschreibbar, muss man probieren, wird man mögen oder gar nicht.

Bei den kurzen 8'1" Modellen dürfte der Griff wohl jedem passen, an den längeren 9'1" Modellen wirkt die gleiche Grifflänge nur wie eine vorsätzliche Fehlkonstruktion von Unwissenden, und bei den noch längeren schweigen wir lieber darüber.  

Aber Griffe hatten wir schon, das Dilemma schlechthin mit den Fertigruten von der Stange, Tendenz eher dauernd schlimmer werdend, wegen immer günstigeren "Spargriffleins" :g #d


----------



## Teimi (18. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Zitat Veit Wilde:
Ich denke, wer die Predator hat, kommt damit schon sehr gut klar. Die WV hat einen anderen Blank, der einen Tick weicher und sensibler ist, natürlich trotzdem mit dem so wichtigen harten Rückgrat. Er lädt sich beim Werfen auch noch ein bisschen besser auf und lässt sich super mit Shads zwischen 10 und 18 cm fischen. Enorm ist der Unterschied aber nicht und die Predator ist und bleibt eine fantastische Rute. Die WV bietet natürlich zusätzlich noch eine absolut perfekte und individuell einstellbare Balance dank Kontergewicht und dazu noch, die mir sehr wichtige Hakenöse. Naja und dann sieht sie natürlich mit dem weißen Look viel schöner aus (subjektive Einschätzung).


----------



## nordbeck (21. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achso. Na dann ist ja alles klar.|supergri
> 
> Du verstehst aber sicher die Zweifel an der Unabhängigkeit der Empfehlung wenn dein Bild beim Hersteller auftaucht. Sowas passiert heutzutage wohl kaum zufällig und ohne Wissen des Bildrechtsinhabers. Bei anderen Firmen fließt Geld wenn jemand Teamangler ist(bzw. als soclher dargestellt wird).
> 
> ...




interessant, dass es nun ne veit edition der rute gibt |bigeyes

nicht, dass ich der rute die qualität absprechen möchte, nur interessant wie sich manche sachen entwickeln #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ein weißer Blank muss ja auch nicht zwangsläuflig hässlich sein, siehe Illex Pepper. Aber weiß mit schwarzer Lackierung bzw. Ringbindungen |kopfkrat



Abu Veritas lässt grüssen


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> interessant, dass es nun ne veit edition der rute gibt |bigeyes
> 
> nicht, dass ich der rute die qualität absprechen möchte, nur interessant wie sich manche sachen entwickeln #h


 

Siehe die Seiten 15-17 dieses Threads! 

Schwach! #q


----------



## Scholle 0 (27. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat ,wird sie nutzen!!!
Das hat nichts mit Schwäche zu tun.
Und wer von sich etwas anderes behauptet, sollte mal ganz tief in sich gehen.
MfG Scholle


----------



## nordbeck (27. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Siehe die Seiten 15-17 dieses Threads!
> 
> Schwach! #q




Ich weiß. Eigentlich sollte der Beitrag von tinca mitzitiert werden. Hat leider nicht geklappt. 

Darum ging es mir nämlich auch eigentlich


----------



## nordbeck (27. März 2014)

Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat ,wird sie nutzen!!!
> Das hat nichts mit Schwäche zu tun.
> Und wer von sich etwas anderes behauptet, sollte mal ganz tief in sich gehen.
> MfG Scholle




Lies doch mal besagte Seiten. Dass es die Edition gibt ist doch super und das hat Veit sich auch verdient. 

Allerdings war produktplatzierung hier von Anfang an ersichtlich. Wenn das dann erst vehement abgestritten wird und kurze Zeit später ne sonder Edition rauskommt, dann hat das schon ein geschmäckle.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. März 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Lies doch mal besagte Seiten. Dass es die Edition gibt ist doch super und das hat Veit sich auch verdient.
> 
> Allerdings war produktplatzierung hier von Anfang an ersichtlich. Wenn das dann erst vehement abgestritten wird und kurze Zeit später ne sonder Edition rauskommt, dann hat das schon ein geschmäckle.



Eben! Und das gleiche Spiel gabs mal im MB fishing Thread auf Seite 41.

Erst grosses Dementi aber dann vergessen was auf der eigenen Homepage steht...dumm gelaufen.

Die kommentare wurden dann aber wegen "off topic" gelöscht...

Ich denke hier hat niemand ein Problem mit sponsoring o.ä aber alle hätten verständlicherweise ein problem damit angelogen und oder verarscht zu werden. Oder?


----------



## HeikoNRW (14. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Konnte jetzt eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der White veit machen?


----------



## Martinez (26. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Warum halten viele so viel auf den neuen Crank Stick II von Fox?
Würd mich über paar Infos freuen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Vorgänger Versionen der Crank Stick II waren sehr gute Ruten, Unabhängig davon ob man D.I. nun mag oder nicht. Von daher ist zu erwarten, das die neue auch kein Ramsch sein wird. Ich hoffe, das ich mir sie mal irgendwann anschauen kann.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das Dingen sieht suf den bildern jedenfalls gut aus.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich denke ich bestelle Sie einfach mal.
Was ich schade finde, wenn da schon ein Protection-Case bei ist, warum nicht gleich mit Ausbuchtung für die Rolle....


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bestelle Sie einfach mal.
> Was ich schade finde, wenn da schon ein Protection-Case bei ist, warum nicht gleich mit Ausbuchtung für die Rolle....


 
Was ist eigentlich aus Dir und der Strehlow Super flitsche geworden?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Lese hier: Link
Dann kennst du meine Entscheidung sicher


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ach guck! 

Aber die Predator haste noch und fischst sie begeistert?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja noch  
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Spinnrute.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Ulitmative Rute wirds nicht geben.... denn jeder hat andere Ansprüche... ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab auch jahrelang gesucht und es aufgegeben.
Mit jeder tollen Rute steigen die Ansprüche weiter und man will mehr. 
Ein Circulus vitiosus......


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kenne ich, hatte vor kurzem meine allererste Gf Rute in der Hand. 
Eine Snowbee von Moritz. Gott war das eine Wabblestock


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. April 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der ultimativen Spinnrute.



dann guck dir mal die Shadshaker 2 an. Hat nen Compile-X Blank und sieht noch dazu sexy aus
 |wavey:


----------



## Martinez (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei mir ist heute meine Illex Delivrance Crusher 240MH gelandet, nachdem ich aus Berichten - ja ohne zu "begrabbeln" - die CrankStickII als zu steif für mich ausgeschlossen habe. 

Gibt es bereits bei uns im Board einige Jünger mit der CSII?

Viele Grüße
Martinez


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> dann guck dir mal die Shadshaker 2 an. Hat nen Compile-X Blank und sieht noch dazu sexy aus
> |wavey:


 
Haben wir die hier nicht schonmal durchgekaut???


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Martinez schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute meine Illex Delivrance Crusher 240MH gelandet, nachdem ich aus Berichten - ja ohne zu "begrabbeln" - die CrankStickII als zu steif für mich ausgeschlossen habe.
> 
> Gibt es bereits bei uns im Board einige Jünger mit der CSII?
> 
> ...


 
Du zweifelst an Deiner Entscheidung...? Das ist schlecht!

Ich finde die CS2 chic....ob ich Sie mir hole weiss ich noch nicht ich habe in der Klasse ne 240 Biomaster die nen guten Job macht.

Aber die CS2 sieht schon gut aus....hm...Schööön mit ner schwarzen Vanquish....hmmmmmm.....

Mal gucken!


----------



## Martinez (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nein, ich zweifel nicht an meiner Entscheidung.
Die Illex macht einen klasse Eindruck und wird am Samstag gestestet, ist nur ein bische kopflastig wenn man die Rolle anders hält als ich, von daher komm ich damit sehr gut klar.

Auf der anderen Seite gehöre ich nicht zu den Leuten, die Ihre eigenen Sachen "anhimmeln" und sich nicht eines besseren belehren lassen. Daher lasse ich mich überrasche was die CSII für ein Stecken ist .


----------



## Promachos (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Martinez,

was hat aus deiner Sicht gegen die Bushi gesprochen?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Twister_Jigger (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist die Bush jetzt schon High-End?


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Ist die Bush jetzt schon High-End?



Wenn die Predator highend ist dann ist so einiges highend:vik:


----------



## Martinez (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Martinez,
> 
> was hat aus deiner Sicht gegen die Bushi gesprochen?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hallo Promachos,

bei der Gunki hat mir der Griff bzw. der Übergang von Rollenhalter/Griff zum Blank nicht gefallen.

Hinzu kommt das mir die Spitze der Bushi zu straff gewesen ist.

Gruß
Martinez


----------



## Twister_Jigger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sorry aber jetzt driftet das ganze stark zu OT ab...Bushi und Gunki haben nun gar nichts mit Highend zu tun.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Sorry aber jetzt driftet das ganze stark zu OT ab...Bushi und Gunki haben nun gar nichts mit Highend zu tun.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Und weiter?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und weiter?



Sorry, aber sammelst du Beiträge oder warum kommentierst du alles?


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

"Sorry" aber das war ne Frage und kein Kommentar!

Und eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten ist unhöflich! :m

Ich formulier es für Dich aber nochmal anders:

Meine Frage "Und weiter?" bezieht sich auf den von Dir gemachten Kommentar und bedeutet soviel wie:

"Und nun, was schlägst Du vor?"

"Wie geht es nun weiter mit dem Thema, kannst Du eine weitere HE-Zanderrute nennen über die wir reden können?"

"Hä, zu was soll uns Dein Kommentar nun bewegen?"

Und last but not least:

"DANN SCHLAG HALT NE ANDERE RUTE VOR WENN DU SO GENAU BESCHEID WEISST UND ÜBER DIE REGULARIEN VERFÜGST WAS HIGHEND IST UND WAS NICHT!"

..
..


Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Tisie (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

HighEnd ist rel. klar definiert ... ich sehe das als "State of the Art", sprich Stand der Technik, das beste was aktuell möglich ist.

Und wenn der Threadtitel "high-end zanderrute gesucht!" ist, wird damit wohl kaum eine Bushi oder Gunki gemeint sein.

Was nicht heißt, daß das schlechte Ruten sind, aber wenn Ihr darüber diskutieren wollt, macht doch einfach einen neuen Thread "Zanderrute mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis" auf, danke!

Ansonsten macht das Abo dieses Threads hier für mich keinen Sinn mehr. Ich erwarte hier Beiträge/Diskussionen über neue Topmodelle unter den Zanderruten zu lesen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## dorschangler12345 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der hearty rise Zanderforce oder gar die neue ´night attack´ und kann ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben ?


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. Mai 2014)

*Sinnfreier Thread*

Der mittlerweile sinnfreie Thread könnte auch heißen: "ich bin 18 jähriger Fanboy und will mit einer teuren Rute angeben" oder "ich verdiene mit meiner Angelausrüstung-Werbung". Interessant wer hier mit welchen Gründen zu beurteilen hat, was "High-End" ist. Hier ist wohl Nachplappern von irgendwelchen semiprof. TV-und Markenangler-Statements Trumpf, die mit ihrer Meinung nur eines im Sinn haben, Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke Hann 


War wurde ich recht am Anfang fast gesteinigt, als ich ne SS3 (Eigenbau) ins Rennen geschickt hatte..... War wohl nicht teuer genung um ne High-End zu sein......


----------



## Tisie (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Der mittlerweile sinnfreie Thread könnte auch heißen: "ich bin 18 jähriger Fanboy und will mit einer teuren Rute angeben" oder "ich verdiene mit meiner Angelausrüstung-Werbung". Interessant wer hier mit welchen Gründen zu beurteilen hat, was "High-End" ist. Hier ist wohl Nachplappern von irgendwelchen semiprof. TV-und Markenangler-Statements Trumpf, die mit ihrer Meinung nur eines im Sinn haben, Geld zu verdienen.





Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke Hann
> 
> 
> War wurde ich recht am Anfang fast gesteinigt, als ich ne SS3 (Eigenbau) ins Rennen geschickt hatte..... War wohl nicht teuer genung um ne High-End zu sein......



Ist doch Quatsch (von der Veit-Predator-Geschichte vielleicht mal abgesehen)! Ich fische seit Jahren nur noch Eigenbauten, hab hier auch schon was dazu geschrieben, interessiere mich aber trotzdem dafür, was im Bereich der Top-Fertigruten Stand der Dinge ist. Ich bin da sehr aufgeschlossen und hole mir auch gerne Inspirationen hinsichtlich guter Blankeigenschaften und/oder Details in Aufbau/Komponenten, die ich bei meinen eigenen Aufbauten dann evtl. einbringen kann.

Wenn in einem Thread, der "HighEnd" im Namen trägt, über beliebige 08-15-Ruten diskutiert wird, ist das einfach am Thema vorbei und ein Hinweis darauf absolut legitim. Die persönliche Intention eines jeden für sein Interesse an einer HighEnd-Rute ist dabei völlig nebensächlich!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sinnfreier Thread*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Der mittlerweile sinnfreie Thread könnte auch heißen: "ich bin 18 jähriger Fanboy und will mit einer teuren Rute angeben" oder "ich verdiene mit meiner Angelausrüstung-Werbung". Interessant wer hier mit welchen Gründen zu beurteilen hat, was "High-End" ist. Hier ist wohl Nachplappern von irgendwelchen semiprof. TV-und Markenangler-Statements Trumpf, die mit ihrer Meinung nur eines im Sinn haben, Geld zu verdienen.


 

Einer der meiner Meinung nach bis jetzt besten Kommentare des Jahres! #6

Tisie hat aber auch Recht!

Kennt einer von Euch die Zanderrute die der Kollege Gutjahr selber gebaut hat oder hat anfertigen lassen. Ist kein Serienmodell. Aber vielleicht kann einer von den Selbstbauern was dazu sagen. 

Ich weiss nicht wie das Ding heisst.HAb ich aber irgendwo mal gesehen oder von gelesen...

...ahh habs gefunden. Kick ass heisst der Knüppel! Erinnert mich stark an die neue Crank Stick 2 :

http://fanatic-fishing.blogspot.de/2014/03/kickass-und-ein-dicker-barsch.html


----------



## shocki (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



dorschangler12345 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit der hearty rise Zanderforce oder gar die neue ´night attack´ und kann ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben ?




Hab die Zanderforce in 6-26 gramm. Es ist eine gute Rute um mit kleinen Gummis/Köpfen zu Faulenzen/Jiggen. Sie besitzt eine gute Rückmeldung gute Verarbeitung. 
Fische damit 7-10 gramm Köpfe - Gummis 8-13cm Stints und ähnlich Schlankes. 
5gr. Köpfe sollten allerdings die Untergrenze darstellen - 12 gr die Obergrenze. Es gibt allerdings noch die 32gr. Version, die sollte etwas mehr vertragen.

Fazit:
Eine wirklich gute Rute, aber was außergewöhnliches ist sie auch nicht. Preis/Leisung ist OK


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Sinnfreier Thread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ist kein Serienmodell. Aber vielleicht kann einer von den Selbstbauern was dazu sagen.



Daten: SS3 Blank, 260cm, 15-95g

Zur SS3 findest du doch genug Infos. Hier im Board oder im RBF.#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja dann ist doch alle prima hier im Thread! :vik:


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> HighEnd ist rel. klar definiert ... ich sehe das als "State of the Art", sprich Stand der Technik, das beste was aktuell möglich ist.
> 
> Und wenn der Threadtitel "high-end zanderrute gesucht!" ist, wird damit wohl kaum eine Bushi oder Gunki gemeint sein.
> 
> ...



genau so ist es! Weder eine HR noch die CSII sollten hier eigentlich diskutiert werden aus den genannten Gründen, denn es gibt einfach besseres. 

Hatte die CSII etwa 5min. am See in der Hand... das hat mir schon gereicht |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> genau so ist es! Weder eine HR noch die CSII sollten hier eigentlich diskutiert werden aus den genannten Gründen, denn es gibt einfach besseres.
> 
> Hatte die CSII etwa 5min. am See in der Hand... das hat mir schon gereicht |supergri



Was meinst du mit CSII?
Und nenn doch mal ein paar bessere bitte als die HR und SS3 usw.


----------



## Merlin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit CSII?
> Und nenn doch mal ein paar bessere bitte als die HR und SS3 usw.



Das würde mich auch gerne Wissen..


----------



## piggy (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit CSII?



Ich denke, dass die CrankStickII gemeint ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



piggy schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die CrankStickII gemeint ist.



Aha.#6

Davon ab ist das technische "High-End" schon lange vor dem preislichen erreicht.
Die Rutenpreise variieren von Marke zu Marke sehr stark bei identischem Material - sind also m.M.n. sehr vom Markennamen abhängig.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

CSII... http://www.foxrage.com/product.php?section=24&product=188&catalogue=5

Die SS3 passt schon, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Der C. Weckesser hat aktuell ein paar Vorführgeräte zum Sonderpreis auf Lager. War neulich erst bei ihm vor Ort und hab mir eine Fliegenrute geschnappt.

Was die Sensibilität betrifft setzt die Shadshaker 2 aber noch einen drauf, nicht weil die Rute teurer ist, aber der Compile-X Blank ist schon extrem geil. Unter den Barsch-Freaks schon längst kein Geheimnis mehr. Allerdings hat selbst diese Rute ihre Schwächen. Die Korkqualität ist eine Frechheit, da hätten die lieber mal Duplon verbaut und ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu kopflastig. Neupreis hätte ich aber auch nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die SS3 passt schon, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.




Dann passt die Predator auch.

Bei der Shadshaker müssten für den Preis schon echte Goldringe verbaut sein. Allein durch einen marginalen Unterschied des Kohlefasermaterials lässt sich der Preis nicht rechtfertigen.
Und ob die Ringe haltbarer sind als herkömmliche.......?

Da wird Exclusivität teuer verkauft, materialmäßig ist die sicher nicht so weit vom sonstigen High End weg, wie der Preis vermuten lässt.


----------



## Nickinho (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

moin moin,

kurze frage, kann ich mit der hearty rise predator mh noch jerkbaits wie den 14 cm zalt oder den salmo slider fischen oder sollte ich eher auf das H modell zurückgreifen?

lg,
nick

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Empfiehlst Du nicht in einem anderem Thread diese Rute einem Boardie, bin jetzt überrascht zumal Du sie selbst nichtmal fischt.

Beim Zalt 14 lieber die H ja ich habe die kpl. Serie


----------



## Nickinho (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

da ich mich selber gerade mit der thematik befasse konnte ich in dem momemt vllt ihm behilflich sein.man darf ja wohl Empfehlungen aussprechen oder ist das im board verboten?und ich habe ihm das h Modell empfohlen und habe nur hier nach der mh gefragt, weil ich mich vergewissern wollte, was sie schaffen könnte im Köderspektrum.
trotzdem danke für deine hilfe....  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Verboten ist das nicht, grob fahrlässig trifft es eher.
Material zu empfehlen was man selbst nur vom Papier her bzw. dem Internet kennt.

Stell dir vor ich hätte geschrieben:"nimm die mh die genügt" nur weil ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe...


----------



## Nickinho (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ich habe auch nicht geschrieben nimm die, sondern ihm gesagt, dass er sich die mal anschauen kann ! das ist ein großer unterschied...die Entscheidung liegt am ende dann beim Käufer.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weserwaller (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Keine Erbsenzählerei, geht um das Prinzip und war nicht mal provokativ sondern einfach nur gut gemeint. 
Möchte nicht wissen wieviele teure Fehlkäufe getätigt werden nur irgendwelcher schwammigen Foreninfos wegen und das nicht nur im Angelbereich.


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich finde auch das Weserwaller Recht hat....
Es macht schon mehr Sinn von eigenen Erfahrungen zu sprechen...
Im Netz die ganzen geschönten und gesponsorten Testberichte kann
jeder selber lesen....


----------



## ragbar (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Verboten ist das nicht, grob fahrlässig trifft es eher.
> Material zu empfehlen was man selbst nur vom Papier her bzw. dem Internet kennt.
> 
> Stell dir vor ich hätte geschrieben:"nimm die mh die genügt" nur weil ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe...



 Joah,best facking comment ever#6


----------



## Schnürlwascher (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Naja, wenn mich wer nach ner ordentlichen Raubfischrute fragt, würde ich unter anderem bestimmt auch die Predator nennen.

Ich hatte sie auch nur auf ner Messe in der Hand, bin aber überzeugt, dass es ein geiler Stock ist.

Ich denke schon, dass man auf gewisse Produkte hinweisen kann die hier im Forum öfter erwähnt werden. Auch ohne sie selbst zu kennen. Wenn diese "Empfehlung" entsprechend formuliert wird, sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Naja, wenn mich wer nach ner ordentlichen Raubfischrute fragt, würde ich unter anderem bestimmt auch die Predator nennen.
> 
> Ich hatte sie auch nur auf ner Messe in der Hand, bin aber überzeugt, dass es ein geiler Stock ist.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass man auf gewisse Produkte hinweisen kann die hier im Forum öfter erwähnt werden. Auch ohne sie selbst zu kennen. Wenn diese "Empfehlung" entsprechend formuliert wird, sehe ich kein Problem.



Ich bin da anderer Meinung....das  Ruten in dieser Preisklasse grundsätzlich sehr gut sind in doch klar...und wenn ein Angler sonst "nur" gute Spinnruten hat die nicht ganz diese Preisklasse haben sollte man dann auch schon ein
gewissen Unterschied merken...
Wenn ich alleine die Testberiche von der Predator lese dann geht es von eine supernonplusultra bis guten Zanderrute ,für den nächsten ist es mehr eine Allroundrute.....einer sagt bei 50g WG ist die ausgelastet..der nächste wirft da locker 70g mit....usw
Dazu kommen die "Angelprofis" die je nachdem welche Firma Sie zugetan sind oder wer sie sponsert ihre Testberichte schreiben..

Deswegen finde ICH nur Kommentare von Boardies die eine Rute selber besitzen und fischen hilfreich..alles andere finde ich unfair!
Gerade wenn jemand vielleicht lange darauf spart um sich so eine Rute mal zu gönnen..


----------



## angler1996 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Merlin sorry, alles richtig , nur was die Rute kostet ist eigentlich Wurscht:m
 Dieses Abgeschreibsel führt nur zu einem "Internetbild" einer bestimmten Rute und hat u.U.mit der Realität gar nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn ich was anschreibe, woher weiß ich das der Recht hat?, eine richtige Einschätzung gibt? 
 Nur weil es dieser oder jener "Profi" ist
 Gruß A.


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Merlin sorry, alles richtig , nur was die Rute kostet ist eigentlich Wurscht:m
> Dieses Abgeschreibsel führt nur zu einem "Internetbild" einer bestimmten Rute und hat u.U.mit der Realität gar nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn ich was anschreibe, woher weiß ich das der Recht hat?, eine richtige Einschätzung gibt?
> Nur weil es dieser oder jener "Profi" ist
> Gruß A.



Naja ...."high-end" Ruten sind in der Regel nicht ganz billig.
Ansonsten sind wir doch einer Meinung oder nicht ?


----------



## Schnürlwascher (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Du würdest also lieber erst gar nicht erfahren, dass es eine Rute wie die Hearty Rise Predator gibt, wenn kein User sie wirklich schon gefischt hat?

Ich denke wir haben hier verschiedene Ansätze. Ich bin froh, wenn ich im Forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht werde was es so alles auf dem Markt gibt. Auch ohne einen kompletten Praxistest eines Users. Ob mir der Artikel im Endeffekt gefällt, hängt sowieso von meinen eigenen Vorlieben ab. Aber so habe ich zumindest eine gößere Auswahl bei Neuanschaffungen.

Natürlich sollte aber keiner behaupten Artikel xyz ist das Nonplusultra, wenn er keine Ahnung davon hat.


----------



## buddah (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wenn der Zalt 14cm die Obergrenze ist dann ist die MH perfekt!!

Und ja ich habe die Rute selbst!!


----------



## angler1996 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Naja ...."high-end" Ruten sind in der Regel nicht ganz billig.
> Ansonsten sind wir doch einer Meinung oder nicht ?



jepp, sind wir|wavey:
 ja hier in diesem speziellen tröd geht's um high-end, war mehr verallgemeinert gemeint -ist doch letztlich egel, was die Rute gekostet hat- entweder eigene Erfahrungen oder nicht.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Du würdest also lieber erst gar nicht erfahren, dass es eine Rute wie die Hearty Rise Predator gibt, wenn kein User sie wirklich schon gefischt hat?
> 
> Ich denke wir haben hier verschiedene Ansätze. Ich bin froh, wenn ich im Forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht werde was es so alles auf dem Markt gibt. Auch ohne einen kompletten Praxistest eines Users. Ob mir der Artikel im Endeffekt gefällt, hängt sowieso von meinen eigenen Vorlieben ab. Aber so habe ich zumindest eine gößere Auswahl bei Neuanschaffungen.
> 
> Natürlich sollte aber keiner behaupten Artikel xyz ist das Nonplusultra, wenn er keine Ahnung davon hat.



OK so gesehen hast du auch Recht.
Es muss sowieso jeder selber Wissen wie er "seine" Rute auswählt.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich werde nach Schonzeitende die White Veit testen und dann gucken wir mal...bisher ist's aber ernüchternd.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich werde nach Schonzeitende die White Veit testen und dann gucken wir mal...bisher ist's aber ernüchternd.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das habe ich auch schon von Angel Kollegen gehört...
Für den Preis ist die sehr durchschnittlich war der Tenor..
Berichte mal wenn du Sie in der Praxis getestet hast.

Früher waren die Testberichte von Veit noch richtig gut...aber heute kann man oft nur noch den Kopf schütteln.....


----------



## Twister_Jigger (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe bereits eine zurückgehen lassen, da der Hakenhalter einfach abgefallen ist. Das Duplon an der Endkappe ist beim einfachen Festdrehen eingerissen. Und und und....ich werde aber einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben, die Richtung ist aber schon gegeben.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kann doch gar nicht sein...
Mehr sage ich dazu besser nicht #d
http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__white_veit____meine_rute.html


----------



## Tisie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits eine zurückgehen lassen, da der Hakenhalter einfach abgefallen ist. Das Duplon an der Endkappe ist beim einfachen Festdrehen eingerissen. Und und und....



Hört sich ein bißchen wie die Probleme mit der Rocksweeper an ... die Predator und Zanderforce wirkten im Laden auf mich ganz ordentlich, was die Verarbeitung angeht, zumindest im Maßstab zu anderen Fertigruten.

Ist schon schade, wenn ein sicher nicht schlechter Blank beim Aufbau (zu diesem Preis!) keine ordentliche Qualität liefert, zumindest lässt es die Beschreibung in einem anderen Licht erscheinen:



			
				http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__white_veit____meine_rute.html schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... doch dies wäre aus meiner Sicht ein Kompromiss geworden unter dem die Qualität der Anbauteile und der Verarbeitung gelitten hätten.
> ...
> Für den Aufbau der Rute habe ich beste Anbauteile ausgesucht.
> ...



Na mal schauen, wie die Praxiserfahrungen ausfallen ... es bleibt spannend.

Nochmal zu Blanks und Qualität im allgemeinen ... meiner Meinung nach sind die Japaner (im oberen Mittelklasse und HigEnd Segment) der europäischen Massenware (auch der besseren) ein ganzes Stück voraus, das merkt jeder, der mal eine entsprechende Rute gefischt hat. Die Blanks spielen bez. Schnelligkeit/Rückstellung, Aktion, Gewicht, Balance und Sensibilität schon in einer anderen Liga, nur leider finden sich für das Ruten-Spektrum der hiesigen Zanderangelei vom Ufer kaum passende Ruten und die schwereren WG-Klassen sind meist Baitcaster. Wer sich jedoch damit anfreunden und gedanklich von den eingefahrenen Rutenlängen lösen kann, dem kann ich nur empfehlen, mal so eine Rute (unter dem HighEnd-Anspruch) zu testen (inzwischen teilweise auch in D erhältlich, siehe z.B. Nippon-Tackle). Die Qualität der Komponenten und des Aufbaus ist meist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und sehr fortschrittlich, d.h. neue Konzepte werden von den Japanern sehr flott umgesetzt. Ansonsten führt nach meinen Vorstellungen für eine wirklich hochwertige, längere (HighEnd Zander-) Spinnrute kaum ein Weg an 'ner Custom vorbei, zumal der Preis im Vergleich zu vielen hier im Thread genannten (und dann ggf. trotzdem mangelhaften) Ruten nicht so viel höher ist.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mefomaik (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Habe auch die Predator,der blank ist top,für das wurfspektrum 14-25g echt zu empfehlen!was mich ein wenug stört das die Griffe bei den neuen leichten Ruten immer kürzer werden!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Twister_Jigger (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hört sich ein bißchen wie die Probleme mit der Rocksweeper an ... die Predator und Zanderforce wirkten im Laden auf mich ganz ordentlich, was die Verarbeitung angeht, zumindest im Maßstab zu anderen Fertigruten.
> 
> Ist schon schade, wenn ein sicher nicht schlechter Blank beim Aufbau (zu diesem Preis!) keine ordentliche Qualität liefert, zumindest lässt es die Beschreibung in einem anderen Licht erscheinen:
> 
> ...





Hallo Matthias!

Ich will nicht zuviel vorweg nehmen, da ich ansonsten immer nur Fetzen aus dem Bericht entnehme. Der große Unterschied ist nunmal, dass die Rocke deutlich öfter produziert wurde und wird. Die White Veit ist lediglich auf 250 Stück limitiert, da akzeptiere ich keine Mängel. Ich habe die Rute mit meiner Gamakatsu Cheetah R verglichen und dabei kommt sie nur mäßig weg. Die Massenfertigung in der Preisklasse hat auf jeden Fall bessere Ringwicklungen als die WV  und wenn´s nur das wäre, könnte ich es verkraften


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bin gespannt ob Veit sich auch mal dazu äußert.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist jetzt eigentlich mittlerweile bekannt ob die hearty Rise und die Mitchell Rute den gleichen blank haben? Wenn ja wäre ein Umbau dieser doch die beste Alternative?


----------



## Twister_Jigger (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob Veit sich auch mal dazu äußert.



Bleibt abzuwarten, ich denke ich werde meinen Bericht bis Mitte Juni fertig haben und dann hier um Forum veröffentlichen. Wer sie testen möchte, kann gerne nach Köln kommen :m

Zum Anangeln am ersten Juni ist sie auf jeden Fall mit dabei #6


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kurze Frage an die Leute hier. Habe meine Aspius einem guten Freund verkauft und möchte mir nun eine neue Zanderrute gönnen. Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 300€. Leider haben die Händler hier in der Gegend kein vernünftiges Tackle, dass man sich mal anschauen sollte.
Kann mir hier jemand nen guten Stecken empfehlen?
Als Rolle dient die Vanquish.

Fast vergessen...die Ködergröße liegt bei 10-15 cm(Shaker,Sea Shad und Kopytos). Es werden meistens leichte Bleiköpfe gefischt zwischen 7-14 Gramm.


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob Veit sich auch mal dazu äußert.



Und wenn schon!?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Leute hier. Habe meine Aspius einem guten Freund verkauft und möchte mir nun eine neue Zanderrute gönnen. Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 300€. Leider haben die Händler hier in der Gegend kein vernünftiges Tackle, dass man sich mal anschauen sollte.
> Kann mir hier jemand nen guten Stecken empfehlen?
> Als Rolle dient die Vanquish.
> 
> Fast vergessen...die Ködergröße liegt bei 10-15 cm(Shaker,Sea Shad und Kopytos). Es werden meistens leichte Bleiköpfe gefischt zwischen 7-14 Gramm.




Servus,

Wäre für MICH der Einsatzbereich einer CMW SS3 -45Gr. Leider würde das nen Eigenbau mit sich ziehen - oder du lässt dir von Christan eine für rund 300-400€ anfertigen.


----------



## Tisie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias!
> 
> Ich will nicht zuviel vorweg nehmen, da ich ansonsten immer nur Fetzen aus dem Bericht entnehme. Der große Unterschied ist nunmal, dass die Rocke deutlich öfter produziert wurde und wird. Die White Veit ist lediglich auf 250 Stück limitiert, da akzeptiere ich keine Mängel. Ich habe die Rute mit meiner Gamakatsu Cheetah R verglichen und dabei kommt sie nur mäßig weg. Die Massenfertigung in der Preisklasse hat auf jeden Fall bessere Ringwicklungen als die WV  und wenn´s nur das wäre, könnte ich es verkraften



danke für die Vorabinfo und so gesehen hast Du natürlich Recht: wenn über eine limitierte Auflage der Eindruck von Exklusivität erweckt werden soll, sollte die Qualität natürlich umso besser sein (im Vergleich zur Großserie). Dabei ist diese Limitierungsgeschichte nicht mehr als ein geschickter wirtschaftlicher Schachzug ... fehlt nur noch 'ne Holzkiste zur Rute 

Bin gespannt auf Deinen ausführlichen Testbericht, gerade in Hinblick auf die großen Töne des Namensgebers der Serie!




Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Fast vergessen...die Ködergröße liegt bei 10-15 cm(Shaker,Sea Shad und Kopytos). Es werden meistens leichte Bleiköpfe gefischt zwischen 7-14 Gramm.





Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Wäre für MICH der Einsatzbereich einer CMW SS3 -45Gr.



Echt die 45er? Kein Schreibfehler?

Ich kenne die 45er nicht, habe aber die 60er und 95er ... für Köder *bis* 10cm an 7-14g hatte ich die 45er auch mal ins auge gefasst, mich dann aber anders entschieden. Für das genannte - zugegebenermaßen recht breite - Köderspektrum würde ich auf jeden Fall die 60er empfehlen, aber wenn die 15cm Köder (ich nehme mal an damit sind die Shaker und SeaShads in 6" gemeint) regelmäßig gefischt werden, bevorzuge ich dafür bereits die 95er.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Matthias,


ich würde die 60er für Köder mit mehr Gewicht nehmen. Du fischst ja auch ne leicht gekürzte SS3... meine ist ja nur um 2,5cm an der Spitze gekürzt.... dennoch finde ich ist die unterste Grenze der -60Gr SS3 10cm Köder + 10Gr Jig. Optimal ist zw. 14-18gr Jigs + Köder. Da merkt man beim Absinken den Zug und die Bewegung des Köders besser und vorallem beim Auftreffen entspannt sich der Blank, was MIR persönlich sehr entgegen kommt. Bei zu wenig Gewicht habe ich das Gefühl, dass beim Auftreffen des Köders am Boden nur die Schnur nachgibt - aber nix mehr so wirklich über den Blank kommt....


Und da würde ich die 45er einsetzen....  (und nein ich rede nicht von der Magnum ^^).


Edit: Sea Shads sind recht Schlank und haben wenig wiederstand im Wasser. Allein die Shaker in mehr als 4,5" werden dann das problem sein. dann wäre die -60gr eindeutig wieder besser.


----------



## weserwaller (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Im Teich kann man die 45er bis ca 13er Gufi fischen, bei Jiggewichten bis max.12gr. 

Habe ja von der 45er insgesamt 3 Stück in unterschidlichen Längen aufgebaut, selbst ungekürzt geht das, ist aber wirklich die Obergrenze für den Blank. 

Ich fische mit der 45er und solchen Ködern gerne über dem Kraut, da man selbst Krautkontakt sofort bemerkt.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Eigenbau kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage, falls ich mal vorhaben sollte die Rute wieder zu verkaufen.
Die Aspius war schon nicht schlecht, nur such ich eine Rute wo der Vordergriff nicht so kurz geraten ist wie bei der Yasei (halte meine Spinnrute immer am Vordergriff mit der Hand).
Aktionsmäßig war ich mit ihr zufrieden, die neue könnte evtl. ein wenig straffer sein.


----------



## Merlin (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Eigenbau kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage, falls ich mal vorhaben sollte die Rute wieder zu verkaufen.
> Die Aspius war schon nicht schlecht, nur such ich eine Rute wo der Vordergriff nicht so kurz geraten ist wie bei der Yasei (halte meine Spinnrute immer am Vordergriff mit der Hand).
> Aktionsmäßig war ich mit ihr zufrieden, die neue könnte evtl. ein wenig straffer sein.



Ich bin ja von der Smoke Rute begeistert


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Ich bin ja von der Smoke Rute begeistert



Hab auch schon ein wenig drüber gelesen. Scheint auch eine Rute zu sein mit der man einen größeren Wurfgewichtsbereich abdecken kann. Allerdings sieht der Griff ein wenig "gewöhnungsbedürfig" aus.


----------



## Tisie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich würde die 60er für Köder mit mehr Gewicht nehmen. Du fischst ja auch ne leicht gekürzte SS3... meine ist ja nur um 2,5cm an der Spitze gekürzt...



meine 60er auch, die habe ich oben und unten gleichermaßen um ca. 2,5cm gekürzt.




Fr33 schrieb:


> ... dennoch finde ich ist die unterste Grenze der -60Gr SS3 10cm Köder + 10Gr Jig. Optimal ist zw. 14-18gr Jigs + Köder. Da merkt man beim Absinken den Zug und die Bewegung des Köders besser und vorallem beim Auftreffen entspannt sich der Blank, was MIR persönlich sehr entgegen kommt. Bei zu wenig Gewicht habe ich das Gefühl, dass beim Auftreffen des Köders am Boden nur die Schnur nachgibt - aber nix mehr so wirklich über den Blank kommt ...



Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich, allerdings spielt der verwendete Köder für mich noch eine größere Rolle. So finde ich die 60er SS3 mit 5" Ködern (z.B. BA DieDapper oder auch der 4.5er Shaker) auch mit 7 oder 8,5g noch ganz gut fischbar (optimal ist das nicht, richtig, besser macht das z.B. die 1Oz Elite XL).

Grundsätzlich ist die WG-Auslegung immer ein Kompromiss aus möglichst direktem Anjiggverhalten der Rute (=> Spitze gibt beim anjiggen möglichst wenig nach) und guter Rückmeldung (=> bedingt eine Vorspannung der Spitze durch den Köder in der Absinkphase, deren Entspannung beim Grundkontakt des Köders den kleinen Tock erzeugt). Beide Eigenschaften sind etwas gegensätzlich und jeder ordnet da seinen persönliches Optimum bez. Ködergewicht/-größe etwas anders ein.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Edit: Sea Shads sind recht Schlank und haben wenig wiederstand im Wasser. Allein die Shaker in mehr als 4,5" werden dann das problem sein. dann wäre die -60gr eindeutig wieder besser.



Das stimmt schon, der 6er Shaker geht gar nicht an der 60er SS3 und der 6er SeaShad (an leichten Köpfen!) ist wieder Geschmackssache. Ich habe das mehrfach probiert und es geht schon irgendwie, aber man merkt das große Volumen des Köders schon recht deutlich, d.h. ein zackiges anjiggen ist eigentlich nicht mehr möglich, da gibt die 60er SS3 schon zu sehr nach. Mir persönlich damit schon zu viel für den Blank, aber bei reinem faulenzen sicher ein Kompromis, den man gehen kann.




Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Eigenbau kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage, falls ich mal vorhaben sollte die Rute wieder zu verkaufen.



Falscher Ansatz 



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Die Aspius war schon nicht schlecht, nur such ich eine Rute wo der Vordergriff nicht so kurz geraten ist wie bei der Yasei (halte meine Spinnrute immer am Vordergriff mit der Hand).
> Aktionsmäßig war ich mit ihr zufrieden, die neue könnte evtl. ein wenig straffer sein.



Günstigste Lösung wäre dann wohl, an eine Aspius einen längeren Vorgriff zu bauen.

Was meinst Du mit straffer? Schnellere Rückstellung oder steifer, d.h. mehr WG?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mal davon abgesehen - wenn ich MIR ne Rute aufbaue, dann stimme ich Grifflänge (und genau hier hapert es ja bei den meisten Ruten, da die einen zu kurzen Rear-Griff haben und dadurch keine Chance zum ausgleichen haben), Rollenhalter, Durchmesser des Griffes und auch Länge des Foregriffs auf MICH ab. Ich glaube ich habe für ne SS3 die ich an mich angepasst habe all in 160-180€ an Material gezahlt. Ist schick geworden - wenn auch nicht perfekt wie ein Industrielles Produkt... dafür aber so wie ich es haben wollte!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Was meinst Du mit straffer? Schnellere Rückstellung oder steifer, d.h. mehr WG?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich so schlecht ausgedrückt hab.
Damit meine ich ein etwas höheres Wurfgewicht, damit ich noch die 6 er Shaker ein bisschen besser führen kann. Bei der Aspius war das schon sehr grenzwertig. Denke es sollte dann schon an die 70-80 g laufen.
Mir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass dadurch das Gefühl für die kleineren Ködern ein wenig verloren geht. Allerdings fische ich lieber eine Nummer stärker da es bei uns auch sehr viele Hechte gibt.
Vielleicht schau ich mir mal die Predator in H an.


----------



## Tisie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen, alles gut ... dafür kann man ja nachfragen und die Terminologie ist ja teilweise auch etwas irreführend, selbst einige Hersteller/Shops verwenden die Begriffe manchmal missverständlich.

Bei 6er Shakern ist die Sache klar und Deine Einschätzung völlig richtig: ein mind. WG von 70-80g sollte die Rute dann auf jeden Fall haben, bei Shimano (und evtl. auch anderen Herstellern, muß man testen) würde ich mich in der XH-Klasse ab 100g orientieren (ich habe dafür die 95er SS3).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Hab auch schon ein wenig drüber gelesen. Scheint auch eine Rute zu sein mit der man einen größeren Wurfgewichtsbereich abdecken kann. Allerdings sieht der Griff ein wenig "gewöhnungsbedürfig" aus.



Ca. 90 % der Beiträge kommen von einem einzigen User, doch werden im Lauf des Jahres bestimmt noch weitere Meinungen dazu kommen.
Bei dem großen Wurfgewichtsbereich denke ich auch an die Blechpeitsche, welche real vielleicht mit 30-70 g. einzusetzen ist.




Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin ja von der Smoke Rute begeistert



Du scheinst die Rute zu besitzen.
Könntest du, wenn möglich, ein Foto vom Startring und einen der Ringe vom Spitzenteil einstellen?

Weißt du welche Ringe und Rollenhalter verbaut sind?
Ich gehe hier von Fuji Titanringen aus, da ich vor einiger Zeit gelesen hatte, dass die schwereren Modelle dieser Rute mit deutlich über 300 € vom Hersteller angegeben sind.
Zumindest vom Preis wäre das für eine Serienrute schon high end - meiner Meinung.
Interessant wäre für mich auch noch eine Angabe zum verwendeten Kohlefasermaterial, falls Informationen vorhanden.




Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Eigenbau kommt bei mir leider nicht in Frage, falls ich mal vorhaben sollte die Rute wieder zu verkaufen.



Man muss auch die Käufer verstehen.
Es werden neben echten CMW Ruten auch verbastelte Erstlingswerke angeboten und genauso beworben, z.B.: "CMW SSII, Fuji Sic, ..."

Neben den professionellen Rutenbauern gibt es aber doch auch einige semiprofessionelle, die auch sehr gute Arbeit abliefern. Wenn du dann noch auf unnötige Verzierungen verzichtest, könntest du einigermaßen günstig mit einer Custom-Rute weg kommen.


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Mr.Sprock
über die Smoke wurde hier im AB doch schon lang und breit geschrieben...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2_kEMbKxaw
Ich weiss ja nicht so du deinen 300€ Preis her hast ???
Für mich ist es die beste Stangenrute die auf dem Markt ist...und ich habe einige high end Ruten...
Der Blank von der Smoke gefällt mir z.B  besser als bei meiner Handmade Harrison VHF2
und kommt auch fast an meine CMW SS2 ran...
Wer sich keine Ruten bauen ( lassen) will ist mit der Smoke schon sehr gut bedient...

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung !!!!  und wenn jemand eine andere Rute besser findet dann kann er sich die doch kaufen....und will hier auch niemanden dazu überreden sich eine Smoke zu kaufen..


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hatte die Preisinformation irgendwo gelesen, doch inzwischen habe ich sie bestätigt gefunden und zwar auf der Zebco Webseite in diesem Katalog:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_ger/quantum_specialist.pdf

Die 75 g. Rute ist dort mit *312 €* und 
die 105 g. Rute mit *321 €* angegeben.

Im Netz findet man Preise um die 160 €.
Ich denke daher, dass es sich hier um 2. Wahl Ruten handelt oder um Ruten aus zweifelhaften Quellen.
Falls das nicht der Fall ist, habe ich große Zweifel an der Preispolitik.




Merlin schrieb:


> Für mich ist es die beste Stangenrute die auf dem Markt ist



Diesen Satz habe ich dort im Katalog auch wiedergefunden.
Zitat:
"*.... beste Spinnrute, die der Markt derzeit zu bieten hat!*"

Anders als bei der anderen Rute, die sich mit auf der Seite befindet und mit Fuji Ringen beworben wird, finde ich zu der Smoke Rute kein Wort zur Ringausstattung.
Zwar lässt sich eine Rute mit no name Ringe auch fischen, doch ist es für mich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse bei Serienruten Fujiringe verbaut sind.
Bis 120 € fände ich Alconite Ringe akzeptabel, bis 250 € dann Fuji Sic und ab über 300 € sollten schon Fuji Titanringe verbaut sein.
Es ist einfach ein Qualitätsmerkmal für mich.
*
Welche Ringe befinden sich also auf der Smoke?*

Ohne eine gewisse Ausstattung hat eine Rute m. Mn. hier in diesen Thread nichts zu suchen.

Der Rollenhalter scheint ein ALPS Metallrollenhalter zu sein.
Ein sehr guter Rollenhalter für Ansitzruten, doch halte ich ihn an Spinnruten für deplatziert, da einem im Winter / Frühjahr ohne Handschuhe dran fast die Finger fest frieren können.
Lediglich bei Wallerspinnruten halte ich sie für gut brauchbar.

Über das verwendete Blankmaterial finde ich nirgends nur ein Wort. Gerade bei einer so hochpreisigen Serienrute würde ich mir doch etwas mehr Transparenz wünschen.

Davon ab ist Zebco für mich der empfehlenswerteste Hersteller, da er seine Kunden nicht im Regen stehen lässt.
Selbst nach fast 10 Jahren konnte man mir noch ein Ersatz-Spitzenteil für eine Rute anbieten.
Alleine die Vorstellung nach nur 2 Jahren nach einem Ersatzteil für eine ausgelaufene Rute eines hier in Deutschland ansässigen Japanherstellers fragen zu müssen, würde mich gar nicht erst zum Telefon greifen lassen.
Das ist bei Zebco ganz anders und einfach gut.
Lagerhaltung kostet auch, wie man vielleicht am Preis der Smoke sieht.


----------



## Merlin (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich weiss nicht was Zebco für eine Preispoltik verfolgt aber ca 160 € für so eine Rute ist günstig.
Ich finde Alps ist ein sehr guter Rollenhalter und was du dazu schreibst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen der Blank der Rute ist absolut super ( Wurfeigenschalten..usw)da gibt es nichts zu meckern...wenn du ganz genau die Zusammensetzung und sonstige Bauteile Wissen willst fragst du am
besten bei Zebco nach und nicht bei mir.
Ich habe die Smoke nicht hergestellt und kann es auch nicht verstehen wenn Ruten gelobt oder kitisiert werden ohne das der Schreiber die Rute kennt bzw fischt.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der Blank der Smoke ist so ziemlich über alle zweifel erhaben. Das er dir besser gefällt als der einer Harrisosn kommt nicht von ungefähr. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine der Stangtenruten die einer Handmade mit am nähesten kommt. Der Ursprung dieser Rute geht aus einer Handmade hervor 
Diesen Genuss darf ich zum Glück fischen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Rute hier sagen?
http://www.foxrage.com/product.php?section=27&product=161&catalogue=5

Finde leider nicht sehr viele Informationen zu dieser Rutenserie.
Ich weiss, sie ist vielleicht nicht ganz High End aber die Verarbeitungsqualität von Fox Rage Ruten soll nicht schlecht sein. Wär mal was anderes als ne Shimano oder Abu.


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Rute hier sagen?
> http://www.foxrage.com/product.php?section=27&product=161&catalogue=5
> 
> Finde leider nicht sehr viele Informationen zu dieser Rutenserie.
> Ich weiss, sie ist vielleicht nicht ganz High End aber die Verarbeitungsqualität von Fox Rage Ruten soll nicht schlecht sein. Wär mal was anderes als ne Shimano oder Abu.



Ich habe da nicht viel Gutes von gehört....
Wenn es jetzt nicht ganz high end sein soll,dir die Smoke nicht gefällt
und du mal was anderes als Abu +Shimano haben möchtes

Guck dir mal die Shotgun Vol.2 an.....sehr schöne, leichte Ruten mit viel Power....allerdings muss man den "komischen" Rollenhalter mögen...


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Der Blank der Smoke ist so ziemlich über alle zweifel erhaben. Das er dir besser gefällt als der einer Harrisosn kommt nicht von ungefähr. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine der Stangtenruten die einer Handmade mit am nähesten kommt. *Der Ursprung dieser Rute geht aus einer Handmade hervor *



Und das war 'ne CTS EST?


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es gibt Dinge die werde ich nicht sagen


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sieht ja nen bissl aus wie die Predator,gibt rd die such in 2,70?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das mag sein,ich faulenze mehr nur ab und an zwischendurch leichte jig bewegungen seitlich weg!Die wurfweite is bei 2,50 schon schlechter deswegen sind 2,70 vom Land aus schon gerechtfertigt...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Spin+ Fly
Die Spro Spikee ist eine gute Allround Rute aber keine reine Zanderrute..
Über die Länge lässt sich ja noch streiten...ich denke ja zum Gufi-Angeln
ist eine 2.70m besser...aber der Blank ist meiner Meinung nicht steif genug zum
gefühlvollen Zander angeln...
Das du die Spikee z.b über die Smoke stellst finde ich " interessant"

Ich bin raus hier und werde die Smoke auch nicht mehr erwähnen.....


----------



## Teimi (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also zur Smoke 2,70m-75gr habe ich mich mal mit einem allseits bekannten "Zanderspezialisten" unterhalten und die Eindrücke von mir und Freunden beim Trockenwedeln deckten sich mit seinen Aussagen
(nur im Bezug zum Gufieren auf Zander)

-keine Frage eine gut Rute aber keine Toprute
-durchgehende Aktion sagte ihm nicht zu
-es fehlen die Reserven um einen Großzander auf Distanz zu haken und schnell zu drillen
-Rückmeldung von Grundkontakten und Bissen ist gut
-Wurfweite ist sogar sehr gut
-Rollenhalter ist eine Katastrophe, lässt sich schlecht zu drehen und geht mit der Zeit immer wieder auf
-Rute hat zu viele Kritikpunkte, als dass man sie als Top-Rute deklarieren könnte

Meine ging auch wieder zurück...


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Teimi
 Mit welchen Zanderspezis hast du denn gesprochen ???
Ich habe da ganz andere Dinge gehört.

Wie kommst du darauf das sie keine Reserven hat ?
Wie haben damit schon Waller gefangen..

Wie erkennt man so etwas beim Trockenwedeln ???
Das würde ich auch gerne können..

Ich sage auch nicht das die Rute 100ig perfekt ist.
aber der Blank ist absolut erstklassig und zeige mir mal eine Rute
in der Preisklasse die besser ist..


----------



## Teimi (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man das so sagen kann wer das war,(ohne seine Zustimmung Chatlogs,Marketing blablabla) ist ja eigentlich auch egal, auf jeden Fall kann ich das auch beweisen, aber das tut ja auch nichts zur Sache.

Ich habe unsere "Eindrücke" gesagt und nicht mit der bestellten Rute geangelt, weil sie uns nicht gefallen hat. Seine Aussagen passen aber zu unseren "Eindrücken". 
Wir mögen es halt straff, schnell und spitzenbetont.

Es gibt viele Ruten in der Preisklasse

Gunki Bushi ~145€
Taipan Burakku ~170€ schwerer- Kamasu  ~180€
"Yasei Aspius" 120€~
Abu Rocke und Fantasista ~200€
Mitchell Mag Pro Evo / Extreme ~120€
Fox Shad Jigger /  ~200€ schwerer - der neu Crank Stick ~220€
Sportex Styx ~230€
Und mit einem selbst gebauten Nitro/1b SS Blank und "günstigen" Teilen liegt man auch in dieser Klasse..

Viele besitze ich persönlich andere nur kurz gefischt, wobei ich die Quantum bei einem anderen Angler am Rhein nur einmal kurz gefischt habe, mir also kein abschliessendes Urteil anmaßen möchte, denke aber, dass sie im Drill durchaus Power haben könnte. 
Wie gesagt mir persönlich! sagt sie nicht "sofort" zu...


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Teimi schrieb:


> Viele besitze ich persönlich andere nur kurz gefischt, wobei ich die Quantum bei einem anderen Angler am Rhein nur einmal kurz gefischt habe, mir also kein abschliessendes Urteil anmaßen möchte, denke aber, dass sie im Drill durchaus Power haben könnte.
> Wie gesagt mir persönlich sagt sie nicht sofort zu...



Ach so...
Dann verstehe ich das....#6


----------



## Teimi (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schön, das freut mich  

Nichtsdestotrotz würde mich aber einmal einen DIREKTER Vergleich mit den von mir genannten Ruten interessieren, also von Leuten die bereits die Smoke und einer dieser ausgiebig gefischt haben. Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen und würde dann vielleicht doch noch mal eine ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@ Spin + Fly
Hast Recht das kommt auf das persönliche Umfeld an..
Ich gehe Zander an der Elbe angeln....und da muss die Rute etwas länger und härter sein...


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Falsch, auf die persönlichen Vorlieben.



Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und sage, daß den unterschiedlichen Einsatzbedingungen und Methoden recht eindeutig das "optimale" Gerät zugeordnet werden kann. Klar spielen persönliche Vorlieben eine Rolle, aber im Prinzip nur in den Details. Das grundsätzliche Setup wie z.B. die Rutenlänge ist dabei eigentlich außen vor, wenn man sich objektiv und konsequent auf die Einsatzbedingungen ausrichtet und alte "Pseudo-Standards" mal außen vor lässt bzw. sich nicht künstlich schönredet oder überbewertet (z.B. Wurfweitenunterschied).

Ich fische z.B. mit Rutenlängen von 6'-9' auf Zander, die teilweise ganz verscheidene Aktionen haben und unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind ... so kann ich mich optimal auf die Bedingungen am Wasser und die verwendeten Methoden einstellen. Eins ist aber klar: die Eignung einer Rute zum jiggen hängt am allerwenigsten von deren Länge ab, genausowenig wie die Fähigkeit, große Fische zu händeln (meine größten Zander >80cm und einige Ü90 Beifanghechte habe ich mit einer kurzen, leichten Rute (7', 3/8-1OZ) gefangen und war damit jederzeit Herr der Lage).

Ein anderes Märchen ist die Meinung, daß eine Rute mit durchgehender Aktion keine Kraft aufbaut oder den Anhieb nicht durchbringt. Das wurde der CTS EST damals (genauso wie der Smoke jetzt) auch oft nachgesagt, aber wer sich intensiver damit beschäftigt, wird sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis kaum für Hooksetting und Drill relevante Nachteile feststellen, sofern WG-/Powerklasse der Rute zu Köder- und Fischgröße passen.

Diese Ruten biegen sich zwar anders (mehr im Handteil), bauen aber trotzdem viel Druck auf. Die Spannungs- und Pufferreserve ist sogar größer als bei typischen Fast Taper Ruten (mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion - die machen meist recht punktuell dicht, d.h. zunehmende Belastung biegt die Rute ab einem bestimmten Punkt dann nicht mehr weiter). Spürbare Nachteile gibt es bei solch durchgehenden Aktionen eigentlich nur in der Wurfgenauigkeit und Sensibilität am undere Ende des WGs (durch die dickere Spitze im Vergleich zu einer gleich starken Rute mit Spitzenaktion).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

|good:


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> -keine Frage eine gut Rute aber keine Toprute
> -durchgehende Aktion sagte ihm nicht zu
> -es fehlen die Reserven um einen GroßZander auf Distanz zu Haken und schnell zu drillen
> -Rückmeldung von Grundkontakten und Bissen ist gut
> ...


Also das eine ist eine persönliche Sache (das mit der Aktion) und der andere Punkt mit den Reserven ist mal absoluter Quatsch. Aber sowas von absoluter Quatsch. Würde mich mal interessieren ob der jenige jemals einen großen Fisch mit der Rute gedrillt hat. Die Rute hat aber mal deutlich mehr Power als z.Bsp. eine ABU Yabai mit 70 gr. WG. Diverse Kumpels nehmen die Rute zum gezielten Angeln auf Dorsch und landen absolut umproblematisch Dorsche jenseits der 15 pfd.. 
Und das mit dem Rollenhalter habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gehört.
Da ich selbst aber eine Variante mit Korkgriff und Fuji Rollenhalter habe, kann ich pers. dazu nix sagen. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## gaerbsch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ka ob hier schon genannt...

http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/white-veit-limited-edition.html


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die meisten finden doch gut was die Werbung bzw. die Angelprofi vorgeben....
Vor ca .10  Jahre brauchte man zum Zanderangeln unbedingt eine Jig Rute
mit einer ganz feinen Spitze ( meistens auch noch eingesetztes Glasfaser) für die
totale Köderkontrolle etc.
Dann kam hier bei uns der Strehlow Hyp mit seiner "Neuerfindung " der Faulenzer Methode
und schon mussten alles Ruten bretthart sein...sonst würde man nie einen Zander fangen..
Heute sollte die Ruten Semi sein usw.usw
Ich Fische ab und zu noch mit einer 20 Jahre alten Rute ....trotz den ganzen modernen Zeug was ich besitze....das ist eine Zebco Extreme Spin....was muss ich mir dann für Sprüche anhören......nach ein paar Würfen mit der Rute staunen sie dann meistens nur noch


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So wie es jedem gefällt:aber was mich bei neuen Ruten sehr stört sind die kurzen griffe!Viele mögen das anscheinend und die Rute ist leichter(auch wenn tausend mal kopflastiger) und die wurfweite zumindest bei mir leidet darunter durch andre hebelwirkungen!
Das stört mich zumindestens aber vielleicht seh ich das allein nur so!?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kunde (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> So wie es jedem gefällt:aber was mich bei neuen Ruten sehr stört sind die kurzen griffe!Viele mögen das anscheinend und die Rute ist leichter(auch wenn tausend mal kopflastiger) und die wurfweite zumindest bei mir leidet darunter durch andre hebelwirkungen!
> Das stört mich zumindestens aber vielleicht seh ich das allein nur so!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk



Mit dem Empfinden bist du nicht alleine... Ich fische ne Orenji und die hat nach meinem Geschmack auch nen viel zu kurzen Griff. Durch die daraus resultierende kopflastigkeit, war ich gezwungen Kontergewichte im Griffende einzusetzen...

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dto, schließe mich dem voll an. Hauptsache Japan oder USA style. Mit dem Ergebnis der extremen Kopflastigkeit.
Einer smoke wird dann zwar eine Super gute Balance bescheinigt, und super wurfweiten aber gleichzeitig der etwas zu lange griff bemängelt! Totaler Schwachsinn [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

anscheinend nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte.
Ich lehne keine kurzen Griffe ab, macht bei vielen Rutentypen nun ja definitiv auch Sinn. Nur bei einer typischen 2.70m Jigge sollte der Focus eher auf einer guten Balance (und meist fehlen ja nur 5-8cm Reargrip) statt auf möglichst guter "Fuchtelei" legen. Fast jeder beschwert sich doch über die Kopflastigkeit der Ruten.
Eine gute Twitchrute ist ja auch eher in dem Bereich 1.80 - 2.40m.
Und warum ich das US oder japan Style genannt habe ist doch klar, wo kommt denn der Trend zu diesen extrem kurzen Griffen her ? Sicher nicht aus der Schweiz 
Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mensch, genau das habe ich doch gesagt 
Kurze Ruten > kurzer Griff.
Nur eben nicht unbedingt bei einer 270er Jigge.
Ansich schreiben wir beide doch das gleiche 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tisie (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> So bevorzuge ich eine schnelle, straffe (für die Jigbewegung und den Anhieb) aber halt eben auch sensible Spitze (für die Rückmeldung) quasi like Rocksweeper (welche mir auch sehr gut gefällt wenn sie in der Biegeaktion nur nicht so stark spitzenbetont wäre). Mit dieser Art Rutenspitze, habe ich einfach eine bessere Rückmeldung und komme quasi jigkopftechnisch immer eine Nummer leichter aus. Schließlich kommt das Tock ja vom entspannen der Spitze nachdem auftreffen des Jigs auf dem Grund.



ja, das stimmt ... ein fast Taper (Spitzenaktion) ist i.d.R. breitbandiger was das Köpderspektrum angeht und die Rückmeldung gerade am unteren Ende des WG-Spektrums ist etwas deutlicher. Die parabolische Aktion mit sehr steifer Spitze ist diesbez. schon etwas spezieller und ich nutze die meist auch nur in bestimmten Situationen (ursprüngliche Intention war für mich das bessere puffern von Fluchten und Schlägen größerer Zander/Hechte senkrecht unter der Rutenspitze, meist vom Boot). Eine progressive Aktion wie sie z.B. die SS3 hat, verbindet meiner Meinung nach optimal die Vorteile beider Welten (Parabolik VS. ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion) und ist damit für die meisten Anwendungen (und Anwedner) sicher am universellsten einsetzbar.


@Merlin: Das stimmt absolut und manchmal ist es ganz witzig, mal wieder mit altem Gerät zu fischen. Erstaunlich finde ich immer wieder, wie gut manche Ruten auch vor vielen Jahren schon waren, so bez. Rückstellung und Sensitivität (auch wenn es heute natürlich noch bessere Blanks gibt) ... und bei manchen Herstellern werden für damalige Verhältnisse sehr gute oder gar herausragende Serien mit den neuen Auflagen sogar deutlich schlechter gemacht (die Shimano Diaflash dürfte das bekannteste Beipiel sein: die neuen Versionen blieben weit hinter der alte DF EX zurück ... den älteren Matchanglern sind die damaligen Ultegra-Modelle sicher auch noch ein Begriff ).




Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang US/Japan passt doch aber trotzdem nicht, kurze Ruten benötigen nunmal einfach keinen langen Reargrip und sind eben mehr für die Fuchtelei gedacht.
> Das der Griff mit kürzerer Rutenlänge ebenfalls kürzer werden kann und die Rute trotzdem herrvoragend in Balance bringt steht doch wohl außer Frage. Das war hier früher auch schon immer so. Auch schon vor 20 Jahren beim Schweizer Forellenangler der seinen Spinner in den Bach schlenzt



Das ist der Punkt, selbst bei uns im Osten hatten kurze Spinnruten damals schon kurze Griffe  ... die Trends aus den USA und Japan sind vordergründig von den Bass-Tournaments bestimmt, die einen großen Einfluß auf die Geräteindustrie haben und bei denen in der Regel eine sehr schnelle Angelei vom Boot stattfindet, die ganz spezielle Anforderungen an das Gerät stellt und sicher nicht so direkt auf unsere "allgemeine Angelei" übertragen werden kann. Trotzdem sind einige Aspekte sehr interessant und für einige Techniken beim Zanderangeln (mit kurzen Ruten) kann man sich auch gerätemäßig davon inspirieren lassen (hatte ich weiter oben ja schonmal geschrieben und empfehle das auch jedem, der viel vertikal, mit Finesse-Techniken oder Wobblern auf Zander fischt, auch jiggen macht sich vom (Belly)Boot und an bestimmten Uferstellen mit einer kurzen Rute viel besser).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was regt ihr euch denn über die Ruten auf...wie zu kurzer Griff etc.
Die Ruten werden so hergestellt weil sie so gekauft werden...
Wenn jeder nur die Ruten kaufen würde wo er am besten mit klar kommt...
würde sich das alles von alleine klären.....
Ich habe am See einen Angler getroffen der hatte sich neue high end Rute
gekauft ( welche weiss ich gerade nicht )
Ich ihn gefragt wie ihm die gefällt ???
Tja super geiles Ding....ich bin nur nicht so der Profi ...mir ist die zu weich und der Griff zu kurz
mit meiner Speedmaster war ich besser im Einklang....aber diese Rute ist viel besser...
Ich ....und warum????
Das stand im Blinker da hat sie ein sehr gut bekommen und Zanderspezi XY
hat die auch gelobt....die Rute kann ja nichts dafür das ich nicht angeln kann#q
Deswegen wird jede Rute für gut befunden für die nur ordentlich Werbung gemacht wird..


----------



## Tisie (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Handelt es sich dann nicht eher um die klassische Semiparabolik?
> 
> Ich störe mich ein wenig an der immer öfter benutzten Bezeichung "progressiv" (ja ich weiß, weiter oben selbst verwendet). Denn eigentlich sind doch alle Aktionen progressiv _(Def.: sich in einem bestimmten Verhältnis allmählich steigernd, entwickelnd_), sprich es biegen sich alle Ruten mit zunehmender Kraft stärker. Nur der Ausgangspunkt ist eben dementsprechend ein anderer.
> Oder habe ich da eine falsche Auffassung?
> ...



Ja, klar und die Definition ist natürlich richtig, für mich ist "progressiv" nur irgendwie greifbarer und stimmiger als "Semiparabolik". Was ich meine, ist einfach eine spitzenorientierte Aktion, deren Spitze aber weder zu weich ist noch so steif wie die einer entsprechenden Rute mit durchgehender Aktion und deren Aktion eben nicht "punktuell dicht macht", sondern trotz eines recht steifen Handteils noch Pufferreserven hat, d.h. sich bei zunehmender Belastung auch noch weiter biegt (aber bei geringerer Belastung eben auch nicht so stark wie eine vollparabolische Aktion).

Somit ist progressiv für mich einfach treffender, denn mit zunehmender Belastung verschiebt sich der Bereich der größten Biegung im Blank immer weiter nach unten, was weder bei einer ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion noch bei einer Parabolik zutrifft.

Und ja, auch die SS3 macht untenrum irgendwann "dicht", aber eben erst recht spät mit genügend Puffer bei normaler Drill-Auslastung (Rute gut krumm und Bremse fast zu ) und nicht so auf den Punkt im oberen Rutenbereich.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Ich störe mich ein wenig an der immer öfter benutzten Bezeichung "progressiv" (ja ich weiß, weiter oben selbst verwendet). Denn eigentlich sind doch alle Aktionen progressiv _(Def.: sich in einem bestimmten Verhältnis allmählich steigernd _


_
Deine Feststellung ist eigentlich richtig. 
Eine Parabel ist auf ganzer Länge gebogen, aber unterschiedlich stark. Das machen die meisten Ruten. Oben biegen sie sich stärker, nach unten biegen sie sich weniger.

Für mich macht das herausstellen einer besonders progressiven Rutenlängsbiegeaktion und der Hinweis auf ihren wandernden (progressierenden) Aktionspunkt nur Sinn, wenn das anders ist als bei einer Parabolik - sonst ist es eine Parabolik. :m

Im dem Sinne bis etwa Halblast (das nächste Problem, welche Last und Belastung liegt an?) ist die Shimano Stradic Spin eine wirklich progressive Rute, wo anfangs von der Spitze herunter ganz kurz auf den ersten 15cm eine Biegung erfolgt, und diese unter zunehmender Last dann das ganze Spitzenteil weiter herunter läuft, *ohne* dass sich weiter unten nennenswert etwas biegt. Das geht nur mit einem sich nach unten stark im Durchmesser erhöhenden Blank. Sportex Absolut scheint so ähnlich zu arbeiten, hab ich aber nicht.

Aber ein besserer Begriff als parabol oder progressiv würde wirklich nicht schaden, denn die werden von der Werbung gnadenlos vermanscht. :g_


----------



## spin73 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf den Bericht zur "White Veit" . Persönlich besitze und fische ich seit ca. einem Jahr auch eine Predator MH, deren Blank ja bis auf 10 Gramm weniger Wurfgewicht und die Farbe identisch zur "White Veit" sein müsste. Was die Verarbeitung bei meiner Rute angeht gibt es nichts zu beanstanden! Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich 1A ohne jegliche Mängel!

Ich fische die Rute ziemlich regelmäßig und für mich lässt sie eigentlich nichts zu wünschen übrig. Durchschnittlich, ist die Rute auf jeden Fall nicht und die Bisserkennung ist zumindest für mich, auch top! Ich setze sie nicht nur zum gufieren ein, sondern recht universell für Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker etc. Sie ist halt sozusagen mein universelles "Arbeitstier" für alle Bereiche. Ob das ganze einem nun die rund 300 € wert ist oder nicht sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Solche Debatten sind genau so sinnfrei wie "ist eine Stella das viele Geld wert?" usw. Jeder soll nach seinem Geschmack und Geldbeutel glücklich werden. Es gibt auch nen ganzen Haufen brauchbare und gute Ruten die um einiges günstiger sind als teure "High-End-Ruten" -  den Fischen ist es eh ziemlich Wurst. Das ist meine Meinung.

Finde die ganzen Diskussionen und die damit einhergehende Erbenzählerei prinzipiell ziemlich daneben. Weil wohl jeder seine Präferenzen anders setzt und des Einen "Traumrute", ist sie noch lange nicht für jemand anderen.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... und bei manchen Herstellern werden für damalige Verhältnisse sehr gute oder gar herausragende Serien mit den neuen Auflagen sogar deutlich schlechter gemacht (die Shimano Diaflash dürfte das bekannteste Beipiel sein: die neuen Versionen blieben weit hinter der alte DF EX zurück ...



Wie kommst du zu der Ansicht, was die Diaflash betrifft?
Ich meine, dass dort andere Rutenringe verbaut sind als bei der alten, doch der Blank scheint identisch zu sein.
Ich hatte die neue allerdings auch nur mal kurz in der Hand.


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu der Ansicht, was die Diaflash betrifft?
> Ich meine, dass dort andere Rutenringe verbaut sind als bei der alten, doch der Blank scheint identisch zu sein.



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall und ich bin auch nicht der einzige, der das so empfindet ... es ging sogar soweit, daß die alte DF EX später (also deutlich nach ihrer Ablösung durch die neuen Modelle) nochmal in einer kleinen Auflage nachproduziert wurde, weil die Nachfrage so groß war.

Inzwischen gibt es natürlich bessere Blanks und zeitgemäßere Aufbauten (v.a. was die Beringung betrifft), aber damals war die DF EX einfach top.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nickinho (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Könnt ihr die Fox Rage Crank Stick 2 empfehlen?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Dazu gibts im Barschalarm nen Thread mit allen Infos.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Da mir aus meinem Auto die Tage meine Zanderjigge für den Rhein entwendet wurde, bin ich nun auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute.

Bin im Moment etwas hin und her gerissen, such eine Zanderrute die auch eine optimale Rückmeldung liefert. Gefischt werden im Rhein Bleiköpfe zwischen 14g und 31g wobei die meisten Bleiköpfe zwischen 17g - 21g liegen dürften. Als Gummifische kommen schlanke Gufis (FinS-Fish, Shaker, und Kaulis bzw. Spro Gufis) zwischen 13 und 16cm zum Einsatz.

Schwanke zwischen folgenden Ruten:

1. Uli Baier Baitjigger H Länge 270 cm Wg 20 - 75g
2. Kamasu Lure  und einem Wg von18 - 72g 
3. Hearty Rise Predetor mit einem Wg von 20 - 70g
4. Quantum Smoke mit einem Wg von 7 - 75g

Die Quantum deckt auf dem Papier ein dolles Spektrum im Wurfgewicht ab, die Hearty hat mit die besten Referenzen, kostet aber auch fast das Doppelte. Die anderen beiden Angelruten werden auch des Öfteren empfohlen. Leider gibt es keinen Angelshop der alle 4 Ruten führt, sodass eine Entscheidung gefällt werden muß, ohne alle 4 Ruten jemals in die Hand genommen zu haben.

Da ich noch in dieser Saison auf Zander fischen möchte, fällt ein Selbstaufbau wohl aus. Als Alternative habe ich mir auch überlegt, eine Bushwacker für diese Saison zu kaufen und im Winter eine SS3 selber aufzubauen.

Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich kann dir nur zur Smoke raten...super Rute und sie deckt wirklich den gesamten  Wurfsgewichtbereich ab...so jetzt könnt ihr wieder auf mich einprügeln:q
Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen sollte dann die Hearty Rise Predator


----------



## bazawe (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also ich würde im Moment die Fox Crank Stick 2 nehmen, wenn ich nicht schon meine Yabai hätte. Konnte die Fox vor ein paar Tagen mal in die Hand nehmen, leider nicht fischen, machte aber einen guten Eindruck.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Tisie (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da ich noch in dieser Saison auf Zander fischen möchte, fällt ein Selbstaufbau wohl aus. Als Alternative habe ich mir auch überlegt, eine Bushwacker für diese Saison zu kaufen und im Winter eine SS3 selber aufzubauen.
> 
> Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?



Genau das #6

Die Bushwhacker ist keine schlechte Rute, das alte Modell habe ich früher selbst `ne Zeit lang gefischt ... darüberhinaus kann ich nur dazu ermutigen, den Schritt zum Selbstbau einer Rute zu wagen, sofern einen das interessiert/reizt und man nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Das Ergebnis ist dann optimal auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt und die Sache macht `ne Menge Spaß. Mit der SS3 hast Du auch blankmäßig einen guten Ansatz gewählt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ein Angler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi u-see fischer
 Nimm mal eine Daiwa Lexa in die Hand. Wg und Länge kann man ja für sich raus suchen. Die Blanks sind für das Geld unglaublich. Leicht und gute Rückmeldung.
 Andreas


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

SS3 -95 gr höre ich nu auch immer wieder!

Hat nicht einer in der näher Köln Düsseldorf son Ding???


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hatte auch zuerst vor mir eine Predator zu holen.
Allerdings hatte ich dann doch ein wenig bedenken die 300 € dafür auszugeben. Schlussendlich wurde es die Smoke bei mir in 2,70, und 7-75g Wurfgewicht. Sie verfügt zwar über keine Spitzenaktion, wie ich es mir anfangs eigentlich gewünscht hab, hat aber dennoch eine gute Rückmeldung und lässt sich sehr gut ausbalancieren.
Durfte damit schon ein paar Hechte bis knapp 90 cm drillen.
Alles in allem bin ich mit der Rute sehr zufrieden und kann sie gewissenhaft weiterempfehlen.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab's jetzt schon gefühlte fünfzig mal gefragt, aber was ist aus dem Gerücht bezüglich gleicher blanks bei Mitchell mag pro und der predator?


----------



## Tisie (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> SS3 -95 gr höre ich nu auch immer wieder!



Mit Fokus Zanderangeln ist die wirklich nur was für (unter Zander-Maßstab) große Köder, also 6" SeaShad, Shaker und ähnliche Kaliber an nicht ganz leichten Köpfen. Für das typische Zander-Köderspektrum ist die 9'/60g bzw. 8'/70g universeller und bei kleineren/leichteren Ködern sensibler.



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt schon gefühlte fünfzig mal gefragt, aber was ist aus dem Gerücht bezüglich gleicher blanks bei Mitchell mag pro und der predator?



Wer soll dazu eine zuverlässige/sichere Auskunft geben können?

Die ganzen Spekulationen/Gerüchte sind albern, weil letztendlich niemand etwas genaues weiß und das keinem weiterhilft ... Rute in die Hand nehmen, bestenfalls probefischen und individuell entscheiden - wenn man mit einer Rute zufrieden ist, ist auch Latte, was drauf steht.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Naja dachte der ein oder andere hat hier bestimmt die Möglichkeit zum direkten Vergleich


----------



## Tisie (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Na da werden bei ähnlicher Blank-Optik und -Aktion auch schnell voreilige Schlüse gezogen und einige "Experten" wollen sich als die großen Blank-Experten profilieren ... sowas gab's und gibt's immer wieder mal - sollte man nicht überbewerten und ist auch egal. Im Prinzip kann sich jeder bei entsprechender Mindestabnahmemenge seine eigene Blankserie nach Vorlage eines x-beliebigen Musterblanks in Fernost backen lassen, die dann für die Masse der Angler als der "gleiche" Blank wie das Muster empfunden werden wird. Und ob Etuoh etwas mit Purefishing zu tun hat, kannst Du ja mal selbst recherchieren 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... darüberhinaus kann ich nur dazu ermutigen, den Schritt zum Selbstbau einer Rute zu wagen, sofern einen das interessiert/reizt und man nicht zwei linke Hände hat. Das Ergebnis ist dann optimal auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt und die Sache macht `ne Menge Spaß. Mit der SS3 hast Du auch blankmäßig einen guten Ansatz gewählt.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Vergleiche mal die Blanks von der SS2 und der Smoke...


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> Mit Fokus Zanderangeln ist die wirklich nur was für (unter Zander-Maßstab) große Köder, also 6" SeaShad, Shaker und ähnliche Kaliber an nicht ganz leichten Köpfen. Für das typische Zander-Köderspektrum ist die 9'/60g bzw. 8'/70g universeller und bei kleineren/leichteren Ködern sensibler.
> 
> ...
> Gruß, Matthias


 

hmmmm....ich fische ja nun schon recht lange die Lesath BX in XH hier am Rhein...der Blank lässte keine Wünsche offen...eine etwas weichere Spitze bzw. etwas mehr Geschmeidigkeit wäre toll aber irgendwas ist ja immer!


----------



## Tisie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die Blanks von der SS2 und der Smoke...



Ja ... und?



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> hmmmm....ich fische ja nun schon recht lange die Lesath BX in XH hier am Rhein...der Blank lässte keine Wünsche offen...eine etwas weichere Spitze bzw. etwas mehr Geschmeidigkeit wäre toll aber irgendwas ist ja immer!



Ich weiß nicht, wie die Lesath BX konkret ausfällt, aber ich hatte auch schon Shimano XH-Ruten in der Hand, die von einer echten 100g Rute weit entfernt waren. Das muß man immer konkret für das jeweilige Modell betrachten ... meine von Dir zitierte Aussage bezog sich nur auf die 95er SS3.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja, ist richtig! 

Ich dachte evtl. könnte man einen Vergleich zu den einzelnen SS3 ziehen um einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen!


----------



## Tisie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich dachte evtl. könnte man einen Vergleich zu den einzelnen SS3 ziehen um einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen!



Ja, klar, eine Tendenz lässt sich da meist ableiten, aber am besten ist immer ein Direktvergleich am Wasser ... die individuellen Vorlieben anderer Nutzer sind oft zu unterschiedlich, um anhand dieser subjektiven Beschreibungen für sich persönlich die „perfekte“ Entscheidung treffen zu können.


----------



## Teimi (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich bin kurz davor eine SS3 -60gr 2,70m ungekürzt zu kaufen, ich denke die spielt noch knapp über Rocke Shadjigger Fantasista und Co von der Sensibilität und Ausgewogenheit oder? Klar ist sie nicht so spitzenbetont, aber das muss auch nicht sein. Gibt es wen, der die Ruten im Vergleich gefischt hat?


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

hab eine -90g gefischt, ist ne gute Rute hat aber einen sch... Wiederverkaufswert. Würde ich nur noch gebraucht kaufen, dann ist der Preis bereits im Keller |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Guter Tipp....aber wo würdest Du die PReisgrenze für eine Gebrauchte ziehen. 

Einfach mal im Schnitt....drissegal ob da jetzt diese oder jene  Ringe verbaut sind. 

Ne angenehme SS3 -95gr in guter Standartaustattung!


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

kommt drauf an... z.B. neuwertiger Zustand & vom Meister höchst persönlich aufgebaut, dann so +/- 250,- Euro. Aber selbst das sind einige nicht bereit zu zahlen. Für mich kommt eine Custom Made (Neukauf) nicht in Frage, da ich gerne neue Ruten ausprobiere und ich deshalb auch ein wenig auf den Wiederverkaufspreis schielen muss.

Bei den Stangenruten bis +/- 200,- Euro hat mir die Rocke Nano sehr gut gefallen. Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen, wenn man im Laden selektieren kann.


----------



## Tisie (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Teimi schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor eine SS3 -60gr 2,70m ungekürzt zu kaufen, ich denke die spielt noch knapp über Rocke Shadjigger Fantasista und Co von der Sensibilität und Ausgewogenheit oder? Klar ist sie nicht so spitzenbetont, aber das muss auch nicht sein. Gibt es wen, der die Ruten im Vergleich gefischt hat?



Nein, ich habe die von Dir genannten Ruten noch nicht gefischt (bin mit der SS3 aber sehr zufrieden).



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab eine -90g gefischt, ist ne gute Rute hat aber einen sch... Wiederverkaufswert.



Der Wiederverkaufswert ist bei Customs i.d.R. schlechter, das stimmt ... liegt einerseits vielleicht ein bißchen an der Mentalität des Deutschen, andererseits auch daran, daß der Laie anhand der Fotos eines Ebay-Angebots nur schwer einschätzen kann, wie erfahren der Rutenbauer ist und welche Qualität der Aufbau somit hat (ob Verklebung/Unterfütterung von Rollenhalter und Griff ordentlich gemacht ist, sieht man auch als erfahrener Rutenbauer nicht von außen und kann nur vom Gesamteindruck darauf schließen). Dazu kommt der oftmals sehr individuell gestaltete Aufbau (v.a. des Griffes, Garnfarben, usw.), der natürlich nicht jedem gefällt. Fokus beim Kauf einer Custom sollte also nicht der Wiederverkaufswert sein, sondern ein perfekt auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse abgestimmter und handwerklich solider, langlebiger Aufbau mit erstklassigem Blank + Komponenten sein - was man so eben nicht oder kaum bei Fertigruten findet.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## derdiescher (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Teimi schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor eine SS3 -60gr 2,70m ungekürzt zu kaufen, ich denke die spielt noch knapp über Rocke Shadjigger Fantasista und Co von der Sensibilität und Ausgewogenheit oder? Klar ist sie nicht so spitzenbetont, aber das muss auch nicht sein. Gibt es wen, der die Ruten im Vergleich gefischt hat?



Ich habe drei SS3 (WG -45g, -60g und 90g) zu Hause.
Generell bin ich mit den Ruten sehr zufrieden. Das WG halte ich aber für übertrieben. 
Die von dir erwähnte -60g würde ich persönlich eher bei -45g einstufen.
Ich halte die SS3 für sehr schnelle Ruten mit ordentlich Rückrat und einem suoer Ködergefühl. 
Im Vergleich zur SS2 finde ich sie spitzenbetonter und für mich persönlich bevorzuge ich im Vergleich beider Rutenserien ganz klar die SS2. Allerdings ist dies schon jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau.  

Als Vergleichsruten zur SS2 und SS3 habe ich noch ne Orenji gefischt. Die Orenji ist für mich noch minimal schneller aber zum einen zu "brettig" und zum anderen in dieser Preisklasse zu kopflasitg.
Ich würde daher die SS2 und SS3 immer bevorzugen.

Kurz zur Info: Ich habe für meine SS3 nicht mehr als 220 Euro je Rute bezahlt (gebraucht gekauft).

VG
derdiescher


----------



## dim888 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Teimi schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor eine SS3 -60gr 2,70m ungekürzt zu kaufen, ich denke die spielt noch knapp über Rocke Shadjigger Fantasista und Co von der Sensibilität und Ausgewogenheit oder? Klar ist sie nicht so spitzenbetont, aber das muss auch nicht sein. Gibt es wen, der die Ruten im Vergleich gefischt hat?



Also mit der SS3 -60gr 2,70m machst du "meiner meinung" kein schlechten kauf, habe selber anfang diesen jahres eine aufgebaut und bin total zufrieden! Werfen tu ich mit der rute hauptsächlich gummis von 10-13cm und manchmal kommen auch mal 16er dran, geht auch gut! Hat ne gute schnelle aktion aber net zu spitzig und sie ist perfekt ausbalanciert (rolle-daiwa caldia 3000sha). Man kann auch mit der länge problemlos jiggen ohne ein tennisarm zu bekommen! Wobbler schmeissen bzw führen macht auch spass, also im grossen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden!

AT ALL:

Es passt vielleicht nicht hier her aber kann mir einer bissl helfen?! Habe eine Abu Garcia (Revo Neos 30S) Rolle, und da ist mir der Bügelarm (bail arm) abgebrochen! hab schon bei reel-service-center und purefishing nachgefragt, die meinten momentan nicht lieferbar das ersatzteil! jetzt hab ich schon das ganze inet auf den kopf gestellt, ohne erfolg. Es ist zwar meine erstzrolle jetzt aber ärgerlich ists trotzdem und in 1woche gehts nach schweden|rolleyes.Hat vielleicht von euch jemand noch eine idee wo ich noch anfragen könnte?

grusss


----------



## micbrtls (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da mir aus meinem Auto die Tage meine Zanderjigge für den Rhein entwendet wurde, bin ich nun auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute.
> 
> Bin im Moment etwas hin und her gerissen, such eine Zanderrute die auch eine optimale Rückmeldung liefert. Gefischt werden im Rhein Bleiköpfe zwischen 14g und 31g wobei die meisten Bleiköpfe zwischen 17g - 21g liegen dürften. Als Gummifische kommen schlanke Gufis (FinS-Fish, Shaker, und Kaulis bzw. Spro Gufis) zwischen 13 und 16cm zum Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Die Predator würde ich dir höchstens mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10 - 50 Gramm empfehlen! Die 20-70 Gramm ist etwas für Angler, die permanent mit Bleiköpfen ab 28 Gramm angeln.

Kannst dir auch noch die Veit Wilde anschauen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## HJK1966 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Die Predator würde ich dir höchstens mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10 - 50 Gramm empfehlen! Die 20-70 Gramm ist etwas für Angler, die permanent mit Bleiköpfen ab 28 Gramm angeln.
> 
> Kannst dir auch noch die Veit Wilde anschauen.
> 
> Gruß Michael




Hy Michael,
finde die White Veit im Spitzenbereich zu weich.

[FONT=&quot]Ich benötige eine etwas straffere bzw. hartere  Spitzenaktion wobei die Rückmeldung nicht verloren gehen darf.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fische Jigköpfe zwischen 18 und 28 gr auf 10-20  Guffis.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So nun muß ich mich wohl entscheiden zwischen eine Predator 892MH oder einer Predator 892H[/FONT]

was würden Sie Empfehlen.


----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich Fisch das Ding selber und finde Sie um Längen besser als die Predator H.


 
|bigeyes ..Kannst du das mal bitte erklären.... was an der Lesath UM LÄNGEN BESSER !!! ist als bei der Predator ????


----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Moin Merlin,
> schön, dass gerade Du diesen Wunsch äußerst!
> 
> "…finde sie um Längen besser!" war meine Formulierung!
> ...


 

Vielen Dank ....
Solche Postings helfen immer sehr viel weiter.....|kopfkrat
Ich habe keine Lust und guck mal ins Internet..

Dann musst du auch nicht so ein Spruch raushauen wenn du das nicht begründen kannst / willst


----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und weiter?
> 
> Ich habe doch geschrieben weshalb ich sie besser finde!
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung das ich deine weitreichten  ( u. falschen) Erläuterungen nicht verstanden habe.....

Dann ist die Shimano natürlich um Längen besser......

Ich habe keine Lust mich zu streiten.....bin aber anderer Meinung...

@ TE ich würde lieber die Predator nehmen.......

So bin raus hier....Kein Bock mehr auf diese Internet Experten die nicht Wissen von was Sie reden.....


----------



## Nickinho (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Warum verkaufst du denn immer deine Neuwertigen Sachen wie jetzt aktuell eine 3 Monate alte Rocke ????
 Weil du auf solche Experten hörst.......

Also brauchst du auch nicht mit lachen oder ?


----------



## Nickinho (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du denn immer deine Neuwertigen Sachen wie jetzt aktuell eine 3 Monate alte Rocke ????
> Weil du auf solche Experten hörst.......
> 
> Also brauchst du auch nicht mit lachen oder ?


moin merlin

um dir deine frage zu beantworten, verkaufe ich meine rocke weil ich mir eine predator mh gekauft habe, da diese beiden ruten das gleiche Spektrum abdecken aber die predator nach oben hin belastbarer ist wäre die rocke überflüssig und zu schade zum rumstehen. man kann eh leider zur zeit nur eine rute aktiv fischen und von daher habe ich mich für die predator entschieden finde es auch nicht verwerflich tackle kurzfristig zu testen um sich ein eigenes bild zu machen, jeder so wie er möchte.

habe mal gehört, lachen ist gesund und das ich es einfach schade finde das man sich in einem forum egal in welchem thread anzickt, sondern dasbich davon ausgegangen bin das ein forum dafür da ist um seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen bzw sein fachwissen vllt auch weiterzugeben.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Nickinho + Jamdoumo

also ich hätte schwören können es war anders herum |kopfkrat


----------



## Twister_Jigger (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss leider die Testveröffentlichung der White Veit etwas nach hinten datieren, da ich vor dem Schwedenurlaub noch einige Dinge zu erledigen habe! Dafür gibts den Test dann mit extraschönen Schwedenfotos!

Grüße Twistet


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich muss leider die Testveröffentlichung der White Veit etwas nach hinten datieren, da ich vor dem Schwedenurlaub noch einige Dinge zu erledigen habe! Dafür gibts den Test dann mit extraschönen Schwedenfotos!
> 
> Grüße Twistet


 
Sehr cool, freu mich drauf!

Ich hatte gestern im Laden die Sportex Hyperion (ich glaube bis 94gr) in der Hand. Hatten wir die schon oder kann jemand hier aus Erfahrung berichten?


----------



## Merlin (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Sehr cool, freu mich drauf!
> 
> Ich hatte gestern im Laden die Sportex Hyperion (ich glaube bis 94gr) in der Hand. Hatten wir die schon oder kann jemand hier aus Erfahrung berichten?


 

Ein Freund von mir hat eine ...ich glaube die bis 45g ?
Der ist jedenfalls restlos begeistert von der Hyperion....

P.S Genaueres weiss ich ( noch) nicht  :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ab Herbst gibt es ne neue Rute aus dem Hause Strehlow. Die Faulenzer classic. 

Natürlich wie immer überragend#q


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ab Herbst gibt es ne neue Rute aus dem Hause Strehlow. Die Faulenzer classic.
> 
> Natürlich wie immer überragend#q



:q:q:q


----------



## Mefomaik (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Von Hänel doch auch oder ist das die selbe?


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Veit Wilde Edition ist für mich ne echte Lachnummer. Hab neulich erst ein Video gesehen wo einer die Rute im Wohnzimmer gewedelt hat... hatte etwas von einer Drop-Shot Rute. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der V. Wilde die Rute so haben wollte. Ich vermute eher, dass in der Fertigung bei den Chinesen etwas schief gelaufen ist. Zur Optik schreib ich lieber nix, sonst krieg ich noch Augenkrebs.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Sportex Absolut aus?
Hat einer von euch damit Erfahrungen am Wasser gemacht?
Ich hab die Rute letztens noch in der Hand gehabt, allerdings die 2,40 m Version und die hat nen verdammt guten Eindruck gemacht.
Einwandfrei verarbeitet, schön leicht und straff.
Die Farbe entspricht vielleicht nicht ganz meinem Geschmack, allerdings könnte ich darüber hinweg sehen.
Die 2,70 er dürfte für den ein oder anderen Zanderangler doch bestimmt interessant sein.


----------



## Mefomaik (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das mit der White Veit kann ich bezeugen,die Spitze ist viel zu weich,da kannst fast mit auf Mefos angeln lach!Hab paar Würfe in HH mit der Rute des Nachbaranglers gemacht!Die Predator ist fa schon was besser!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Von Hänel doch auch oder ist das die selbe?


 
Keine Ahnung, habs beim Freund auf Facebook gesehen. Strehlow rührt schon wieder die Werbetrommel!

Die Gladius bekommt wohl auch noch eine 2. Version zur Seite gestellt. 

Ich tippe mal das Geschäft mit der Gladius läuft nicht so an wie man es sich vorgestellt hat. Kein Wunder bei dem Lämmerschwanz! 

Ich denke die haben 10 Stück an die Jungs verkauft die auch drauf warten, dass es Gummibärchen regnet wenn der Meister es sagt. Dann kamen noch 5 hinterher, die die Rute einfach mal ausprbieren wollten und dann max. noch weitere 5 die es nicht kapiert haben. 

Warten wirs mal ab! 


PS:

Moin Merlin!#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Das mit der White Veit kann ich bezeugen,die Spitze ist viel zu weich,da kannst fast mit auf Mefos angeln lach!Hab paar Würfe in HH mit der Rute des Nachbaranglers gemacht!Die Predator ist fa schon was besser!


 
Ja Hammer oder? Ich habe darüber im Basrchalarm Forum gelesen!


----------



## Merlin (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Das mit der White Veit kann ich bezeugen,die Spitze ist viel zu weich,da kannst fast mit auf Mefos angeln lach!Hab paar Würfe in HH mit der Rute des Nachbaranglers gemacht!Die Predator ist fa schon was besser!




Hast du gesehen wie besch..... die Verarbeitet ist ?????
und wenn du dann den Text auf der Homepage von Veit zu Rute liest...#d#d#d


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2014)

Die Verarbeitung hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt garnicht groß angeschaut!Wie gesagt hatte die Predator selbst und die ist um einiges besser,habe sie verkauft weil ich mit den kurzen griff nicht so gut zurecht kam!Hab mir dann ne "einfache" Yasei Aspius modell 2014 geholt und das klappt recht gut!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mich würden die Absatzzahlen mal interessieren.


----------



## tgl100 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin Leute,

ich bin übrigens der "Nachbarangler" aus HH . Also die Rute ist TOP verarbeitet (jedenfalls meine - rein gar nichts auszusetzen!). Grifflänge und Ausgleichsgewichte ebenfalls TOP. Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, mir sagte die Rute jedenfalls zu (schwarze Blanks habe ich zu genüge). Ja, die Spitze ist überraschend weicher als wie gedacht, bisher allerdings jedes "Tock" gespürt. Zander wurden auch schon einige gelandet, allerdings bisher nur unter 55cm ... (hoffe das auch bei größeren der Anhieb sitzt ). Wurfeigenschaften, vielleicht auch wg. der weichen Spitze, sehr gut. 

Gruß von der Schleuse


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So klein ist die Angelwelt!

Grüß dich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich wollte nur nochmal dran erinnern, dass es inzwischen 4 Modelle "*der/die/de' Aspius*" gibt, und alle sind schon ein Stück anders! :m

1) Shimano Yasei Aspius 270 2,7m 07-28g SYAASP270 Modell 2012
2) Shimano Yasei Aspius 300 3,0m 07-28g SYAASP300 Modell 2012
3) Shimano Yasei Aspius 270 2,7m 07-28g SYA*AX*ASP27MH Modell 2014
4) Shimano Yasei Aspius 270 2,7m 14-40g SYA*AX*ASP27H	Modell 2014 

(Ich hoffe ich habe alle Daten exakt korrekt aufgeschrieben)

Also bitte mehr dran denken und dazu sagen welche es denn von der 4-Bande ist, schadet sicher nicht, um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden. 
Nach meiner Meinung und bisherigen Erfahrungen gehören alle 4 zum besten, was der Rutenmarkt hergibt, auch zu diesem Threadthema, aber es gibt daran nicht nur Sonnenschein, sondern auch die ein oder anderen (schweren) Mängel wie fehlende Balance, Grifflängen, Griffdurchmesser usw. usw., aber das Griffthema und Griff-passend-zu-Angler(in) ist ja ein Dauerbrandeisen, welches auch sehr gute Blanks als Gebrauchrute entwerten kann.


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das stimmt,bei den neueren(an der spitze,kleine weisser "streifen"zu erkennen)kann ich nur den Tipp geben die 14-40g Varianten zum Zanderfischen zu wählen!die passt!


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Yasei Sea Bass aus? Müsste auch passen zum zandern, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Meinst Du vlt. die Shimano Yasei Red Sea Bass ?

P.S.:
Da gibts sogar schon ein' Thread hier im Forum drin! :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257888


----------



## ein Angler (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kann ja meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben. |supergri
Ich spreche mal von dem was ich hier an Gegebenheiten habe. Bei uns ist es mal sehr Durchströmt dann wieder gar keine Strömung. Heißt Bleiköpfe von 8-20gr.
Meine Köder sind ausschließlich die Zandershads von Fox, in 10 und 12cm Länge. Ruten die ich habe und hatte haben mir noch nicht das gegeben was ich mir wünschte selbst die Shadshaker kommt an ihre Grenzen mit 20gr. Köpfen.
Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich den kurzen harten Anhieb beim Biss mag. Die 2,50m Terminator mit 80g glaub ich die hat den Bums aber die nicht ganz so sensible Spitze. Fantasista Nano Oren Ji mgs Suisho sind viel zu weich.
Sehr schön aber viel zu Kopflastig ist die Oren Ji mit 2,80m die hat glaub ich 80g Wg. Ich habe auch die Lexa 2,70m mit 80g Wg, da habe ich mir eingebildet was zu haben, habe dann mal einen Spikie von Fox in 12cm gefischt der Biss war durchaus umzusetzen nur die Rute ist einfach in die Knie gegangen der Anschlag ist einfach verpufft, der Fisch war nat. weg. Die ich als Stiefmütterlich behandelt habe ist von Tackle 24 der Pack Bay Blank mit 75 g Wg. Ein sehr gutes Rückrat und sensibler Spitze. Nur habe ich den Fehler gemacht sie beim Aufbau mit einen Alu Rollenhalter (Alps) zu versehen was schön kalt ist wenn die Luft an 10 Grad hat. #q Man kann so glaube ich keine Zanderangel finden die unterschiedliche Köder mit hohen Niveau an einem abgibt.  Da heißt es bei mir und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier. Wobei die Aspius mit 40g gut ist, sie ja weit aus mehr verträgt, aber auch nicht mein Traum ist. Den Eta Blank werde ich mir mal anschauen. Ich werde mir 3 Zanderangeln zusammenstellen die die jeweilige Situation abdeckt, 2 habe ich ja schon. Mag sein  das so ein und anderer sagt der spinnt, so soll er es glauben, aber ich spreche ja von mir.


----------



## Tisie (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Mag sein  das so ein und anderer sagt der spinnt, so soll er es glauben, aber ich spreche ja von mir.



Ach Quatsch, ich habe noch mehr Zanderruten - also genauso bekloppt #h ... ich halte Deinen Ansatz/Weg auch für den einzig zielführenden, denn es kann nicht DIE Zanderrute für alle möglichen Bedingungen und Köder geben. Je nach Einsatzbedingungen muß eine Zanderrute ganz unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben, um in der jeweiligen Situation perfekt zu funktionieren und dann kommen noch die persönlichen Präferenzen dazu - ein sehr weites Feld.

Mein Tip für Dich wäre, die Eigenbau-Schiene konsequent weiter zu verfolgen #6 ... ich schaue mir auch immer gerne und aufgeschlossen Fertigruten an, aber es ist wirklich fast unmöglich, das persönliche Optimum zu finden - auch im HighEnd-Bereich sieht man immer wieder konzeptionelle und qualitative Schwächen an den Ruten und da kann man teilw. wirklich deutlich günstiger (wenn man nur den Materialpreis betrachtet/vergleicht) und v.a. im Endergebnis für einen persönlich besser selber bauen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meinst Du vlt. die Shimano Yasei Red Sea Bass ?
> 
> P.S.:
> Da gibts sogar schon ein' Thread hier im Forum drin! :m
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257888




Fast. Aspius Sea Bass war natürlich murks. Meinte die yasei Sea Bass, aber die weiße, nicht die rote. 
Gruß und danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Aha. aber da war was ....

Schau mal :m für was die gehalten wird -- *Karpfenrute* hier im Thread :q :q
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-360-hp.html?gclid=CP7gi_X21r8CFU7MtAodZBMARQ

Die dürfte dann wohl von Dir gemeint sein:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...0g-und-mehr/shimano-yasei-sea-bass-270-h.html
Hab ich noch nicht live bewußt gesehen.

Zu den anderen Nachbarn Yasei Pleasure Zander (White), Yasei Shad (White) , Yasei Pike (White) hab ich inzwischen eine Reihe Beobachtungen an den Ruten, die doch einen merklichen Klassenunterschied zur Yasei Aspius (White) aufzeigen. 
Oder anders gesagt: man sollte nicht glauben und Shimano nicht trauen, dass die anderen ähnlich gemachten - aussehenden - heißenden auch so agieren und konvenieren.


----------



## HeikoNRW (25. August 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass die White veit vorne zu weich ist. Die Rute hat halt ein sehr starkes Rückrat und im Vergleich dazu, ist die Spitze halt weich, was aber den enormen Vorteil von besseren faulenz Eigenschaften bringt, da man besser erkennen kann, wenn der Köder den Grund berührt. Zudem kann man durch die weiche Spitze auch leichtere Köder sehr weit werfen. Meiner Meinung nach ist grade diese Mischung von hart und weich das besondere der Rute. Die Verarbeitung ist einwandfrei und ich habe schon einige schlecht verarbeitete Ruten gesehen. Ich bereue den Kauf in keinster Weise und würde die Rute immer weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. August 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Interessant! Ich hatte immer den Eindruck ein Blank mus ausgewogen sein. Ich habe auf ner DVD die Aktion der WV gesehen und das sah schon echt merkwürdig aus. 

Naja wems gefällt! 

Aber noch was anderes:

In der F&F und deren Profiliga nutz D.I. eine sehr interessante Rute. Ich weiss abernicht welche. 

Mir ist beim schauen der Bilder der Duelle Jan Lock gegen Dietmar Isaiasch aufgefallen, dass Herr Isaiasch -glaube ich jedenfalls- garkeine Fox Rute oder Rolle verwendet. 

Bei der Rolle bin ich mir fast sicher, dass es sich um eine Daiwa Exist handelt. 

Wer von Euch weiss welche Rute er da fischt?


----------



## kingfischer2015 (26. August 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wichtig ist was unter Wasser sich ab spielt' dem Fisch ist es egal was die Rute oder Rolle kostet.

ich versteh den Sinn nach "muss" High-End sein nicht so ganz. Kommt es dir darauf an, dass du bei deinen Kumpels mit ner Stella + 500€ Rute gut da stehst - oder soll es "deine" Rute sein mit der Du an deinen Gewässer das Max an Performance raus holst 

Verzeih mir meine etwas kritische Frage.... denn wärst nicht der einzige, der aus Prestige ne teure Rute sucht.....

Was dein WG angeht... das musst du näher definieren... denn eine Rute von 10-50gr kann so oder so ausfallen. Und ein 5gr Jig + 4" Köder wiegt zusammen ca. 10gr. Will hier nicht den Klug********r spielen - aber verrate mal welchem Köder du (Jig + Köder Gewicht) du am meisten fischen musst.

Denn eine Rute die bei 10gr Köder genau so ein Feedback gibt, wie bei 18Gr + Köder wirds eig nicht geben können.....


PS: was spricht denn gegen nen Custom Aufbau vom Profi? Du kannst Balance, Farbe, Aktion, Material auf deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen.... besser gehts eig gar nicht. Allerdings ist hier Kompetenz beim Bauer gefragt, der deine Wünschen umsetzen kann.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. August 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Auf welchen Post bezieht sich das?


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Im Moment sind viele Abu Rocksweeper zu haben,
im I-net (Ebay und so), gebrauchte oder neue.
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch eine zulegen soll.
Wenn dann die 702 ML und möchte sie für das gufieren mit
4" Gufis und Jigs von 4-etwa 7g einsetzen. 
Meine Frage ist ob die Ruten geeignet sind dafür oder
gibt es da etwas besseres?
Ich meine die gebrauchten Ruten werden ja nicht umsonst
wieder verkauft. 
Man hört ja eigentlich nur Gutes davon ausser den
Fehlern bei einigen Ruten von Fabrik aus.


----------



## sam1000-0 (17. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hat den niemand Erfahrungen sammeln können mit
der Rocke 702 ML?


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Vielleicht versuchst dus mal in nem gesonderten Thread?


----------



## Alpinestars (17. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Hat den niemand Erfahrungen sammeln können mit
> der Rocke 702 ML?



Gibt es ja wohl mehr als genug Theras drüber, einfach mal Suche verwenden.


----------



## sam1000-0 (17. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab ich schon vorher gemacht aber nichts konkretes
gefunden über das Minimum tatsächlichlichen WG.
und sonstige Angaben speziell von dieser Rute.
Aber danke trotzdem für eure Hinweise und Antworten!


----------



## Hardiii (18. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

vllt hilft dir das ja weiter, ein gut geschriebener bericht zur rocke


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schönen Dank!|wavey:
Da ist alles was ich wissen wollte drin.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der Bericht ist trotzdem mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Er schreibt ja, das er sonst eher billige Sachen fischt. Und wenn ich schon lese, das er andere "Markenruten" getestet hat...nunja. Wenn bei Lidl Sachen verkauft werden sind das auch immer Markenruten.

Immer wenn die Marke keinen Namen hat, macht man eben halt Markenxyz drauss.


----------



## spin73 (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schöner Bericht! Besten Dank. Hatte ich es mir doch fast gedacht. Der Blank der AX (Hischledergriff) die ich in mehreren Wurfgewichten fische, hatte ja schon einen etwas strafferen Blank als der Nachfolger BX, ohne jedoch ein gefühloses, steifes Brett zu sein. Wenn ich jetzt lese das die CX noch weicher ist als ihr Vorgänger, verdirbt es mir doch schon den Gedanken an einen CX-Kauf. Nur gut das ich von der AX noch genügend Reserven besitze und für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet bin. Für mich eh die beste Auflage der Lesath wie ich finde. Fische eigentlich nur noch die Lesath AX in H (auch auf Barsch mit 6cm Gummis) und die XH. Für mich gibt es derzeit keine besseren und feinfühligeren Ruten. Habe dafür sogar meine anderen Ruten wegen akuter Nichtnutzung verkauft.

Werde trotzdem bei Gelegenheit die CX mal in die Hand nehmen und Vergleiche anstellen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## angelspezi82 (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

danke für deinen ersten Eindruck @ Jam!

mal ne Frage: sieht das nur so aus auf den Bildern (deine und im Netz) oder ist der lange Vorgriff wirklich auf die Hülse gebaut ohne ihn aber drehen/schrauben zu können? Man schraubt die Rolle lediglich von unter her fest, oder?


----------



## spin73 (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nein. Bei der Lesath wird die Rolle von oben her mit dem Foregrip festgeschraubt - ist bei allen Lesath so. Das ganze hat einen feinen Rastermechanismus der beim Drehen klackt, so das man nicht überdrehen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Man schraubt die Rolle lediglich von unter her fest, oder?



Und dann ist dort ein häßlicher Spalt zwischen der Feststellschraube und der Fossil Wood Abdeckung erkennbar!
Das hätte man auch passgenauer konstruieren können.
Bei der Antares, allerdings mit Downforce Griff, ist es bündig, ohne Spalt.
Oder ist die Rolle auf dem Bild eventuell nicht richtig fest angeschraubt?

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Bei der Lesath wird die Rolle von oben her mit dem Foregrip festgeschraubt - ist bei allen Lesath so.


Dies ist wohl bei der Neuen Cx offensichtlich nicht so!
Wozu soll denn sonst die hinten sitzende Feststellschraube sein?

Nachtrag:
Ok, Jamdoumo hats es erklärt!

Jürgen


----------



## spin73 (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ok. Hab ich nicht gewusst bzw. Bei der BX habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, als ich sie von nem Kumpel mal probegefischt habe. Bei den Vorgängern ist es jedenfalls der Fall. Die Größe des Spalts zwischen Abdeckung und Feststellschraube richtet sich nach der verwendeten Rolle bzw. deren Rollenfuß und Dicke. Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber nicht was mich stört bzw. irgendetwas beeinträchtigt! Bei den neueren Modellen scheint dies ja nicht mehr der Fall zu sein!?


----------



## angelspezi82 (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

irgendwie ein bisschen am Sinn der Hülse vorbei den Aufbau dann nicht schraubbar zu gestalten. Irgendwie wieder typisch ...


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich gehe heute nochmal mit der Rute Fischen und mache ggf. noch ein Paar Fotos. 

Vorschläge für Fotos?


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

also etwas schärfere Fotos und in im Freien vom 1. Ring bis zum Ende so dass man den Kork und die schönen Applikationen sieht. :m

Ach ja, vielleicht den Startring noch... zwecks Torzite.


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Biegekurve wäre auch schön ....


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Super:m


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

gut gemacht und schicke Rute, viel Spaß mit dem Teil :m


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Danke. #6
SchickesTeil.....


----------



## spin73 (29. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Super Bilder! Optisch schon mal erste Sahne und Danke für die Mühe.

Wie ist dein derzeitiger Zweiteindruck, was die Härte der Spitze und die Straffheit insgesamt betrifft? Die Lautheit der Ringe etc.? Denke einen realen Eindruck bekommt man eh erst bei Großfischkontakt bzw. einem Fisch, der die Rute im Drill richtig fordert.

Würde die CX bei Möglichkeit gern mal gegen meine AX im direkten Vergleich probewedeln. Mal schauen wann bei uns ein Händler die Ruten im Programm hat.


----------



## spin73 (29. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wenn ich das Ding mal selbst begrabbeln kann. Das erklärt vielleicht auch, warum Shimano für den deutschen Markt noch die 45-135g Version herausgebracht hat. Das mit den Ringen würde mich auch nerven, da ich sehr viel Wert auf leisen Schnurlauf lege. Mal schauen ob sich Shimano da noch was einfallen lässt?


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Na was sollen die sich denn mit den Ringen einfallen lassen? Das Modell steht und die werden kaum ne Rückrufaktion machen...

Die Rute von der Du sprichst ist aber zu kurz! 

Vielleicht kriegen sies ja beid er nächsten Serie in 3 JAhren hin!


----------



## spin73 (29. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ne, aber vielleicht die Ringe in der B-Auflage abändern oder tauschen? Glaube ich zwar auch nicht wirklich dran, aber wäre für mich halt ein Punkt, die CX nicht zu kaufen. Finde 2,59m nicht zu kurz. Für die meiste Uferangelei ist diese Länge absolut ausreichend. Wurfweiten wie beim Brandungsangeln sind ja nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Am einfachsten ist es die Rute kaufen und die Ringe
nach Herzenslust und Laune einfach austauschen oder
austauschen lassen, da hat man ein Unikat.


----------



## Plötze2000 (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei einer 600€ Stangenrute die nagelneuen Ringe runter schneiden und für zusätzliche Euronen nochmal neue bestücken lassen ;+...sorry, aber dann wäre eine Custom Rute doch menschlich gedacht ein sinnreichere Alternative #d


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sehe ich ich auch so! 

Hier gehts in meinen Augen um die Rute an sich "Was hat Shimano da raus gebracht?".

Aber auch abgesehen davon wären neue ringe auf die rute zu machen zwar möglich aber völlig unnsinnig und am Thema vorbei. 

Aber man könnte und damit hast Du 100% Recht!


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ist das mit diesem Torzite wirklich so schlimm? Ich meine, ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu hören? Was sind denn die Vorteile?


----------



## spin73 (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob das mit den Torzite-Ringen nur in Kombination mit der Lesath oder auch bei anderen Ruten auftritt. An der Daiwa Schnur kann es ja nun nicht wirklich liegen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Ringe sind deutlich lauter als die normalen. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an der firm der Einlagen. Diese sind eckig. Sieht man auf den fotos. Die alten waren rund. Ich wundere mich das das beim probefischen nicht bemerkt und angepasst wurde. Aber die testen bei shimano wahrscheinlich mit power pro. :q

Sinn der neuen ringe...wie immer leichter, härter , weiter....scooter!


Sorry ich merk davon nur lauter!

Aber nach wie vor sind drillen und biss Übertragung ein traum


----------



## spin73 (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Vielleicht liegt es ja am Rahmen an sich und weniger an den Einlagen? Konnte auch im Netz bisher nichts negatives über die Torzite Einlagen finden. Das sie laut Fuji ja noch 400% glatter als SIC sein sollen, kann es an der Reibung ja nicht liegen. 

Mal schauen, wer im Laufe der Zeit, noch ähnliche Erfahrungen macht.

Hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EAnV17mfkE hab ich noch ein Video gefunden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das die glatter sind ist ja schön und gut. Es ist die eckige Form die m.E. nach das thema macht.


----------



## spin73 (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was meinst du mit eckig? Die Einlage innen, oder den Rahmen? Kann man auf den Bildern nicht wirklich gut erkennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das die glatter sind ist ja schön und gut. Es ist die eckige Form die m.E. nach das thema macht.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, meinst Du die Kantenformung der Einlagen, also vorne+hinten bezüglich des Schnurdurchtrittes.
Und die Schnur läuft halt nie 100% plan darüber, zumal die Ringe auch gerne so "modern" schief verbaut werden.

Kann dann alles genau nachvollziehen, incl. Rubbel-Powerpro :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, meinst Du die Kantenformung der Einlagen, also vorne+hinten bezüglich des Schnurdurchtrittes.
> Und die Schnur läuft halt nie 100% plan darüber, zumal die Ringe auch gerne so "modern" schief verbaut werden.
> 
> Kann dann alles genau nachvollziehen, incl. Rubbel-Powerpro :q


 
Absolut richtig verstanden! 

So ist es!


----------



## spin73 (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab das alles schon verstanden. Mir geht es eher darum, ob das ein Problem von Lesath CX-Rutenblank+Ringe+Tortize Einlage ist, oder eines der Einlage selbst. Da man diese Ringe ja auch an anderen Ruten verbaut und man da bisher nichts in der Art vernommen hat, scheint Shimano da entweder Bockmist verzapft zu haben, oder andere scheint es nicht zu stören.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei den Laufringen ist es imo egal welche Querschnittsform die Einlage hat, bei Spitzenringen hab ich aber das gleiche auch feststellen müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



spin73 schrieb:


> oder andere scheint es nicht zu stören.


Ich schätze da liegt der Unterschied, wer empfindlich ist oder überhaupt in sehr leiser Umgebung angelt, stört sich dran, andere Angler halt aber nicht. #c

Eine vorhandene hörbare Reibung macht sicher etwas, aber wenn es nicht messbar in der Wurfweite auffällt und an der Schnur keine vorschnellen Spuren auftreten, stört sich daran auch nur eher selten jemand.

Ich mag übrigens lautlos und reibfrei sehr gerne, nur geht das nicht überall mit.


----------



## spin73 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Finde das Selbst auch extrem störend wenn Schnur in Verbindung mit Rute, Rolle und Ringen, hörbar laut ist. Dass es auch anders geht, weiß ich, seit ich auf die Daiwa 8 Braid gewechselt bin. Gerade beim Nachtspinnen würde mich sowas mächtig nerven.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nach gestrigem Angeln kann ich sagen es sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die letzten 4 Ringe und definitiv der Spitzenring. 

Nach wie vor macht die Rute Spass. Gestern gabs nen Barsch. Tolles Tock und schöner "Drill". 

Langsam gewöhne ich mich an die Rute!


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich überlege gerade mir die Gamakatsu Crank Master Deep zu kaufen oder mir eine vom Rutenbauer anfertigen zu lassen.
Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dieser Rute?


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

So Freunde, die Kombo ist komplett:


----------



## spin73 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

#6 Voll der Porno! Behälst du die Stella doch?


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

schönes Gespann! Ich hätte zwar ne Exist drunter geschraubt, aber die Stella sieht auch schick aus. Die Exist hat ja auch Carbon Applikationen und würde zur Rute sehr gut passen |supergri


----------



## spin73 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Exist hat ja auch Carbon Applikationen und würde zur Rute sehr gut passen |supergri



Die FI ist speziell für die CX konzipiert und darauf abgestimmt


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist wie bei der fe und der bx. zusammenführen was zusammen gehört:


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

haha, schon witzig... die alte Rute hatte Schweizer-Käse-Löcher und die neue hat jetzt diese Krallen Abdrücke. Immer passend zur Rolle, stimmt schon!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Heißt das nun, dass akute Vorhautverengung droht, wenn da ne andere Rolle als die "extra dafür konzipierte" dran hängt? Jungs, ihr geht der psychologischen Kriegsführung der Geräteindustrie ja sowas von auf den Leim |rolleyes.
Würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere (nein, nicht DU oder DU ) in Anbetracht des Tacklefetischismus kurz vor der Privatinsolvenz steht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Heißt das nun, dass akute Vorhautverengung droht, wenn da ne andere Rolle als die "extra dafür konzipierte" dran hängt? Jungs, ihr geht der psychologischen Kriegsführung der Geräteindustrie ja sowas von auf den Leim |rolleyes.
> Würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere (nein, nicht DU oder DU ) in Anbetracht des Tacklefetischismus kurz vor der Privatinsolvenz steht.



*gähn*


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Heißt das nun, dass akute Vorhautverengung droht, wenn da ne andere Rolle als die "extra dafür konzipierte" dran hängt? Jungs, ihr geht der psychologischen Kriegsführung der Geräteindustrie ja sowas von auf den Leim |rolleyes.
> Würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere (nein, nicht DU oder DU ) in Anbetracht des Tacklefetischismus kurz vor der Privatinsolvenz steht.



Gääähn²

Im übrigen frage ich mich bei solchen Kommentaren, warum in Deutschland alles hinterfragt und kommentiert werden muß bzw. inwieweit meine, wie auch immer gestalteten Ausgaben, für Rollen, Ruten etc., deine Lebensqualität einschränken oder gar tangieren?! Erstens: besitze ich selbst ein Hirn und kaufe nur das was ich persönlich auch selbst angefasst, gefischt und für kaufenswert befunden habe. Zweitens: ist es NUR mir überlassen, was ich wofür und in welcher Höhe an Geld ausgebe. Wer einmal intensiv richtig hochwertiges Tackle gefischt hat, der kauft sich definitiv keine 100 € Rollen oder Ruten mehr - zumindest nicht im Spinnbereich. Natürlich das nötige Kleingeld vorausgesetzt. Hätte ich dies nicht, würde ich auch ohne Herzinfarkt preiswerteres Tackle fischen. Den Fischen ist es sicherlich Wurst, mir aber nicht!


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> haha, schon witzig... die alte Rute hatte Schweizer-Käse-Löcher und die neue hat jetzt diese Krallen Abdrücke. Immer passend zur Rolle, stimmt schon!



Na ist halt so wie gesagt. Die Neue Stella und die jeweilige neue Lesath sind optisch immer aufeinander abgestimmt. Ist seit der AX-Serie schon so. Finde ich persönlich gut, und macht beim Preis der beiden auch Sinn. Außerdem sieht die Kombo nun mal absolut Porno aus, auch wenn der Preis natürlich ganz schön reinknallt.

Stella 4000 FD mit Lesath AX XH


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ich könnte euch auch mal die nur 2mal vorhande xzoga shoregame in 260cm empfehlen hatte ich die Woche in der Hand   was ein stock * . *


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Schick sieht sie ja aus. In der Wurfgewichtsklasse habe ich schon zuviele Ruten, da will ich eh etwas ausdünnen, da man die Ruten ja nicht oder nur zu selten fischt. Außerdem bin ich von den geteilten Rutengiffen weg, vom Duplon auch. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele richtig gute Ruten und Hersteller. Aber irgendwie schießt man sich dann im Laufe der Zeit auf ein paar Hersteller und Modelle ein und bleibt dabei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Jamdoumo
Erstmal vorausgeschickt, die Bilder sind gut gemacht und fein #6.



Aber an irgendwas erinnert mich sowas an Metallzierratbeschlägen und das Shimanski-HE-Design doch gleich ...

Wenn die Küchenwelt mit ihren Schnitzelscheiben so einen Aufwand machen würde ...
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/BoschKlein-K.../00/s/MzU0WDYwMA==/z/W2oAAOSwMzVTxDM1/$_3.JPG
Sehe ich dann etwa so:
Lesath BX + Stella FE hat Lochbleche und Haube feine Mohrrüben/Apfelscheibe,
Lesath CX + Stella FI hat Lochbleche und Haube Gurkenscheibe ! 

Das kann man sich doch gut merken und vorstellen! :m

Also so ein bischen Finger Sado-Maso gleich ab Werk -- muss man mögen :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

:q

Jetzt weiss man zumindest wo die designer untergekommen sind die bei shimano entlassen wurden...

Von xzoga hätte ich gerne die black mamba...kann einiges!


----------



## spin73 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Haha #6 Egal, das hat der Küchendesigner bei Shimanski gut gemacht!


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die FI läuft nach einem Tag einfischen übrigens perfekt!


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hier mal meine Meinung

Meine alte combo:
Speedmaster bx 270xh + stradic ci4 4000f

Die neue combo:
Lesath CX 270xh + stella fi 4000

Die neue combo ist deutlich leichter und ausgeglichener als die als die alte

Die lesath ist steifer/härter und auch schneller als die speedmaster trotz 16g weniger wurfgewicht
Die Feinfühligkeit ist spitze bei der lesath
Spüre selbst einen kleinen Profilblinker Twister am 7g Kopf sehr genau auf den Grund titschen
Das war bei der speedmaster nicht der Fall
Die Schnur (beides power pro 0,15) hört man bei beiden Ruten deutlich und würde sagen Sie tun sich da beide nicht viel
Auch beim Wurf kann ich persönlich keinen Unterschied fest stellen
Zum drillverhalten der lesath kann ich leider noch nichts sagen

Beim abziehen der Schnur ist die stella wesentlich leiser als die stradic und gleichmäßiger/ruhiger

Auch beim normalen einkurbeln macht die stella einen besseren Eindruck
Die stradic kommt mir irgendwie wackelig vor obwohl sie nicht wackelig ist und alles seinen festen Sitz hat

Wenn ich die Stella mit Schwung ankurbel und selbstständig weiter laufen lasse hört es sich für mich irgendwie an als würde der rotor irgendwo schleifen
Ich weiß nicht ob es mir nur so vor kommt ob sie einen Defekt hat oder ob es normal ist

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Kauf der neuen kombo sehr zufrieden


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist die Stella neu|gr: - hört sich an wie ein festsitzendes Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja die Stella ist neu 
Jedoch war an der Schnur nichts dran sie hat im Schnurclip gesteckt und der ab stehende schnurfetzen hat nichts berührt und somit nichts beeinflusst


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Würde die Rolle zum Händler zurückbringen schleifgeräusche sind nicht gut,


----------



## Besorger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

japp die black Mamba kommt nov  ich freu mich drauf    obwohl die shoregame nen hauch geiler ist vom blank     man immer diese quahl der Wahl


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich warte noch zwei drei angeltage 
vllt gehts ja weg


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Ist die Stella neu|gr: - hört sich an wie ein festsitzendes Schnurlaufröllchen.



Unfug!

Fisch die Rolle das geht bald weg! Solange due rolle nicht hakt oder abstopt ist alles gut.

Glückwunsch zur neuen kombo und viel spass damit


----------



## RheinEinsteiger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Unfug!
> 
> Fisch die Rolle das geht bald weg! Solange due rolle nicht hakt oder abstopt ist alles gut.
> 
> Glückwunsch zur neuen kombo und viel spass damit


 
Ja das denke ich auch ...
Einfach mal abwarten 
Ich werde die kombo definitiv für den Rhein behalten
Freue mich schon auf den ersten Drill 

Danke  ... Du hast ja dieselbe Kombo


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie kommt ihr drauf das  ein schleifen weggeht  ? Was soll das sein ? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Viel Spaß damit
Andreas


----------



## Besorger (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ihr wisst aber das schleifgeräusche anfangs bei Stellas und hochpreisigen rollen nicht so selten sind ????   wenn dann jetzt


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja so ist es, das Einschleifen ist normal!

Ich verdränge das bei jeder Stella auch immer wieder aufs Neue...


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Moin, Freunde des gepflegten Spinnfischen !
Letzte Woche auf der Messe habe ich die Hearty Rise Predator MH befummeln dürfen. 
Ist ja anundpfirsich ein schöner Stecken. Allerdings ist der Griff so gar nicht meins, und die Beringung ist mMn auch nicht so optimal.
Jetzt mußte ich voller Erstaunen feststellen, daß es den Blank auch solo gibt. Hier !
Würde es Sinn machen, das Dingens selber aufzubauen? Rutenbauerfahrung habe ich. Wäre dann meine vierte Rute. Ich dachte ja erst an eine SS3 bis 60 gr. Aber die wäre wohl zu leicht für mein Vorhaben. Geworfen werden 4-5 Zöller mit 17-24 gr. Köppen.
So nun mal los |wavey:


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was genau ist die Frage ?
Ich würde SS3 den Hearty Rise Blank vorziehen.
Den SS3 gibt doch auch mit mehr WG oder in Heavy wenn dir die 60 gr zu wenig sind


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Jetzt mußte ich voller Erstaunen feststellen, daß es den Blank auch solo gibt. Hier !
> Würde es Sinn machen, das Dingens selber aufzubauen?




Ja wieso nicht?

Was aber auch noch in Frage kommt: Je nachdem, was dir für ein Griffaufbau vorschwebt: Die Stangenrute kaufen, den Griff runterrippen, neu aufbauen. Geht im Prinzip auch von hinten, so kann der Leitring an der Rute verbleiben. Oder den Leitring auch strippen, wenn du exakt das gleiche Garn da hast, nach der Montage des Griffes wieder anwickeln. So hättest du die Ringe gleich mit dabei und sparst dir einen Haufen Arbeit.

Rechne mal nach, was günstiger kommt.

Die fertige Rute + den neuen Griff oder
den Blank + allen Komponenten


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> sparst dir einen Haufen Arbeit.
> 
> Rechne mal nach, was günstiger kommt.
> 
> ...



Die fertige Rute würde ja bei 300 Euronen liegen. Für den Griff (Rollenhalter, Korkstücke, WC`s, AK) habe ich mal 40 Euros ausgerechnet. Dann wäre ich bei 340 Doppelmark. 

Der Blank kostet 159 plus 70 für Anbauteile. das wären dann rd. 230 Euro. 

Außerdem habe ich über Weihnachten 3 Wochen Urlaub. Da brauch ich was um die Hand :q



Merlin schrieb:


> Was genau ist die Frage ?
> Ich würde SS3 den Hearty Rise Blank vorziehen.
> Den SS3 gibt doch auch mit mehr WG oder in Heavy wenn dir die 60 gr zu wenig sind



Das mach ja so richtig sein. Allerdings hat es mir der HR-Blank echt angetan  
Ne SS3 hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand und irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, daß die 80er schon wieder zu dicke ist und den Heavy gibbet ja nur in 2,41 m.
Ich habe hier noch ne CTS-EST 75 gr. stehen. Kann man zwar mit der SS3 nicht vergleichen, aber damit kann ich auch mal 15er gummis mit 25 gr. Köppen bewegen. 

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und falls noch andere Meinungen gibt, immer her damit. Noch ist ein bißchen Zeit !


----------



## weserwaller (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Du wohnst ja nicht weit von mir, ich habe HR Blanks, die kpl. SS3 und SS2 Serie hier wenn Du magst ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Top Angebot vom weserwaller.#6
Das würd ich annehmen. Kann für so manche Erleuchtung sorgen!


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich sehe die HR und die SS3 -60Gr vom WG her im ählichen Bereich. Zur not kann man sich die SS3 auch leicht einkürzen, dann wird die giftiger und noch tauglicher zum Jiggen..... auf voller länge auch super zum Faulenzen geeignet. 

 Selbstaufbauen spart kein Geld - macht aber Spaß und vor allem kann man die Rute individuell an sich anpassen. Ergonomisch und optisch.

 Die meisten im RBF haben wohl den 1B Blank der SS3 verbaut:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...erate/Spinnruten-Blank-Spin-System-3-1B-SS3-/

 Welches Beringungskonzept hat die HR eigentlich? KR?


----------



## weserwaller (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nein überhaupt nicht welche HR der SS3 -60 sehr nah kommt ist die Zanderforce. Die Predator ist der SS2 sehr ähnlich aber auf keinen Fall gleich.

Auch wenn ich von HR fast alle Ruten und auch nackte Blanks habe, würde für das selber bauen die SS Serie vorziehen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jetzt hast du mich erwischt..... bin mit den HR Modellen durcheinander gekommen. Gibt ja min 3 von denen.... Predator, Zanderforce und Egli...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich erwischt..... bin mit den HR Modellen durcheinander gekommen. Gibt ja min 3 von denen.... Predator, Zanderforce und Egli...




Egi !
Nix Egli(schweizer Bärschlein):m


----------



## bastiv (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nein überhaupt nicht welche HR der SS3 -60 sehr nah kommt ist die Zanderforce. Die Predator ist der SS2 sehr ähnlich aber auf keinen Fall gleich.
> 
> Auch wenn ich von HR fast alle Ruten und auch nackte Blanks habe, würde für das selber bauen die SS Serie vorziehen.




Kann ich genauso unterschreiben!

Habe eine ungekürzte SS3 60g/KR Concept für das Fischen vom Ufer und die Zanderforce HH für die Bootsfischerei. Ist für mich ziemlich Identisch zur SS3 60g.


----------



## weserwaller (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Es ist auch wirklich nicht ganz leicht durchschaubar, ich plane selbst seit 3 Jahren an einem größeren Projekt und verliere mich so maches mal in dem Blank und Rutenwald. Erschwerend dazu das ich viele Aufgebaute Ruten und Blanks nur durchnummeriert hier stehen habe um mich nicht von Namen etc. aus dem Konzept bringen zulassen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Zum Thema Griff:

da ich mir ja die Lesath CX gekauft hatte konnte die BX mal ne Pause machen und den Weg zum Rutenbauexperten gehen. 

Ich hab mir nen neuen Griff draufzimmern lassen. Dünner als der Originale und etwas länger. 

Ich finde der Fachmann hat saubere arbeit geleistet. Ich wollte es simpel und sauber. Ausserdem sollte das Lesathemblem gerettet werden. 

Ich probiere mal ein Bild hochzuladen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hier das Bild:


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Und noch zwei:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jetzt schaut die doch richtig ordentlich aus! #6
vor allem zuverlässiger Rollenhalter und wackeln ade.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der Rollenhalter hat vorher auch nicht gewackelt. Ist die XH, da wurde vorher auch schon von unten zugedreht. 

Was mir am Besten gefällt ist der dünne Durchmesser von ca 2,3 cm und das der Griff etwas nach vorne gelegt und somit hinten länger wurde. Außerdem wurde das hintere Griffteil abgeflacht. Quasi auf meinen Leib geschneidert! ;o)

Das Ding liegt megamäßig in der Hand. Habe letzte Woche das erste Mal damit gefischt. Kann definitiv alles. Der Blank war ja immerschon ein Traum. Jetzt mit dem neuen Griff ist sie wirklich perfekt.


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nein überhaupt nicht welche HR der SS3 -60 sehr nah kommt ist die Zanderforce.



Das sehe ich genauso.




weserwaller schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von HR fast alle Ruten und auch nackte Blanks habe, würde für das selber bauen die SS Serie vorziehen.



Auch hier bin ich gleicher Meinung, zumal der Preis der HR-Blanks auch nicht günstig ist (im Vergleich) ... ich habe auch nie verstanden, was alle an der Predator finden :g ... die Zanderforce als Blank im Bereich 80-90€ würde sicher viele Käufer finden, das wäre eine echte und interessante Alternative (auch preislich). Ansonsten bleiben die meisten (erfahreneren Rutenbauer) sicher bei den bewährten SS 1B-Blanks um 100€ bzw. etwas günstigeren T24 Alternativen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## angler 1954 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gibts eigendlich für 2015 schon was neues auf dem Markt.
Oder spielt auch 2015 die SS3-60gr. wieder ganz oben mit.
Könnt ihr mal ein bar Bilder von der Rute zeigen.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,|wavey:

so, jetzt habe ich die 81 Seiten durch (schwitz).

Na dann scheidet für mich die Predator wohl aus.

Bedingungen: Stillwasser, 12 cm Gummi, Bleiköpfe bis 14 Gramm. Oder geht die Predator doch? 

Ich werde mich dann mit der Egi beschäftigen oder der SS3 bis 60 Gramm.

Schade mir hätte die Predator schon sehr gefallen. Zumal die Egi jenseits der 300,-- € Marke liegt. Ein Klassikaufbau der SS3 schlägt wohl mit 409,-- € zu Buche.

Bleibt noch German-Tackle mit dem Harrison Blank...hmmm. Gut, ich selber nutze schon seit über 20 Jahren aufgebaute Harrison Blanks zum Karpfenfischen.

Danke nochmal an die fleißigen Schreiberlein :vik:

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also das Germantackle Stöckchen hatte ich mal in der Hand. Wäre mir zu grob fürn See. Und schön ist auch anders. 

Wenn es Hearty rise sein soll dann schau Dir die Egi Force mal an. Die hatte ich mal auf ner Messe in der Hand und fand die echt klasse. Kostet um die 160 EUR

Ansonsten kann ich Dir ne Shad jigger in 275 mit 15 bis 50g empfehlen. Der Blank ist klasse! 200 EUR


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



angler 1954 schrieb:


> Gibts eigendlich für 2015 schon was neues auf dem Markt.
> Oder spielt auch 2015 die SS3-60gr. wieder ganz oben mit.
> Könnt ihr mal ein bar Bilder von der Rute zeigen.



Jackson JX one 




http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-j...html?s=20230&gclid=CJm22rKF9cMCFbQatAodVFgAHA




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6p9XZrYyztY

Ob es das allerding nun ist...wer weiss. Ich hatte noch keine jackson rute und für 900 Mücken kaufe ich die auch nicht.


----------



## angler 1954 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nee,900Mücken geb ich auch nicht aus dafür.Aber ich würde mir dafür eine Sportex TI Boron 60gr. WG mit 2,70m leisten.Und ne Stella FI 4000 dazu.
Nur die Frage ob man sowas für den Preis bekommt.
Hab mich schon im Netz nach einen Händler umgeschaut aber bisher ohne erfolg. Weiß vielleicht einer einen Händler der diese Kompi für den Preis hat.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Warum muss die Kombi den von einem Händler sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Der Rollenhalter hat vorher auch nicht gewackelt. Ist die XH, da wurde vorher auch schon von unten zugedreht.


Ich hab ja bis dato gar nicht geschnallt, dass Du da einen richtigen Fräskopf am Rollenhalter drauf gehabt hast.
Hab so ein Teilchen jetzt begrabbelt, und es hat mich wahrlich geschüttelt. |uhoh: 
Echtes Fakirangeln mit den teuersten XH ohne Griffumbau ...

Nebenbei bemerkt und ausprobiert: Die verbreitete normale oder H Zander-Aspius 2,7m ist von der Biegespannung gar nicht soviel schwächer, vor allem nicht so, wie der quasi 4 fach höhere WG Aufdruck Eindruck machen will. 
Respekt Shimanskis, das ist so oder so gesehen Aufschneiderrekord, im eigenen Haus! :m


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Der war richtig, ja richtig übel! 

Der Aspius und der Lesath XH-blank sind in meinen Augen grundverschieden. 

Oder hab ich Dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Verschieden klar, noch extremer die Balanzierung, aber die Spitzenbelastungbiegekraft = Hebekraft und der damit animiert fischbare Köderbereich liegen dann gar nicht so weit auseinander, das ist kurios bei einer mit Aufschrift 7-28g und einer mit Aufschrift 50-100g 

Ich hätte die Lesath BX XH 270 oder die Aspire DX XH 270 jetzt erstaunlich günstig bekommen können, habe es dann aber gelassen und die Biomaster Select Shad genommen, das ist dann nicht mehr die Zanderklasse und gehört hier nicht hin.
Insofern täuscht deren XH von der Papierform auch ein Stück hinweg über die Eignung als eigentlich sehr schön passende Rute für die größeren Zanderköder.


----------



## angler 1954 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

fischkopp,von einen Händler zwecks z.B.der Garantie.Bei den Preis hätte ich die schon gerne. Oder bei wehn sonst kaufen?


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Verschieden klar, noch extremer die Balanzierung, aber die Spitzenbelastungbiegekraft = Hebekraft und der damit animiert fischbare Köderbereich liegen dann gar nicht so weit auseinander, das ist kurios bei einer mit Aufschrift 7-28g und einer mit Aufschrift 50-100g
> 
> Ich hätte die Lesath BX XH 270 oder die Aspire DX XH 270 jetzt erstaunlich günstig bekommen können, habe es dann aber gelassen und die Biomaster Select Shad genommen, das ist dann nicht mehr die Zanderklasse und gehört hier nicht hin.
> Insofern täuscht deren XH von der Papierform auch ein Stück hinweg über die Eignung als eigentlich sehr schön passende Rute für die größeren Zanderköder.


 
Hm...also ich sehe das anders aber -und da denke ich sind wir uns einig- dass wir uns da über ein Forum nicht einig werden können. Ob das nun tatsächlich der Fall ist...

Ich halte es für Quatsch und habe beide Ruten besessen, lange gefischt und eine hab ich wie Du siehst immernoch. 

Lassen wir das doch einfach so stehen und gut ist. 

Und wenn du mit der Bio happy bist, dann ist das genau so wie es sein soll und Du hast Dich richtig entschieden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



angler 1954 schrieb:


> fischkopp,von einen Händler zwecks z.B.der Garantie.Bei den Preis hätte ich die schon gerne. Oder bei wehn sonst kaufen?



Verstehe ich immer noch nicht|kopfkrat
Ob teuer oder billig, die Garantie bekommst du beim Händler so oder so. 
 Aber warum von einem Händler.|kopfkrat
Kauf die Rute bei dem Händler wo du sie am billigsten bekommst. Mit Garantie !!!
Und bei der Rolle suchst du dir den Händler der dir ebenfalls das günstigste Angebot macht. 
Mit Garantie !!!
Denke das du so eher fündig wirst und ggf. auch ein paar Euros sparen kannst.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Fischt hier irgendjemand ne Gunki Bushi 260XH...
 Bin am Überlegen mir diese zuzulegen, habe sie aber nur kurz gefischt...wollte sie zum Zanderfaulenzen mit 15er NoActionShads am 25er Kopf haben...


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Habe mir von dem der meine Lesath umgebaut hat jetzt ne komplette Rute aufbauen lassen. 

Sobald ich sie getestet habe werde ich berichten.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Fischt hier irgendjemand ne Gunki Bushi 260XH...
> Bin am Überlegen mir diese zuzulegen, habe sie aber nur kurz gefischt...wollte sie zum Zanderfaulenzen mit 15er NoActionShads am 25er Kopf haben...






Ich fische eine Gunki HI 2,60m  XH 20-60gr Wg

http://www.goodrig.fr/carnassier/cannes-spinning/13401_achat-canne-spinning-pezon-et-michel-gunki-hi


Wenn du sie bereits getestet hast wirst du wissen ob sie dir gefällt. Mir gefällt sie jedenfalls und reicht aus. 25gr Köpfe sind ne Hausnummer, aber am NoAction sollte es gehen. Ich fische damit 14-18gr am ~15er Gummi.(Shaker)


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!



wurde die Shadshaker 2 schon genannt?


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Jo ich glaub schon!


----------



## ShimanoStella (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich wollte mal noch die Hearty Rise Night Attack  832MH erwähnen. Habe die Rute jetzt seit 6 Monaten in meinem Besitz und muss sagen, dass keine der Ruten die ich vorher gefischt habe mit der Rute mithalten kann. Die Feinfühligkeit der Rute ist einfach perfekt, man spürt einfach alles damit, jeden noch so leichten Zupfer oder Steinchen am Gewässergrund. Die Wurfweite ist auch sehr sehr gut. Hab noch die Rocksweper 802 und die Hearty Rise Predator 892MH aber in Sachen Feinfühligkeit kommen sie nicht an die Night Attack ran :k


----------



## Wuschel2805 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gibt's noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte zu der HR Predator 892 MH ?

Bin momentan schwer am grübeln ob ich meine Shimano Lesath BX27MH dagegen eintauschen soll. 

Grüße


----------



## chris1974 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

In der Preisklasse (~350€)  würde ich mich eher Richtung CTS ETA oder SS2 umsehen, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Mit Erfahrungsberichten ist das immer so eine Sache. Die der Hersteller bzw. Testangler sind .. für ganz unten an der Wirbelsäule und objektive Testberichte zu lesen wird auch schwierig, weil sich kaum jemand etwas in der Preisklasse kauft und dann sich selbst eingesteht das sie nichts taugt.
Zu dem Stock gibt es hier aber schon einige Threads.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Wuschel2805 schrieb:


> Bin momentan schwer am grübeln ob ich meine Shimano Lesath BX27MH dagegen eintauschen soll.


Die zu stellende Frage ist doch vielmehr: Was gefällt Dir an der nun nicht mehr?


----------



## Wuschel2805 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Lesath BX27MH ist mir einen Tick zu weich, sensibel an der Spitze. Erhoffe mir mit der Predator MH etwas strafferes. 


Lg


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



chris1974 schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse (~350€) würde ich mich eher Richtung CTS ETA oder SS2 umsehen, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> Mit Erfahrungsberichten ist das immer so eine Sache. Die der Hersteller bzw. Testangler sind .. für ganz unten an der Wirbelsäule und objektive Testberichte zu lesen wird auch schwierig, weil sich kaum jemand etwas in der Preisklasse kauft und dann sich selbst eingesteht das sie nichts taugt.
> Zu dem Stock gibt es hier aber schon einige Threads.



Meinst anstelle der SS2 eher die SS3 oder? #h


----------



## chris1974 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nö. Ich meine die SS2 oder SS2H


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Weiss das einige die SS2 als Zanderrute fischen - hatte mich damals auch zw. SS2 und SS3 entscheiden müssen. Ist nach dem Probebegrabbeln dann def. die SS3 geworden. Die SS2 ist von der Aktion mehr schon "runder".


----------



## chris1974 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich hab die SS3 in 60g und 90g (ungekürzt in 9"); die 60g ist meine Lieblingsrute zum Wobbler fischen und die 90g nehme ich ab und zu für Blinker auf Hecht her. Die SS2, SS2H und SS2FT sind meine "Hauptgummifischruten". Die SS3 ist ein geiler Stock, aber den Hype in Bezug auf "Top Gummifischrute" werde ich nie nachvollziehen können (auch wenn ich damit alleine bin).


----------



## Teimi (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab die SS3 in 60g und 90g (ungekürzt in 9"); die 60g ist meine Lieblingsrute zum Wobbler fischen und die 90g nehme ich ab und zu für Blinker auf Hecht her. Die SS2, SS2H und SS2FT sind meine "Hauptgummifischruten". Die SS3 ist ein geiler Stock, aber den Hype in Bezug auf "Top Gummifischrute" werde ich nie nachvollziehen können (auch wenn ich damit alleine bin).



Mach dir nichts draus, habe meine ungekürzte SS3 -60gr auch abgegeben. Hat mir auch fuer die Gummifische nicht vollständig zugesagt. Es gibt da meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser, aber wie gesagt alles subjektiv...


----------



## Tisie (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Teimi schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, habe meine ungekürzte SS3 -60gr auch abgegeben. Hat mir auch fuer die Gummifische nicht vollständig zugesagt. Es gibt da meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser, aber wie gesagt alles subjektiv...



Welche Ruten findest Du denn deutlich besser als die SS3?


----------



## chris1974 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mir persönlich ist die SS2 und SS2H deutlich lieber als die SS3 (für Gummifische). Die Xzoga Black Mamba mit 2,2m und die Harrison Airport macht auch noch Spaß, wobei ich die nicht besitze sondern nur gefischt habe.


----------



## Tisie (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ist Dir die SS3 zu schnell oder gefällt Dir die Aktion der SS2 besser?


----------



## chris1974 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

In der Reihenfolge.


----------



## sam1000-0 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nun, ich hatte nicht wirklich viele Ruten gefischt aber die SS3
finde ich schon schnell genug und die lässt sich super gut
fischen.Ich will die SS3 jetzt nicht hypen  aber zumindest
liegt mir die Rute gut ausbalanciert in der Hand und würde sie niemals abgeben. 
Der Blank ist super sensible und man fühlt jeden Stein und jeden vorsichtigen Biss.
Was braucht man mehr?


----------



## AndiHam (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was ist eigentlich eine "High End Zander Rute " ?


----------



## Tisie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Chris: Erstaunlich ... in Bezug auf Rückmeldung und Reaktionsvermögen sehe ich die SS3 klar vorne, aber vielleicht liegt der "gemütlichere" Charakter der SS2 einfach mehr  ... noch erstaunlicher ist dann aber, daß Du die SS3 für Wobbler bevorzugst |kopfkrat

@Sam: Ich sehe das ganz ähnlich, fische aber auch gerne CTS Blanks mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften wie die SS3.

@Andi: Zander-Rute ist klar => Rute zum Angeln auf Zander (im Fokus dieses Threads mit Kunstködern, vordergründig Jigs), High End => https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_Art

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## chris1974 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die ungekürzte 60er SS3 in 9" ist perfekt für den Megabass Flap Slap wenn man ihn parallel zur Steinpackung einkurbelt. Das wird in Zukunft allerdings eine Meerforellenrute übernehmen, weil mit die 9" da zu kurz sind.


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wat, eine High-End Rute ist perfekt für das leiern von Gummi-Ködern  
Das muss ja ein unheimlich kompliziertes Gummi sein 
So eine Fähigkeit würde ich sogar von einer 30€ Rute erwarten oder einem Gummi-Besenstiel 
Nee, nee, nee, zum leiern braucht man def. keine HighEnd Rute. 
Obwohl, bei einem Megabass Köder un dann vor allem parallel zur Steinpackung ...., hast Recht


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

ooops, ich sehe gerade, das ist ja n Wobbler. OK, dann ändert die Tatsache natürlich extrem


----------



## Norbi (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eine "High End Zander Rute " ?



Das frage ich mich schon seit Dieser Tread eröffnet wurde|kopfkrat

Für mich gibt es nur ein High End Portemonnaie :m


----------



## derdiescher (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab die SS3 in 60g und 90g (ungekürzt in 9"); die 60g ist meine Lieblingsrute zum Wobbler fischen und die 90g nehme ich ab und zu für Blinker auf Hecht her. Die SS2, SS2H und SS2FT sind meine "Hauptgummifischruten". Die SS3 ist ein geiler Stock, aber den Hype in Bezug auf "Top Gummifischrute" werde ich nie nachvollziehen können (auch wenn ich damit alleine bin).



So ganz alleine bist du da nicht.

Ich hab die SS3 in 45g, 60g und 90g. Dazu eine SS2 und eine SS2 FT.
Ich nutze die SS2 als "Hauptrute für Gufi" und die SS3 auch eher speziell als Blinker-/Wobblerrute. Die SS3 sind mir in Sachen WG (welches ich bei den SS3 im übrigen auch für übertrieben halte) untereinander zu deutlich abgegrenzt.
Die SS2 ist für mich persönlich schlichtweg flexibler einsetzbar.

Ich möchte die SS3 zwar auch nicht missen aber für einen kurzen Ausflug an die Elbe möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt immer 3 Ruten mit mir rum schleppen.


----------



## chris1974 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wat, eine High-End Rute ist perfekt für das leiern von Gummi-Ködern
> Das muss ja ein unheimlich kompliziertes Gummi sein
> So eine Fähigkeit würde ich sogar von einer 30€ Rute erwarten oder einem Gummi-Besenstiel
> Nee, nee, nee, zum leiern braucht man def. keine HighEnd Rute.


Was "man" braucht und was nicht, hängt in erster Linie vom Anwender ab und wer fängt hat recht; so einfach ist das. Ich werde mich auch nicht rechtfertigen das ich nur teure Spinnkombis habe. Deal with it.


----------



## LoveZander (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe eine Hearty Rise Night Attack H, echt geiler Stecken !
Durch den extrem straffen blank machen drills einfach nur Fun.

Werde sie aber aus Zeitmangel abegen müssen


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mom....
Aus Zeitmangel????


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Werde sie aber aus Zeitmangel abegen (ich nehme mal an, dass soll *abgeben* heißen?) müssen


Hä, geht die kaputt, wenn du keine Zeit hast, oder ist zuviel Geld gebunden?

Jürgen


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hä, geht die kaputt, wenn du keine Zeit hast?
> 
> Jürgen



....ich bin ja nicht immer Deiner Meinung- aba der war guuuuut!!#6


----------



## LoveZander (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Das ist so ein teurer Stecken, einfach viel zu schade um ihn ungefischt im Keller stehen zu haben #d

Wenn jemand interesse hat p.n


----------



## Tisie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi,

ich vermisse bei den SS3 v.a. ein Modell, das wirklich mittig zwischen der 60er und 90er liegt und damit auch 5“ Gummis an schwereren Köpfen (als 17/18g) und 6“ GuFis (wie SeaShad, Shaker, usw.) an leichteren Köpfen gut abdeckt. Dieses Spektrum liegt oberhalb der 60er, aber noch unterhalb des Bereiches, in dem die 90er wirklich gut arbeitet. Die neue 80er ist leider auch deutlich dichter an der 90er als mittig zwischen beiden Modellen positioniert. Aktuell denke ich darüber nach, meine beiden 9' SS3 abzustoßen und auf die heavy Varianten umzustellen, die diesbez. etwas breitbandiger sein sollen und mit der kürzeren Länge von 8‘ auch noch handlicher sind. Die 90er in 8‘ könnte ich mir auch gut als Baitcaster-Aufbau vorstellen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@chris1974

alles Gut, ich fische auch fast nur High-End. Nur deine Beschreibung fande ich irgendwie total lustig. Genau dieser Köder "parallel" zur Steinkante. Als wenn sowas nur mit ner High-Ender gehen würde. Gerade bei dem doch seeeehr geringen "Tackle-Anspruch" bei dieser Angeltechnik.
Deswegen hatte ich ja diverse Smilies dahinter geschrieben.

Grüße
Thomas

PS: meine Auto fährt super-duper bei 80 kmh bergauf eine leichte Linkskurve von genau 23,7°


----------



## chris1974 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ja. Genau dieser Köder parallel zur Steinkante ist der für mich optimale Einsatzzweck für die 60er SS3.


----------



## Mefomaik (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sportex absolut 270/40
g also glaube die 2702,was haltet ihr von der als guten Zanderstecken?

Jigköpfe von 10-21g werden vorzugsweise gefischt,meist an der Elbe...


----------



## Mefomaik (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Oder auch in 240,wäre dann wirklich nochmal ne leichtere kombi zur Aspius...


----------



## chris1974 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Bei einer Rute in der Preisklasse würde ich nicht blind kaufen, da die persönlichen Vorlieben zu verschieden sind. Lieber ein paar Kilometer fahren und vor Ort probieren oder online bestellen und ggf. von Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen.


----------



## Mefomaik (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab ich auch so vor,aber in enddefekt merkt man erst an Wasser was genaulos ist.....
Will mir die absolut Samstag nochmal in Hamburg anschauen!Hatte sie kurz mal in der Hand,Top verarbeitet leicht und straff!Hatte sie da aber noch nicht aufm Zettel


----------



## maik681 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hi. Mein Vater hat die Sportex absolut 2402. Er ist ziemlich begeistert davon. Bis jetzt nur kleinere Zander, aber einen Hecht von 80cm konnte er damit landen. Sehr souverän damit.


----------



## maik681 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was haltet ihr von der Sportex Carat Spin CS2402? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Mefomaik (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Und fischt er die vom Boot oder vom Land aus?


----------



## maik681 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Sowohl als auch. Mir ist die nur zu teuer. Sonst hätte ich wohl auch eine. Obwohl er eine 4000er Sustain dran hat ist die Kombi schön leicht.


----------



## Mefomaik (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich will sie mit ner 3000er Biomaster kombinieren!


----------



## Mefomaik (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*




Passt ganz gut


----------



## Tobi. (9. November 2015)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo, fischt jemand von euch zufällig die Hearty Rise Rock n force in 2,06m?


----------



## MagicFishing (18. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

*Hallo alle miteinander,*



ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach einer schönen Zanderstange und habe mich ausgiebig in das Thema eingelesen, aber ich muss es einfach nochmal hoch holen...ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel! Ich habe am Ende einfach doch an jeder Rute irgendwas auszusetzen. 

Und zwar wird Gerät für die Mosel gesucht, hauptsächlich 8,5-21g Köpfe bei 7,5-14cm Gummis. Es wäre aber auch klasse, wenn bei Hochwasser mal noch 28g bzw. 30g eingehängt werden könnten (ich weiß, die Spanne ist ordentlich, aber lieber lädt sich der Blank bei 8,5g nicht mehr so schön auf, hält aber die 28g auch noch aus). Gesucht wird ein möglichst straffer Stock mit Spitzenaktion, dabei natürlich so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig. In etwa 2,50-2,70m lang und mit bestmöglicher Rückmeldung. 

Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass die Tackledealer hier im Südwesten leider kaum hochwertige Ruten führen und ich demnach kaum eine der Ruten mal von nahem begutachten konnte. Über Tipps bzgl. einem sehr gut ausgestatteten Fachhandel (hauptsächlich hochwertige Spinnruten) im Umkreis von ca. 200km um Koblenz wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar. 




*In Frage kämen theoretisch: *


- *Shimano Lesath CX, H*
Nach meinen Infos deutlich weicher als das Vorgängermodell. Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit mir selbst ein Bild davon zu machen, WIE weich das gute Stück wirklich ist. 


*- Sportex Tiboron, vermutlich in der -60g Variante* 
Die konnte ich vor kurzem mal in der -40g Variante begrabbeln und die scheint mir persönlich in der Spitze viel zu weich zu sein. 


*- Illex Ashura The Artist 270 MH*
Dazu sind leider überhaupt gar keine Infos im Netz zu finden und da komme ich vermutlich auch nicht aus der Nähe ran. 


*- Hearty Rise Predator II, 892 MH*
Foregrip vielleicht ein bisschen zu lang für meinen Geschmack und nach den Erfahrungsberichten hier im Forum unter 17g Köpfen auch kaum fischbar. 


*- Nano Rocke, 902 MH*
Auch wenn sie von vielen Leuten gefischt wird und eine Menge an Erfahrungsberichten existieren scheint sie mir in der Preisklasse einfach zu fehleranfällig in der Verarbeitung zu sein. Außerdem vielleicht ein bisschen zu schwach auf der Brust, da soll so bei 20g Köpfen Ende sein.

*- Quantum Smoke -55g*
Das wäre die "günstige" Alternative, allerdings verabschieden sich laut Forenberichten nach spätestens 10x am Wasser ständig die Ringeinlagen und zweimal kaufen will ich in den nächsten 10 Jahren eigentlich nicht!

*- Custom*
Verliert stark an wert und endet vermutlich in der Ecke sofern sie mir nicht 100% zusagt (und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist leider nicht gering). 




Sonstige Ideen habe ich leider keine und wie Ihr seht, bin ich nicht ganz einfach zufrieden zu stellen. #c

Also, für jegliche Erfahrungsberichte über genannte Ruten, sowie sonstige Vorschläge und Anregungen bin ich äußerst dankbar ;+!

Liebe Grüße

Jan


----------



## DeralteSack (18. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nimm doch mal die Bulleye Jig Whip 270 (gibt es bis 80g WG) und die Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger mit in deine Liste auf. Wobei die Fox meiner Meinung nach mit 28g Kopf und 5"Shad etwas schwach ist.

Die 902 habe ich selbst und für mich hört es bei 24g Kopf plus Shad da auf. Danach macht es wenig Spaß. Ich bevorzuge 14 und 18g Köpfe und das ist optimal mit 4" und 5" Shads wie TT, Keitech, Kueblingsköder und Co.


----------



## MagicFishing (18. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Terminator Shad Jigger sagt mir leider optisch mit dem seltsam gesplitteten Handteil schon überhaupt nicht zu.

Was die Jig Whip angeht, liest sich das geringe und angeblich ohne Kontergewichte ausbalancierte Eigengewicht äußerst interessant an! Allerdings kenne ich mich bei Bullseye nahezu überhaupt nicht aus. Ich habe gerade noch mit Marcel Wiebeck gesprochen, der sich ja ebenfalls mit Bullseye zusammen getan hat und der hat mir natürlich seine "Bullseye Beast" mit einem WG von 45-90g nahegelegt. Er meinte er wirft damit auch 10g Köpfe und die sieht wie die Jig Whip auch, wirklich richtig stark aus. Aber wie die sich mit 10g Köpfen wirklich anfühlt, werde ich wohl doch nie erfahren...
Dafür kann ich einfach keine 1000km fahren #c.
Und die gesamte Liste online bestellen und 9/10 mal von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen fände ich auch ziemlich assozial :c. Alles keine Lösung!

Aber vielen Dank natürlich schon mal für deine Vorschläge! Und die Rocke ist mir wie bereits gedacht, vermutlich zu weich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



MagicFishing schrieb:


> *- Custom*
> Verliert stark an wert und endet vermutlich in der Ecke sofern sie mir nicht 100% zusagt (und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist leider nicht gering).
> 
> Sonstige Ideen habe ich leider keine und wie Ihr seht, bin ich nicht ganz einfach zufrieden zu stellen. #c


Wenn Du wirklich anspruchsvoll bis zum letzten sein willst und bei allen Ruten irgendwie schon Zweifel auftauchen, die ich in der Tat teile, weil alle Fertigruten haben aus meiner Sicht etliche Mängel, dann bleibt eigentlich nur ein Weg: :m

*Semi - Custom* 

d.h. du probierst fröhlich mit Fertigruten und Trial&Error per Fernversand und Retournament, bis du wenigstens eine Dir vom Blank und der Carbonstengelleistung gefallende Rute gefunden hast.

Die praktisch immer bestehenden Mängel am Griffaufbau kann man bei Bewährung recht günstig umbauen lassen, wenn man sich sicher ist den Stecken einige jahre behalten zu wollen.
Die Ringe sind heute mit dem Standard Fuji Alconite ab Mittelklasse meist sehr gut und benötigen nicht zwingend ein Update. Der Griff aber, und danach hätte man eine Rute die einer Full-Custon kaum nachsteht, nur hast Du mit der Semi-Custon erheblich mehr Experimentalfreiraum und ein geringeres Preisrisiko, jedenfalls keinen fetten toten Invest.


----------



## MagicFishing (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Idee ist der Tat gut! :m

 Mein Hauptproblem ist nur meistens der Blank und mit ein paar Erfahrungsberichten hier aus dem Forum will ich versuchen, zumindest die "Rücksendequote" möglichst gering zu halten.

 Einige gute Tipps sind ja bisher schon zusammen gekommen, danke dafür!

 Rocke: Zu weich für meinen Geschmack.

 Smoke: Keine Rute die ich zur "Semi-Custom" machen wollen würde, das lohnt sich einfach nicht. 


 Bleiben noch die obersten vier übrig. Hat da irgendwer Erfahrungswerte was die Aktion betrifft? Sehr gerne auch im Vergleich untereinander. 


 Merci |rolleyes


----------



## DeralteSack (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Rocke ist ohnehin nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Aber Abu bringt kommendes Jahr eine neue Rocksweeper Serie raus. Optisch schön, nur kann man halt noch nichts zu ihr sagen.

Die Bulldeye 80g WG fischt ein Bekannter und findet sie Klasse. Die gibt es auch bei verschiedenen Händlern in der BRD. Ich hatte sie schon bei meinem in der Hand und kann nur sagen dass sie sehr sauber verarbeitet ist und der Blank sehr sensibel ist. Im Realeinsatz werde ich demnächst bei meinem Bekannten mal testen dürfen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Kannst Dir ja auch mal die Sportex Absolut angucken - der Blank ist ne echte Waffe, IMO der giftigste im ganzen Sportex-Programm (ich persönlich mag aber den Graben-Rollenhalter gar nicht).


----------



## RayZero (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Von Tailwalk kommt bald (Oktober) die neue Del Sol Serie raus. Da ist eine Zanderrute dabei mit 60g Wurfgewicht bei 140 oder 150g Gesamtgewicht. Vielleicht ist die was für dich? Ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen mit Fuji SiC's und Fuji Reel Seat. Griff ist komplett aus EVA. Leider 7cm zu kurz aber ob das stört?

https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-Del-Sol-S802H-SPII


----------



## MagicFishing (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die neue Rocke abwarten wäre natürlich eine Option, aber der Mensch ist von Natur aus ungeduldig und das würde ich wirklich nur machen, wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass das dann auch DIE eine Rute ist.


 Glücklicherweise ist die Sportex Absolut eine der Ruten, die ich mir hier vor Ort anschauen konnte. Und falls die jemand kennt, das ist eigentlich ziemlich genau der Blank den ich mir wünsche! Schön straff, super Bisserkennung, Spitzenaktion aber nicht so weich wie bei der Tiboron und ein gewaltiges Rückgrad! Genau diesen Blank will ich eigentlich haben -  nur nicht in orange-braun . Das Teil ist so unfassbar hässlich #c.

 Die Tailwalk sieht klasse aus und hört sich in der Beschreibung super an. Leider habe ich mit der Marke überhaupt gar keine Erfahrung. Da werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall mal die Aktion in dem Video im November anschauen.

 Weiterhin vielen Dank für all die guten Tipps :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Glücklicherweise ist die Sportex Absolut eine der Ruten, die ich mir  hier vor Ort anschauen konnte. Und falls die jemand kennt, das ist  eigentlich ziemlich genau der Blank den ich mir wünsche! Schön straff,  super Bisserkennung, Spitzenaktion aber nicht so weich wie bei der  Tiboron und ein gewaltiges Rückgrad! Genau diesen Blank will ich  eigentlich haben -  nur nicht in orange-braun . Das Teil ist so unfassbar hässlich #c.



Einen Tod muss man halt sterben :q


----------



## MagicFishing (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einen Tod muss man halt sterben :q



Ich will aber niiiiiiiiiiiicht (auch wenn du natürlich recht hast) #q|rolleyes

 Aber ich habe halt noch die Hoffnung, dass einer der genannten Blanks die ich mir nicht persönlich anschauen kann mit dem der Absolut vergleichbar ist.


----------



## DeralteSack (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Sportex Absolut + Shimano Sustain + Sunline Super PE 8 Braid... wäre optisch doch durchaus passend zueinander.:m

Außerdem ne funktionell geniale Kombo.#6

Eine bekannte deutsche Baumarktkette setzt ebenfalls auf die Farben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



MagicFishing schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist die Sportex Absolut eine der Ruten, die ich mir hier vor Ort anschauen konnte. Und falls die jemand kennt, das ist eigentlich ziemlich genau der Blank den ich mir wünsche! Schön straff, super Bisserkennung, Spitzenaktion aber nicht so weich wie bei der Tiboron und ein gewaltiges Rückgrad! Genau diesen Blank will ich eigentlich haben -  nur nicht in orange-braun . Das Teil ist so unfassbar hässlich #c.


Dann bist Du ein wirklich spitziger  (A-Aktion)
(manche wollen genau das Gegenteil mit ganz durchgehende Aktion (C/D) und andere wollen nur die Hälfte (B) )

Alternative gibts bei Shimano Stradic oder eben auch Biomaster, auch preislich. 
Deren Griffe in 2,77m suboptimal, Kopflast, klar. Die 2,46m können jemanden sogar passen.


----------



## Mefomaik (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also da ich seit über ein Jahr die Absolut fische in Verbindung mit ner Biomaster oder jetzt infinity q und genau die Aktion Liebe kann ich Dir die Sportex Styx ans Herz legen!

Gleiche Aktion,aber nochmal günstiger und in weiss/rot!

Ich habe übrigens mich für das Sportex gelb entschieden wobei das mir nicht das wichtigste war!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MagicFishing (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Absolut mit Sustain oder Biomaster wäre für mich funktionell wahrscheinlich die beste Kombi...leider kommt das Auge mit zum Wasser und ich bin einfach der Typ für schwarz und schlicht #d.

 Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Hearty Rise Predator II, der Illex Ashura The Artist 270 MH oder der Lesath CX in H bzw. XH?


----------



## DeralteSack (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ob der Fisch sich wohl auch so für die Farbe der Rute interessiert?;+

Ich denke wohl eher an der Lockwirkung des Köders.


----------



## MagicFishing (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Klaaar, aber MEIN Auge fischt mit |rolleyes.

 Ich werde mir die Rute aber nochmal anschauen, die habe ich ja Gott sei Dank hier in der Nähe verfügbar.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



> Dir die Sportex Styx ans Herz legen!
> 
> Gleiche Aktion,aber nochmal günstiger und in weiss/rot!


Yeah! Ist nur minimal gutmütiger als die Absolut und hat einen für mich deutlich angenehmeren Rollenhalter.

Aufgrund des Rollenhalters habe ich mich damals für die Styx und nicht für die Absolut entschieden (habe die B und die T), bin nach wie vor jeweils zu 130 % zufrieden damit.

Ich steh auch voll auf "giftige Telefone" - beispielsweise ist mir auch die Hyperion vom Blank her zu "klassisch" (die empfinde ich von der Aktion her als schnellere Kev Pike).


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Im Custom-Bereich trifft die 75er SS3H voll Dein Köderspektrum, ohne Abstriche! #6


----------



## MagicFishing (20. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Weißt du ob Christian die aufgebaut da hat und ich die probewedeln kann bevor er sie zusammensetzt? 

 Dann wäre das natürlich auch eine Option |rolleyes


----------



## quincy73 (20. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Gerade steht hier was zum Verkauf... ;-)


----------



## MagicFishing (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Habe ich gesehen, danke, aber leider auch nicht in der näheren Umgebung.

Ich werde Übermorgen nochmal zum "örtlichen" Fachhandel fahren, welcher leider auch bereits 100km entfernt ist und mir die Absolut anschauen. Danach entscheide ich bzw. bestelle mal 1-2 im direkten Vergleich. 

Nächste Woche geht's erstmal nach Holland auf Hecht!


----------



## Sebbo85 (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Komm doch Sa oder So einfach auf die Fishing Masters Show, Christian hat um die 6-8 SS3 dabei ;-)


----------



## MagicFishing (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Komm doch Sa oder So einfach auf die Fishing Masters Show, Christian hat um die 6-8 SS3 dabei ;-)


 
 Am Wochenende bin ich leider in Antwerpen und habe keine Zeit. Aber ich habe gelesen, dass CMW auch in Mannheim auf der "AngelExpo" vertreten ist am 01./02. Oktober und das könnte ich schaffen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Messe? Lohnt sich das da mal vorbeizuschauen?




Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich fische die Lesath CX in XH und bin mehr als zufrieden. Habe hier im Board mal eine ausführliche Rezession geschrieben inkl. Fotos.
> 
> Darüber hinaus kann ich Dir die Sportex Air ans Herz legen.



 Könntest du mir die Rezession vielleicht mal verlinken? Kann sie leider nicht finden. Die Sportex Air gefällt mir auch richtig gut, aber die ist mir dann eigentlich doch zu teuer. Sofern ich aber mal die Gelegenheit bekomme die in Händen zu halten werfe ich das vermutlich direkt wieder über Board :q. Aber dafür würde ich jetzt nicht extra einen Laden anfahren.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@magicfishing, schau mal hier in diesem Thread, Seite 72, Beitrag 712, dort steht die "Rezession" von Jamdoumo zur Lesath cx.

Jürgen


----------



## Tisie (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



MagicFishing schrieb:


> Weißt du ob Christian die aufgebaut da hat und ich die probewedeln kann bevor er sie zusammensetzt?
> 
> Dann wäre das natürlich auch eine Option |rolleyes



Ruf Christian am besten mal an, da findet sich bestimmt eine Lösung #6 ... oder meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mal in Berlin bist, dann kannst Du meine probefischen :m


----------



## MagicFishing (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Taxidermist: Danke, das hatte ich sogar schon gelesen, nur wieder vergessen |kopfkrat. 

 @Jamdoumo: Sind 21g das Minimalgewicht, das du am Rhein mit der XH fischst? Dann müsste ich nämlich die CX in H nehmen und die ist mir vermutlich zu weich...

 @Tisie: Vielleicht mache ich das, zu Custom kann ich mich aber noch immer nicht 100% durchringen. Das Angebot ist super nett, leider sind das 1000km . Trotzdem vielen Dank und sollte ich mal beruflich in der Gegend sein, werde ich das sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen! #6


----------



## Mefomaik (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*







Was neues,vom Wiebeck....Bullseye Beast!

Soll alles können von 10-90wg




Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MagicFishing (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

@Mefomaik: Mit Marcel habe ich wie gesagt schon gesprochen, die hat er mir natürlich auch vorgeschlagen. Wäre cool wenn du mal vom ersten Trip zum Wasser berichten könntest, wie sie sich insbesondere im leichteren Köderspektrum macht (so mit 8-10g Köpfen).

 @Jamdoumo: Das klingt echt gut, die Lesath muss ich dringend mal befingern! |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Am meisten Zeit bei größter Vergleichsmöglichkeit sparst Du mit nem Messebesuch:

So viel verschiedenes Zeug mit Möglichkeit zum 1:1-Vergleich auf einem Fleck findet sich sonst wohl nirgendwo.

968797986 Einzelhändler einzeln abklappern und/oder ebenso viele Ruten zwecks Vergleich bestellen und wieder zurückschicken kommt da vergleichsweise viel stressiger.

Und ist auch weniger aussagekräftig, da die "Erinnerungen" dann z. T. recht weit auseinanderliegen - nichts ist besser, als zack zack alles Interessante unmittelbar nach- und miteinander zu vergleichen.

Am besten einfach die jeweiligen Aussteller ermitteln und ggf. nachfragen, was die da so alles mitschleifen (dass das dann nicht unbedingt irgendwelche Hauptsächlich-Ramscher sein sollten, dürfte klar sein).

Kaufen würde ich da dann nicht unbedingt was (Messepreise sind oft nicht grade vorteilhaft) - aber die direkten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten sind angesichts der Masse halt schon super.

Insofern kann sich ein gezielter Messebesuch (vorausgesetzt, die Messe taugt auch was, natürlich) durchaus lohnen, um die Auswahl unmittelbar zu präzisieren und möglichst nachhaltige Zufriedenheit zu erlangen (was vor allem im hochpreisigeren bis Highend-Sektor ja schon unbedingt gegeben sein sollte - teure Fehlkäufe mit hohem Wertverlust braucht echt keiner).

Eigene Rolle(n) zwecks Anschrauben und Aktionstest mit durchgezogener Schnur dann nicht vergessen.

Habe ich damals auch so gemacht, um sämtliche für mich potenziell interessante Sportex-Spinnen direkt gegeneinander antreten zu lassen.

Was dazu geführt hat, dass ich mit meinen Styxen nach wie vor super zufrieden bin und gar nix anderes will.


----------



## fischforsch (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Was neues,vom Wiebeck....Bullseye Beast!
> 
> Soll alles können von 10-90wg


Klingt für mich irgendwie nach umgelabelter Chinaware welche nun durch "Profis" überteuert vermarket werden soll.

Hatten wir doch alles schon mit White-Scheis$, Zanderkanten etc.


----------



## Tisie (21. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



MagicFishing schrieb:


> @Tisie: Vielleicht mache ich das, zu Custom kann ich mich aber noch immer nicht 100% durchringen. Das Angebot ist super nett, leider sind das 1000km . Trotzdem vielen Dank und sollte ich mal beruflich in der Gegend sein, werde ich das sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen! #6



Kein Ding, gerne |wavey:

Ich denke viele Berührungsängste bez. Custom-Ruten liegen einfach in den hohen Preisen professioneller Rutenbauer begründet und daß man schwer einschätzen kann, was man dafür bekommt bzw. kaum vergleichen kann, was die jeweilige Custom-Rute im Vergleich zu den fertigen Kandidaten im Angelladen kann oder eben auch nicht kann.

Der Knackpunkt ist – wie so oft  – die Kommunikation zw. Rutenbauer und Kunden. Wenn da etwas schiefläuft und der Rutenbauer nicht genau erfasst, was dem Kunden wichtig ist und mit welchem Material er das wie umsetzen muß, dann ist das Ergebnis unbefriedigend und bleibt oft hinter den großen Erwartungen zurück.

Deshalb bin ich auch immer recht zurückhaltend, eine Custom zu empfehlen, denn in Abhängigkeit vom Rutenbauer kann man eben auch daneben greifen und dann ist das – eigentlich sehr reizvolle – Thema schnell durch für denjenigen (was schade ist). In dem Fall empfand ich den Blank für das Köderspektrum aber einfach so perfekt passend, was natürlich nicht zwangsläufig heißt, daß Dir der Charakter des Blanks auch liegt 

Für mich spielen Customruten ihre eigentlichen Vorteile hauptsächlich dann aus, wenn man auch selber baut. Neben der Reduktion auf die reinen Materialkosten und viel Spaß an diesem (Neben-)Hobby, ist es vor allem die Gewissheit, daß ich weiß was ich will bzw. was mir liegt und wie ich das mit der Erfahrung aus etlichen Eigenbauten auch meist recht treffsicher umsetzen kann, d.h. welcher Blank, Grifflänge, Form, Material, Beringung, usw. ... immer in Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Einsatzzweck.

Aber egal ob Fertigrute oder Custom kann ich immer nur das probefischen der jeweiligen Kandidaten empfehlen und das am besten unter den späteren realen Einsatzbedingungen, denn oft ist der Eindruck einer Rute am Wasser ganz anders als im Laden, da täuscht man sich gerne mal


----------



## Mefomaik (22. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe die neue von Wiebeck nicht,mit den Wg angaben + des mir zu langen Foregrip auch keine Rute für mich.....

Die Absolut passt mir persönlich schon gut,wäre wenn nur an ner stärkeren Shad Jigger von Fox intressiert(hab die senstiv und bin begeistert)!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MagicFishing (23. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Also ich war gestern nochmal bei meinem örtlichen Händler und hab mir die Absolut angeschaut. 
Das ist einfach genau was ich suche, super dünn, super leicht und ein Besenstielrückgrad mit Spitzenaktion...
Dazu liegt der Balancepunkt in 2,70m mit 290g Rolle nahezu am Rollenhalter. 
Er hatte sie leider nur in 40g da, aber selbst die ist wirklich schon ein richtiges Brett! Optisch nicht 100% mein Fall, aber Funktionalität gibt nunmal den Ausschlag und ich habe sie jetzt mal in 60g bestellt. Dazu sind 10 Jahre Blankgarantie auch einfach eine Bank was den Hersteller angeht. 
Am Dienstag geht es auf nach Holland, sofern sie bis dahin schon da ist werde ich im Anschluss berichten.

*wish me luck* |rolleyes

 EDIT: @Mefomaik: Geht deine 2702 mit 21g Köpfen an der Elbe noch gut oder wäre da eine Nummer höher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Mefomaik (23. September 2016)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich habe die 240 in 40 g ,die geht bis 21g +4inch Köder super.....

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Memy (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Was gibt es denn heutzutage für Zanderruten bis 350 Euro zu empfehlen?

 Wie findet ihr die Daiwa Morethan Shad Attack? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nuesse (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Memy schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn heutzutage für Zanderruten bis 350 Euro zu empfehlen?
> 
> Wie findet ihr die Daiwa Morethan Shad Attack? Jemand Erfahrungen?




Kein Bock mehr auf die Zanderkant ? 

Die Shad Attack kenn ich leider nicht, ich hab aber gehört die Bullseye Ruten sollen gut sein und liegen auch in dem gewünschten Preisbereich .


----------



## Memy (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Kein Bock mehr auf die Zanderkant ?
> 
> Die Shad Attack kenn ich leider nicht, ich hab aber gehört die Bullseye Ruten sollen gut sein und liegen auch in dem gewünschten Preisbereich .



Fange sehr gut damit aber sie ist mir etwas zu hart.
Würde mir nächstes Jahr gerne eine gute Rute kaufen, da ich merke, dass Zander Angeln genau zu mir passt 

Die Bullseye Ruten gefallen mir optisch nicht... das Bullseye Logo sieht aus als hätte das ein 3 jähriger mit Paint gemacht


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

:q:q:q


----------



## geomujo (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ködergewichte?


----------



## T-Heim (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Memy schrieb:


> Fange sehr gut damit aber sie ist mir etwas zu hart.
> Würde mir nächstes Jahr gerne eine gute Rute kaufen, da ich merke, dass Zander Angeln genau zu mir passt
> 
> Die Bullseye Ruten gefallen mir optisch nicht... das Bullseye Logo sieht aus als hätte das ein 3 jähriger mit Paint gemacht



Ja schönheiten sind sie nicht aber die optik fängt ja keine Fische #6 und den rest machen sie sehr gut die Bullseye ruten!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Ich denke gerade daran mir die Zanderkant 2.0 zu kaufen, ab August ist sie wieder zu bekommmen.


Ist sie dir jetzt doch zu hart oder zu billig ... warst ja vor wenigen Tagen noch so begeistert


----------



## Snâsh (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hab die Jackson The Mate, leider nur in 2,4m. Reicht aber total. Die Rute ist sehr leicht, anhieb kommt gut durch und ich spüre Köder ab 5 Gr.


----------



## Memy (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade daran mir die Zanderkant 2.0 zu kaufen, ab August ist sie wieder zu bekommmen.
> 
> 
> Ist sie dir jetzt doch zu hart oder zu billig ... warst ja vor wenigen Tagen noch so begeistert



Billig auf keinen Fall! Die ist wirklich top verarbeitet!
 Nur der Spaß im Drill fehlt mir etwas, da sie schon recht hart ist. Habe aber viele Fische rausgeholt!


----------



## Memy (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ködergewichte?



Meistens 14 bis 28g 
 7,5 - 12,5cm!

 Mir gefallen optisch die Daiwa Ruten gut. Könnt ihr hier welche empfehlen?


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo Memy,

ich würde gerade bei einer klassischen Zanderrute (= Gufirute) nicht soo stark auf die Optik schauen, sondern wirklich die Merkmale klar haben, die letztlich entscheidend sind. Meiner Meinung nach sind das folgende Faktoren genau in der Reihenfolge:

-Handling (insg. so leicht wie möglich, aber auch ausgewogen --> max. 
   Länge um 2,5 m (ohne Ausgleichgewichte))
-Rückmeldung
-Rückmeldung
-Wurfweite

Eine Rute, die das kann und sich mit den üblichen Zanderködern (8 - 13 cm) wohl fühlt, ist in der Regel hoch moduliert und wird garantiert genug Bums für Anhieb, Drill & Landung mitbringen. Die findest du aber leider nicht im 100-200 € Segment. 2 Top Ruten, die ich selber fische: HR Zanderforce HH & Night Attack H. Besonders mit der Night Attack kannst du nachts blind fischen, wenn der Boden halbwegs fest ist. Du hast eine phantastische Rückmeldung und wenn du eher die 7,5 cm köder fischt könnte das noch hinhauen mit 28 g Jiggewicht. Leider schweineteuer mittlerweile, wie auch - zumindest in Summe - der Kauf von weiteren "Kompromissruten", die dann in regelmäßigen Abständen wieder verkauft werden oder im Keller verstauben


----------



## Memy (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Hallo magi,

 danke dass du dir Zeit genommen hast!
 Optik ist mir aber auch sehr wichtig... da gibt's keinen Kompromiss 
 Die Hearty Rise Ruten gefallen mir auch optisch!
 Die Zanderforce scheint mir aber etwas zu leicht für die Elbe zu sein... die Nightattack passt da schon eher.

 Preislich möchte ich ca. 350 Euro ausgeben.

 Werde mir die Nightattack nochmal genauer anschauen!


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Die Zanderforce ist auf jeden Fall zu leicht für die Elbe. Die Night Attack H könnte passen. Schau sie dir aber am besten erstmal selbst an.


----------



## Makrelle (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Man möge von Veit Wilde halten was man möchte aber das Seika Pro-Programm das er mit der Firma Fishing Tacke Max entwickelt hat auch ein paar schöne Artikel im Programm. (Kann man sich ja auf der ftmax.de Seite anschauen im Katalog)

Unter anderem auch Ruten für Raubfische - sind leider noch nicht lieferbar - aber auf die werde ich wohl auch mal ein Blick werfen, wenn diese endlich in den Verkauf gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Memy schrieb:


> Meistens 14 bis 28g
> 7,5 - 12,5cm!
> 
> Mir gefallen optisch die Daiwa Ruten gut. Könnt ihr hier welche empfehlen?


Da fallen mir zuallerst die Daiwa R'nessa -35/-50g ein,
(2 Modellserien incl. Ausverkauf aktuell) Spin und stärkere Jiggerspin 35.
Ich habe inzwischen einige davon, auch die Drilleigenschaften im Extremen haben bestanden.
Wenn man mittlere Aktionen mag, extrem spitzig sind die nicht.
Mit den EVP um 260 liegen sie auch genügend hoch (nach magi's Wertebereich  ), die Straßenpreise sind aber anders.

Schnelleres Hammercarbon findet man kaum, solange die Stengel genügend Durchmesser haben. Und beste Beringung, einen schönen Korkgriff und nettes Design auch noch.

Die Spar-Morethan supersuperleicht wäre die Daiwa Lexa, die ist nicht hart, aber ein Traum in der Hand. Die Jiggerspin setze ich sehr untermaßig ein.
Oder die Ballistic-X Serie (als kurze Seatrout), die hat eine sehr smarte Aktion und einen guten Konus mit Rückgrat. Liegt beides sehr Budgetfreundlich unter 100€ Straßenpreis.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr einen ganzen Daiwa-Rutenwald zusammenbekommen, der verbaute Blankstoff ist schon erstklassig, die Ausstattung nach Preisklasse.
ggü. Shimano u.a. wie HR z.B. senkt Daiwa-Globeride auch krass die Preise, wenn der Shit raus soll ...


----------



## Memy (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da fallen mir zuallerst die Daiwa R'nessa -35/-50g ein,
> (2 Modellserien incl. Ausverkauf aktuell) Spin und stärkere Jiggerspin 35.
> Ich habe inzwischen einige davon, auch die Drilleigenschaften im Extremen haben bestanden.
> Wenn man mittlere Aktionen mag, extrem spitzig sind die nicht.
> ...



Hast du Erfahrung mit den Daiwa Morethan Ruten?
 Zum Beispiel die Shad Attack?

 Würde sowas gerne mal testen aber welcher Laden hat die schon...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Nein, für mal eben so sind die zu teuer und als Extremleichtbau überhaupt fraglich. Deswegen die Lexa-Jiggerspin mit sogar noch etwas weniger Gewicht, die vermitteln immerhin ein Gefühl wie nett sich sowas angelt (so gar mit mehr u. richtigem Korkgriff!), aber dafür nur in der Barschklasse.
Läden mit den Topmodellen habe ich leider auch keine erreichbaren.

Ich hab' lieber die Dialuna XR 96M und 90ML gekauft, da war ich mir vorab sicher, dass die fast 300€ richtig investiert waren, wg. Dietel und Aspaltmonster usw.
Und hat sich mehr als gelohnt #6, die -42g Ausführung ist potent genug für Zander und das angefragte Köderspektrum locker auch.


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da fallen mir zuallerst die Daiwa R'nessa -35/-50g ein,
> (2 Modellserien incl. Ausverkauf aktuell) Spin und stärkere Jiggerspin 35.
> Ich habe inzwischen einige davon, auch die Drilleigenschaften im Extremen haben bestanden.
> Wenn man mittlere Aktionen mag, extrem spitzig sind die nicht.
> ...



So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker dann wohl  ICH wollte mit keiner der von dir genannten Ruten fischen wollen, da sie für MEIN Empfinden TAUBE STÖCKER sind! 

Mag auch sein, dass die harzer Zander, analog zu den sagenumwobenen Hechten in deinen Gewässern, ganz besondere Kämpfer sind. Hier bei uns im Mittelerde reichen i.d.R. die Drilleigenschaften jeder mir bekannten ml-Spinnrute aus, um einen Zander in den Kescher zu bekommen (mal extreme Kraut-, Holz oder hängerträchtiger Unterwassermüllhalden-Szenarien außen vor). 

Deshalb werde ich immer skeptisch wenn die Drilleigenschaften einer Zanderute im angesprochenen Ködersegment betonnt werden. Meist kann die dann nach meiner Erfahrung sonst nix anderes wirklich gut


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



magi schrieb:


> So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker dann wohl  ICH wollte mit keiner der von dir genannten Ruten fischen wollen, da sie für MEIN Empfinden TAUBE STÖCKER sind!


Dann bist du wohl Anhänger der starken Spitzenaktionen!? 

Daiwa kann das nicht richtig (bisher), deswegen auch meine Versuche der Daiwa-Wortlaut ausgewiesen spitzigen mit den Jiggerspin und der erstaunlich guten Ballistic Seatrout. Kommt lange nicht an eine A-Aktion ran.

Drillfähigkeiten sind für mich schon sehr wichtig, da ich auch andere Fische am GuFi etc. erwische und die auch bewältigt werden, für die Zander alleine wäre das egal. Eine Rute, die noch mehr kann, finde ich gut bzw. besser.

Die Messlatte für richtige Spitzenkation und supersensibles Führen habe ich aber auch (270): Die Riege der Shimano Biomaster (N), jetzt noch nach unten erweitert durch die Sustain (N). 
Da kommt schon mal gar nichts drüber, betreffend wirklich sensible Spitzen und dabei immer noch genügend Bums ... 

Allerdings sind die geteilten EVA-Griffe für mich Mist, wie auch bei der PowerSister Stradic. 
Griffe sind bei ansonsten tollen Ruten immer wieder das scheidende Problem - wobei ich nun einfach die Griffe abscheide :g.


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Eigentlich bin ich lange weg von dem Gedanken eine Rute zum Gummifischangeln an der Aktion festzumachen. Dafür sind die Anforderungen bei wechselnden Köder-Spektren zu verschieden (z. B. UL/L lieber Spitzenaktion, d. h. mit solid Tip). Aus dem mir bekannten HR-Sortiment fällt mir  auch lediglich die Rock n Force und die Pro Force mit Spitzenaktion ein. Die ZF hat eher eine Semiparabolik, die NA ist einfach speziell im positiven Sinne,  eher semiparabolisch dennoch seehr giftig 

PS: Einer von uns beiden muss vermutlich zum Neurologen wenn die Biomaster das Ende der Fahnenstange hinsichtlich Sensibilität / Rückmeldung sein soll...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Du hast wohl noch nie eine richtige modded Biomaster geangelt, is ja klar  

Dass wackelige Schraubgriffe und besonders die langen vorne so richtig schaisse sind, schreibe ich schon ein gefühltes Jahrzehnt rauf und runter. 
Über Balance braucht man sich bei den meisten 270+ auch nicht lange unterhalten, das killt auch viel Empfinden.

Aber du bist ja wohl eh nur mehr in 8ft unterwegs , warum wohl ?


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Mittlerweile gibt es Ruten, die  max. um die 2,50 m lang sind, die gleiche fischbare Länge (d. h. Länge vom oberen Ende des Rutengriffs bis zur Spitze) wie viele 2,70 m Ruten aufweisen und sehr leicht sind (< 120g) - ohne stark kopflastig zu sein. So kommst du mit entsprechender Rolle inkl. Schnur auf knapp 300 Gramm... das gibt es in Summe nicht wirklich günstig, ABER hinsichtlich Performance spielt da die Musik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*

Wie immer aber nur, wenn die Gewässergegebenheiten passen und die Fische mitspielen.

Ich habe einige 250er nun, entweder gleich so, oder mehr als der Fertigmarkt hergiebt, aus 8'1" 2,46 oder anderen 8ft gebaut. Sehr schöne Ruten geworden #6, schöne Länge, für mich in der Kürze wunderbar Energieschonend, sogar gut in diesen Kontext passend (elektosensible MagPro 36t z.B.) , aber:  sie passen längst nicht immer!

Ich angele beim Spinnfischen die Längen 240 250 260 270 275 280 290 300 305 310 320m fein gestaffelt , auch gerne wechselweise gegeneinander mit mehreren Ruten dabei, und das hat seinen guten Grund, liefert immer wieder überraschende Erfolge und damit Erkenntnisse. Wenn man eben nicht nur durch das Schlüsselloch "Soll-GuFi-Rute" guckt.

Ich würde jetzt jemandem mit einer Vorliebe oder Anfrage auf 2,10m nicht erzählen wollen, was dazu top ist ... dazu verändern sich die Rutenspielregeln viel zu stark.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Memy schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung mit den Daiwa Morethan Ruten?
> Zum Beispiel die Shad Attack?
> 
> Würde sowas gerne mal testen aber welcher Laden hat die schon...


Muss mich gerade etwas revidieren, der Gerlinger hat sowas nun, und da könnte ich glatt mal vorbei kommen ... 

Z.B. die 2.Gen Rockweeper Nano 270 -50g habe ich mir da mal ausführlich angucken können, wie auch die letzten Daiwa Shogun. Die Ruten haben mir dann nicht gefallen bzw. ich fand starke Misfallenspunkte, und vor allem hatte ich schon besser funzendes.
Dagegen hatte mich die MagPro 36t 792MH vom Blank her regelrecht elektrisiert, was sich am Fisch immer wieder bestätigt hat. Vollkommen unterschätzte Mitchell Rutenserien - wegen dem stark mangelhaften Aufbau/Design und fehlender Balance.


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie immer aber nur, wenn die Gewässergegebenheiten passen und die Fische mitspielen.
> 
> Ich habe einige 250er nun, entweder gleich so, oder mehr als der Fertigmarkt hergiebt, aus 8'1" 2,46 oder anderen 8ft gebaut. Sehr schöne Ruten geworden #6, schöne Länge, für mich in der Kürze wunderbar Energieschonend, sogar gut in diesen Kontext passend (elektosensible MagPro 36t z.B.) , aber:  sie passen längst nicht immer!
> 
> ...



Mag sein, dass da jeder individuelle Vorlieben hat. Die von mir angesprochenen Ruten eigenen sich zumindest noch für die Buhnenfischerei im Rhein und co. mit Gufis bis min. 13 cm und üblichen Jigs. Im Stillwasser geht da natürlich dann noch entsprechend mehr. Leichtbau ja, aber noch jede Menge Power für Zander und auch Hechtbeifänge. Wenn du einen Wels hakst sieht's ggf. anders aus. Ab einer gewissen Welsgröße als Beifang auf Zandergerät eh eher eine Frage der verwendeten Schnurstärke, Schnurfassung der Rolle und nicht zuletzt Glück!


----------



## Memy (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: ''high-end'' zanderrute gesucht!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss mich gerade etwas revidieren, der Gerlinger hat sowas nun, und da könnte ich glatt mal vorbei kommen ...
> 
> Z.B. die 2.Gen Rockweeper Nano 270 -50g habe ich mir da mal ausführlich angucken können, wie auch die letzten Daiwa Shogun. Die Ruten haben mir dann nicht gefallen bzw. ich fand starke Misfallenspunkte, und vor allem hatte ich schon besser funzendes.
> Dagegen hatte mich die MagPro 36t 792MH vom Blank her regelrecht elektrisiert, was sich am Fisch immer wieder bestätigt hat. Vollkommen unterschätzte Mitchell Rutenserien - wegen dem stark mangelhaften Aufbau/Design und fehlender Balance.


 
 Kannst ja mal testen 

 Mich würde interessieren ob die Spitze ausreichen hart ist...


----------

